# 2013 Yard Sale, Thrift Store, Giveaways and Curb Alert Finds/Treasures Thread



## Guest

Its January and we are at that point again where we start hunting like wolves to find the best deals out there on the world of second hand items. I am excited to see what you all come up with and how you plan on using those items for Halloween. It is still bone chilling cold here so it may take a bit for me to find something. I will sip some coffee and watch you all post your pictures to this thread while I wait to see those attractive "Yard Sale" signs again. Happy Hunting.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yay! This is one of my favorite threads. Everyone gets so creative transforming their finds into all their Halloween glory. Let the yard sales begin!


----------



## Vilessence

My wife did not give me the axe for New Years but gave me this that she found at the flea market for $20.00.


----------



## Dick45

Vilessence said:


> My wife did not give me the axe for New Years but gave me this that she found at the flea market for $20.00.
> View attachment 146481
> 
> View attachment 146482


Did you happen to get that at the flea market with the car museum in Louisville? Because I walked past something similar to this at that flea market in Louisville.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

going to hit up the local thrift store to look for some lawn deer that i can turn into werewolf


----------



## BlueFrog

Is it wrong that the new year isn't the new year until Mr. Gris starts a new version of this thread? If so, I don't want to be right! 

I started off the year with a visit to an artist's moving sale and picked up some random bits and pieces that will eventually find their way into Halloween pieces. A huge apothecary jar, modern but so cool; dried mushrooms and small wasp's nests that have to be good for something; an unused bottle of decoupage; and two pure beeswaz candles for my funeral candleholders. Not a bad haul for New Year's day, even if none of it is particularly photogenic - _yet_. I have decided to make 2013 The Year The Halloween Project List Gets Shorter, Not Longer so these items should all come in handy. 

Gorgeous scythe, *Vilessence*!


----------



## Guest

The new year is starting off with a bang!!! Great job so far everyone. Bluefrog get out that camera!  I have been selling more than buying but all that money goes into the yard sale fund WAHAHAHA


----------



## Saki.Girl

my good will find


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Saki.Girl said:


> my good will find


that looks awesome great find


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Woohoo I love this thread! Great finds so far guys!!


----------



## grimreaper1962

I posted on another thread today not knowing that there was a 2013 version. So here is what I got today. For $25.00 I got a motor and a speed control from a treadmill that is a 2HP motor. I am going to attempt an Axworthy Ghost. And I got these for $2.00 each. They came from a thrift store but they are stamped The Flag Store. They are 3 feet by 5 feet.


----------



## MissHalloween

that's cool moonwitchkitty! how do you do that? (transform deer into wolves)


----------



## mariposa0283

i love those flags grim! already puts me in the mood for fall.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

MissHalloween said:


> that's cool moonwitchkitty! how do you do that? (transform deer into wolves)


i took what they did in How to haunt your house book two but twisted it, and modified it to suit my needs. it is sturdier if you use a deer.
the sites were I get some of my ideas from are on these sites
http://www.dreadnight.com/makingofthewolf.html
has the best version of what i'm going to do

http://www.howtohauntyourhouse.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1&Itemid=77
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## osenator

This is today, check my other vids to see all other goodies I already scored for next year! My collection is so freaking big, and the scary part, it's always getting bigger!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueFrog

I know I sold off a huge portion of my mannequin collection. I know I said I wouldn't buy any more, and would focus on making my own creations instead. But what is a haunter to do when this beauty turns up on her local CL for an amazingly low price - especially since her resume includes eztensive Halloween ezperience?


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> I know I sold off a huge portion of my mannequin collection. I know I said I wouldn't buy any more, and would focus on making my own creations instead. But what is a haunter to do when this beauty turns up on her local CL for an amazingly low price - especially since her resume includes eztensive Halloween ezperience?


WOW she is awesome and what an unusual face!


----------



## im the goddess

I hit the 50% sale at goodwill Saturday and found 16 bottles for a make n take witch's potion bottle project. Just paid about $1 each. I'll check out a few more sales in a few weeks for more.


----------



## Guest

Great finds everyone! Bluefrog I love that mannaquin!

Okay well I hit another jackpot. My craigslist ad was answered seeking Halloween and I was directed to a storage unit. I get there we open the unit and my jaw drops! The unit is ONLY Halloween New Old Stock!! Now my heart pumps a little bit as I asked "what are you thinking on prices?" Seller says "what ever you will give me for as much as you will take" He purchased it all on clearance and now hes moving needs a new home. Well long story short my giant van is filled to the brim. I purchased a ton of spooky trees that have purple lighting on them as well as 40 or so tombstones and at least 20 or so graveyard kits. Then I bought 10 bags of bluckies, Disney light ups, A Giant Frankenstein face and more. Once I unload a picture will follow!


----------



## osenator

PLEASE TAKE PICS, Mr Girs! That sounds amazing!


----------



## Saki.Girl

THAT is AMAZING Mr Gris can not wait to see pics cool


----------



## Penumbra

THAT'S AMAZING GRIS!!! Why can't I EVER get lucky?


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow BlueFrog and Gris, Grim and Osenator, 2013 is off to a great start.


----------



## Guest

Here is the best picture I could take once I got it into storage. The pile is way too big to get it all in the picture but you get the idea. I am heading back for the rest tomorrow. The bluckies are behind it all but you can see the bags peaking out. Its an entire haunt all in one buy! HAHAHA Happy Hunting!


----------



## offmymeds

No Fair No Fair!!!! .........( i'm so jealous) 

Great buy Mr Gris!!

And great manniquin Bluefrog!!


----------



## boo who?

*SCORE! 

*Still in it's box- Animated Rise From the Grave Grim Reaper at Goodwill- $1.99!

Advertised at Spirit for $39.99
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/animated-rise-from-the-grave-grim-reaper/


----------



## BlueFrog

WOW! 2013 really is off to an amazing start! Thanks for sharing and complimenting, everyone. I'm starting to get a very good feeling about this upcoming Halloween. 

I found the pair of vibrantly colored, hand-painted wine glasses at Goodwill for $1 each on the drive home with Maggie the mannequin. The last thing I need is more glassware but they were so beautiful I had to have them. There were a bunch of Christmas-themed ones clearly by the same artist that I left behind due to lack of storage, to my regret. Almost all of the other bottles etc. you see in this picture were either inherited or bought at thrift stores and the like over the last couple of years. Apologies for the dust. This cabinet is closed and not visible 99% of the time.


----------



## offmymeds

Great score Boo! and those glasses are really nice and i really love those skulls!


----------



## LadySherry

Does finding a bouncy horse in the trash count? It was freeeeeeee.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

LadySherry said:


> Does finding a bouncy horse in the trash count? It was freeeeeeee.


of course, find some of the best stuff dumpster diving


----------



## offmymeds

Totally agree with Moonwitchkitty! 

Can't wait to see how you use it in your "Bump in the Night " theme


----------



## pumpkinpie

Not a thrift store find but I wanted to let everyone know Walgreens just dropped their Christmas stuff to 75% off, I got flood light yard stakes for $1.25 and 6 outlet yard stakes for $2.50


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok picked these up today omg they are going to look so cool when i give them a make over 

the bottle will go great with the pirate them this year, the little wood box will get a make over and so will the hanging lantern 









this hanging lattern thing has so much potential for a halloween decoration love it 










and this *** soon as i saw it i thought grave stone or coffin this will look so cool when i give it a make over


----------



## moonwitchkitty

picked up a 5ft zombie from Ebay 50 dollars still in the box. 








BAZINGA!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> picked up a 5ft zombie from ebay 50 dollars still in the box.
> View attachment 146847
> 
> 
> bazinga!!


awesome !!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

Awesome finds guys!!!


----------



## offmymeds

great finds Saki and great score on the zombie Moonwitch!


----------



## aero4ever

Found this in a dumpster. I think it's a boars skull cause it has a tusks on the side of the mouth.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

aero4ever said:


> Found this in a dumpster. I think it's a boars skull cause it has a tusks on the side of the mouth.
> 
> View attachment 146854


Looks wicked, Love it.. cant wait to see how you Incorporate it take pictures


----------



## BlueFrog

Definitely a hog skull, although I believe sows do have small tusks as well as boars. I shopped eBay for quite a while before purchasing one. GREAT score! Sure wish I'd found mine at CurbMart. He was a lot cheaper than he "should" have been had he been listed properly, but still an ezpensive purchase in a year when I need to cut out frivolous spending. Still, with those overgrown tusks I had to have him for my Lord of the Flies homage.


----------



## EviLEye

Like many of you, I've still been trolling sites looking for decent deals, but they all seemed to have vanished if you didn't get in on the rush right after 10/31 or so.

But I found the following items that seemed too good to pass up. I know the quality and look may not be top notch, but when looking to fill in space for my first haunted house I think it's many well spent.

We've decided this year to really put something together that'll utilize triggers and motors/pneumatics. We have a 4 car garage that we're going to carve up for 3 main scenes, and one of them was going to be a zombie hoard. I had raided the local stores during their 60% off sales to get some zombies and props, but figured these would fill in nicely to create my group scene of 5-6 zombies.

I picked up the 6' zombie woman at Party City. She worked out to be $33 using the $10 off after getting to $65 in total costs.









As a background filler and something to start adding to, I picked up the 5' zombie at buycostumes.com. They're having 40% off on certain 'blowout' items. So if you look for the items tagged as 'blowouts', you'll get deeper discounts. I'm not hip on this guy's size and looks, but for what amounts to $21...it's a great platform to start with. At least I'll have the frame, head, and hands so I figure I'll extend his height and do something with the hair.









Buycostume's sale had several other props that seemed workable and the reviews looked good for the wall hanging zombie. This guy was $18, and again I really wanted the head/hands so that I could make a free standing zombie. Depending on how this one looks in person, he might be the one I use for my pneumatic prop (scissor or pop-up).









This skeleton prop also worked out to be $18, and it looks like it's heavy plastic much like another skeleton prop I have from a while back. This one will fill in space for the torture scene I've been collecting for.









Lastly, I snagged a few minor items such as a hanging hand and foot. I wasn't overly hip on them before, but as filler pieces for the torture scene and at $2.40 each you can't go wrong. Even if I have to do some corpsing on them, they'll provide a great start.









Hopefully I'm done with buying props for next year...unless someone post too good of a deal they've found ;-)


----------



## Paint It Black

Evileye, I bought the hanging arm and foot also. and plan to use them as part of my "Halloween garland" I am making for the stairway railing indoors.

Today I made the thrift store rounds and found a couple "weapons" for my clowns and a GID Ouiga Board for my fortune teller.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Don't forget to check the clearance aisles in places like HOME GOODS. Sometimes you can find great accessories pieces for your theme. I've seen nice nautical theme decor over the years.

Stopped in there the other day and found this pharaoh bust marked down twice, now at $8. 12 inches tall by 7 inches wide, so decent size too. There was a chip in the beard and nose, and the snake head on the headress was broken off, but hey for $8, _way better_ bust than I could fabricate myself I figured, and the bust damage makes it look like a relic, right?! The bust, labeled as made in Egypt, weighs 10 lbs. and appears to me to be carved out of black basalt. I was thrilled to add this to my Egyptian tomb raider theme haunt's booty collection. 

Here's a photo of the front and back of the bust (with a little fun playing with the photos for a change):


















Paint It Black, I'm still hoping to find a GID Ouija board at a Goodwill or such. I have a regular one from decades ago but would like a GID one for my haunt that would be visible in a seance like room. Nice find and it looks in great shape.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone


----------



## offmymeds

Great skull Aero! Never thought i could score anything as awesome as that but look what my co worker gave me this morning!! Don't know what the little skull was but he he told me I could have that as well if i wanted it.....of course I did. I may do the Vooddoo theme this year and these will be perfect!! 

Evileye, love the skellie torso
PIB, great score on the Ouija Board!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome gift OMM...and those would be perfect for a voodoo theme  can't wait to see what you come up with


----------



## Guest

Wow we almost need to change this thread title to "The Bone Finders" You guys are knocking it out of the park! So cool everyone!


----------



## Paint It Black

No more bones, but I found some clothing for my Rotten Candy Vendor and Fortune Teller at the thrift store, as well as some burlap remnants at a fabric store.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I can just picture those items on your props Paint It Black! They are perfect. Man that tie screams carnival!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks GOS. Not sure what to do with the burlap yet though.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Completely agree with GOS....those will look great!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

OMG, PIB!! Those are perfect!! and that tie, wow, it is AWESOME!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks pumpkin and OMM. It is easy to see why you had so much fun with the carnival theme last year.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black said:


> Thanks GOS. Not sure what to do with the burlap yet though.


Maybe a Scarecrow Clown? That way you could use the prop later for a regular scarecrow if you wanted.

If you were doing a farmer theme to go with a scarecrow, any extra burlap could be made into feed bags with custom halloween logos on the outside advertising what was inside, like "Stumpy's Bone Meal", "Farmer John's Organ-ic Fertilizer", etc.--something I'm including for my Zombie Farmer theme set up. My bone meal bag will either have a hole in it or maybe the top will be open and I'll have some bones sticking out. Same kind of plan for the organic fertilizer using my Dollar Tree packaged organs.


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS, thanks. Those are some creative ideas for the burlap. I just knew it could be handy for some project!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's a couple more things that come to mind:

You could use burlap for voodoo dolls. 

I used some brown burlap for a grave that I placed in front of a few of my tombstones to look like a freshly dug up grave site. Took some fall folliage garland on sale from Michaels, took the leaves off (the leaves will have a stem with hole at the end) and floral wired it onto the burlap so it looked like fall leaves on the grave (also prevented the leaves from blowing away). The burlap because the weave is so loose is easy to thread something through. Those holes in the leaf stems were very useful to run the wire through as it turned out. Looked pretty good. When I was done I rolled it all up, put in a plastic bag and stored it for future use. 

If you wanted to stencil a design onto the burlap or even change the color of your burlap or shade it, I'd try a fabric paint spray first over regular spray paint if you want the fabric to remain flexible.

Only problem I have with burlap is that it really bothers my allergies for some reason. Not sure what it is about it, maybe the loose fibers but made me want to sneeze alot. Had to use one of those hospital masks when I was handling it, but now that it's all done, it's easy to pull out, unroll and place and not handle much.


----------



## BlueFrog

Lots of things I'd like to reply to on this thread, but first I must interject a somber note: 

I'm one of the biggest promoters of Craigslist there is, but I want to remind everyone that it does have a dark side. This afternoon I typing after a CL purchase for a prop for that other holiday went sideways in literally the blink of an eye. Beautiful neighborhood, ezpensive home, seemingly nice & normal, if a bit hyper, seller. One easily resolved misunderstanding, and suddenly I was on the receiving end of a gargoyle-faced screaming lunatic, dangerously close to a staircase in an empty house far from any neighbors, with a retention pond across the street. I got him calmed down, made my purchase, and got the heck out of Dodge, but this situation could just as easily have ended very, very badly. 

Stay safe, everyone. Scary is for Halloween. I'll be back to talk about fun things after I've taken a nap with a stuffed toy penguin.


----------



## Paint It Black

OMG, BlueFrog, I am glad you are OK. That sounds like a nightmare of a situation. I know we could all take a cue from that story and be more vigilent about our safety. Fortunately, I usually have my husband with me when we go buy something, and he is a bit intimidating. I always worry though when we are selling something and people come to the back garage. I always make sure the front door is locked up tight because I have heard that people come in through the other entrance and surprise you sometimes. So far, we have only dealt with pretty nice people. There were a couple odd ones, but nothing that seemed too dangerous. You just never know though. Oh wow. So scary. I don't know, but I am guessing there's nothing you can contact the authorities about?!? Seems you were/felt threatened at the very least. Stay safe, friend.


----------



## Deadna

My favorite thrift store closed but another opened up and so far has been promising  Still trying to talk myself into buying a full size rubber turkey decoy,he just doesn't quite look scarey enough and I can't think of what to do with him. 
BTW....the flickering candle came from Christmas Tree Shop at 75% off...I got a couple dozen. The books are wooden(a hollow box actually) and the title side opens up to store cds inside...I will use them for potion books.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...re-finds-picture146939-thrift-store-items.jpg


----------



## BlueFrog

So many amazing treasures to comment on. Haunters never cease to amaze me with their creativity, whether it be scouting great finds or repurposing inezpensive items into creepy treasures. I can't begin to tell you how much fun I'm having reading about all these goodies, especially since the middle of January is not the time one thinks there are great props to be had. 

*Saki.Girl*, you clearly have a great eye for repurposeable items. I love the little wood boz and the ?necklace holder. I'm a sucker for little mystery bozes that can be turned into neat props. 

*moonwitchykitty*, what a great deal on that neat looking prop. Even though I'm in the mode to make my own these days, he could come play with my characters any day. 

*aero4ver*, I clearly need to find better dumpsters! This Bone Collector is insanely jealous, in a good way  There is no bad way to display a hog skull at Halloween. 

*Evileye* those are some amazing deals. Congrats.

*Ghost of Spookie*, oh shopping goddess, what a wonderful bust. It's always nice to see a haunter who appreciates that props needn't be in perfect condition (something that, BTW, drives the antique dealers nuts when they see my finds. "Oh but it's damaged"... even when they know how I intend to use it). Thanks also for the reminder about HomeGoods. We have one and I never go in. I like the place just fine and it's located reasonably conveniently, I just never think about it.

*offmymeds*, obviously I need to find not just better dumpsters, but also additional friends. I can hardly believe someone just gave those skulls to you. If you check out the 2012 Clearance Sale over at SkullsUnlimited.com you can find good comparison photos with which to identify your small skull.

*Deadna*, your picture has left me with an urgent desire to find a Christmas Tree Shop around here. Those are some wonderful Halloween-suitable items. 

*Paint It Black*, as always, you score. I'm glowing in the dark with envy over that GITD ouija board. I can't believe how perfect that tie is, although I'm a little scared at the thought it probably wasn't sold for that purpose originally.  Nice finds on the clothes too. As for the burlap, it's great for making "the scariest prop ever" (search HF and/or the web for details). I placed mine on a three-tier garden stand and set pumpkins on top. Looked great, far better than just the pumpkins on the stand alone.

Thanks for the condolences on my Very Bad CL Visit. As it turns out, I don't have a toy penguin to cuddle with but my toy hodag (really!) stepped in and after a looong nap I feel better. Still a little older, sadder, and wiser, but better. I live with someone who has a mental illness that surfaces much like this guy's did, but somehow I never translated my ezperiences into "Trust your instincts, but your instincts won't spot all the ones you need to watch out for." Nothing to report to the police and I'm glad he mentioned he's moving out of state soon.

Fortunately even a deep scare can't keep a committed haunter down, and on my return trip I hit a few GWs. I found a silverplate storage boz that I think might serve well for my vampire hunting kit. I've bought an endless array of shadowbozes that looked promising but turned out to be suitable only for other projects. I believe if I rip the guts out of this one, I might finally have found my solution. It's in pretty beat up condition but that's not necessarily a bad thing. I believe I can justfit the items I've acquired so far. Cross your fingers for me please. At this rate, we're edging into the territory of near-misses that it would have been cheaper just to buy a so-called "real" hunting kit!


----------



## Saki.Girl

dang i would love to find a skull around here how cool. 

i love this thread


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I bought a head from thrift town and two Halloween candle holders.


----------



## im the goddess

I found a rocking chair for rocking granny prop for 6.99.


----------



## killerhaunts

Vilessence said:


> My wife did not give me the axe for New Years but gave me this that she found at the flea market for $20.00.
> View attachment 146481
> 
> View attachment 146482


I got one of these but don't want to use it because it's dangerous and don't want it to get broken, either.


----------



## boo who?

Wow! Only January and so many great finds!

Today's Goodwill find? A "Haunted Hedge" set of eyes... new in the box... 99 cents.

$17 at Spirit:
http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/tt-haunted-hedge-1-eye/

LOOOVE the idea of the clown scarecrow! I may be stealing that.


----------



## offmymeds

Got these little guys at goodwill @ 75% off. cost about 27 cents a piece.


----------



## EviLEye

OMM, you're killing me. I can't even find quality stuff like that at the $1 store let alone goodwill.


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks EvilEye, I was very shocked to see them included with their Halloween stuff, so I got the whole box.


----------



## Paint It Black

The box of snakes was a good buy, OMM. I paid $1 each for mine. I am looking forward to your swamp voodoo theme this year. I think it will be challenging and cool.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory

Mr. Gris said:


> Here is the best picture I could take once I got it into storage. The pile is way too big to get it all in the picture but you get the idea. I am heading back for the rest tomorrow. The bluckies are behind it all but you can see the bags peaking out. Its an entire haunt all in one buy! HAHAHA Happy Hunting!
> 
> View attachment 146814


WOW what a score!


----------



## BlueFrog

*Saki.Girl*, if you check online sources like eBay & Etsy, and wait for sales at web sites like SkullsUnlimited.com, you might be surprised at how inezpensively you can pick up skulls and random bones, particularly "craft grade." Be sure to check out legal requirements before you purchase wildlife parts, in or out of the U.S., but after that, have fun! There's a good sticked primer thread on what agencies to inquire about legal issues over in the form at Tazidermy.net (ezcept of course the spelling is correct in the URL. I have GOT to replace this keyboard!) to get you started.


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks for the info bluefrog  

tpicked up another latern and a couple jars  will post pics when get home


----------



## Guest

oaklawn Crematory said:


> WOW what a score!


Thanks Oaklawn! The graveyard kits are a bit cheesey but the best part is the large LED stone that come with each one. They appear very sturdy.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Wow! You are all off to a great start on this season!!! 

Eric


----------



## LaBruja

Blue Frog I HAVE to ask...do you need a new " x " key for your keyboard??? All your ''x's" are "z's"....


----------



## BlueFrog

LaBruja, ezactly right. I have no functional "marks the spot" key right now so I've been using "z" in its place. Annoying as heck, I know.


----------



## BlueFrog

Small pufferfish - $1 at estate sale
Silverplate egg holder - $1 at flea market
Larger pufferfish - $2.50 at Goodwill
Unknown holder thingy - $2 at Goodwill
Amping up my haunt's creep factor - Priceless!


(Why yes, fugu WILL be on the menu for my dead people. However did y'all guess?  )


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog, those spikey fish in their respective holders do make an interesting display! Good eye.


----------



## Terror Tom

I picked up an abrasive chop saw for cutting metal for $30 at a flea market. I know, not a Halloween item per se but it will cut rebar reallly easily for props!


----------



## lisa48317

I'm so glad I found this thread before it got to be 50 pages long! Great stuff everyone! 

Nothing exciting of note here. A bottle here & there, but that's it.


----------



## NOWHINING

i have nothing to report as well. other then salt and pepper shaker of a vampire that i got for Christmas from my cuzzie.


----------



## offmymeds

AWW, Bluefrog, I would have loved to have found some of those cool puffer fish for my oddities display last year!! And you found 2!!! 

Nice saw Terror! I got saw horses for Christmas from my MOM. ( i asked for them)


----------



## Deadna

Found these today for $8.50 for the pair....their heads and arms slowly move. I'm not sure if I should creep them up or make them look like frightened TOTers with those expressions they have.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...iftstore-finds-picture147222-creepy-twins.jpg


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Deadna said:


> Found these today for $8.50 for the pair....their heads and arms slowly move. I'm not sure if I should creep them up or make them look like frightened TOTers with those expressions they have.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...iftstore-finds-picture147222-creepy-twins.jpg


Great find would love to see what you do with them


----------



## Guest

Today I had a blast digging in a collection of Halloween goodies a guy was getting rid of. I dug through his crawlspace and pulled out tons of lights and Motionettes! Most stuff was new in the box too. The best part was the price.....FREE


----------



## kittyvibe

/creeps into Mr Gris's house and "silences him". Then thiefs his motionettes.


----------



## osenator

Free is the best! Cool score, Mr. Gris!


----------



## offmymeds

Well, Gris, Let me show you my shocked face!!









You are killing me!!! GREAT SCORE!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Gris, Nice!! I love lights and motionettes.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Mr. Gris said:


> Today I had a blast digging in a collection of Halloween goodies a guy was getting rid of. I dug through his crawlspace and pulled out tons of lights and Motionettes! Most stuff was new in the box too. The best part was the price.....FREE
> View attachment 147272


WOW! They are all in the original box too. Nice find.


----------



## NOWHINING

I could never be lucky like that.


----------



## Paint It Black

But with Gris, it is not just luck - he really works at it - makes his own good luck!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the compliments everyone. PIB is right I do work at it haha. I run Craigslist ads and I also ask nearly every person hosting yard sales if they have any holiday decor. Sometimes it takes awhile but sometimes all the pieces align and you get a score. I have waited 3 years before for a person to sell me items they had in an attic. I just have my list of people and check in from time to time with them.


----------



## Kev730

wow you guys are finding killer items. I dont go very often, maybe once a month and cant seem to ever find anything


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm going to push the limits of this thread with an expensive-for-what-it-is eBay purchase, because (a) it is still secondhand, (b) I've got to show it off or I might burst, and (c) it's January so not a huge amount of activity in the more traditional venues.

Behold my new rat poison bottle! I soo have to put this on my butler's serving tray at the wedding reception:


----------



## Paint It Black

love the rat poison bottle, BlueFrog. Looks like a collector's item to me.


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> I'm going to push the limits of this thread with an expensive-for-what-it-is eBay purchase, because (a) it is still secondhand, (b) I've got to show it off or I might burst, and (c) it's January so not a huge amount of activity in the more traditional venues.
> 
> Behold my new rat poison bottle! I soo have to put this on my butler's serving tray at the wedding reception:


That is so cool! Is it really a rat poison bottle or just what you are going to use it for? Looks like something Avon put out with perfume in it...LOL!


----------



## im the goddess

Cool rat bottle blue frog. I like it a lot.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh i love that bottle!! 

and Deadna, your Avon comment cracked me up!! too funny


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks for the compliments, all. I rescue domestic pet & lab rats IRL so I'm always on the hunt for rat items. I've never seen this particular bottle before so I hope *Paint It Black* is correct that it's collectible. Now watch, fifty gajillion of them crawl out of the woodwork... but that would be OK, more bottles to buy!  

*Deadna*, until you mentioned it I hadn't thought of a perfume bottle but I can see where one might think that. My guess is that it really was a rat poison bottle, designed so even kids and those who couldn't read would know the contents were poisonous. However, as far as it being a prop, it might be even funnier to turn it into a perfume holder. I like that idea a _lot_.

Given its fragility and my slowly increasing molding skills, I'm considering making a mold of it and turning out replicas in plastic or resin. That way I get to use it as a prop without having to panic every time a ToT goes near it. Historically I've been a much greater threat to my props than the ToTs but it's only a matter of time until someone breaks an antique and sends me into a hissy fit.


----------



## tortured_serenity

i LOVE that bottle, i collect bottles and that one is so cool.


----------



## peeweepinson

Been searching internet for lowest price lab coats I could find for my asylum this year. Almost paid $20.00 for one. SCORE at Goodwill! Paid $1.75 for a brand new one! Hated there was only one but excited too.


----------



## BlueFrog

Score indeed! Be sure to check Salvation Army stores too. That's where I always find lab coats and scrubs.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow I've never noticed a lab coat at Goodwill. I do have a Salvation Army close enough to drive to but they are in a new building and their mdse is generally more expensive than Goodwill. Maybe I'll have to check it out. I have a mad lab set up in progress and don't have any lab clothing yet. 


I stopped in a Goodwill today, not really looking for anything, and found a traffic signal lamp. Some of you might remember that I found one of these maybe a year or so ago. Bought it then to create an abandoned street scene with fog drifting thru (going for a creepy, lonely feeling). Looks like now my street just got another block longer! When we go to do our whole yard haunt, this second one will come in handy as the street will run around the house. Have to say it's kind of fun when something like this just seems to fall in place over time. 

I also found this little silver robotic cat while there. Hope it works when I put batteries in but otherwise it makes an interesting looking static prop. I have two of those iCybie Dogs I think they are called. Planned on using them in a mad lab section that has robotic items in it. The cat will fit right in. Last year I found one of those foam transformer robot looking arms in the ROSS toy section so there will be all kinds of experimentation going on. I also plan to include a plant biology area along with two of Spirit Halloween's John Doe props to round out the dead body resusitation theme of the lab. It's been a fun theme to collect items for.


----------



## LadySherry

I found the 8 lab coats at thrift stores i havenever paid more than $2 for any one of them. Ask the clerk they will know where they have them. Never can have too many lab coats. Maybe I will get you gos as a victim in secret reaper. I will hook u up.


----------



## 22606

Deadna said:


> Found these today for $8.50 for the pair....their heads and arms slowly move. I'm not sure if I should creep them up or make them look like frightened TOTers with those expressions they have.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...iftstore-finds-picture147222-creepy-twins.jpg


I like the frightened ToTers idea, Deadna, and they would fit that look _perfectly_.

Neat rat bottle, BlueFrog.

Lots of great finds. The best that I have come up with at the Salvation Army are a candleholder and a pillow


----------



## wednesdayaddams

BlueFrog said:


> Thanks for the compliments, all. I rescue domestic pet & lab rats IRL so I'm always on the hunt for rat items. I've never seen this particular bottle before so I hope *Paint It Black* is correct that it's collectible. Now watch, fifty gajillion of them crawl out of the woodwork... but that would be OK, more bottles to buy!
> 
> *Deadna*, until you mentioned it I hadn't thought of a perfume bottle but I can see where one might think that. My guess is that it really was a rat poison bottle, designed so even kids and those who couldn't read would know the contents were poisonous. However, as far as it being a prop, it might be even funnier to turn it into a perfume holder. I like that idea a _lot_.
> 
> Given its fragility and my slowly increasing molding skills, I'm considering making a mold of it and turning out replicas in plastic or resin. That way I get to use it as a prop without having to panic every time a ToT goes near it. Historically I've been a much greater threat to my props than the ToTs but it's only a matter of time until someone breaks an antique and sends me into a hissy fit.


BlueFrog kudos to you for your work to rescue animals in need. I am an animal advocate as well and I commend you for your kindness! Thank you for sharing and may you be blessed in your future work!


----------



## Deadna

Found a horsey costume today that has a sound chip in it's ear. It plays "Hi HO Silver" and the theme for the Lone Ranger. My husband fell in love with it and wants to somehow use it for his costume this year


----------



## DaveintheGrave

peeweepinson said:


> Been searching internet for lowest price lab coats I could find for my asylum this year. Almost paid $20.00 for one. SCORE at Goodwill! Paid $1.75 for a brand new one! Hated there was only one but excited too.


peewee---American Science and surplus has some fairly cheap lab shirts and coats on this page. Even a disposable lab coat for about $3.00.

http://www.sciplus.com/search.cfm?u...67894=&term=lab+coat&btnHand.x=18&btnHand.y=6


----------



## offmymeds

Sounds like you found some really cool stuff GOS. I would love to see a pic of the kitty. And yes I love it when I find that one little thing that fits so perfectly with my theme, haha, makes me all tingly inside!! 

I found these at goodwill to go with my Voodoo theme. The skull is foam inside.











Then my daughter came home with this box of stuff a co-worker gave her. They are moving and had no room.



























most of this is fiber optic stuff and very cutesy. And the one tree looking thing is homemade.


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow, Offmymeds. That last picture looks like a Telco Motionette, which are highly collectible. I haven't seen that one with the witch sitting at a desk. Very cool. I have a collection of 5 Telco and 1 Gemmy motionettes. (The Gemmy is for Christmas though). 

I also like the reaper, and the magic mirror looks interesting. And the lights are always useful. The skull and bottles you found will look great in your theme this year. Can't wait to see what all you come up with for that!


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks PIB, it looked like most of the stuff came from kmart or Kohls.


----------



## Penumbra

The last picture looks like an old Gemmy witch with a piano. I have seen these with skeletons but never a witch.


----------



## Paint It Black

OMM, I believe alot of the motionettes were originally sold at places like KMart during the 90s.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LadySherry said:


> I found the 8 lab coats at thrift stores i havenever paid more than $2 for any one of them. Ask the clerk they will know where they have them. Never can have too many lab coats. Maybe I will get you gos as a victim in secret reaper. I will hook u up.


Just logged back in here to see what else people have found and saw your post. Thanks Lady Sherry for the info and the secret reaper hint. Unfortunately I don't participate in it but that was so nice of you. With all kinds of medical offices around here I'm sure there are probably coats in my stores as well. Besides I'll bet with postage rates having gone up yet again, the cost to mail will probably be more than the item at a resale shop! I do know I've seen those short scrub tops and pants in my Goodwill so maybe it's just a matter of me opening my eyes a bit more. It will be interesting to see how they price them here in my area.


----------



## im the goddess

Nice bottles. I've been buying a few bottles myself lately at goodwill. I would have snapped those two up. 

I found these at goodwill to go with my Voodoo theme. The skull is foam inside.

View attachment 147429


----------



## lisa48317

offmymeds said:


> View attachment 147432
> 
> 
> most of this is fiber optic stuff and very cutesy. And the one tree looking thing is homemade.


Love that fiberoptic tree! I'd love to know how they made that!


----------



## offmymeds

Actually Lisa, it looks very simple to make. Round base, dowel rod in the middle, garland up the pole, lights attached. Looks like a strand of the small pumpkin lights around the base part and it actually looks like they took fishing line and made strands from the top of the rod to the base - all the way around the tree. That part may not be so easy! LOL

Thanks, im the goddess


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Wonderful finds  these are awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok picked up this bird house now to transform it into a voodoo house


----------



## Deadna

offmymeds said:


> Actually Lisa, it looks very simple to make. Round base, dowel rod in the middle, garland up the pole, lights attached. Looks like a strand of the small pumpkin lights around the base part and it actually looks like they took fishing line and made strands from the top of the rod to the base - all the way around the tree. That part may not be so easy! LOL
> 
> Thanks, im the goddess


These were everywhere last xmas but only in that theme. I tried to imagine one in halloween but just couldn't see it....thanks for showing it...now I will give one a try


----------



## offmymeds

Be sure to post a pic Deadna if you make one!

Can't wait to see you transform that birdhouse Saki.


----------



## lisa48317

offmymeds said:


> Actually Lisa, it looks very simple to make. Round base, dowel rod in the middle, garland up the pole, lights attached. Looks like a strand of the small pumpkin lights around the base part and it actually looks like they took fishing line and made strands from the top of the rod to the base - all the way around the tree. That part may not be so easy! LOL
> 
> Thanks, im the goddess


That's awesome. Yeah, I think getting that much fishing line equally taut around the base would be tough. I'll just drool over yours!


----------



## BlueFrog

Today at GW I bought a small pewter three-footed cauldron about 4" in diameter for 99 cents. I assume it was originally part of a camping cookware set or something of that nature. It's the perfect size and shape for a little rattie witch to be stirring so I couldn't resist.

Speaking of rats, the figural rat bottle arrived today. It's even more detailed than I imagined from the pictures. The lettering on the left side I coudln't quite read turns out to be German for "Pied Piper of Hamlin" which seems an odd slogan for a poision bottle, inasmuch as it is a kid's story. The syrup left inside also looks a bit nummy for poison. Some day I'm sure I'll figure out the mystery.


----------



## scareme

The bottle sounds interesting. Do you have pictures?

I found four manikin heads at a thrift store, for .50 each.


----------



## BlueFrog

Great find on those styro heads. I've never gotten any that cheaply. 

The photos of the rat-shaped bottle can be seen on page 10 of this thread.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yeah, on the foam heads, cheapest I have gotten was $4 each (plus shipping). That was a key buy, Scareme!


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> Today at GW I bought a small pewter three-footed cauldron about 4" in diameter for 99 cents. I assume it was originally part of a camping cookware set or something of that nature. It's the perfect size and shape for a little rattie witch to be stirring so I couldn't resist.
> 
> Speaking of rats, the figural rat bottle arrived today. It's even more detailed than I imagined from the pictures. The lettering on the left side I coudln't quite read turns out to be German for "Pied Piper of Hamlin" which seems an odd slogan for a poision bottle, inasmuch as it is a kid's story. The syrup left inside also looks a bit nummy for poison. Some day I'm sure I'll figure out the mystery.


But didn't the Pied Piper lead the rats to their death? Poison would sort of fit that theme..................


----------



## offmymeds

Great score on those heads Scareme!!!!!


----------



## grimreaper1962

I got these four heads for $2.00 each on craigslist yesterday and she threw in 3 of the holders for nothing. They are cosmetology mannequins. They go for at least $30.00 on Amazon.com. So I just need to zombifiy them or creep them out somehow for this years's haunt.


----------



## Paint It Black

The cosmotology heads are cool, Grim. You can use them for severed heads on posts too.

Today was pretty slow, yard sale wise. But I did find this toad for 50 cents :


----------



## annamarykahn

found 3 shiatsu massagers in the last 2 days @ thrift stores!

amk


----------



## moonwitchkitty

grimreaper1962 Love your score they are hard to find for a good price.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> The cosmotology heads are cool, Grim. You can use them for severed heads on posts too.
> 
> Today was pretty slow, yard sale wise. But I did find this toad for 50 cents :
> 
> View attachment 147843


OMG love the toad


i picked up these two things today


----------



## Deadna

Saki.Girl said:


> OMG love the toad
> 
> 
> i picked up these two things today


Love the pirate but now I can't get the Sponge Bob theme out of my head


----------



## grimreaper1962

Paint It Black said:


> The cosmotology heads are cool, Grim. You can use them for severed heads on posts too.
> 
> Today was pretty slow, yard sale wise. But I did find this toad for 50 cents :
> 
> View attachment 147843


Great toad! Looks like a mini jabba the hut


----------



## spydermonkey

very excellent find.


moonwitchkitty said:


> that looks awesome great find


----------



## offmymeds

Good score on those heads Grim, and a great price!! 

PIB, what an awesome toad!! I love it!


----------



## BIGANT

My neighbor was kind enough to give me this!


----------



## ChrisW

BIGANT said:


> My neighbor was kind enough to give me this!
> View attachment 148054


Dang! That is cool! How tall is it? I can see that in a cemetery surrounded by spanish moss. Some reference to "spirits", of course!


----------



## Kelloween

Oh wow, ya'll have put the fever in me..I am FINALLY off tomorrow, think I may go searching...great find everyone, we need a thread.."I found THIS and made it into THIS!"


----------



## BlueFrog

So much love for these finds, especially the toad (which is quite similar to one I found a few years ago and adore) and that amazing Jack Daniels statue. Cool, sool stuff.



Kelloween said:


> Oh wow, ya'll have put the fever in me..I am FINALLY off tomorrow, think I may go searching...great find everyone, we need a thread.."I found THIS and made it into THIS!"


Isn't "the fever" great? This thread really keeps me motivated to hunt till I drop. And as for seeing the follow-ups, be sure to check out the "Show off your latest crafts" thread in the relevant section. Not all the makeovers show up there, but some of them do.

I've been doing some hunting myself and have found some interesting items, though not sure how many will wind up in the Halloween display. Some are parts for creepy crafts, like baby doll parts and a fascinating Victorian desk lamp in a form I've never seen that is perfect for a mad lab. The most fun one is an authentic reflective sign from a decommisioned Chicago elevated train stop that reads "DANGER! No clearance for person beyond this point." _Person_, eh? I can't wait to figure out what's gonna be lurking behind that sign


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks, Bluefrog, I think the toad will hang out with my witch this year. Your danger sign sounds great. I would like to see a photo of the lamp you found. 

Today, we are planning to go to an estate sale on a property in Rancho Santa Fe that once belonged to Robert Young (Father Knows Best.) The home is named, "The Enchanted Cottage." Even if we don't buy anything, it should be interesting just to see the place. But still, wish me luck!


----------



## Paint It Black

Well, the Enchanted Cottage was pretty cool. Beautiful grounds, and right next to a very exclusive golf course. The house was a bit small and run down at this point, but had solid hardwood oak floors, thick crown molding everywhere. There were two studio cottages in the back, as well as a cottage housing the laundry room. Also a pool, lots of lush green landscaping. The owner also had an art gallery, so lots of art supplies and artwork for sale. I did buy something that I never expected to find there - a very fashionable mannequin. She had a little gash on the left side of her forehead, but to me, that was perfect! The price was tagged $75, but they took my $50 offer so fast I probably could have gotten her for a little less than that. I don't care though - I am super happy.


----------



## Passi

Nice find, Black!

My husband and I went parousing today, saw a mannequin pretty much exactly like her, except in a LOT worse condition. Price tag was $450 ... but it included her cheap, out of date clothes as a bonus, I guess.


----------



## BlueFrog

*PiB*, she is _stunning_ and would have been a steal at her original price! Have you named her yet? What a treasure she is.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint, your mannequin is gorgeous. Wow. I wonder what they used her for. Next question is what do you think you might do with her? Great price. Mannequins I've seen listed on Craig's list are pretty much the very simple ones, no gorgeous heads, faces and hair. That was a terrific find. Sometimes the best things come when you least expect to find them. And your lady has a story about where she use to live!

I would have enjoyed going thru the Enchanted Cottage as well.


----------



## NOWHINING

nothing to report still. gosh I must be boring or something,


----------



## grimreaper1962

Nice find Paint it Black! She will add to your haunt somewhere!


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog said:


> *PiB*, she is _stunning_ and would have been a steal at her original price! Have you named her yet? What a treasure she is.


Thanks BlueFrog, I knew you would approve. I do plan on naming her, but she needs an "enchanting" one. 

Update: Turns out my husband is already calling her, "Quin." I think I will go with "Lady Quin of the Enchanted Cottage."


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Paint, your mannequin is gorgeous. Wow. I wonder what they used her for. Next question is what do you think you might do with her? Great price. Mannequins I've seen listed on Craig's list are pretty much the very simple ones, no gorgeous heads, faces and hair. That was a terrific find. Sometimes the best things come when you least expect to find them. And your lady has a story about where she use to live!
> 
> I would have enjoyed going thru the Enchanted Cottage as well.


We think she was used as a "model" in the art studio cottage, but that's just a theory. She came with the wig and dress thrown in the deal, and is a much better quality mannequin than any I have seen before, quite solid. I plan to incorporate her into any and every theme we ever have.


----------



## Paint It Black

grimreaper1962 said:


> Nice find Paint it Black! She will add to your haunt somewhere!


Thanks Grim. Yesterday, our 13-year-old son came home through the garage and we heard him yell, "Oh my God! Whose there? Who are you!!!" before he figured out it wasn't a real person sitting there.  Guess we should have warned him first, but it does go to show you how realistic and startling she is.


----------



## im the goddess

Bought this at Goodwill today, and it was 50% off. Still paid too much compared to the great deals many of you find. It's going on top of a tombstone when I get around to making one.


----------



## offmymeds

PIB, that is so funny!! I always get a little chuckle inside when I scare my kids! Quin is a great name and she is lovely.

Nice cross goddess, that will look great on a tombstone.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

*scored at goodwill and halmark*

Went to different mall an hour north of me and scored a few cool Halloween items. At goodwill I got a witch doll, 3 pumpkin tealight holder, 2 6-8 inch heavy risen tombstones, and a small about 10'' high very realistic fake/styrofoam pumpkin. At hallmark I got 3 Halloween items on clearence. I got a little sign that says Eek and a hanging witch ordament. My fav thing from hallmark is the spellcasters case(its a trunk that when opens it says spooky halloween things and noises. The tag says trickery and treats candypresenter.)


----------



## Passi

Fantastic finds, Spooky Girl!


----------



## BlueFrog

Found this nice lightish pink conch shell ($2) and mini book ?ornament (25 cents) at GW this afternoon. I don't technically need the conch shell but we know if I left it behind, the one I have would commit suicide off its high shelf and I'd be without one for my Lord of the Flies homage. I bought the little book to transform into a rat-sized spell book. I am still working off a vague notion of having vignette(s) with rats replicating the behaviors of the full-sized humans in the display. Still not quite sure how I'm going to pull that off effectively but I'm sure I'll think of something.

Also attached are pictures of the resin rattlesnake I may just add some paint detail to rather than a complete makeover as planned; baby doll parts for which I have wicked Creepy Craft intentions; and the weird desk lamp I purchased the other day. Can't you just see a blacklight bulg in the fizture and some creepy glowing specimen in a jar located in the base? I assume it's Victorian (which the seller also believed to be the case) because in all the major construction details it closely matches a clock case I have that was popular in the 1870's. I'm torn between leaving the lamp in its current rough condition for Halloween, or restoring it to sufficient attractiveness that I can use it for incoming mail year round (as my props increasingly need "day jobs" to justify their room and board and it's not like I can "hurt" it in its current condition). Either way the electrical needs to be gutted and rewired but fortunately I have two electricians on speed dial.


----------



## hallorenescene

great stuff as far as i got everyone. i'll have to go back and pick up at page 12.


----------



## Paint It Black

Blue frog, I am so glad you posted photos. That lamp is awesome , unlike any I have ever seen. The doll parts look old and creepy, and your idea for the rats sounds cool. Love shells...hate snakes, lol. That snake is pretty realistic!


----------



## BlueFrog

Pictures were the least I could do after you shared images of the lovely Quin.  I often have to sneak my finds onto the back of dusty shelves so I can claim "it's been there all along" that I don't always remember to take pictures unless someone asks. So far none of my antique dealing and collecting friends has any clue about the lamp either. We can't even figure out whether it started out life as a lamp or was wired later. I love mystery pieces! 

I'm waiting on tenterhooks for one last CL purchase. The seller accepted my offer and said I can wait until Saturday to pick it up, but the posting is still live so there's always the risk someone else will sneak in with a full price offer ahead of me. I couldn't blame the seller if that happened but I'm hoping against hope it doesn't. It's dirt cheap for what it is, but what it is normally costs really really big bucks so this purchase will ensure I'll be hitting eBay, Etsy, and HF's For Sale section for a long, long time to come. Wish me luck!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Unplanned trip to GOODWILL today, and it was worth stopping in at the last minute. Found this water fountain/lamp there (15.99, shown in the foreground in front of modern table lamp) and decided if I could get it working it would look cool in a vampire gothic castle setting. Would love to add red water actually. The picture isn't very in focus, sorry.










The water in the base gets pumped up through the lamp stem and flows out of the dragon heads that are mid-way up the column--you can kind of see one of them in the photo. The lamp shade is really cool with 4 dragons with outstretched wings forming the metal work design of the shade. The lamp has some damage, some chips and I think one of the dragon heads on the shade is broken off. I still have the lamp in my trunk unfortunately. It has LED bulbs. It didn't come with an adapter, so I'll need to pick up a matching one and might need some tubing. It's taped to the base and I didn't want to undo it until I got it home. 

I thought it looked like it could be a Design Toscano item but didn't see it on their website. Does this look familiar to anyone? I almost passed on it since I'm not sure it works but even if I can't get it working as a fountain it's still a cool looking lamp.


----------



## RCIAG

Lamp stuff is actually pretty easy to replace it's something even I've manage to do & I have ZERO electrical experience. I fixed a ceramic base for a ceramic Grim Reaper someone gave me ages ago with another craft lamp-y type light. Granted, it took me about 10 tries before I got it all together in the right order but I did it. Even regular old lamp stuff is easy to replace & you can get some of it at Home Depot.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow! i made it through all the pages. there are a lot of great scores. everyone is so lucky


----------



## BlueFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I thought it looked like it could be a Design Toscano item but didn't see it on their website. Does this look familiar to anyone? I almost passed on it since I'm not sure it works but even if I can't get it working as a fountain it's still a cool looking lamp.


DT was my first thought too. I vaguely recall DT having dragons on a globe somewhat similar to this at their warehouse sale a few years ago but I don't think this is the same piece. I don't recall them ever carrying water fountains either, although they've made som many things over the years that it's certainly possible.


----------



## NOWHINING

Spencers..........




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Unplanned trip to GOODWILL today, and it was worth stopping in at the last minute. Found this water fountain/lamp there (15.99, shown in the foreground in front of modern table lamp) and decided if I could get it working it would look cool in a vampire gothic castle setting. Would love to add red water actually. The picture isn't very in focus, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water in the base gets pumped up through the lamp stem and flows out of the dragon heads that are mid-way up the column--you can kind of see one of them in the photo. The lamp shade is really cool with 4 dragons with outstretched wings forming the metal work design of the shade. The lamp has some damage, some chips and I think one of the dragon heads on the shade is broken off. I still have the lamp in my trunk unfortunately. It has LED bulbs. It didn't come with an adapter, so I'll need to pick up a matching one and might need some tubing. It's taped to the base and I didn't want to undo it until I got it home.
> 
> I thought it looked like it could be a Design Toscano item but didn't see it on their website. Does this look familiar to anyone? I almost passed on it since I'm not sure it works but even if I can't get it working as a fountain it's still a cool looking lamp.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

That sounds like something Spencers Gifts might have carried.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone i have been sick so have not been out looking missing it


----------



## Passi

I got this beauty at Value Village for $10.00


----------



## Paint It Black

Passi, that's awesome...and $10!

There were lots of yard sales in my area this morning, but slim pickings for holiday items or stuff to turn into props. I did find a package of white disposable coveralls, like for painting in, a torn-up Tinkerbell costume for one of my skellies, a pumpkin costume for a baby grandson due in May, a foam safari hat, an extension cord, and a length of chain with hooks on both ends. (I can always find something )


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found these four items a a thrift store today and they cost me a total of $2.50. Two Halloween bells, an LED candle, and the plate which reads...

The Neighborhood Spirit is haunting you...here is all it requires of you: 
Enjoy these goodies then fill up the plate with something new but you must not wait!
Ring a doorbell and run away, you're the neighborhood Spirit today!


----------



## Paint It Black

Cool neighborhood plate - I haven't ever seen one before. We have done the "You have been Boo'd" thing around our neighborhood.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Paint It Black said:


> Cool neighborhood plate - I haven't ever seen one before. We have done the "You have been Boo'd" thing around our neighborhood.


Thanks. Yea we always did the "You've been Booed" thing also and this was the first time I had seen a plate like this. I hate to lose it but whoever is the last to get it will get to keep it...O'well only cost me 75 cents anyway.


----------



## hallorenescene

passi, i'm always on the lookout for stuff like that. that is an awesome score
jack, nice score. so whatcha gonna bake up for the spirit plate?


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene said:


> passi, i'm always on the lookout for stuff like that. that is an awesome score
> jack, nice score. so whatcha gonna bake up for the spirit plate?


Ha ha know what I have no idea...haven't even thought of that.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Passi*, what an amazing score! And *Stringy_Jack*, what a terrific plate. I'd never heard of that tradition but it would be perfect for my neighborhood.

I've been hunting thrift stores like a madwoman while the house is under construction, but not finding much. That's probably just as well, because I bought an amazing Somso anatomical model from Craigslist. She cost me a fraction of what someone (someone with much deeper pocketbooks than mine!) would pay on eBay, but still, not cheap. I sooo have to get cracking on selling more stuff! You'd think I own "enough" medical models by now, but I'm pretty sure there's no such thing :/

I also bought a really interesting Victorian mantel clock case at an antique mall that's very much like some I've stalked and had to pass on eBay for 5-6x the price. I like it a lot and already have some serious creepy plans for it....


----------



## creeperguardian

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Unplanned trip to GOODWILL today, and it was worth stopping in at the last minute. Found this water fountain/lamp there (15.99, shown in the foreground in front of modern table lamp) and decided if I could get it working it would look cool in a vampire gothic castle setting. Would love to add red water actually. The picture isn't very in focus, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water in the base gets pumped up through the lamp stem and flows out of the dragon heads that are mid-way up the column--you can kind of see one of them in the photo. The lamp shade is really cool with 4 dragons with outstretched wings forming the metal work design of the shade. The lamp has some damage, some chips and I think one of the dragon heads on the shade is broken off. I still have the lamp in my trunk unfortunately. It has LED bulbs. It didn't come with an adapter, so I'll need to pick up a matching one and might need some tubing. It's taped to the base and I didn't want to undo it until I got it home.
> 
> I thought it looked like it could be a Design Toscano item but didn't see it on their website. Does this look familiar to anyone? I almost passed on it since I'm not sure it works but even if I can't get it working as a fountain it's still a cool looking lamp.


wow that is freaking awsome


----------



## creeperguardian

everyone has got some god scores


----------



## annamarykahn

found these









not exactly sure what i'll do with the doll ... she's definitely in need of modifications ... and might use her face to project something onto

the pumpkin will also be modified ... kind of wish his face wasn't so happy ... stupid smile ... /insert evil laugh here/

amk


----------



## BlueFrog

annamarykahn said:


> not exactly sure what i'll do with the doll ... she's definitely in need of modifications ... and might use her face to project something onto


Oh, that's a piece fraught with possibilities! I'd play with that sweet expression to shock the viewer with an unexpectedly wicked twist. I think all she needs are some bloody dripping limbs added to her basket. Something skewered on her cane? Or a cute fluffy zombie dog at her feet? Other than adding something small like one of those, I wouldn't touch her.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Cool find annamarykhan. I agree that the doll has a lot of possibilities. The first thought that I had was replacing the head with the pumpkin and putting the hat and hair back on top. You could make it more wicked looking by weathering the dress and changing the hands to a more skeletal look. I think it would have a really cool, haunted scarecrow look.


----------



## hallorenescene

i agree with bluefrog, i wouldn't change her, but i would add to her. maybe some poison apples in her basket. an empty poison bottle at her feet. or some lambs tails in her basket.


----------



## LadySherry

Got this at an auction on Saturday. I think it is a toddler's wheelchair(24" tall)


----------



## hallorenescene

very creepy sherry. nice score


----------



## Paint It Black

Photo from last weekends yardsales:

A foam safari helmet and tattered Tinkerbelle dress.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

LadySherry said:


> View attachment 149568
> View attachment 149567
> 
> Got this at an auction on Saturday. I think it is a toddler's wheelchair(24" tall)


Nice find! Perfect for the twisted baby and insane asylum scenes.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Okay I know it's not Halloween themed or even from a garage sale...but seeings how I can't find either one of those things I figured I would show off my new find. Should arrive here in just 2 short weeks


----------



## LadySherry

Pumpkin...... He is so cute its scary(now its halloween related). lol. I just want to snuggle with him/her.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thank u  I'm thinking his name is Rubeus Hagrid or Norbert (from Harry Potter,lol)


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, my grandchildren would love your finds.
pumpkin, i think he looks like a hagrid


----------



## pumpkinpie

Hahaha, I do too...he's so wooly lol


----------



## Passi

Sherry - that wheelchair is superb!

Pumpkin - Super Cute!! My husband forbids me to get a puppy. Says the cats'll eat it up


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Pumpkin your new arrival is absolutely frigging adorable!!!! I bet your soooooo excited.

Sherry that wheelchair is really cool!!! I have never seen one like that before! I have an antique wicker adult wheelchair, but would love to find something that. It's so unusual. It will look uber creepy in an industrial kid setting.


----------



## LadySherry

Thank you all. When I saw it I knew it had to come home with me. Trust when I say it is even creepier in person.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Picked this mask up for $3 today, it will look cool on the garage wall on Halloween night, can't go wrong with a evil clown.


----------



## CDW

One of the Goodwills near me has been a serious cut above the rest when it comes to Halloween props. Picked up this guy, box was banged up, but he'd never been taken out of it:













_I really like the phrase "Tetes Tombantes"_

When he drops (well, descends gracefully as the motor unwinds), he screams an actually pretty good series of lines about turning back lest ye suffer his fate, etc. Much better than most Gemmy props. The jaw moves, and he's got nicely detailed rubber teeth. I don't really have any pirate things going on, so I reformed him of his buccaneering ways and gave him a haircut:














_Man, Punk is dead._


----------



## Passi

Love the clown, Jack. I know he'd make me jump a mile if he were peeking out somewhere.

CDW - that skull is an excellent find! I much prefer it without hair.


----------



## offmymeds

Lady Sherry, LOVE the wheelchair!! 
Very cool Clown mask Stringy and an excellent price! 
Nice find on the pirate CDW. 

and Pumpkin. all i can say is ssqqqqquuueeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

I just hope he doesn't derail my Halloween plans lol...everyone is trying to convince me he looks like a handful lol


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, clown masks are awesome. that one is evily sweet. and three dollars is better yet. i'm digging his yellow teeth. 
cdw, i have a head dropper of a lady and love it. the pirate one is nice too. you got a good deal. and i can understand why you changed him, but dang i liked the pirate.
pumpkin, is he a keesh hound?


----------



## CDW

hallorenescene said:


> cdw, i have a head dropper of a lady and love it. the pirate one is nice too. you got a good deal. and i can understand why you changed him, but dang i liked the pirate.


I know what you mean - he does make a pretty good pirate, so I kept all his accessories. A little hot glue, and he can be back to his old self again.


----------



## pumpkinpie

He is, I can't believe you knew  They are such an awesome breed...so sweet


----------



## BlueFrog

*LadySherry*, that wheelchair is superb. I can think of so many ways to incorporate it into Halloween displays that I scare myself . Zombaby, twisted teddy, even a little kid using it for a diabolical doll... fantastic. I have never come across a pediatric wheelchair for sale, ever. Believe me, if I had I would own one! 

Looking forward to looking at everyone else's finds in depth when I get a minute. This week has been a nightmare and I'm only just getting to think Halloween again. I did pick up a bunch of "Books of Love" at my local Goodwill which I plan to repurpose into Creepy Crafts... watch out!


----------



## Paint It Black

Well, it didn't take long for Quinn, our lady mannequin, to attract Mr. tall, dark, and handsome! He needs some help getting his act together, but we like him and will help get him back in good shape. Meet "Manny":

















Here's the real story. While out on our daily walk a few days ago, I spied him lying in pieces - a pile of arms, legs, and torso - in a strip of grass along someone's driveway in their front yard. Next to him were trash cans, and boxes, and old furniture that looked destined for the dump. But, since he wasn't IN a trash can, and technically not out on the curb, we couldn't just take him home without first asking. For the next two days we tried ringing the door bell to no answer (even when a car was in the driveway.) I had almost given up hope, since this morning was trash day for our neighborhood, but my husband surprised me. Last night, he went to take our trash out and was gone a bit longer than usual. He'd gone over to the house again, found them home, and they said, "Sure, take it, we were getting rid of it anyway." !!!! 

When all together, Manny stands an impressive 6' 5" tall. He is made of fiberglass, and is missing a pin that connects one leg, and the stand for him to stand on his own, fairly easy fixes. We have no idea why he is wearing socks, LOL.


----------



## Passi

Yay for your husband PiB. Sounds like something mine would do, probably cause I would sit at home pouting about it.. LOL

He look awesome! What an amazing find.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Paint It Black said:


> Well, it didn't take long for Quinn, our lady mannequin, to attract Mr. tall, dark, and handsome! He needs some help getting his act together, but we like him and will help get him back in good shape. Meet "Manny":
> 
> View attachment 149682
> 
> 
> ... We have no idea why he is wearing socks, LOL.



Or why his nuts are in a box?!? 

Eric


----------



## Paint It Black

Hahahaha, Wolfbeard! 

and Thanks Passi. 

An update: We took our walk today and spied out Manny's stand still out there on the grass, so we now have the stand. My husband fixed the leg piece, and now he is standing tall.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint it black, he is awesome. you are so lucky. i would love a find like him. way to go. kudos to your hubby. wolfbard, to funny.


----------



## lisa48317

PIB, you are finding all the good stuff recently! Manny with his socks is top-notch! I'd love to find a mannequin or two There's one at the local consignment shop, but she's pretty beat up for $200. So I can't really justify that price. Send some of your mojo my way!


----------



## BlueFrog

*PIB*, I am speechless with envy. Truly speechless. Manny is almost identical to "Chip", one of the few mannequins I've ever regretted selling, but Chip was nowhere near that tall. What a great, great, GREAT CurbMart find. I would say more, but I need to find some makeup to cover my new green pallor! WOW!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thank you for your comments, Hallo, Lisa, and BlueFrog. As it turns out, we almost did not get our Manny. The very next day, we saw a moving van and crew who took everything out of the house and away. All the "refuge" on the side yard was completely cleared out as well. Talk about good timing, whew!!

BlueFrog, sorry about Chip. I have gotten rid of several things and since regretted it. But, I guess that's just the way life goes.


----------



## hallorenescene

i bought at a garage sale a partial mannequin for $12.00. i loved that mannequin. my hubby, daughter, 2 sisters, neice all picked on me about that mannequin. this guy came in and offered me $25.00 for the mannequin, so i sold her. i was very sad. then everyone freaked when they found out i sold her. they never figured i would sell her. then my neice and daughter went and talked to the guy and offered him his money back and told him it was their fault i sold her, but really liked her, and was sad. he took his money back and i have my mannequin back. so all urned out well.


----------



## pumpkinking30

Just got back from a great yard sale this morning. They had a ton of Halloween stuff, lots of large props and pro-haunt items. Just makes me wish I had saved up for such an occasion. I added these smaller items to my collection:


----------



## pumpkinking30

oh, and I almost forgot, my wife found this at a farmer's market the other day for $1.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, that is a funny story about them giving you a hard time and then buying back your mannequin. Sounds like something that would happen around here, lol.

Pumpkinking, those heads are great, and you can always use chains. I also really like the pumpkin pot.


----------



## hallorenescene

yard sales huh! it's 31 degrees today and lots of snow. no yard sales here. 
pumpkin, those are good buys. i really love the heads. bet you had fun looking at all the halloween props


----------



## ferguc

Awesome find pumkinking


----------



## ferguc

Usually i just look at what people find. I think I am going to post some now.


----------



## ferguc

View attachment 149946


Don't know much about these guys


----------



## ferguc

The bottom witch lights up


----------



## pumpkinking30

Nice stuff ferguc. I like the witch on the bottom the best. These will make excellent hanging decorations. Are you going to keep them as-is or are you going to alter them for even more spookiness?


----------



## pumpkinking30

hallorenescene said:


> yard sales huh! it's 31 degrees today and lots of snow. no yard sales here.
> pumpkin, those are good buys. i really love the heads. bet you had fun looking at all the halloween props


Thanks. They had some really great props at the sale. I think they were trying to clear out room to re-do their haunt. He offered me the whole lot of stuff (including some animatronics, a remote controlled zombie, and life size figures) for $500. It was a great price given all the stuff they had there, but bills have to come first, so I just stuck with the smalls. maybe they'll have another sale sometime later.


----------



## ferguc

probably leave them be.wouldnt know how to skookify them anyhow


----------



## hallorenescene

ferguc, i like them as is. the top witch is i believe a head you buy in a package at a craft store, and was assembled? the second witch maybe a gemmy? the reaper head i have. there is also a ghost in the same fashion. 
pumpkin, i hear you, a nice price, but after drooling, i would have to pass too. i like water and heat much better. someday though. someday. and what you got was very nice. fun creepy stuff


----------



## ferguc

What about this guy?


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm thinking he's a telco or a gemmy. he's adorable and collectable. he looks in good shape. i love him a lot.


----------



## pumpkinking30

ferguc said:


> View attachment 149949
> 
> 
> What about this guy?


Not sure which company made them, but we have a witch and a Frankenstein monster in storage that look to be made by the same company. All have similar motion/lighting and play music. Pretty cool figure.


----------



## hallorenescene

i believe there is a thread started by gris on motionettes. you should check out that thread.


----------



## hallorenescene

i believe there is a thread started by gris on motionettes. you should check out that thread. click on the 3 below
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/112419-halloween-motionettes.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/114708-show-off-your-telco-motionettes.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/114775-motionettes.html


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh, I love motionettes. I just bought an old display cabinet and when we finish fixing it up, I plan to display my motionettes in it, along with some other goodies.

This weekend, I found a neck massager to use to make an animated groundbreaker, if I can figure out the tutorials I have seen.

Also, this little bat, and some hats.
















And some silverplate to serve up some eyeballs, severed fingers, bugs, or....any other ideas?


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, i love that bat. but then i love all bats. the more the merrier. is it animated? nice hats. and i think you need to serve up sugar cubes with ants on them


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Hallo. The bat is not animated. We have a larger bat just like it that was the first decoration my son and I bought together at Vons grocery store. Also have two similar, but more wispy-looking bats that I found last year at a yard sale, and 3 of those long hanging upside down bats that Walgreens sold in the past (I think you have one of those as well.)


----------



## hallorenescene

even if it's not animated, it's very cool looking. sounds like you have some more cool bats. i'm a big fan of bats galore. they are so scary and very halloweeny. and yes, i have that big bat from walgrens. he's very intiminating i think.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I love bats, so you can guess my favorite out of the bunch. Wish I could find some scores like that!! wonderful finds


----------



## ferguc

awesome finds people


----------



## Minshe

love the "silver" PIB--have been collecting the tarnished stuff from Goodwill etc. for a wall display recently. Last year I used the silver with some moss on top and then centipedes & worms crawling in and out of it--liked that look for the silver. Also used some of it on top of a candle stand for a raven perch and other pieces to display spell ingredients...


----------



## Paint It Black

Minshe, Your ideas for displays using silverplate sound really cool. I hope to see a photo of your wall display this year!


----------



## Minshe

Here are some pictures--of my silver collection so far, the raven, and a close of the detail on the raven stand--just cause I think it is cool. Sorry some of the pictures are blurry--think my eyes are going... All the pieces are from goodwill (cept the raven). Silver is just sitting on counter right now.


----------



## matrixmom

Well look what I got for my fallout theme this year...and for free.....2 rusted 55 gallon barrels


----------



## matrixmom

And 2 black pipe things to make into sewers..(yes free) ...now how to attach these to a wall......


----------



## Wolfbeard

matrixmom said:


> And 2 black pipe things to make into sewers..(yes free) ...now how to attach these to a wall......
> View attachment 150180



Nice find. If you don't mind a few screw holes in the wall, just use a simple shelf bracket. Attach a piece of 1x2 pine, painted black to the top of the bracket. Then slide the tube over the wood and bracket. A couple of drywall screws down through the plastic into the wood and you are good to go!

Eric


----------



## Paint It Black

Minshe, the raven on the stand is great. You are getting a large collection there for your silverplate wall. Nice!

matrixmom, those are some realistic props!!


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

I went to a large rummage sale this weekend and bought these:










One item seems to be Gemmy's equivalent of the flying crank ghost. After replacing the batteries, the mechanism runs just fine. I'm going to replace the fabric they use with some RIT-dyed cheesecloth and possibly replace the head and kill the speaker too, but the hands are perfect and the mechanism is great. I paid $2.25 for this.

The other item is a brand-new zombie mask from Spirit with the tag still attached. He's not the most realistic looking, but I'm happy its a full head mask. I'll repaint it a little and add on some hair and I think it will look great. I was planning to make a static zombie already (to complement the projected zombies I'll be doing using an AtmosFearFX DVD), so this saves me a lot of money. I paid $2.50 for this.


----------



## hallorenescene

minshe, all your silver is pretty. i love the raven stand
matrix, you found some perfect props for your haunt
the monster, sounds perfect. i love the reaper, and the mak will make a good static prop


----------



## CDW

TheMonsterSquad said:


> I went to a large rummage sale this weekend and bought these:
> One item seems to be Gemmy's equivalent of the flying crank ghost. After replacing the batteries, the mechanism runs just fine. I'm going to replace the fabric they use with some RIT-dyed cheesecloth and possibly replace the head and kill the speaker too, but the hands are perfect and the mechanism is great. I paid $2.25 for this.


Heh - I've been trying to get one of these that Ultimate Consignment in Phoenix has, but they're being slow about getting it out of storage. They're also asking significantly more than $2.25, but I'm willing to pay more - that's a fantastic deal. The mask is pretty clearly copied from something in the Haunted Mansion at Disney that I've always liked.


----------



## CDW

TheMonsterSquad said:


> possibly replace the head


Speaking of which, if you get rid of the head, I'd totally buy it from you for a significant portion of what you paid for the whole thing .


----------



## ferguc

awesome find


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Another new acquisition.. a friend of mine dressed up as Walter White from the TV show Breaking Bad last Halloween, with the full Tyvek suit and gas mask. He said he was done with the suit after that, so I've been asking him for a few months, and he finally gave me the costume last night:










I think the Tyvek suit makes a very good (and accurate) costume for a biohazard zombie, using the mask I acquired last weekend. And you can't beat free. I'll probably add some blood splatter but otherwise I think it looks great.

To stand this thing up, I'm using an inflatable mannequin I got from Halloween Asylum during their post-Halloween sale last November. I bought it without really knowing what I'd use it for, but it works great for this, and takes up far far less storage space than the other full-size figures I have. Does anyone else use these? I don't really see inflatable mannequins talked about on here, but I'm really pleased with how well it worked for this.


----------



## Paint It Black

MonsterSquad, nice score on the bio hazard suit. Your guy looks great.


----------



## annamarykahn

TheMonsterSquad said:


> To stand this thing up, I'm using an inflatable mannequin I got from Halloween Asylum during their post-Halloween sale last November. I bought it without really knowing what I'd use it for, but it works great for this, and takes up far far less storage space than the other full-size figures I have. Does anyone else use these? I don't really see inflatable mannequins talked about on here, but I'm really pleased with how well it worked for this.


i also picked up a bunch of those inflatable mannequins ... i think i have 10 or so ... my thoughts were the same as yours although i haven't put any costumes & masks on them ... i did blow one up though, to see how it looks and if it will work ... i think it will ... there are tabs on the head and legs to tie them so that they don't blow in the wind, i guess

amk


----------



## ferguc

love the skull


----------



## ferguc

nice find u got


----------



## BlueFrog

Wow have I been missing out on posts. Lots to catch up on, but a quick scroll through back posts shows some wonderful stuff. Adore the raven stand and all the silverplate, of course. 

For those wondering what to do with inflatable mannes, they are terrific for creating hanging victims. Mine was a huge hit last year. You can hotglue clothing and costumes on them to keep it in place.


----------



## hallorenescene

monster squad, that suit is perfect. as is the mask. i've never used an inflatable mannequin, but if i had one i would use it.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Well I seem to be posting a lot in this thread. But I made an amazing score today. I bought a record player for $5 at a yard sale to be used to create a stirring motion for a cauldrom creep. I also bought Grimrot by Morbid Industries (a zombie groundbreaker) from a Craigslist seller for $30. I thought that I was done but late in the day a guy posted a huge lot of Halloween stuff on craigslist. He apparently did a big halloween party for a couple years, then the stuff languished in storage. At his wife's behest he decided to clear out the storage room and sell everything off quickly so I got basically an entire haunt for $150. He estimated it to be around $2000 dollars worth of halloween props










I haven't even begun to sort through it, but there's at least 30 feet of 3-foot high aluminum graveyard fence, three 700 watt foggers, a collasible plywood coffin, a huge bucket of skeleton parts, all sorts of lightly used Spirit Halloween stuff, and more. It'll probably take me a few days just to sort through it all.


----------



## Paint It Black

Well that's the way to do it, MonsterSquad! Looks like you found some great deals. I like the Grimrot dude.


----------



## Kelloween

its like Christmas! nice!


----------



## hallorenescene

you are lucky. i have the fencing, i love it. i would love it all. i wonder what is in the grandin road box. they have cool stuff. you are going to have such fun going through it all and playing with it


----------



## ferguc

Awesome find monstersquad


----------



## im the goddess

Monster squad- color me green with envy! Great score.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

This past week I made the rounds at 5 local thriftshops. For now I do an outdoor haunt, but I just had to pick up these (for a possible future project):

















I paid a grand total of about $17.00 for everything, but if you deduct the cost of the two decanters ($6.50 for both), I got all these neat apothecary bottles for around $10.00.


----------



## Paint It Black

pumpkinhead, looks like you have a great start on a witches cabinet.


----------



## bethene

monstersquad,, OMG!!! so jealous~ I looks on craigs list around here and never find the deals like that!!

pumpkinhead, some beautiful bottles there,, I adore bottles for potions, I am on the look out all the time!


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin, you got some awesome bottles. you can have a blast making all those up. but that one bottle to the left back is georgous. you could do nothing with that one. it's perfect the way it is


----------



## im the goddess

That's a great price Pumpkinhead. I have been buying bottles for witch bottles for a few months and try to stay around $1-$1.50 each. Even with that I have to hit the 50% off days at Goodwill to keep it at that price. Your collection looks great with a wide variety.



Pumpkinhead625 said:


> This past week I made the rounds at 5 local thriftshops. For now I do an outdoor haunt, but I just had to pick up these (for a possible future project):
> 
> View attachment 150384
> 
> 
> View attachment 150385
> 
> 
> I paid a grand total of about $17.00 for everything, but if you deduct the cost of the two decanters ($6.50 for both), I got all these neat apothecary bottles for around $10.00.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Thanks everyone. I usually go to the thriftstores looking for books, but I'm always looking for potential Halloween props. On this particular junket, I was hoping to find some old cast-iron pots or maybe even a cauldron.



hallorenescene said:


> pumpkin, you got some awesome bottles. you can have a blast making all those up. but that one bottle to the left back is georgous. you could do nothing with that one. it's perfect the way it is


I'm guessing you're referring to the decanter. I already own a few decanters, and if I see a nice one, I'll get it. It just so happens that I saw this decanter at the first thriftstore I stopped at, and it in turn led me to the square brown bottle, the teardrop-shaped green bottle, and 1 of the clear ones. At that point, I thought "that was neat, maybe I'll find a couple more", never imagining I'd find 12 more and another nice decanter. So now I have another item on my searchlist for thriftstores, flea markets, and yard sales.


----------



## grimreaper1962

Hey guys! Sorry been away for so long. I really need to catch up on things! Anyhow this is what they were going to toss into the garbage dumpster today. I realize it has 3 large holes that will need to be patched. It is fiberglass and has a weather tight seal and measures 18 inches by 19 inches and 9-1/2 inches deep.


----------



## Saki.Girl

happy with my finds today 

all this red glass 









this i am going to take the colored glass out of think its ugly +









and got this wicked cool bottle which will go great with my pirate display that is leather on outside of it. +


----------



## JustWhisper

Saki, I love that bottle with the ship on it. I see lots of leather covered bottles here (i have a few), but never seen one that cool.


----------



## ferguc

awesome awesome


----------



## hallorenescene

grim, that's pretty nice, i think. what is it and what are you going to do with it?
saki, we have such similar taste. i love all the red glass. my good dishes are red glass. so pretty


----------



## grimreaper1962

hallorenescene said:


> grim, that's pretty nice, i think. what is it and what are you going to do with it?
> saki, we have such similar taste. i love all the red glass. my good dishes are red glass. so pretty


Hallorenescene it is a fiberglass project box. Inside of it I can mount controlers, amplifiers and portable cd players, maybe just a simple power supply distribution center. The uses are endless.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Man oh man! Great finds everyone! I am heading out today to do some early scouting in prep of this summer and prop building. Wish me luck! BOO!*


----------



## BlueFrog

Even though this was probably still overpriced at 50% off on the last day of an estate sale, I _had_ to have it.


----------



## Paint It Black

cool prop, BlueFrog!!!


----------



## ferguc

luv the chemical can. cant get any more realistic than that


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, that is a real win. you got real lucky


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Okay, round 2......

This saturday, I went to check out 2 large flea markets, with mixed results. The first one was outdoors (and it was kind of cold on saturday) so there weren't many tables there. I may go back when the weather gets warmer and see if it's any better. The second one was an indoor flea market, and a total waste of time. So two tries and two strikes. 

But the events of the day would prove that every clound has a silver lining. During my travels, I came across two Salvation Army stores. At the first one, I found 2 large ornate wine bottles and a small, skinny bottle with a triangular base. At the second store I hit the jackpot; 11 bottles, including 2 identical to ones from my last trip. The 2 large wine bottles were $5.00 each, but the other 12 bottles came to just over $19.00 altogether. A bit more than my last haul, but still not a bad price.


----------



## hallorenescene

pumpkin, you have a nice variety of bottles now. i look forward to what you do with them. fixing them up will be very fun


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks for the compliments on my chemical barrel. Everything about it, from those classic graphics to the company name, was so perfect for my haunt I felt I had to have it. I'm looking forward to creating the being that's been mutating inside all these years. If that's wrong I don't want to be Wright. (Go ahead and groan).

*Pumpkinhead625*. I love those bottles and like Hallo, look forward to seeing what you do with them. Quite an impressive collection!


----------



## lisa48317

Bluefrog - can't wait to see your creation in that barrel!

I see Pumpkinhead has fallen into the bottle addiction like I have! You're going to end up with 1000s. Now the fun part is deciding what you're going to put in them!


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

hallorenescene said:


> pumpkin, you have a nice variety of bottles now. i look forward to what you do with them. fixing them up will be very fun


Thanks. I have to say, though, with all the projects I still have in the works, it'll be some time before I can get to them . But, hey...it's not like bottles go bad or anything, right?


----------



## Mandy Letmethink

Found three styrofoam heads at a yard sale yesterday for 50 cents each. Two good sized blowmold pumpkins for 50 cents each and a huge blowmold type pumpkin with a broken mouth in someones trash at that yard sale. Of course I brought the home. A little glue, good as new. Don't know if I mentioned it but the other day at a yard sale i found 3 of those beauty school hair cutting heads I guess you'd call them for 3 bucks, it's 2 guys and a girl. Plan on maybe letting it look like zombies are eating them?? Guess maybe I will post a thread and ask for some ideas on that. That'd be fun.


----------



## Terror Tom

I picked up this kicking scarecrow at a yard sale for $10. I need to tear it apart to see what is wrong with it. Could be a loose wire or something....


----------



## Paint It Black

Terror Tom, I would have brought it home too. It's hard to believe the things my husband has been able to get working again for me.

Mandy, Any photos of your finds? They sound great and very useful.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Bought Tekky Toy's Scary Flying Ghost for 2.99 today. They also had a Gemmy inflatable with pumpkin's and ghosts for 24.99


----------



## ferguc

Terror Tom scarecrows are creepy


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Not a bad score on the scarecrow!!


----------



## hallorenescene

i believe they had those scarecrows at mernards last halloween. not cheap. even if it's a static prop, worth the money terror tom.
mandy, you scored good. i have a few heads, but always on the look out for more.
cloak, i have some kind of flying ghost, the kids love it. you got a great price


----------



## Deadna

Terror Tom said:


> I picked up this kicking scarecrow at a yard sale for $10. I need to tear it apart to see what is wrong with it. Could be a loose wire or something....


Those were at Rural King for $59 if I remember correctly. They had one running and were really nice...good score!


----------



## dawnski

Found these awesome Egyptian statues on sale for $2.50 each at a local re-use it store. Will be perfect for my Mummy's curse room this year.


----------



## pumpkinking30

dawnski said:


> Found these awesome Egyptian statues on sale for $2.50 each at a local re-use it store. Will be perfect for my Mummy's curse room this year.


Cool statues Dawnski. Those will be great in your Mummy room. Are you going to paint/stain them? You could probably do some antiquing with a light stain or brown ink wash to pick out more of the details from further away.


----------



## ferguc

awesome statues dawnski


----------



## moonwitchkitty

If you look hard enough you will find a great buy... Woot


----------



## hallorenescene

dawn, nice statues. those will be perfect in your room.
moonwitch, i love legos, and that one is awesome


----------



## dawnski

pumpkinking30 said:


> Cool statues Dawnski. Those will be great in your Mummy room. Are you going to paint/stain them? You could probably do some antiquing with a light stain or brown ink wash to pick out more of the details from further away.


Good idea. I was going to spray paint gold but I agree the brown ink wash will make those details "pop."


----------



## Saki.Girl

My find of the day it was $2.50 and man is it heavy


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, very cool looking, and being heavy is a plus


----------



## tortured_serenity

I just got the lego haunted house as well but i got mine from ebay. I can't wait to get it and my castle put together.


----------



## matrixmom

Look what I found today in a dumpster at a building site! And! they are cut into long boards already! I had asked this building site mgr in the past if I could get stuff and he had said yes. But he wasnt there today. No one was. Hope I'm not on wanted site for trespassing...Are there any rules for dumpster diving??


----------



## Paint It Black

matrixmom, Nice find on the styrofoam boards. Are you planning to board up your windows with them?

Oh, and I think you should be OK since you asked previously.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

tortured_serenity said:


> I just got the lego haunted house as well but i got mine from ebay. I can't wait to get it and my castle put together.


You are going to be pleasantly surprised.. I was, the castle is too cool.. I haven't gotten the house yet waiting for it to be delivered...


----------



## pumpkinpie

Awesome find matrixmom!!!! Those will work perfect for your boards


----------



## SAMHAYNES

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 150835
> If you look hard enough you will find a great buy... Woot


love the monster fighters sets the rarest one is the zombies. The haunted house is the best one though its awesome took 2 days to build!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

SAMHAYNES said:


> love the monster fighters sets the rarest one is the zombies. The haunted house is the best one though its awesome took 2 days to build!


Dracula's castle took me two days to build too..  I cannot wait until this one comes in then I will have all of them.. I'm a nerd


----------



## pumpkinking30

I found these at a thrift shop while I was visiting my Aunt today. I thought they would make good haunted houses if they were repainted. I got so excited about the project that I sat down and knocked them out as soon as I got home. I think they turned out great. They best part was, they only cost $4.25 for all of them. 
Here they were in their original look:








And here they are, newly spookified:


----------



## Passi

Those look fantastic Pumpkin!!


----------



## hallorenescene

matrix, nice find for sur. paint it, like your idea of use.
pumpkin, you spookified those good


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked up some tiki touches this weekend and this light i want to hang a skull or something as the shade


----------



## Deadna

That's a great lamp to work with Saki. Looks like there is even a spot on top of the pole to add something!


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is a great idea. i never thought of that


----------



## mystic manor

Free whiskey barrels and tapper


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the wiskey barrels


----------



## hallorenescene

now that is a fantastic find. mystic, i hope i have that luck.


----------



## annamarykahn

inspired by this thread http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/125756-cricket-doll-halloween-prop-diy.html

i found this


















came with a tape & it works!

notice the tape player has normal, 3/4 & 1/2 speed playback!!! the tape player hides in a pouch in the bear, in case anyone was wondering

amk


----------



## hallorenescene

anna, very cute. how do you plan on using it?


----------



## Paint It Black

I just love rummage sales!!! That's always where I get the best stuff, for the best prices. This morning was no exception. I got up early to make it to the annual high school rummage sale, and it was so worth it.

First off, I found the clown car for this year's carnival theme, quite a score for $4:









Here's the rest of the Halloween finds: a few light-up pumpkins, a flashlight, sword, little wizard that I may put on top of a potion bottle, a wig, and some purple and orange led lights.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

you totally scored love your finds pib


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, you sure did score. and that little car is totally to cool. it will make a perfect clown car. and hilda would turn that baby into a blow mold prop as well. way to score


----------



## BlueFrog

I consider myself a good prop hunter, but my mother has once again proven she's a truly great one. Check out this marionette who guarded a woodworking studio before being rescued at an estate sale for _free_ because my mom ezpressed interest in him/her/it. The company conducting the sale hadn't even priced it because they didn't think anyone would buy such a thing.

Now officially "she," this marionette will join my Museum of Oddities this year, probably as a representation of Baba Yaga.


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog, that is one crazy-looking marionette. Wow your mom has a keen eye. Will be great in your musuem.


----------



## creeperguardian

Got these 2 free


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, that is a great find. i would have jumped on that too
creeper, those are in great shape. very lucky to get those free


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found a LARGE blow-mold Jack-O-Lateran and a nice Jack-O-Lateran candle holder.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, i love the jackolantern blow mold. and the candle holder is very cute too.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Very halloweeny Stringy Jack! That blow mold IS large. He looks friendly, but at the same time a bit like a trickster. That would be a terrific pumpkin scarecrow head, especially lit by a dim bulb. He'd be giant by the time you added the body and really say halloween is Here to all your ToTers.

Nice finds.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Bought this today at Earth bound.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Very halloweeny Stringy Jack! That blow mold IS large. He looks friendly, but at the same time a bit like a trickster. That would be a terrific pumpkin scarecrow head, especially lit by a dim bulb. He'd be giant by the time you added the body and really say halloween is Here to all your ToTers.
> 
> Nice finds.


Thanks and yes it is large about 31" tall and lit with a full size bulb so it really bright, couldn't pass it up for $5 I paid for it.


----------



## BlueFrog

creeperguardian said:


> Got these 2 free


My jealousy knows no bounds!


----------



## Paint It Black

My neighbor came home from an estate sale in Rancho Santa Fe and told me I should go over there, since they had lots of Halloween things for sale. Yay! I was able to find some great things, including a Don Post clown head on a stake, two pair of clown shoes, a fortune teller costume, mask with red light-up eyes, and a shrunken head.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh nice score PIB!!


----------



## kittyvibe

I REALLY want those clown face clown shoes XD


----------



## hallorenescene

awesome finds pib. those shoes are really cool. i've never seen ones with teeth before. they are super cool


----------



## matrixmom

I got 2 free also creeper! But mine are all rusted/toxic looking. Yours has stickers and everything.cool. I have a feeling we are getting them for free because of disposal. I dont think you can give these to the garbageman when you/we are done. 










creeperguardian said:


> Got these 2 free


----------



## hallorenescene

matrix, you are so lucky


----------



## Paint It Black

MM, I think those barrels could be cool for lots of different themes, so not so bad if you are "stuck" with them.


----------



## Paint It Black

hallorenescene said:


> awesome finds pib. those shoes are really cool. i've never seen ones with teeth before. they are super cool


 I'd never seen any like them either. Truth is, they were so unusual, I just grabbed them up and never even looked at the price tag on them.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok i am so excited over this find . I am going to be painting the fire place but scored both of these for a total of $50.00 they are both made of wood and the coffin is lined so can put ice and drinks in it if want


----------



## mystic manor

What unique finds! That fireplace and coffin is pretty cool


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki, those are awesome. Did someone make them and then decide to sell them?


----------



## moonwitchkitty

soo cool. love it. I most enjoy the toe pitchers


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is one hot fireplace. did it come adorned like that? does the coffin have a lid?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Saki, those are awesome. Did someone make them and then decide to sell them?


they guy made them last year and use them and decided to sell them. i am going to be adding more skulls some candles and a raven to the fire one .


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, that is one hot fireplace. did it come adorned like that? does the coffin have a lid?


ya it came just like that looks like there use to be 2 other skulls on it. i am going to paint it some add some more skulls and candles and a raven to it . there is no lid for coffin he used it to put drinks in


----------



## Saki.Girl

I was giving this by a friend it so made my day needs a little work but will be fantastic when done


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Saki wow that is a awesome. your friend is lucky


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> Saki wow that is a awesome. your friend is lucky


i am the lucky one she did not wanted it saw the skulls and thought of me right away LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, i think you are the lucky one too. nice friend. thay is very cool, even more so because of the skulls


----------



## Paint It Black

Not too exciting, but this weekend I found a medium-sized funkin at an estate sale for $2. I snapped it up because it was the expensive kind from Michaels in the more believable pumpkin color they used to make them in. (They have gone a little too orange these past 2 years in my opinion). (Haha, in my photo, the pumpkin looks really orangey...)


----------



## Saki.Girl

can never have to many pumpkins  love it paint it black


----------



## hallorenescene

so great buy paint it. do you plan on carving it? if so, what's your plan?


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, I am not sure if I'll carve this one. I like to have some uncarved amongst the others.


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, i have only a couple, but i've never carved them either.


----------



## Paint It Black

Found a couple things at an estate sale yesterday. First, a clown hat, clown noses, and a pack of spiders:









And, this cool candleholder (original price was $44 from some fancy candle shop, and I was able to get it for $2. How crazy is that?):


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG paint it black the candle holder omg LOVE IT


----------



## Saki.Girl

I just picked up these Goodies of coarse the stuff will get make overs


----------



## pumpkinking30

Great stuff, Saki.Girl. I can see the possibilities with a little paint and stain you will have some cool items.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks, Saki Girl. It was pretty funny when a lady at the sale saw the candleholder I was holding and asked me, "Where would you put that?" 

And I can't wait to see what you come up with for your finds.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint it, that is a very cute hat. i love that. and the candle holder, well, you can put a crystal ball there, a skull, all kinds of things. $2.00, wow
saki, when you are done with these, they will be amazing


----------



## Paint It Black

Great ideas, hallo. Thanks!


----------



## Paint It Black

Trying to slowly build an Egyptian mummy area. Here's a gold Cleopatra-like headdress my hubby found at a yard sale today:


----------



## im the goddess

That should fit in nicely.


Paint It Black said:


> Trying to slowly build an Egyptian mummy area. Here's a gold Cleopatra-like headdress my hubby found at a yard sale today:
> 
> View attachment 152176


----------



## Paint It Black

It must be Egyptian day. Just got back from another yard sale where I found these costume pieces:\

















Also a nice witch hat and baby vampire costume:


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the head dress paint it black.


----------



## Saki.Girl

just picked these up 
these remind me of corn stocks 


also picked this clock and cup


----------



## Minshe

I want that cup! nice


----------



## pumpkinking30

I picked up a foam mannequin head at a yard sale today for a dime. Not a big find, but it will make a nice display stand for a Halloween mask later on.


----------



## Paint It Black

pumpkinking, I would consider the foam head a good find and a great price! Always useful too.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint it, that headdress is wonderful. kudos to your hubby. and all the egyptian stuff is very nice. i've never seen a tunic like that before, that rocks. man. you really reaped in the finds.
saki, you got some nice finds too.
pumpkin, a foam manniquin head for a dime is great. i snatch up anything like that. hard to find around here, and for a dime, wow.


----------



## im the goddess

One of my fellow Colorado Haunters is downsizing to a townhouse and will have limited storage. He had a yard sale for haunters in the group today. I purchased a Celtic cross, which is about 5 ft, and 4 other tombstones. A 1000 watt fogger, 6 mini led spotlights, and two light bar fixtures with black lights for $93.00. I just miss his cauldron creep to another fellow Colorado haunter by minutes. Here are three pictures of what I picked up.


----------



## creeperguardian

matrixmom said:


> I got 2 free also creeper! But mine are all rusted/toxic looking. Yours has stickers and everything.cool. I have a feeling we are getting them for free because of disposal. I dont think you can give these to the garbageman when you/we are done.
> View attachment 151474


true i live across a cleaners and my dad is good friends with him and he normally gives them away so i asked him and he gave me 2 of them and well their smelly inside so i gotta clean them lol on the bright side if you get them open you can also store props in them  bt compared to everyone else i dont find much at yard sales or like that. I will say that jack daniel staue is amazing i looked online and those are expensive and to get it free is lucky.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

IATG, really, really nice scores, love the stones and all those LEDs, awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm the goddess, nice score. i love it all


----------



## Deadna

Found this at Goodwill today.


----------



## Shadowbat

Deadna said:


> Found this at Goodwill today.


I've seen this before. I think at our Goodwill! lol

Looks like a Quaker Witch. lol


----------



## Paint It Black

Deadna, I really love the old motionettes. That's one I don't have (even though I have 3 witches!)


----------



## Deadna

Paint It Black said:


> Deadna, I really love the old motionettes. That's one I don't have (even though I have 3 witches!)


I can't find a thing on the box to tell me the age or who made it. I have a couple others that look like the same line tho'....one in a rocking chair and one flying.
I don't know about them either but they came from my 82 year old cousin who thinks she bought them in the 80's.


----------



## BlueFrog

Love seeing - and coveting! - everyone's finds. I've been picking up little thingslately, but nothing flashy or noteworthy for this thread. GW's been supplying me with a steady stream of jewelry caskets and other small cases that I hope will make this year's "Museum of Oddities" look more like a display and less like a yard sale. Apparently I've opened my mouth to one too many estate sale companies about looking for weird stuff, because prices have been rising like nobody's business on those. I've snatched up a few wonderful things, like a 3" tall acupuncture model and a several-times-life-size acupuncture model ear, but at prices that, while less than eBay or retail, aren't steals either. 

eBay's been sucking money out of my pocket like no tomorrow, but what's new about that? :/ Seems like I'm mostly buying "real world" items that have prop value but may or may not ever see a display because I'd have to kill, stuff, and mount any ToT that messed with them (on the grounds that if you kill something, you are morally obligated to use all of it  )


----------



## Paint It Black

Deadna, the motionettes I have are mostly made by Telco, and were sold in the 80s and 90s at places like Kmart. They are collectibles now, and I've seen some fantastic motionette displays by HF members in the past. There was one display on a table in front of a large window. They were also standing in a mini graveyard. It was really cool.

Bluefrog, Glad you checked in. I always love viewing your finds, even if you think they are not flashy. They still give us some ideas for displays. Plus, I really want to keep this thread going strong!

I went to several estate sales over the past couple of weeks, and thought the prices were outlandish. Part of the problem could be that it has become so much more fashionable to shop this way. I actually saw several people I know at the sales, which is not the norm. Also, the sales they label "estate sales" these days are just as often a "moving sale," so they don't really want to just clear everything out. Needless to say, I only bought very small, cheap items, like the candleholder, clown hat, and bag of spiders that I showed earlier.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked up the smaller jar on the right it is actual purple


----------



## NOWHINING




----------



## im the goddess

Frankenpig looks like something the had in the kids bedding section of Target. He's adorable.


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, that is a darling witch. there is a thread started on those kind of toys. telco, motionette and gemmy. it's very collectible
nice jar saki. you'll have fun filling that
no whining, you scored a lot of treasures.


----------



## Paint It Black

Love the Frankie piggy bank!


----------



## Saki.Girl

i picked this up today


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok picked these up today at salvation army. i have been looking for a test tube looking spice rack those will be turned into potion bottles. the book is going to get turned into a spell book, and the little pouch was a must have lol


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Saki girl, love the spice rack. I found these cute lights today at a local thrift store, Loony Toons Halloween string lights...


----------



## Paint It Black

StringyJack, I could not have resisted buying those looney toon lights - love them.

Saki, the test tubes will be perfect! nice find.


----------



## Deadna

Boy everyone is doing great on the cool finds...love Sakis spice rack and Jacks Looney Toons lights!
No picture but I found a neat door wedge that when the door is forced open farther than you want it sounds a loud alarm. I figured it could come in handy for scaring the kiddos somehow


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is a very deluxe fortune telling set. and good score on the other stuff
stringy jack, paint it isn't the only one who would have snatched up those lights real quick. very cute
deadna, that will work perfectly


----------



## CrystalRose

Wow some great finds in this thread! I hope to have some things to add soon. Our "city wide" rummage sale season kicks off next weekend. Usually we've had a few before now but the weather here has still been too cold for most rummage sales.


----------



## Saki.Girl

CrystalRose said:


> Wow some great finds in this thread! I hope to have some things to add soon. Our "city wide" rummage sale season kicks off next weekend. Usually we've had a few before now but the weather here has still been too cold for most rummage sales.


wish we had rummage sales around here . sadly we dont


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, maybe you could have the first?


----------



## offmymeds

Saki, I love the tarot set and Stringy, those lights are sooo cute! One of my favorite episodes of Looney tunes when Bugs was doing the monsters nails!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Many of the churches and high schools in our area hold annual rummage sales as fundraisers. They have become "don't miss" events for me - I even note them on the calendar. They don't always have Halloween items, but always something to make up a costume, stuff for mad labs, craft projects, and other homemade props.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok picked these up from salvation army today one looks like corn stocks and i love the pot will paint it black for a witches pot


----------



## ferguc

cool find saki


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice scores everyone, never gets old checking out the finds.


----------



## im the goddess

Nice pot Saki.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

<3 the franken-piggy very cute! 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## BlueFrog

Remember that Baba Yaga marionette I posted a short while ago? Well look what turned up at a consignment store, clearly made by the same manufacturer and perfect for my masquerade. I was even able to trade some ephemera from my great uncle's estate so I wasn't even out of pocket the $10 they had him priced at:


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, nice items
blue frog, i love the marrionette


----------



## offmymeds

well Bluefrog, that thing is very creepy............uummmmm, what's the thing growing out of his tummy? It almost looks like a big chicken leg in his hand but it's not really in his hand and it's driving me crazy, I have to know what it is!! LOL


----------



## LadySherry

offmymeds said:


> well Bluefrog, that thing is very creepy............uummmmm, what's the thing growing out of his tummy? It almost looks like a big chicken leg in his hand but it's not really in his hand and it's driving me crazy, I have to know what it is!! LOL


I think it is a bead and the end of the neck strings, shaped like a pumpkin. But I could be wrong.


----------



## offmymeds

it could be Ladysherry...........it could be a corny dog, hahaha, maybe i'm just hungry


----------



## BlueFrog

Bwa hahahaha! I am amused tha the polished stone on the necklace is making people see pumpkins and corn dogs. Our very own Halloween Rorschach test!


----------



## BlueFrog

Found this decoration at an estate sale for $2. I think it's more cute than valuable but I really liked it, and couldn't leave it in a dank scary basement  . GW provided two more nice picture frames (as if I needed more...) with original price tags of $45 and $35 still affixed, for $5 and $4 respectively. Weirdly they still contained a wedding photo and a family photo, both clearly of the same couple. Definitely contemporary, not vintage. Who donates those?!


----------



## Paint It Black

Ooooh, the cat and pumpkin decoration is so very vintage-looking, BlueFrog. I love that look.

And I am always amazed at the personal family photos for sale at estate sales and why no one in the family wanted to keep them.

Well, wish me luck. I am up early this morning and off to the largest rummage sale around, which is held annually at a local high school. Every club and sports group on campus has its own booth. The kids are really fun to deal with, and there is a wide array of things for sale. I kept waking up every hour this morning, I was so anxious not to miss it. I found lots of fun stuff that I used in my set-up last year. Hope this year's is just as good.


----------



## hallorenescene

good luck paint it. hope you find some real treasures.
blue frog, that cat and pumpkin are sweet. i would have grabbed it too. nice price.


----------



## Paint It Black

Great rummage sale at the high school this morning. I think I overdid it shopping, but the prices were right!

For some reason, I am able to upload the photos to my album, but not on threads?!?!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Saki.Girl said:


> i picked this up today


Nice! I have this set too. I got it as a gift from my parents.... 15 years ago? It's a nice deck.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint it, i use photobucket to post pictures from my album to this site. terra has a tuitorial on how to do it. i'll see if i can find it for you. otherwise, just pm her. she's greast about helping.


----------



## Terra

Here's a thread that explains how to post pictures and you can also practice in it: http://www.halloweenforum.com/off-topic-stuff/73984-posting-pictures-help.html

Holler if you have more questions


----------



## Paint It Black

Ah! Thanks Terra and Hallo! I was getting frustrated cuz my photos always worked in the past?!?

Here are a couple more from the h.s. rummage sale yesterday:


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wow what a score!! PIB


----------



## im the goddess

PIB, what great finds. I love the glass with the wooden base and the silver knob, and the skull tassel.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks guys.

Imthegoddess, I found all three items separately and plan to make something with them - the upside down glass vase, candleholder base, and silver drawer knob attached on top. They just all fit together perfectly. Inside I am planning some sort of ghoul under glass.

The skull tassel is really glam, and I don't yet know how I am going to use it. 

The plastic horse is for a headless horseman display I want to make.


----------



## Backfromthedead

Here is my haul from this past Sat. Got everything for $20. The haunted house and purple ghost sconce are from a company called PartyLite. The skeleton plate and glass witch are from Pottery Barn. Turns out the lady I bought it from is also big into Halloween and was downsizing her stuff haha. I was glad to snatch it all up.


----------



## Saki.Girl

What great finds you guys got this weekend.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks terra, i knew you would come through. 
pib, you scored some very cute stuff. that skeleton tassle is my fave. i make cloth dolls, and i use stuff like that for their head gear. never found one quite like that. i would love to though. i was wondering how the horse fit in. cool idea.
back from, you got some nice stuff too. that plate has a very cute scene on it.


----------



## offmymeds

Great scores PIB!! Glad you said what the horse was for cause I was going to ask! 

I love that plate and haunted house backfromthedead!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok haha i was so excited look what hubby brought home for me oh man the possibilities haha empty shrink wrap tubs


----------



## LadySherry

Saki.Girl said:


> ok haha i was so excited look what hubby brought home for me oh man the possibilities haha empty shrink wrap tubs


Interested in how you use them saki. I have several and lots of ideas but I want to pick your brain.


----------



## Blarghity

shrinkwrap tubes? I thought they were fireworks mortars.


----------



## stick

Funny they do look like fireworks mortars.


----------



## hallorenescene

I think saki will use them to make candles


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> Interested in how you use them saki. I have several and lots of ideas but I want to pick your brain.


not settled on a solid idea just yet but spooky trees are one idea tossing around going to do some more brain storming i will throw my ideas up . I also asked him to get me 4 more so may beable to do several ideas hehe. 

ya i thought they also looked like firework morters too LOL


----------



## offmymeds

Can't wait to see what you come up with, we have tons of those at work too. I made some fence posts one year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

offmymeds said:


> Can't wait to see what you come up with, we have tons of those at work too. I made some fence posts one year.
> 
> View attachment 153107


Those are awsome I thought about doing colums but they would have to be indoor we get so much rain here i need a bigger house haha


----------



## LadySherry

I did make a clown tree with some of mine. Stacked them and ran a 2x4 thru the center for stability.


----------



## offmymeds

thanks Saki! 

Good idea LadySherry!! I may need some trees for my swamp.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Omg I figured out the trees now I need to get off work and hit up the dollor tree super excited


----------



## LadySherry

I was just given a pig skull with about a 1" tusk forming on each side. Then told just bring a bucket and pick up all the bones you want for free. Doesn't get much better in the haunting world then free bones. (wonder if they make a big enough bucket?) hehehe


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> I was just given a pig skull with about a 1" tusk forming on each side. Then told just bring a bucket and pick up all the bones you want for free. Doesn't get much better in the haunting world then free bones. (wonder if they make a big enough bucket?) hehehe


That is cool. I just picked up some of the hula skirts the green ones from dollor tree going to use them to make haunted willow trees


----------



## LadySherry

Saki.Girl said:


> That is cool. I just picked up some of the hula skirts the green ones from dollor tree going to use them to make haunted willow trees


That's a great idea. I looked for my pic of the clown tree of coarse I can not find it, but I stretched out clothes hangers to make a palm type leaf and attached them to the top then covered them with material (it gave a "full" look to the top of the tree).

Looks like I will be stopping on the way home for some hula skirts as well. I do need a spooky tree in my cementery and you have sparked a great idea. I should go ahead a pick up a couple of flamingos while i'm there so I can place him on top of the tree.


----------



## LadySherry

here ya go I found it. The trunk is cardboard tubes


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> View attachment 153110
> here ya go I found it. The trunk is cardboard tubes


that is awsome !! 
i just scored a card board tube at work about as tall as your tree looks whoot. 
I am going to test one of the skirts see if i can spray paint it black to make haunted black willow trees


----------



## Bethany

peeweepinson said:


> Been searching internet for lowest price lab coats I could find for my asylum this year. Almost paid $20.00 for one. SCORE at Goodwill! Paid $1.75 for a brand new one! Hated there was only one but excited too.


peeweepinson
Have a flea market here that I can pick up NEW Lab coats for $5.00 each. Bought one last week to blood splatter along with an apron for $2.00


----------



## Gumpster09

*Scored a old replica cathedral style radio for $20 off eBay. It's going to look really good in the lobby of my haunt, Desoto Asylum. The radio frequency dial glows bright orange, looks really cool in low light.*


----------



## Bethany

paint it black said:


> oh, i love motionettes. I just bought an old display cabinet and when we finish fixing it up, i plan to display my motionettes in it, along with some other goodies.
> 
> This weekend, i found a neck massager to use to make an animated groundbreaker, if i can figure out the tutorials i have seen.
> 
> Also, this little bat, and some hats.
> 
> View attachment 149991
> 
> View attachment 149992
> 
> 
> and some silverplate to serve up some eyeballs, severed fingers, bugs, or....any other ideas?
> 
> View attachment 149993


 brains!!! :d


----------



## im the goddess

Gumpster09 said:


> *Scored a old replica cathedral style radio for $20 off eBay. It's going to look really good in the lobby of my haunt, Desoto Asylum.*
> View attachment 153121


That is fabulous


----------



## Bethany

SO glad I found this thread! I can't believe the stuff you guys find!! Wish I could get so lucky!!
Here are some of my finds



























Thinking this will be my storage box for my Tarot cards - Still hunting for a Ouija Board






one of a few dolls I plan to "make over" 






These are for making some carnivorous plants 
I also got the bottom half of a female mannequin, an arm without a hand, some molded display torsos, a "silverware" chest with drawer good size for $1, 2 metal tabletop hanging lanterns, a "robot looking" frog & some pretty cool bottles among other things.

FYI: For those looking for bottles to use for potions, if you get to know or know a bartender, ask them to save you some of the more unusual liquor bottles. I have a bartender back in Ohio who saved them for me for months!! Gonna hit her up to save me more for my visit this summer.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the tarot book .


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> Love the tarot book .


Thanks Got the book & cards for $5. Guy was gonna throw in a couple Trophy but turned down the trophy, sorry I did now. 
Going to go check out the thrift stores today. I look at EVERYTHING in terms of Halloween when I go hunting.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany Smith-Globig said:


> Thanks Got the book & cards for $5. Guy was gonna throw in a couple Trophy but turned down the trophy, sorry I did now.
> Going to go check out the thrift stores today. I look at EVERYTHING in terms of Halloween when I go hunting.


Nice I have a kit coming any day paid 5 for too can't wait for it to get here .


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Wow!! Everyone is finding some good stuff this year. I found these at a yardsale this past weekend for $5.00 even ( Large Gargoyle, 2 smaller ones and a strand of skulls.


----------



## Paint It Black

Chocolatechip, Those gargoyles are really great. I have a strand of skulls like that; they look good as a witch's necklace I think.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Paint It Black said:


> Chocolatechip, Those gargoyles are really great. I have a strand of skulls like that; they look good as a witch's necklace I think.


Thanks.. I was really excited for these finds.


----------



## CDW

Very good day at Goodwill. I suspect some nice old man with a nice old workshop either died or moved to a smaller apartment, because the place was full of '60s and '70s-era good-quality tools. I know tools aren't Halloween-related _per se_, but since I'm going to make Halloween props using them, I say it counts.

Hand drill to press adapter - Dremel makes one of these, but from what I've heard they're not very stable. This one's solid as a rock; as far as I can tell, the only plastic piece on it is the dust cap on the end of the shaft:








A nice Craftsman adjustable miter box:








A steel Stanley square:








On the non-tool front, a 48" Spirit tube blacklight:








And the power block from a mysterious Microsoft doodad, 12V/10A & 5V/1A dual supply. Perfect for prop power:








All for just over $30. I need more days like that!


----------



## CDW

That's a great gargoyle, Chocolatechip! What is it made out of? It looks like stone, so whatever it's made out of, good choice!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

CDW said:


> That's a great gargoyle, Chocolatechip! What is it made out of? It looks like stone, so whatever it's made out of, good choice!


ohh I dont know, it has some weight to it , im guessing some type of resin.. really made to last.


----------



## Bethany

SCORE!!! The ladies at St. Paul's Thrift store thought me strange.  







found my crystal ball actually 2 items base is brass going to add some hanging beads total $7
same place I found the door. It is a photo album, but I'm going to take our what holds the pics and decorate it for Halloween inside - still thinking on it.
also found the 2 leopard votive candle holders, not Halloween, but I had to have them







Got this at another thrift store for $3. It lights up!! Prob. going to paint the bottom and remove the clear divider in the middle, perhaps put a brain in there. Just loved the shape and that it lit up! Also picked up some small wooden plaques & some popcicle sticks.
Also took pics of my other finds in the storage unit. LOL I need to get busy on stuff. :O

LOVE the Gargoyles
CDW that is a printer power cord. I am intrigued to see how you use that!


----------



## CDW

Bethany - I actually did some searching after I posted initially, and I'm pretty sure it's an XBox supply. Microsoft doesn't make a lot of large hardware, which is what left me confused at first. As to what I have in mind, I've been planning to make a power/haunt controller box with ports on the outside to run cords to 12V props, and a 5V internal supply for a microcontroller/microcomputer, maybe a Raspberry Pi. I had planned to use a modified computer power supply, but this is more compact and already has the voltages I need tapped off. The 12V current capacity's a little lower than a computer power supply I have, though, so we'll see. The compactness means it'd fit nicely inside a larger prop, if I ever get the space/time to make one of those .

That ball looks fantastic with that base - the proportions are perfect. Was it originally a lamp globe?


----------



## Bethany

Duh to me. My mind said HP!! lol Our XBox is in storage and didn't have it long before it went there. 
I would LOVE to make larger props & such. Just not mechanically inclined. Need to get the Husband more involved. 

The ball is from a lamp, don't know if it was from an inside or outside one. It was at the opposite end of the store. Had a shorter silver base that held a tea light, but liked the brass one so much more! 

Now if I could get lucky enough to find a Ouija Board at a thrift store..


----------



## ALKONOST

Bethany Smith-Globig said:


> SCORE!!! The ladies at St. Paul's Thrift store thought me strange.
> View attachment 153168
> 
> found my crystal ball actually 2 items base is brass going to add some hanging beads total $7
> same place I found the door. It is a photo album, but I'm going to take our what holds the pics and decorate it for Halloween inside - still thinking on it.
> also found the 2 leopard votive candle holders, not Halloween, but I had to have them
> View attachment 153169
> 
> Got this at another thrift store for $3. It lights up!! Prob. going to paint the bottom and remove the clear divider in the middle, perhaps put a brain in there. Just loved the shape and that it lit up! Also picked up some small wooden plaques & some popcicle sticks.
> Also took pics of my other finds in the storage unit. LOL I need to get busy on stuff. :O
> 
> LOVE the Gargoyles
> CDW that is a printer power cord. I am intrigued to see how you use that!


Great idea for the glow dome! Dunno if I would've even figured out what to do with it. Now I'll be on watch for one


----------



## Paint It Black

Bethany, that glow dome is really cool for a brain in a mad lab, and your crystal ball is the bomb already. Please post when you are finished with it.


----------



## Bethany

Will do! Don't really want to go out and buy more beaded fringe as I have SO MUCH in storage unit, but have no idea where it is. 
I wasn't sure what the dome was until I took off all the tape and found 3 of 6 dry erase markers inside to write on the dome & divider!
Knew I had to have it. My first Halloween party in FL will be Mad Scientist Themed. Don't know it it will be this year or next....


----------



## Saki.Girl

great score Bethany

I am pretty happy with my finds today 

picked up this candle holder and love this bottle i got . my fortune telling kit came today also 





then i also picked up these other jars and candle holders that of course will become creations  


then i also got the glass chest set the pieces will go great on top of some of my potion jars and more  






ok and for fun for my son lol


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki, I really like the candelabra. Actually, I kinda have a thing for them, and own about 7 different candelabra myself.


----------



## Bethany

Saki nice finds! never thought about chess pieces on top of jars... I have some dinosaur finger puppets I picked up that I'm going to put on top of some of my jars. Don't know if I'll paint them or leave them alone - guess it depends on how they look under black light.







Here they are with other finds in my silverware box. LOVE it, it was only $1! Was thinking of using it for my Vampire slayer kit, haven't decided. Going to paint it, perhaps modge podge technique like the books I did. Going to post those in the latest crafts thread.







my frog & table tea light lanterns & i think you can see my liquor bottle dispenser  going to have my labeled bottles from bloody mary's bar in that.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








These are going to be bodies in the grave yard in the house etc. Have 4 total


----------



## Paint It Black

Lots of projects going on! Can't wait to see all the finished products.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Saki, I really like the candelabra. Actually, I kinda have a thing for them, and own about 7 different candelabra myself.


i am with you i love them i think i have 4 but always on the look out for them .


----------



## LadySherry

you can never have enought candelabras.


----------



## Paint It Black

Found a few interesting items for future projects at the local thrift shop yesterday.

































The plan is to find something to display in the birdcage and the little display case, use the jar in the mad lab, and add black spiders to the white roses and place them in a tall black vase.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh, nice finds PIB!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

PIB that bird cage is cool


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Saki and OMM. Here is the other item I got, a 14-inch-tall ceramic vase for the roses. It was a shiny colbalt blue color, so I primed it, and then painted with black chalkboard paint, which is supposed to make it more spooky looking.


















I am planning to use this as a decoration for the black & white themed graduation party we are giving for my daughter this June. Then, I will creep it up with black spiders and snakes for our Halloween centerpiece.


----------



## Saki.Girl

That is cool never used that kind of paint. Like the look it is like a flat black .


----------



## Bethany

Nice finds PIB! The cage is very unique. LOVE the glass box!
What no Blood Splatter on the Flowers?  

I passed this up yesterday for $20 it was heavy & 2 1/2' x 3 1/2'







May go back for it..just will be hard to explain to hubby. LOL


----------



## ALKONOST

So many way cool finds!!! Great ideas for them all too.... as with PIB, I'm looking forward to seeing pics


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> So many way cool finds!!! Great ideas for them all too.... as with PIB, I'm looking forward to seeing pics


Maybe we should make a thread called 2013 yard sell , thrift store curb give away before and after pics to show what we made from them


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Saki that would be awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> Saki that would be awesome


ok i will create the thread


----------



## Paint It Black

Gumpster09 said:


> *Scored a old replica cathedral style radio for $20 off eBay. It's going to look really good in the lobby of my haunt, Desoto Asylum. The radio frequency dial glows bright orange, looks really cool in low light.*
> View attachment 153121


This reminds me of my grandpa's radio that I now own and proudly display in my entryway at all times. (not always involved in a Halloween display).


----------



## hallorenescene

off my meds, that is a nice looking cemetery
saki, I didn't realize the tubes were so big. I love the idea of a tree. and cool on the jars. have fun decorating them.
lady sherry, I love your tree. that is really awesome. 
gumpster, that radio is perfect for your asylum. I love that radio 
Bethany, you got some cool finds. I have that same buzzard. so cool looking. your tarot cards are a treasure. and that dome will work great for a brain. I like your vampire slayer idea in the silver ware box. I never would have thought of that
nice findschocolate chip, I love that big gargoyle.
cwd, that is great luck on the tools. some of them are over my head.
pib, nice finds. that wicker bird cage is very pretty


----------



## Gumpster09

That's a nice radio, I like it.



Paint It Black said:


> This reminds me of my grandpa's radio that I now own and proudly display in my entryway at all times. (not always involved in a Halloween display).


----------



## moonbaby345

PIB,I sooooo want that cage!I don't drive so I don't get out much and when I do I never see something like that at my thrift store..I've wanted a cool looking cage for a long time now to put my Dollar Tree crows in and I love what your going to be doing with the white roses!


----------



## moonbaby345

I love gargoyles!That big one sticking out his tongue is just so cute!$5 is a great price for all of those gargoyles!I would have paid $5 alone just for the big one.



Chocolatechip1979 said:


> Wow!! Everyone is finding some good stuff this year. I found these at a yardsale this past weekend for $5.00 even ( Large Gargoyle, 2 smaller ones and a strand of skulls.
> View attachment 153152


----------



## Paint It Black

moonbaby345 said:


> PIB,I sooooo want that cage!I don't drive so I don't get out much and when I do I never see something like that at my thrift store..I've wanted a cool looking cage for a long time now to put my Dollar Tree crows in and I love what your going to be doing with the white roses!


Thanks! I was really lucky to have spotted the cage, which was kind of hidden behind some other items. I too had been looking for a long time for a unique-looking cage. The little door opening is really small, so it will be interesting to see what I can fit in there. I think the black crows would look good with the contrasting gold-colored metal.

And for the roses, I can't wait to add the spiders and snakes.


----------



## Deadna

Got this at Goodwill's half off day sales.Shiatsu,ceramic witch,resin witches hat,suede-like heavy throw pillows,fiber optic color changing cat and not pictured...2 halloween t-shirts all for around $10


----------



## hallorenescene

cute stuff deadna


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok so excited i had a vision today of something i want to create for my dark Alice in wonderland party so i swing by salvation army and i picked up all these goodies oh can not wait to post pics of what i am going to create hopefully turns out  

ok here is first stuff funny the white think in in back i thought oh this is cool kinda like a clock in a way 


then i get home and go wow this will work amazing for party did not know it opened


picked up all these 




and these were a must have for sure


----------



## dawnski

Saki.Girl, I'm doing an Alice in Wonderland party for my daughter's 16th birthday this weekend. Not going crazy but I'll have to do a post and share some pics. Might give you a few ideas. Here's an Alice party board http://pinterest.com/zim2/party-alice-in-wonderland/ and also a Scary Tales with more Malice style stuff mixed in http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-scary-tales/

You might check your local JoAnn Fabric store for a sale on tulle. I picked up a bunch of blue/white there pretty cheap but you would probably do blue/black. You can cut into strips--will give you a lot of decorating power for the money.


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> Saki.Girl, I'm doing an Alice in Wonderland party for my daughter's 16th birthday this weekend. Not going crazy but I'll have to do a post and share some pics. Might give you a few ideas. Here's an Alice party board http://pinterest.com/zim2/party-alice-in-wonderland/ and also a Scary Tales with more Malice style stuff mixed in http://pinterest.com/zim2/halloween-scary-tales/
> 
> You might check your local JoAnn Fabric store for a sale on tulle. I picked up a bunch of blue/white there pretty cheap but you would probably do blue/black. You can cut into strips--will give you a lot of decorating power for the money.


cool i will check out your board  thanks  omg so cool thank you i have gotten a ton more idea whoot awsome i should repin some on my board so cool thanks again for sharing


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, you got some cool finds. I love that 3 tiered candy holder. it's so lacey looking it's just georgous. another person who has done alice in wonderland is...thehalloweenlady...she is really worth checking out. she did an amazing haunt
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/the-halloween-lady-albums-through-looking-glass-2011.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, you got some cool finds. I love that 3 tiered candy holder. it's so lacey looking it's just georgous. another person who has done alice in wonderland is...thehalloweenlady...she is really worth checking out. she did an amazing haunt
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/the-halloween-lady-albums-through-looking-glass-2011.html


thanks totally go check it out 

picked up a few rems today


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, you got some perfect items for your haunt. 
here are a couple of items I grabbed at a garage sale a couple of days ago.

I paid $0.50 for the basket, and $2.00 for the monster. his batteries are low, but he works.


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> saki, you got some perfect items for your haunt.
> here are a couple of items I grabbed at a garage sale a couple of days ago.
> 
> I paid $0.50 for the basket, and $2.00 for the monster. his batteries are low, but he works.


Ohh is that the "Universal Monster" Frankenstein??


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, I love your Frankie motionette. I have that one too, but I think you got him for a much better price. The pumpkin basket is so colorful. I like that too.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I tipped him up, and on the bottom stamped in white, it reads....c Telco 1992 official universal studios monsters tm c ucs. so yep....he sure is.
thanks pib. the basket is so big. I had to have it. and we got us a cool frankie


----------



## Bethany

Great hallorenescene!
I don't find much actual Halloween stuff in the thrift stores. Did get one item yesterday that was an actual Halloween item, the rest were things to be transformed for Halloween.


----------



## Bethany

Here's my haul from yesterday! Grand total $10.75







The "margarita mix rack" was .50!! Bottles are getting dumped & cleaned. From there no definate plans. May try to figure it into my Mad Scientist lab.
Frank doesn't light up, but that is ok, hubby can fix it. 

OH & I finally go me a jello brain mold!!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, nice haul. that is cool your hubby can fix Frankie. he's cool looking even not working.


----------



## Paint It Black

Found all these items at another high school rummage sale this weekend.

















Not sure how I am going to use them all yet, but there could be something for the "before and after" thread at some point.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the items pib. Can't wait to see what u make .


----------



## Kelloween

Nice find Paint!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wonderful find PIB I think i have the scary scenes for Halloween too


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany, nice haul. that is cool your hubby can fix Frankie. he's cool looking even not working.


Thanks. That is the "haul" that got me the rolling eyes from hubby. The round light fixture will be another crystal ball, hubby will make it so I can do roll switch or battery operated. He wired my chandeliers so I can plug them in anywhere!

PIB Nice stuff! Picture frames will be nice with just some odd photos from the internet in them. I do that & put them around the house. 

Hoping to work on my Potions book tomorrow after I get back. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up these snow saucers that will be turned into mushrooms


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> picked up these snow saucers that will be turned into mushrooms


Those will be amazing mushrooms saki!!
I picked up a couple metal mushrooms one year 
added my own touch to them and painted them. you can see the green one in this pic


----------



## Guest

Wow I thought I would check in and I see everybody is scoring items in the masses! I have been having a great time finding items as well this season. i have found about 8 pumpkin stacks, 13 misc. lighted pumpkins, a large blow mold ghost, 3 giant latex rats, scary cat, 12 ft hanging goblin, headless life size bride, small dancing skeleton, a couple 3ft skeletons, Telco Frankenstein, a small handful of Beistle Diecuts, A fog machine, a 6ft Lunging Vampire and of course my pride find The life size Dr. Shivers. I have been archiving all my finds on my facebook page but with life slowing down I am feeling the urge to dive back into HF with projects on the horizon and a new internet connection up here in the woods. Im excited about this years possibilities and love everyones creativity.


----------



## Penumbra

If I could say one last thing before I die, it would be, "COME BACK MR. GRIS!!!"


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Those will be amazing mushrooms saki!!
> I picked up a couple metal mushrooms one year
> added my own touch to them and painted them. you can see the green one in this pic
> View attachment 153674



ya excited to trun them into mushrooms haha i also figuerd out how to do the catipiller whoot going to start on it this week


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> ya excited to trun them into mushrooms haha i also figuerd out how to do the catipiller whoot going to start on it this week


Can't wait to see it! KNow it will be Amazing!!


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, nice finds. so are you going to read the vampire book, or just got it for display?
cool idea saki. or you can make flying saucers with them
Bethany, nice touch on the mushroom
sounds like your as lucky as ever gris. glad to hear it. and dr shivers! really! aarrrggggg, that is a gem
I went to a garage sale and scored a kiddy record for $1.00, and some free diecuts


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, I was only thinking of display when I found the Vampire Chronicles book. But you never know. I do like to read.


----------



## Bethany

Paint It Black said:


> Hallo, I was only thinking of display when I found the Vampire Chronicles book. But you never know. I do like to read.


Same with me. I picked up The Penguin Book of Horror Stories edited by J A Cuddon (whoever that is) to "recover". After I redo it, I may have to start reading it.


----------



## hallorenescene

I would read it. I love to read it. I read Dracula a few years back. I had always heard it was a fantastic BOOK. I felt the book was over rated and I was very disappointed. it read more like a diary. right now I am reading a garage sale find...discovery of witches. it's okay. twilight is a human that falls in love with a vampire. discovery of witches is a witch that falls in love with a vampire. it's good, but kind of in a way already done I feel.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

So glad you are back MR Gris!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

but gris, are you back for just a quick visit, or to be around more? glad you are back no matter what. but hope it is to be around more. 
so I went to a couple of garage sales and scored a couple of Christmas trees. one is a prelit green one and looks like it's never been out of the box for $3.00. and the other is made of rope lights with a big lit up star on top for $2.50. i'm thinking maybe I can put a black nylon over the star so it will look halloweeny. I don't want to paint the star, I may want to use it in a Christmas way as well. I really think it's a pretty tree. with each tree I get, my maze just gets longer. I don't need anymore green trees. now just to find some of the off colors like orange, yellow, rust, and copper.


----------



## Paint It Black

Halo, your collection of Christmas trees is so fun! After-Christmas one year, I bought a purple and a pink tree. They were so fun to use in my display last year. I like how you use them for Halloween as well.


----------



## Minshe

I was just thinking about artificial xmas trees the other day--I saw some black ones at Halloween and I was thinking--is there any reason you couldn't spray paint them whatever color? Has anyone tried to spray paint an artificial tree?


----------



## offmymeds

Great scores PIB!! You find great sales! 
Saki, that is great idea for the mushrooms. 

Found these little girls at a garage sale this weekend



























they were kindof creepy. The one in the yellow in particular, her head moves around and her eyes move too.


----------



## BR1MSTON3

offmymeds said:


> Found these little girls at a garage sale this weekend
> 
> they were kindof creepy. The one in the yellow in particular, her head moves around and her eyes move too.


Okay, the one in the yellow does have a creepy smile, but that blue dressed one has a dark soul! Good find.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok the one in yellow ic creepy big time . Dolls freak me out that one dose big time lol


----------



## CDW

I'm honestly kind of surprised that someone, somewhere thought the one in yellow was reasonable to sell to children. I mean, setting aside the disturbing facial expression and shifty eyes, the overall sculpt of the head and arms just screams uncanny valley. I'm glad it's being diverted from the children's market and put to a more..._appropriate _use .


----------



## Bethany

The previous owner of the doll in the yellow will be a future member of this forum! HEHEHE
I notice she was given a hair cut.
That doll is scarey as hell. I would leave her just as she is, perhaps holding another dolls severed head by the hair in one hand!!


----------



## offmymeds

Ohh, good idea Bethany! 

The Lady who was selling them just wanted them to go to a good home, someone who would clean them up and wash their clothes. I couldn't tell her what I had planned for them.........I felt guilty for a while and then I was like............score!! 
I wont have to do anything to the one in blue. LOL

I only paid a dollar for all 4.


----------



## Bethany

They did go to a good home. They will be well loved in the afterlife.


----------



## LadySherry

The dolls will get more attention now they are in your hands then in their previous life.


----------



## goofyjds72092

I have been away awhile but over time I have gotten a lot of stuff will post it all over next few day some relates to Halloween some doesn't but will share it all here something related to Halloween since January here I have hunted and gotten these 3 1 goodwill under 2 bucks one Salvation Army 80 cents and one a yard sale 2 bucks just need one more to complete my set have the stacks of them in white and love them


----------



## goofyjds72092

][/HTML]
View attachment 153764
Here another Halloween one I got same yard sale as one in previous post 8 bucks they cut a hole for brick to fit in but love condition all nice no fading it was in the picture with crack is one I got at curb after massive flooding in area around my school when cleaning it cracked but still like it and fix the crack






153766[/ATTACH] the picture that mold all dirty show what it look when I got it and before it cracked


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks paint it black. cool you got a purple and a pink one. such pretty colors


----------



## Bethany

nice goofyjds is that Casper & his uncles?
I have one of those Big Blow Mold Pumpkins, a Tombstone & a ghost


----------



## goofyjds72092

I am missing on his uncles until I saw one in middle I didn't think they made it since I've never seen in but now I have 3 of those big pumpkins I have one the person chopped bottom off nd then got one which has crack then nice one what do u mean tombstone and a ghost I have several ghost ghosts with cat and one with skull head in hand and drainage ghost and gf green ghost and tombstone I have one that skull on top Tombstone


----------



## Kelloween

offmymeds said:


> Great scores PIB!! You find great sales!
> Saki, that is great idea for the mushrooms.
> 
> Found these little girls at a garage sale this weekend
> 
> View attachment 153747
> View attachment 153748
> View attachment 153749
> View attachment 153750
> 
> 
> they were kindof creepy. The one in the yellow in particular, her head moves around and her eyes move too.


The one with the moving head and eyes is "Giggles" she was made in the early 70's..cleaned up, she sells pretty well on ebay..one of the others looks like a Betsy Wetsy..who also sells...I was a huge doll collector at one time  this is how she looked new..


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween said:


> The one with the moving head and eyes is "Giggles" she was made in the early 70's..cleaned up, she sells pretty well on ebay..one of the others looks like a Betsy Wetsy..who also sells...I was a huge doll collector at one time  this is how she looked new..
> View attachment 153778


just as scarey in the box new!! LOL


----------



## Bethany

http://blowmoldsrus.webs.com/tpi plastics skeleton tombstone 1991.jpg http://blowmoldsrus.webs.com/tpi plastics skeleton tombstone 1991_2.jpg
goofyjds this is what my tombstone looks like that I have
http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/jj269/BOBANDHELEN/HALLOWEEN/EBAY22390.jpg?t=1215562053
this is close to what my ghost looks like, but mine doesn't have the painted face


----------



## goofyjds72092

I don't have those but have enough ghost both are cool


----------



## goofyjds72092

[/So here are molds I got from friend all pumpkins pumpkin man had union broom not sign but going to make one and Christmas ones I got from him snoopy being repaired right now the peppermint has a pole but didn't take pic of it I and house goes inside decor And candles I only took 1 picture but same one but things I didn't take a pic of Easter bunny I got from him and Santa face some of it I got through trades from him or bought it for cheap Also got a reindeer not pictured and tigger which need repairs






[/ATTACH]


----------



## goofyjds72092

Here is some other stuff I got this past weekend at garage sales flags 20 for 2 2 for light 10 for drums used once i sold them
View attachment 153790
View attachment 153791
View attachment 15392


----------



## goofyjds72092

Here are my finds from previous weekend it was from a house if ever had those wife hates husband likes so she sold it I paid 10 for they 120 brand new no adaptor but had one Mickey 2 bucks at rummage sale also got Epcot record 50 cents


----------



## Paint It Black

you've been busy goofy. Is that a Gemmy mummy?


----------



## goofyjds72092

Here all curb find from last month I have 2 different gingerbread men pictures one with garage dark setting I have 3 of them from curb light color on table is from another spot at curb the 1st gingerbread I got at curb with snowman and bear nasty bunny from flood area found theses pair Noel candles too but one doesn't have top both have light cord found Mary and 2 pumpkins like one in pic I'm showing [he from flood area too ATTACH=CONFIG]153805[/ATTACH]


----------



## goofyjds72092

Here 2 I bought off Craigslist for 20 sold both of them


----------



## goofyjds72092

Yes it is I have gemmy witch too with fogger cauldron for both the total I paid was 50 buck 40 witch brand new 10 for mummy


----------



## goofyjds72092

Here what i got from neighbor snowman was g2 thrift store but save it for came from Indiana and spot light from brother house who didn't want it







Visit my facebook group of my display https://www.facebook.com/groups/171157013032176/


----------



## hallorenescene

minshe, my mom painted a pink one green years ago, so I know you can do it. I think it would be hard to cover it all though. she just used a can of spray paint.
off my meds, those are beautiful dolls. very nice quality. the one in a blue dress might be betsy wetsy. can you clean her up? if it is her, she might be worth money. the one in the fourth picture reminds me of rub a dub dolly. the animated doll reminds me of the chatty cathy family. and the one n the lace dress is my favorite. 
goofy, those are some nice pumpkins.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my goofy, you even got some more scores. fabulous stuff for sure.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I'm not a big witch fan but, I do love a nice candle holder which I do think this witches hat is. It's metal BTW. I also found this witch marionette/puppet??


----------



## Bethany

nice finds Jack.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh I love metal witch hat!


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy jack, nice hat, but i'm really into that marionette witch doll. she is awesome.


----------



## hallorenescene

so I went to the treasure chest, and I found this doll. I think she is adorable, but I know she will creep some of you out. in the back is an area where you can put a tape. I paid $5.00 for her. as I was walking to my car, some lady waved at me to come there. she told me she recognized my doll from one her daughter still has from years ago when she was little. she asked me if the tapes were with it. there were no tapes, but I think I need to go back and look in their tapes area, possibility they didn't know they went with the doll and they are there. so I put batteries in her and she works. the compartment door is missing, so you have to hold the batteries in. I think I will write the company and see if I can get a door. my haunt theme is black and white this year, so I will redress her in black and white, and record a creepy tape for her to speak with. I know dolls scare some, so this should be great


----------



## Bethany

She comes really close to the doll previously posted & she talks!! Do her eyes move?!
Will be a great addition!


----------



## offmymeds

I would love to find one with tapes!! Can't wait to see her when you get her all done. Does her mouth move?


----------



## RCIAG

All I can think of when I see that doll is


----------



## moonwitchkitty

my sides hurt from laughing so hard, first thing that came to my mind too..


----------



## Paint It Black

OK, now all the dolls are starting to freak me out. And I even have several of them that I use at Halloween.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok dolls are crazy creepy and if talked omg i would crap my pants


----------



## Bethany

SO JEALOUS SAKI! 
Very nice looking!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> SO JEALOUS SAKI!
> Very nice looking!!


oh man posted it on wrong thread LOL


----------



## RCIAG

I always thought Teddy Ruxpin & the Snuggle Bear were evil too. 

One of my father's girlfriends gave him a big stuffed Snuggle bear while they were dating. I'm assume for him to snuggle with when she wasn't there (barf-o-rama but I liked her & she was good to him so whatevs). When he died I ended up with it but she asked for it & boy was I glad to see that thing leave apartment.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks offmymeds, I love her too. I don't know much about these dolls, so I googled her. if I read right, the tapes she has work so her mouth and eyes move from one side of the tape, and the talking is on the other side of the tape. i'm hoping to go back tomorrow and see if there are any books or tapes there. I figure if the eyes and mouth move, I can plant a tape recorder behind her talking. I remember the teddy ruxpin dolls. a friend gave one to her son. he loved it. they were expensive toys. offmymeds, do you know much about these dolls?


alls the rest of you guys, the dolls are coming for you. lol.


----------



## RubyRose

hallorenescene said:


> so I went to the treasure chest, and I found this doll. I think she is adorable, but I know she will creep some of you out. in the back is an area where you can put a tape. I paid $5.00 for her. as I was walking to my car, some lady waved at me to come there. she told me she recognized my doll from one her daughter still has from years ago when she was little. she asked me if the tapes were with it. there were no tapes, but I think I need to go back and look in their tapes area, possibility they didn't know they went with the doll and they are there. so I put batteries in her and she works. the compartment door is missing, so you have to hold the batteries in. I think I will write the company and see if I can get a door. my haunt theme is black and white this year, so I will redress her in black and white, and record a creepy tape for her to speak with. I know dolls scare some, so this should be great


Hey its cricket...my mom brought me that doll for Christmas one year, and my brother got teddy ruxpin. needless to say I was jealous of my brother's teddy ruxpin (I was a bit of tomboy and hated dolls). the only joy/use I got out of this doll was when my brothers and I would stick heavy metal tapes in and laugh our butts off watching her sing.  . hallorenescene such a great idea turning her into a halloween prop, but doubt my mom would let me do the same. she reclaimed her after years of sitting on the toy shelf.

here is a video on how she works in case anyone is curious 
http://youtu.be/_v7LxnmG5QQ


----------



## Bethany

Terrific!! 
Love that you put in heavy metal tapes and watched her sing! LOL
What fun you're going to have hallorenescene!


----------



## hallorenescene

ruby, thanks big time for that video. I see there is a lady who fixes dolls. I have a few ventriloquist dolls I need fixing. 
Bethany, thanks for the nice comment. it will be fun


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up this bird cage and this chest set think the chest set will work great for my dark Alice theme


----------



## lisa48317

Awesome cage, Saki! I was looking at some at Garden Ridge tonight, but I wasn't feeling them. 

I stopped at the Salvation Army tonight & found a couple things. 

I'm going to have a nice Halloween Village this year - I've found quite a few!








These are salt & pepper shakers!








I'm going to dump the mystery liquid & weeds out of these & they'll go in my apothecary. 








And I'm not sure what I'm going to do with this yet. It came with all the seashells in it. My iPhone is for size-reference.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds lisa48317 i got mine at salvation army too , 
i can say not liking the new lady managing it she is raise price to stupid high prices ugh


----------



## LadySherry

Cleaning out the old shop tonight and I found a rotary desk phone and it gets better......it's black. Score!!!!!!!!.


----------



## BlueFrog

So nice to see people's finds keep rolling in! Despite having 83 estate sales open today alone, plus FOUR community-wide garage sales, I seem unable to find cool Halloween "stuff." Oh, I'f found a few nice display cases for fragile props, some storage containers, that sort of thing, but props/costumes/accessories/lighting/building materials? Bupkis. I did make one interesting contact whom I'll be meeting with tomorrow, but I'm not expecting anything ohgeewhizawesome. Hopefully he'll prove me wrong.

*lisa48317*, that's a neat little glass display case. It's the kind of thing I put small bones, sharps, or other "look but don't touch" items in for my display.


----------



## Bethany

Saki & Lisa nice items!! I am trying to avoid buying more right now. Working on stuff. 
Lisa the glass box would be nice with a heart in it or perhaps a poison apple...


----------



## im the goddess

Scooooore!!!!


Saki.Girl said:


> picked up this bird cage and this chest set think the chest set will work great for my dark Alice theme


----------



## im the goddess

Great finds Saki, Lisa, and Lady Sherry. Don't forget to post the after photos on the other thread. I'm sure you will create something great.

Oh, and the thrift store prices here are really high compared to what I see people getting on the forum, and ARC is the worst. I did find the best bottles there though.


----------



## Saki.Girl

got these items today 

platter and a 3 black plates couple tea cups



also got this blue bottle and this butter fly for party and most is this cool ball it is solid now to find a stand for it


----------



## Bethany

OH very nice Saki!! The blue bottle reminds me of I Dream of Genie. LOVE LOVE LOVE the ball. Would look cool on top of a candle stick, or one of those metal candle holders (that usually have a glass bowl hanging in them). I really cannot wait to see your pics when Halloween comes and you put this all together!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> OH very nice Saki!! The blue bottle reminds me of I Dream of Genie. LOVE LOVE LOVE the ball. Would look cool on top of a candle stick, or one of those metal candle holders (that usually have a glass bowl hanging in them). I really cannot wait to see your pics when Halloween comes and you put this all together!


ya this baby is heavy like my crystal ball i have i want to see if i can fine some sort of base that very sturdy .


----------



## im the goddess

Saki, those plates actually look like deep red, and I love the footed cake plate. Great finds for any occasion as I have a thing for glasses and dishes. So little storage, so many wants.



Saki.Girl said:


> got these items today
> 
> platter and a 3 black plates couple tea cups
> 
> 
> 
> also got this blue bottle and this butter fly for party and most is this cool ball it is solid now to find a stand for it


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> Saki, those plates actually look like deep red, and I love the footed cake plate. Great finds for any occasion as I have a thing for glasses and dishes. So little storage, so many wants.


ya they are actual black there is red glass on my table that gave off a reflection  
i had to go back up to salvation army its half off day haha and i picked up 
this marbale chest board and this mushroom 

and this wire shelf thing


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is a nice bird cage, and chest set.
lisa, cute stuff. for the sea shell chest I could see that belonging to a mermaid. maybe in a pirate theme
lady sherry, that is to funny. I think it should become a tradition for Halloween fans. nice find on the phone


----------



## Bethany

ladysherry, I am hoping to find an old stand phone with the mouth piece & hear piece seperate, even if it is a replica. Wish i wouldn't have gotten rid of all the black roatary phones of the past.


----------



## Bethany

This is a hollow glass ball with metal stand. Put DT flower to show size.







Found these is the Nail Polish section at DT the bottles are actually glass!! Doing tiny apothecary jars. Have the PERFECT skull beads for the tops!
Thinking about picking up some more!!


----------



## ckenyon1964

I used to design sets for a local community theater here on Long Island. When the theater went out of business, they offered this to me for free since they knew I decorated the front yard every Halloween. It was a major score to begin with but then I discovered it had been an old Hollywood prop. Made of wood and REALLY heavy!


----------



## Paint It Black

ckenyon, that is a great prop to own - and with it's history, even more fun!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, that is a nice hollow glass ball. and those little glass bottles will make darling apothecary bottles
ckenyon, that is a very nice toe pincher. really cool it was an old Hollywood prop.


----------



## lisa48317

Bethany, those tiny bottle are awesome! DT nail section? Hmm. I know where I'm visiting tonight! I have a book / box from Michael's that I wanted to tack loops in for little vials and those are perfect! And my daughter will love the glitter!


----------



## Bethany

lisa48317 said:


> Bethany, those tiny bottle are awesome! DT nail section? Hmm. I know where I'm visiting tonight! I have a book / box from Michael's that I wanted to tack loops in for little vials and those are perfect! And my daughter will love the glitter!


I'm leaving the glitter in. Here is a pic of what i've done with my Skull Beads. 







dime is for size reference


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those are absolutely adorable!!!! These would b great for our Harry Potter theme...and maybe even our Voodoo one. Thanks so much for sharing. And to think how many times I've been in DT and never gave them a second glance...


----------



## Saki.Girl

those look great i have 3 packages of them that i was going to turn into something this one is a great idea


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked these up today 








the jewels on this i can use on some projects 


been looking for a glass dome found one today and i am thinking for this year i will turn the girl in it into some dark Alice in wonderland since that is the theam this year


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> those look great i have 3 packages of them that i was going to turn into something this one is a great idea


Thanks if you were talking about the tiny jars. I only hope that the "Bead guy" returns to the flea market in the fall. I only saw him 1 week then he was gone. 

Excellent finds Saki!! I see EYEBALLS in the circles on the clock where the gems were/are! Cheshire cat eyes? Can't wait to see what you do with everything. Love seeing how you transform the things you find!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Thanks if you were talking about the tiny jars. I only hope that the "Bead guy" returns to the flea market in the fall. I only saw him 1 week then he was gone.
> 
> Excellent finds Saki!! I see EYEBALLS in the circles on the clock where the gems were/are! Cheshire cat eyes? Can't wait to see what you do with everything. Love seeing how you transform the things you find!


yep the skull jars


----------



## hallorenescene

those skull jars turned out cute. I have some small skull beads I got from oriental trading post. they would work
saki, you got some more nice finds. 
I got a cool large size doll for $5.00. i'd post a picture, but you guys creep out to easily. lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> those skull jars turned out cute. I have some small skull beads I got from oriental trading post. they would work
> saki, you got some more nice finds.
> I got a cool large size doll for $5.00. i'd post a picture, but you guys creep out to easily. lol.


Post a pic of doll I want to see


----------



## scareme

One can never have too many dolls. Well, my husband says I can, but I don't think so. I was able to get the porcelain ones were only $1.50.


----------



## LadySherry

Scare me, Looks like the elmos vs the dolls war. LOL. Yes you can NEVER have enough dolls.


----------



## lisa48317

Awesomely creepy, scareme! That one with the dark hair in the back with the white dress has some seriously intense blue eyes! Those don't need any "updates"!

Is that a Cabbage Patch doll I see wearing purple over to the right?


----------



## Guest

Today was a blast!!!! I went to a yard sale that said tons of Halloween decorations and boy they were not kidding. I did what I like to do...I bought it all  I hope everyone else had a rocking day at sales!!


----------



## Penumbra

Holy bajebus Mr. Gris!!!


----------



## ferguc

I knew u would be back


----------



## moonwitchkitty

So jealous Gris, Great find~!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow Mr. Gris, they were not kidding!! You hit the props jackpot today. I went around to the yard sales today, and it seemed like it was kick-off day for yard sales, there were soooo many. I need to take photos, but I got a large pirate's treasure chest, a clown outfit, witch costume, western costume, potion bottle, small skeleton, and some other odds and ends.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow! Nice haul Mr.Gris


----------



## 22606

Nice selection of dolls there, scareme. 

Gris, excellent haul. Want more still? Feel free to stop by sometime...


----------



## Guest

Thanks all it was a good time. Everything was in black garbage bags so it was like Christmas for me! I got to open each bag as we went and just drool and jump with suprise.


----------



## hallorenescene

scareme, I love dolls. I have lots of dolls too. tell your hubby to hush. lol. or we'll sig our dolls on him. 
gris, glad to see you back. and holy pumpkins, you scored. the girl to the left, back, with the red wreath on her head, is a show stopper. and I like the tomb riser. of course, I wouldn't snub my nose at any of it.
paint it, sounds like you got some nice items too.


----------



## BlueFrog

Fantastic haul, Gris!

I had to do a ton of hunting yards and estates this weekend to find good stuff, but the traveling finally paid off. Lured by the promise of $5 human hair wigs that were sold before I arrived, I found a great Bates eyeleter for just $10 today. So excited because this was the last thing I needed to enable me to crank out some super creepy throat slash chokers I've been planning for months. Comps on eBay look to be $50-60 each.

also found a heavy duty, high quality hot glue gun - can't think of the brand but it is a "name" - for $5. And while I'm sad about missing out on the HH wigs, I did find some very high quality synthetics for just 2.50 each so I can't complain too loudly. The last thing I needed was more synthic wigs but these are good enough I believe they'll all survive the upcoming wig purge.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, cool on the finds. I guess I don't know what a bates eyeleter is, but am happy for you.


----------



## Bethany

Wish I could find great yard, garage, estate sales around here. I want to go where Mr. Gris goes!!! He always gets the good stuff.


----------



## Guest

BlueFrog said:


> Fantastic haul, Gris!
> 
> I had to do a ton of hunting yards and estates this weekend to find good stuff, but the traveling finally paid off. Lured by the promise of $5 human hair wigs that were sold before I arrived, I found a great Bates eyeleter for just $10 today. So excited because this was the last thing I needed to enable me to crank out some super creepy throat slash chokers I've been planning for months. Comps on eBay look to be $50-60 each.
> 
> also found a heavy duty, high quality hot glue gun - can't think of the brand but it is a "name" - for $5. And while I'm sad about missing out on the HH wigs, I did find some very high quality synthetics for just 2.50 each so I can't complain too loudly. The last thing I needed was more synthic wigs but these are good enough I believe they'll all survive the upcoming wig purge.


Nice work BF you have been a busy little bee over your parts!


----------



## Guest

ferguc said:


> I knew u would be back


Well it took awhile I bought a new haunted house butted up into the country hills and the likes of me getting it all moved in and slowing down was not happening. But I got all caught up and half settled in so I finally had time. Just made sacrifices elsewhere and it was worth it


----------



## ptbounce

Guy was set up on the side of the road in the Florida Panhandle. I picked this up


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, cool you bought a new haunt. can't wait to see how you decorate it this Halloween. 
Bethany, you will need to go where gris goes, but one step ahead.
btbounce, wicked cool.


----------



## ferguc

awesome. post pics of this new haunt!


----------



## Paint It Black

Mr. Gris said:


> Well it took awhile I bought a new haunted house butted up into the country hills and the likes of me getting it all moved in and slowing down was not happening. But I got all caught up and half settled in so I finally had time. Just made sacrifices elsewhere and it was worth it


Happy haunted housewarming, Gris!


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, here is a picture of the doll I got. she comfortably wears size 1 [18 1/2 to 22 lb] clothes.
and for $0.50 I got this head band thing. I think it's really cute. i'm thinking now maybe it's a dog head band. not sure


----------



## Paint It Black

That's a pretty good-sized doll, Hallo, What are your plans for her? I have a doll that I want to make into a zombified Little Red Riding Hood to go with my werewolf.


----------



## Guest

We lived on a smaller lot in town and now purchased a house on a 1/2 acre on the outskirts country area. I really doubt Trick or Treaters will hit our numbers we had last year as nobody comes up our road. We are at the top of the hill like a manor almost looking down on the whole valley so our new theme is "Haunted Manor" Last year we had 700 plus TOTs who knows this year but doesnt matter we will still haunt the new house! We have a second story with large windows for the prop ideas I have and also a large garage we will now convert into a mad lab this year. My yard sale finds are now darker and spooky as I will be moving more into a dark haunt with two areas that are fun for kids photo shoot (One being the pumpkin patch we build) The whole property has large flowerbeds and perfect for hiding pop out scare decor in the arborvitus and trees. My new haunt design will have all the props surrounding or hiding throughout the property and no props or decor on the yard itself. I also did away with all inflatables and styrofoam tombstones. I will only have a small blow mold graveyard at the peak of the hill like a lighted Beacon for kids to see in the valley below. It will be a big change so I am super excited. 

Here is a picture of the new house forgive the garden bed paper and pots of flowers I am landscaping this weekend. 

[ ATTACH=CONFIG]154499[/ATTACH]


----------



## Paint It Black

Looks nice. I really like your new haunt plans and can't wait to see photos.


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, I want to see that doll when you get done. that sounds cool. did you make your werewolf?
i'm doing a black and white theme this year. I have a doll that was my daughters when she was little, I hope to dress her, this doll, and cricket up as ghosts in my ghost room. we're going to have cricket playing a tape of little kids voices. 
gris, I love your new house. those double doors will really play into a nice scare factor. you have a whole nice layout


----------



## NOWHINING

I agree with you. It makes me rethink about it as well.



pumpkinpie said:


> Those are absolutely adorable!!!! These would b great for our Harry Potter theme...and maybe even our Voodoo one. Thanks so much for sharing. And to think how many times I've been in DT and never gave them a second glance...


----------



## offmymeds

oh i like your doll Hallo! 

I found these this weekend. I found all kinds of stuff on the orange one but I can't find anything on the the ghost with the pumpkin. It's an Empire. I looked all over multiple websites and never found anything that loks like them.


----------



## Paint It Black

I don't know about them, but they sure are cool, offmymeds!


----------



## LadySherry

offmymeds said:


> oh i like your doll Hallo!
> 
> I found these this weekend. I found all kinds of stuff on the orange one but I can't find anything on the the ghost with the pumpkin. It's an Empire. I looked all over multiple websites and never found anything that loks like them.
> 
> View attachment 154524
> View attachment 154525
> View attachment 154526



I bet Mr. Gris will know. He has like a zillion blow molds. PM him and see if he has any info.


----------



## Guest

offmymeds said:


> oh i like your doll Hallo!
> 
> I found these this weekend. I found all kinds of stuff on the orange one but I can't find anything on the the ghost with the pumpkin. It's an Empire. I looked all over multiple websites and never found anything that loks like them.
> 
> View attachment 154524
> View attachment 154525
> View attachment 154526



These are great table top blow molds. The cat pumpkin is made by Bayshore in the 60s but you probably already know that because your are fortunate enough to see the original lable still attached to the front of it. Over the years those labels peel off. The ghost is made around the same era by Empire somwhere in the 60s and I think produced into the 70s but not to certain on that. They all take the standard c7 or 7 watt light bulb. You are also lucky the ghost still holds the pumpkin as they tend to pop off over time. Nice find!


----------



## MissHalloween

oh i was just going to suggest that the original poster speak to mr. gris. lol. i guess gris beat me to it!


----------



## Guest

HAHAHA yes MissHalloween I am back from my absence


----------



## offmymeds

Thanks for the info Mr Gris!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Mr. Gris the blow-mold guru is back!!! Cool old skool blow-molds offmymeds....


----------



## Eerie Effects

While I don't have a picture of them, I found about 10 wood pallets which I plan to use to build my 1st home haunt next year.

I also plan on using them to expand my raised garden bed, and build a lean-to shed but that is a horse of a different color.


----------



## Bethany

Eerie Effects said:


> While I don't have a picture of them, I found about 10 wood pallets which I plan to use to build my 1st home haunt next year.
> 
> I also plan on using them to expand my raised garden bed, and build a lean-to shed but that is a horse of a different color.


Hope you also have plans to use them to build a coffin.


----------



## Bethany

Found these in the neighbors yard. They are from a Magnolia tree, but I am going to put them in a jar labeled Cat's Paws


----------



## Saki.Girl

those are cool looking bethany


----------



## LadySherry

Good idea. Now to find a magnolia tree. hmmm. Save some you could use them for the "other" reaper exchange.


----------



## Kelloween

we have a huge one in our yard..every time I mow the smell over powers me and makes my head hurt..lol!


----------



## Bethany

LadySherry said:


> Good idea. Now to find a magnolia tree. hmmm. Save some you could use them for the "other" reaper exchange.


Already had that in mind LadySherry. Just have to make sure I get in on it!! 
I've also collected the dried middle of the flowers, i guess that is what they are, and am going to jar & label them Alien Pods.
Oh the new things I'm finding in Florida!!


----------



## Bethany

Kelloween said:


> we have a huge one in our yard..every time I mow the smell over powers me and makes my head hurt..lol!


I haven't noticed a smell. Now the Gardinias!!! LOVE the smell of those!


----------



## strangebrew

Found this big blow mold pumpkin today at a thrift shop.


----------



## Bethany

Lucky you!! Looks great!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

offmymeds, thanks for the compliment on my doll. I love your blow molds. I have both. my poor little ghost is cracked real bad. I still like him though.
strange brew, very nice pumpkin. can one ever have enough pumpkins
Bethany, a magnolia tree is my favorite tree. those will make excellent jar fillers


----------



## ScarilySweeteepie

I was lucky enough to find a great mix of items on craigslist....a home haunter whose kids said they were to old for her to decorate anymore sold me her collection. I ended up with 5 large totes full of various items. After sorting through them I ended up with one tote full to the brim of various strands of lights, another with a couple of skeletons and about a dozen of the light up carved pumpkins which all are different than what I have. Also a tote full of costumes including a adult sized dalmation dog furry costume that didn't fit in the tote. Then there is the dropping spiders, a huge strobe light, candelabra with a skull, a fogger and juice, various small items, masks, rats, crows and ravens, black lights, a carvable craft pumpkin that's uncarved, and a bunch of other things as well. It was like Christmas and my birthday with all of this newly acquired décor and I felt like a kid in a candy shop while enjoying them both! Best part was the price...she only wanted $45 for it all! However I gave her $60 knowing it was worth that and then some.


----------



## hallorenescene

scarily, sweet deal. you got some nice items there.


----------



## vwgirl

CL has been good to me once agian. I found a fellow area haunter who had retired. We got this coffin and pneamatics, plus hand made stones and a pneamatic jumping devil. I do not have pics of the other items yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Sweet love the coffin


----------



## Paint It Black

Those were some awesome deals from the former haunters. The one with all the bins sounds a lot like my collection (not the Dalmatian costume ) But, I don't think I could stop and sell everything even if my _grandkids_ or _great-grandkids _said they were too old, lol.


----------



## Bethany

Great finds!! I would love to get my hands on a coffin. Keep waiting for hubby to build the ones I want. 
The only Kid I decorate for is me  so until I can no longer put the stuff out and put it away after, I will never sell!!


----------



## ScarilySweeteepie

I don't think I could sell my stuff either. I enjoy seeing the trick or treater's faces when they see everything. Cool coffin, just starting to look at mechanical type props. I'll get there eventually with them.


----------



## Bethany

They'll have to pry our decorations out of our cold dead hands!!!


----------



## LadySherry

Just prop me up with my decorations when I die. Or better yet just bury everything with me and we will have one heck of a halloween on the other side.


----------



## ScarilySweeteepie

I agree with you both Bethany and Lady Sherry!


----------



## osenator

Jealous of Mr.Gris! (L) GREAT HAUL!


----------



## Guest

scarecrow !!!


----------



## Guest

Haha the first thing I told my friend when describing my haul was "osenator is going to love it!"


----------



## hallorenescene

vwgirl, that is an awesome coffin. sweet deal indeed
okay, we need to be buried in a big mausoleum decked out in our Halloween faves.


----------



## Paint It Black

This may not look like a Halloween item, but it can be used for one. It is vintage, called "Vasoline glass" Depressionware. It contains a trace amount of uranium, so it glows brightly under a blacklight. I think it could be used as a stand for a beaker in a mad lab, or a stand for a crystal ball. Also, we had no ashtrays for when some relatives recently visited, so now I will keep this out on the patio for the next visit.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i love it. who knew uranium could be so much fun!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lb love the ash tray very cool .


----------



## ptbounce

Came home from work today only to find out that the house two doors down is replacing their entire privacy fence. Lots of aged wood slats.

I'm going to build something similar to what's in the picture using old fence slats and put my Spirit Bone Collector inside


----------



## Bethany

pt, that will be terrific!
I need to meet fellow halloween party people in my area here in Lake County, FL area in case we are not in a house by Oct. I'll have a party to go to.


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, that is a pretty ashtray. I wonder if you could find a see through dome that would set down in it? you could have a flower in the dome, or a weird insect in the dome. all kinds of ideas
ptbounce, I love that. I can use that in my haunt this year. thanks


----------



## Saki.Girl

was a great day for finds today 

got this going to use for my giant alice in wonderland flowers i am going to make 


picked up these giant candle holders and so excited for this giant plate like holder a sign for party will go on it  and the striped lamp shade i am going to trun into a hat 



got these two lanterns just love them , the pot cause it looks like a cabbage and figure i can use for my theam this year and the glass vase actual using to make one of the stems of my cement mushrooms concrete is dryingin it now LOL 



the two little jars were a must have 


and also picked up the book holder and these ball things i am sure i can find something to make out of


----------



## LadySherry

Saki u could use the balls as corquet balls with flamingo sticks


----------



## Saki.Girl

LadySherry said:


> Saki u could use the balls as corquet balls with flamingo sticks


great idea !!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, you got some nice finds. lady sherry, that is a cute idea. and dollar tree has flamingos for a $1.00. you could turn those into mallets


----------



## LadySherry

Found a craddle on the curb today. Can't use it this year but for free couldn't pass it by.


----------



## Bethany

I'm on the look out for a power wheels or kids riding toys set to the curb. Preferably Jeep, tractor, truck or motorcycle. My Reaper needs a replacement set of wheel for sitting on/in the graveyard.


----------



## Saki.Girl

my mom gave me this silver set today


----------



## hallorenescene

that's beautiful saki. are you going to use it for your alice haunt this year?


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> that's beautiful saki. are you going to use it for your alice haunt this year?


sure am thought it would fit in great


----------



## Bethany

My Dad bought me a 4 pc set like that at an estate sale. A friend stretched faux spiderwebs across everything. It sat out all year round like that. Never cleaned it, love the tarnished look.


----------



## hallorenescene

I think it was at antique road show where they had a beautiful set of silver, but because they cleaned it so much, they had rubbed the silver away making it less valuable. so it's not all bad tarnished


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> My Dad bought me a 4 pc set like that at an estate sale. A friend stretched faux spiderwebs across everything. It sat out all year round like that. Never cleaned it, love the tarnished look.


ya since i am doing dark alice not going to shine it up love the tarnish look


----------



## boo who?

Today at Goodwill, I got a light-up cadaver groundbreaker for $3.99 and one of those disco ball moving lights for $4.99.

I might not be able to decorate too much this year...

but...

can't...

resist...

Halloween bargains.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Some JR Miniatures I bought






and Itar's Workshop 
feel a little bit bad for going in on Honeys territory (miniatures) but come on its spookie goodness


----------



## Bethany

OH I could put a few of those to use.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice find moon.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Moonwhitch what are the coffins made of ?


----------



## Bethany

FINALLY!! Picked up these 5 Brass candle holders for $50 - 3 spiral, 1 heart & a double ring
& will have pics to follow of the 2 brass kneeling benches that were thrown in!! They are sitting at the back end of our F350!
















I do not intend on painting them but will adorn them with halloween decorations to pull them into the spirit! Any input welcome!! Decorations will not be permemant.
The same place I got these they have a chair going up on auction that resembles an electric chair! SO Want that.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

they are a resin cast, 28mm scale


----------



## Bethany

Got 2 of these with the candlelabras! I'll figure something to do with them. These I will probably paint & cover with a different material.


----------



## MissHalloween

great haul bethany! i picked up a lot of brass candlestick holders a few years back, but painted them all black. probably an antiquer's faux pas but hey, i'm only in it for the halloween!


----------



## MissHalloween

Bethany said:


> View attachment 155106
> 
> Got 2 of these with the candlelabras! I'll figure something to do with them. These I will probably paint & cover with a different material.


Bethany I can see your little bench as a kneeling bench for a prop. it reminds me of the kneeling grieving woman that another poster (can't remember who at this time) made with masonry mud. very nice!


----------



## NOWHINING

Found this tray at this Goodwill and the dang Jabber the Hut at another Goodwill.









The two small glasses were also found at Goodwill and the large one came from Big Lot's.


----------



## Bethany

Love your Jubba under glass Nowhining!
misshalloween, I was thinking of doing spider webs in the double rings. Perhaps a skeleton, small stretched across the heart. Black ribbons? For the spiral ones I'm not sure. Was thinking of having a skeleton kneeling on the stands, but then with 2 I could use them for a base for a coffin!!! LOL If I ever get my toe pincher built.


----------



## Saki.Girl

that is a awesome Jubba Nowhining love it 

picked up this giant checkers today at salvation army


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, those are beautiful. I wouldn't paint them either. don't paint the benches, just recover them. they are all so pretty. good luck on the electric chair. I hope you get it. now if you do, you owe us a picture, because we helped by pulling for you
nowhining, nice finds
saki, you are really pulling in the scores for your alice theme


----------



## Bethany

If I get it, I'll def. share pics. It isn't really an electric chair, but that is what it reminds me of. I just hope I have all my stuff done so I can go to the auction & bid on it. There is also an old trunk & wood crate. I can see adding some skulls & such to the chair to Halloween it up. Just don't know where I'll put it if I get it, the brass stuff kind of filled my storage unit.  Guess I better do some rearranging. Need to bomb it first for the spiders.


----------



## offmymeds

Wow. great finds!!! Can't wait for the BEFOREs and AFTERs!


----------



## Bethany

stopped in a thrift store today and picked up a couple nice glass containers & some floating star candles. $4


----------



## Paint It Black

My best find today is a thrift-store painting for the clown dressing room (downstairs bath) this year.


----------



## Kymmm

Bethany!! I love those candelabras! Great score!!


----------



## Jules17

Picked up this gargoyle wall decor item at Goodwill today for $2.00. About 7" in height with one wing slightly broken off but I like him that way.


----------



## Bethany

I like him too!!


----------



## Jules17

Thanks! Gives him a more aged look.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, you've been having some good luck.
pib, I do love clowns. that will be a nice pic for your dressing room.
jules, nice price, nice find. gargoyles are always winners


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the gargoyle, 
Bethany the candle sticks and pray things are cool.


----------



## Bethany

Hope I can make it to the auction tonight for my Throne chair! Prob. too little for an electric chair....


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Hope I can make it to the auction tonight for my Throne chair! Prob. too little for an electric chair....


you could make some of those weeping women you see and have them on it


----------



## offmymeds

Nice find Jules17! and what a great price.


----------



## Guest

I love Estate Sales you never know what you are going to find  Skeleton at a yard sale and Buggy at an estate sale makes a Skelebuggy!!!


----------



## LadySherry

Mr. Gris......Rosemary's baby? I love that buggy


----------



## Guest

I was thinking it looked like something Wednesday Addams would be pushing LadySherry  The Buggy is from the 50s and still in tact. This was made by the Welsh Company.


----------



## LadySherry

Mr. Gris said:


> I was thinking it looked like something Wednesday Addams would be pushing LadySherry  The Buggy is from the 50s and still in tact. This was made by the Welsh Company.


Perfect!!! go with that idea. LOL


----------



## Paint It Black

That is a cool baby stroller, Gris. I have seen a few at various places, but always too expensive. I really like the look of yours.


----------



## MissHalloween

*Vaseline Glass*



Paint It Black said:


> This may not look like a Halloween item, but it can be used for one. It is vintage, called "Vasoline glass" Depressionware. It contains a trace amount of uranium, so it glows brightly under a blacklight. I think it could be used as a stand for a beaker in a mad lab, or a stand for a crystal ball. Also, we had no ashtrays for when some relatives recently visited, so now I will keep this out on the patio for the next visit.


PIB after I saw your post I went to ebay to get me some of this stuff! I've already received a few of the pieces (they are dirt cheap-well, most of them are) and they are just beautiful!

I bought cups, saucers, bowls, and candlestick holders. I am trying to figure out how to incorporate them into my Halloween theme. I'm thinking maybe a blacklight lit lamp on my dining room table with a few pieces under it.

Do you have any suggestions (anyone) about what they can be used for? The glow under blacklight is just astoundingly bright. They glow bright green, however, a few of the pieces actually glow blue!

Thanks!

MissHalloween


----------



## Paint It Black

Miss Halloween, you could also set up a special "bar" area using them - even a candy bar, or a snack bar table under a black light.


----------



## MissHalloween

thanks PIB. i'm afraid to serve real food on them though because of the uranium! LOL


----------



## Bethany

Mr. Gris said:


> I love Estate Sales you never know what you are going to find  Skeleton at a yard sale and Buggy at an estate sale makes a Skelebuggy!!!
> 
> View attachment 155216


I am SO jealous Mr. Gris.
Miss Halloween, I have the perfect cabinet for that Vaseline ware you have.  My husband also built me some steps for displaying my liquor bottles for the "bar" that are lit with black light.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, I and my younger sister both got for xmas back in the 50's a doll buggy exactly like that. so that's what happened to the dolls we got, they died, and you're pushing one around. lol. 
miss Halloween, sounds like you got some nice pieces. I bet those will look great under black light. 
here are a few cut outs I got free at a garage sale. they look pretty modern. 
and here is a blow mold I got for $0.25 at another garage sale. it didn't have a light so that is why it's probably so cheap. alright by me


----------



## Bethany

nice finds hollarenescene. I like the cutouts. 
Cord for blow mold is easy enough to make or find.


----------



## Paint It Black

Halo, those cutouts are really fun! And the 25-cent blowmold was a rare find. I really like those tabletop blowmolds. 

MissHalloween, I was kinda thinking the same thing about serveware with uranium, but would have to do some research to see if "trace amounts" are harmful or not. I guess they did use them in the past, but that doesn't always mean it would be safe.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Hit a few sales with my family and puppy this morning.. and that means more eyes to shop with. Got everything for $6.50


----------



## Paint It Black

Good eye(s), Chocolatechip, lol. Great price for all those pieces. 

I also went garage sailing this morning...


































Tons of project materials here. Now I need to get busy.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the ouji board that give me a idea to have one in dark Alice theme that would put a twist on it haha 
the candle holders the bottles in top pic are way goo to dang you hit it big .


----------



## im the goddess

Can't wait to see what you make Paint it Black.


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> Love the ouji board that give me a idea to have one in dark Alice theme that would put a twist on it haha
> the candle holders the bottles in top pic are way goo to dang you hit it big .


Saki as soon as I saw those tops on those bottles I thought of you and your theme.

Great stuff everyone. I wish I could find a Ouija board at a thrift store or flea market. Have my tarot cards, my crystal ball(s) & my tarot card book just missing the Ouija board. Need to be on the look out for some cool material for a table cloth..


----------



## Guest

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> Hit a few sales with my family and puppy this morning.. and that means more eyes to shop with. Got everything for $6.50
> View attachment 155317


Super Spooky! Love the finds these are top notch!


----------



## Guest

It was an ok day at the sales today. I found some blow mold like zombie and Frankenstein ground breakers, A stack of Scooby Doo DVDs, A Talking Boris Skull, A Hip Swinging Gemmy Frankenstein, Light Up Cat Pumpkin and a handful of cool Christmas items too plus a vintage bowling game.


----------



## Kelloween

Nice finds ya'll !! we never have good yard sales here


----------



## CDW

Mr. Gris said:


> It was an ok day at the sales today. I found some blow mold like zombie and Frankenstein ground breakers, A stack of Scooby Doo DVDs, A Talking Boris Skull, A Hip Swinging Gemmy Frankenstein, Light Up Cat Pumpkin and a handful of cool Christmas items too plus a vintage bowling game.


Nice! And I'd say a day where you find a Talking Boris is a better than ok day - those are very hard to find these days.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Hello everyone, love this forum, thanks for the inspiration, after seeing everyone’s great finds I decided to get out there myself. Went to my local goodwill, found a pair of shoes that look like a pair of witch’s shoes may be able to something with them, also found this crazy two sided baby doll head, kinda creepy, please help me do something with it. Only cost me 2 bucks for both. Looking forward to your ideas.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Welcome to the forum i got a rock great finds


----------



## Guest

CDW said:


> Nice! And I'd say a day where you find a Talking Boris is a better than ok day - those are very hard to find these days.


Thanks CDW! I was shocked to see him myself. My mind has been spinning on what to do with him.


----------



## LadySherry

The two headed doll head would be used as a freak. For a oddity collection


----------



## BR1MSTON3

I got a rock, great find. Give you a little inspiration for the shoes http://lifeartcollide.blogspot.com/2012/10/spider-web-altered-witch-shoe.html


----------



## hallorenescene

chocolate chip, you got some adorable pumpkins
pib, speaking about good eyes, you got tons of good stuff
gris, I have the 2 ground breakers. I love them and use them a lot. there's also a witch and a skeleton. sweet cat and pumpkin. you got some real nice deals.
I like the heads just the way they are. very unusual. and those shoes are to cool. I really love them. they will make perfect witch shoes


----------



## NOWHINING

I like the shoe!



"i got a rock!" said:


> Hello everyone, love this forum, thanks for the inspiration, after seeing everyone’s great finds I decided to get out there myself. Went to my local goodwill, found a pair of shoes that look like a pair of witch’s shoes may be able to something with them, also found this crazy two sided baby doll head, kinda creepy, please help me do something with it. Only cost me 2 bucks for both. Looking forward to your ideas.


----------



## hallorenescene

I got this cute ghost cake pan at a garage sale for $0.25.


----------



## Paint It Black

that is a cute ghost cake pan, Hallo.


----------



## Bethany

halo I have 2 of those, great price! FYI Do Not put those Aluminum pans in the dishwasher, it discolors them. 
If you look at the mold, you can do the ghost either end up, the way they have it or the other way and have the "ruffled" bottoom. 
If anyone ever finds or has the Garfield or tree individuals, you can use them as pumpkins (garfield) & the trees as candy corn.  I also use the mini egg shaped pans as bees & bugs (the crunchy cream filled kind)
View attachment 155350

Could do this with "miniature" candies


----------



## BlueFrog

Last night I caught up on this thread and all I can say is "WOW!" Everyone's doing great at finding those bargain-priced treasures. Mr. Gris, so nice to see you back in the swing of things. Love that buggy - but you already knew I would, no telepathy required.

I _was_ going to say that my minions and I have been getting skunked left, right, and center no matter what the venue ... but then I went out to buy chinchilla food this morning, and swung by a couple of garage sales on the short drive home. I was doing a drive-by of one that appeared to have only children's stuff when I spotted... a rug? Made of fur? Had to stop. Turned out what I spotted was a beautiful vintage wolverine wallhanger pelt, and after chatting with the owner, he pulled out a poor condition but still spectacular brown bear rug. Wife hates them, they're moving, etc. Walked away with a terrific deal, and two new scary critters to turn into soft mounts for Halloween. Bears are the one animal that would terrify me into stupidity in the wild, so living with this very alive-looking sow may prove to be an interesting experience in feeling like a ToT in my own home!


----------



## Paint It Black

Bluefrog, It is lucky you stopped. Sometimes I just drive on by yard sales that look like that. 

I totally forgot to post about a couple items I found at a rummage sale several weekends ago, because I had just unloaded them into the garage and never photographed. The chest is the size of a child's toy box (cuz that is what is was, lol.) I wanted it for my Shipwreck Cove display. Also got the little palm with it.


----------



## Bethany

PIB you gonna fill that with your booty?!


----------



## Paint It Black

Bethany said:


> PIB you gonna fill that with your booty?!


Aye! This is actually quite an upgrade from the treasure chest I used last year, a very small one that I painted. Can you spot it on the table? LOL.


----------



## Bethany

PIB Love it!! Yes your new one is an upgrade. You're gonna need more booty!!!
Blueforg hope to see some pictures of your finds.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Thanks moonwitchkitty glad to be here. LadySherry wish I had this two headed doll head last year for my carnevil party, maybe I’ll do it again in a few years. BR1MSTON3 thanks for the website, great inspiration, there was also a pair of orange and yellow pair at the goodwill, what was I thinking, should have grabbed them, will go back and see if they are still there. Hallo love the cake pan, Bethany great idea for the cake pans.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

So of course I picked up so more Jack-O-Lanterns... But I also found this Spooky Vampire by American Fun Corp.. I thought he was a little cutie.


----------



## Paint It Black

Another great haul, chocchip! I like your Spooky Vampire motionette. And, I can't help myself when I see light-up pumpkins at a good price. Have to buy them.


----------



## Kelloween

I'm gonna go yard selling in everyone else's town..lol, nice stuff everyone!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow you guys got some awesome finds this weekend. i was throwing my sons graduation party so do shopping for treasures for me. but love seeing your find PB the pirate chest is way cool


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks you guys. I was tickled when I found the pan. bethany, thanks for the picture. I put it in my album, and will print it off and put with my pan. I love finding baking molds.
blue frog, you got another great deal. to funny they make you nervous. seems spiders and snakes would be more intimidating. 
pib, that is a cute chest. I love the way it's painted. and say, those are nice ghost blow molds and a cute setup of props
chocolate chip, cute pumpkins. the flat one is a blow mold called a blinkie. and your little vampire is adorable. is it a Telco or a gemmy? you ought to post him in the motionette thread


----------



## offmymeds

Just got caught up!!! Everyone is finding such great stuff!!! That buggy, the 2 headed doll the pirate chest!! Great finds. 

I found this guy this weekend








Going to use him in my vintage stuff


----------



## Guest

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> So of course I picked up so my Jack-O-Lanterns... But I also found this Spooky Vampire by American Fun Corp.. I thought he was a little cutie.
> 
> View attachment 155388
> View attachment 155389


That is a cool Dracula very unique base on him!


----------



## Bethany

Really like that Dracula!! He'd look nice next to my Vampire Wine bottle in my cabinet


----------



## Windborn

Did a little Craigslist shopping..got the whole lot for $200!


----------



## Bethany

Windborn said:


> Did a little Craigslist shopping..got the whole lot for $200!
> View attachment 155485


Seriously? Why can't I be so lucky?  
SUPER FINDS!!! I could use quite a few of those in my graveyard.


----------



## Windborn

Not sure what we are gonna do with some of them yet. The bloodier bits don't really fit our theme. Even better is that is a yard sale this weekend that is suppose to have a lot of cemetery stuff!
I couldn't believe it when the guy accepted my offer - that stuff is worth a lot more than that!


----------



## Bethany

The bloodier bits would fit in with mine.  I had my enclosed back porch as the butcher shop. Don't know where it will end up in the future house. 
Then there is Bloody Mary's Bar.....


----------



## NOWHINING

aw! I love that!



offmymeds said:


> just got caught up!!! Everyone is finding such great stuff!!! That buggy, the 2 headed doll the pirate chest!! Great finds.
> 
> I found this guy this weekend
> View attachment 155419
> 
> 
> going to use him in my vintage stuff


----------



## NOWHINING

I agree with you!! I could never be that lucky!



Bethany said:


> Seriously? Why can't I be so lucky?
> SUPER FINDS!!! I could use quite a few of those in my graveyard.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

offmymeds is that Dracula cast iron? Love this guy.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found a few more candles holders to add to my collection...


----------



## Penumbra

I found a bizarre motionette today. It's a little red skeleton with a black hood and cape. It spins from the waist, and has internal lights that glow. I wish I could give you guys a picture but my camera's broken. So I really can't ask for info.


----------



## hallorenescene

off my meds, cool candy box vampire. I bought one at a ceramic store a few years back and painted it. it is really cool.
windborn, talk about a good deal. I love all that. great score
stringy, I love your finds


----------



## Bethany

Stringy I love the candle holders. I wish they had stuff like that around here in the thrift stores.


----------



## lisa48317

Stringy_Jack said:


> View attachment 155493


I love that candelabra!!! Very awesome!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Windborn said:


> Did a little Craigslist shopping..got the whole lot for $200!
> View attachment 155485


dang that is so awsome graet buy for sure


----------



## MissHalloween

that is a fantastic haul saki..my goodness, did you need to rent a truck? 



Windborn said:


> Did a little Craigslist shopping..got the whole lot for $200!
> View attachment 155485


----------



## MissHalloween

awesome box PIB


----------



## MissHalloween

hallorene what you gonna make with your ghost pan?

loving it. 



hallorenescene said:


> I got this cute ghost cake pan at a garage sale for $0.25.


----------



## Guest

Decided to do a little shopping and picked up 4 of these Skel-A-Mingos!!!


----------



## MissHalloween

those r sweet gris.....


----------



## offmymeds

I have a pair of those in my backyard Gris. 

I got a Rock, the Drac is ceramic............and welcome to the forum


----------



## Windborn

I love the skelemingos! I hope to find some cheap ones to repaint myself this year.

And for those asking, I managed to get all that stuff in my Elantra. Had the creepiest one in the passenger seat watching the folks on the interstate with me LOL


----------



## Bethany

Mr. Gris I have been eyeing the skelemingos for a few years. Some day I will have a set, or two. 
Hubby hates my pink flamingos


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, those are so cool. I want a set. I have a large and a small pair of pink ones, but I like them. I want to have a luau, and they will be perfect.
with my ghost cake pans, i'm going to make little ghost cakes.


----------



## im the goddess

Great find everyone.


----------



## lisa48317

Mr. Gris said:


> View attachment 155522
> 
> 
> Decided to do a little shopping and picked up 4 of these Skel-A-Mingos!!!


I have a set of these - love them!!! Mine are glow-in-the-dark - are yours?


----------



## LadySherry

Found these last night at a neighbors garage sale they are only 24" tall. They will go great with my child size wheelchair.


----------



## Bethany

Sad that there would be a need for 24" tall crutches. But wat an additon!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I picked up these things today 
great book to give a make over to


----------



## Paint It Black

cool cat too, Saki. I am working on a cat right now also. Will be fun to compare projects!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> cool cat too, Saki. I am working on a cat right now also. Will be fun to compare projects!



cool ya it will be


----------



## wednesdayaddams

saki i have not progressed to the point where i can make over books, but i am in awe!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wednesdayaddams said:


> saki i have not progressed to the point where i can make over books, but i am in awe!


i bought that book like that i will give it a make over so it will look cool when i am done


----------



## hallorenescene

lady sherry, cool find. those will add a creep factor.
looking forward to seeing saki and pib books


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked these up today very excited about them  

been wanting one of these lions


and the candle sticks were a must have


----------



## Bethany

Saki LOVE all of it, but especially the Lion Fountain!! I am a cat person!!


----------



## NOWHINING

thats really cool


----------



## moonbaby345

Saki,are you gonna paint those candle sticks or leave them as is?I love them!I used to have a table top lion fountain that looked similar to that but sadly it didn't make it in the move


----------



## Jules17

Saki - love the black cat and the lion fountain!


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonbaby345 said:


> Saki,are you gonna paint those candle sticks or leave them as is?I love them!I used to have a table top lion fountain that looked similar to that but sadly it didn't make it in the move


I think i am going to leave the candle sticks as is. Debating on painting the fountain it did not come with the pump and i am actual hanging it in the house thinking about painting it black and adding some accents to it in different colors or maybe even painting it red and adding accents to it . Leaning more to the red with accents Hubby thinks i should leave it as is haha but not so sure i am sold on that LOL


----------



## Paint It Black

Great fountain and candlesticks, Saki. I don't think I would paint either of them, they are cool, medieval looking now.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Great fountain and candlesticks, Saki. I don't think I would paint either of them, they are cool, medieval looking now.


ya i think i will just do some cool arrangement and leave it the color it is


----------



## Paint It Black

Got a bunch of mask/costume stuff at an estate sale today, along with some silverplate, and some curtain ties and fringe (on the table runner) that I need for a project. Then, a Dracula light-up makes a pair of them for me this year.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great stuff PB 

I picked up 
a box full of brand new gate things 12 total for 2.50 




and some bottles


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki, You can do a lot with your fencing and bottles. I really like the witch hat garden stake.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok made one more trip out and picked up this cool bird cage, this ceramic jar and some foliage that i am going to i think use in the fountain i picked up


----------



## Bethany

PIB & Saki You lucky stiffs!! Those are excellent finds!! I need to start going to estate & garage sales, but it is hard when hubby is off Friday - Sunday.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> PIB & Saki You lucky stiffs!! Those are excellent finds!! I need to start going to estate & garage sales, but it is hard when hubby is off Friday - Sunday.


take him with you


----------



## Paint It Black

Bethany said:


> PIB & Saki You lucky stiffs!! Those are excellent finds!! I need to start going to estate & garage sales, but it is hard when hubby is off Friday - Sunday.


I almost didn't go this weekend, and in fact went toward the end of the sales. Because of that, I got some awesome bargains as they were closing down. Many times people don't go for the holiday items, so there was plenty of that left. I probably missed out on some of the more vintage-type non-Halloween stuff that I like to turn into a decoration though. My husband goes with me sometimes, but usually it is just a couple hours for me to be out and about.


----------



## lisa48317

I really need to get over my awkward dislike of garage sales - I hate having the people sit there & stare while I'm browsing. I feel that they judge me if I don't buy anything! 

I got all these things at the Salvation Army....

Her hair, broom & JOL all are fiber-optic. 








The urn really intrigues me, since I can hear something rattling around inside it, but the lid is glued on. (phone is for size reference)








And this is my favorite of all. I love the shape & gems. I think it was a perfume bottle, since the top unscrews.







Don't you just love my hideous kitchen counters??

I also found a 3-legged candy dish that the legs were a ghost with a little black cat, a vampire with a little JOL & frankenstein with a little headstone. It's hard to get a pic of something like that!


----------



## Paint It Black

Lisa, Well you found some great things at the store. 

Try talking to the people at the yard sales. Ask them if they have any Halloween items. It eases the tension, and sometimes they will even pull stuff out that wasn't for sale.


----------



## im the goddess

Saki.Girl said:


> picked these up today very excited about them
> 
> been wanting one of these lions
> 
> 
> and the candle sticks were a must have


Love the candle sticks saki. I would use the lion just as it is.


----------



## im the goddess

lisa48317 said:


> I really need to get over my awkward dislike of garage sales - I hate having the people sit there & stare while I'm browsing. I feel that they judge me if I don't buy anything!
> 
> I got all these things at the Salvation Army....
> 
> Her hair, broom & JOL all are fiber-optic.
> View attachment 155787
> 
> 
> The urn really intrigues me, since I can hear something rattling around inside it, but the lid is glued on. (phone is for size reference)
> View attachment 155788
> 
> 
> And this is my favorite of all. I love the shape & gems. I think it was a perfume bottle, since the top unscrews.
> View attachment 155789
> 
> Don't you just love my hideous kitchen counters??
> 
> I also found a 3-legged candy dish that the legs were a ghost with a little black cat, a vampire with a little JOL & frankenstein with a little headstone. It's hard to get a pic of something like that!


Lisa, love the two bottles. Great finds.


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> take him with you


HA HA HA!! All the comedian in the world & you show up here on this forum!! Take him with me!!! LOL

Lisa great finds. The ratteling in the "ginger jar" is probably a piece of ceramic left from attaching the top to the bottom & making sure there was an air hole so it wouldn't explode in the kiln. (My mom had a ceramic shop)


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Great stuff everyone; I think I found a few goodies myself this weekend. The tree has orange and clear crystals on it, candle holder was odd, very large pumpkin w/light for a dollar and the girl playing the piano I thought was pretty cool, the lid for the keyboard opens & closes, what do you think skeleton or zombie look for her?


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, 2 cool finds. lisa, you got some great stuff too. rock, my fave is your blow mold.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, cool items. I wouldn't paint them either
pib, you got some good finds too.


----------



## Bethany

Rock, I have that same pumpkin! Bought it new years ago. Like the other stuff you found too. That doll at the piano is cool. 
She looks psycotic to me. LOL maybe blood splattered, a severed head & knife on top the piano, bloody finger prints on the keys..... Sick, I know.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Bethany, not sick at all, I Love It  What's wrong with us...hehehe


----------



## Saki.Girl

I love my friends she picked up this red jar and the tree for me she new i would find some way to use them. and oh i will the tree even has lights picking them up from her tomorrow


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, the vase is very pretty. I love the color. that tree is rad. I always find uses for trees.


----------



## NOWHINING

great finding guys. I need some luck going to find things like this


----------



## wednesdayaddams

alright now i found a foam head at an estate sale, (remarkably, just a few days after I saw another poster who had made cheesecloth ghosts) and I bought some RIT whitener and cheesecloth.

So, what do I do now? LOL!

Any suggestions are most helpful.

Thank you!


----------



## hallorenescene

people make flying crank ghosts out of foam heads too. just do a search on cheese cloth ghosts or go to the most recent craft thread and post your questions. i'm sure you will find help there


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks hallorene! i actually bought a fcg on ebay already..would have made it but i'm hopelessly bad at trying to make anything that requires a motor. lol.

so i have a foam head to make a "friend" for my ghost, she actually has a base as well, like a black round thing so she sits. i thought maybe i would put a stake on the bottom of her so she could float out of an urn, etc. my question actually is do you soak the cloth in rit first before you glue it?

does anyone draw a face on the foam head?

does anyone try to color the face at all?

thanks!







hallorenescene said:


> people make flying crank ghosts out of foam heads too. just do a search on cheese cloth ghosts or go to the most recent craft thread and post your questions. i'm sure you will find help there


----------



## Bethany

wednesdayaddams said:


> thanks hallorene! i actually bought a fcg on ebay already..would have made it but i'm hopelessly bad at trying to make anything that requires a motor. lol.
> 
> so i have a foam head to make a "friend" for my ghost, she actually has a base as well, like a black round thing so she sits. i thought maybe i would put a stake on the bottom of her so she could float out of an urn, etc. my question actually is do you soak the cloth in rit first before you glue it?
> 
> does anyone draw a face on the foam head?
> 
> does anyone try to color the face at all?
> 
> thanks!


http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/126216-cheesecloth-ghost-boo.html


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Thanks Bethany. This is actually the thread that I first saw the idea on. Hers are awesome! But I didn't know if anyone took it a step further yet 



Bethany said:


> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/126216-cheesecloth-ghost-boo.html


----------



## Bethany

I have so much other stuff in my line up I will probably never make on.


----------



## NOWHINING

GO SLOW! I have not work up to the motor stage either.... scary stuff to be working with.


Bethany said:


> I have so much other stuff in my line up I will probably never make on.


----------



## Bethany

I am not worried about doing motor stuff. I want my husband to build the coffin stuff I want for food serving, drink storing & display.


----------



## Bethany

I swear I saw someone here that really like Disney's Haunted Mansion.
Saw this yesterday at the Flea Market in Webster.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Love the hat Bethany! I'm a Haunted Mansion fan, but you're right, there is someone on here that is a huge fan. Can't remember who, though.


----------



## Bethany

Looked on line and they sell for 14.95. I can get this one for $5!!


----------



## hallorenescene

cute hat Bethany. I know ghosthost999 is a huge Disney mansion fan


----------



## Saki.Girl

found these goodies oh the plans i have for these


----------



## hallorenescene

okay saki girl, what are the plans?


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> okay saki girl, what are the plans?


I will post pics soon of the creations I am making from them


----------



## im the goddess

Wednesday: soak the cheese cloth first. I soaked mine overnight, and then hung it up to dry. Don't rinse the whitener out. When the cloth is dry, drape it over the foam head any way you want. I inserted a wire hanger through mine to make a hook and make shoulders.



wednesdayaddams said:


> thanks hallorene! i actually bought a fcg on ebay already..would have made it but i'm hopelessly bad at trying to make anything that requires a motor. lol.
> 
> so i have a foam head to make a "friend" for my ghost, she actually has a base as well, like a black round thing so she sits. i thought maybe i would put a stake on the bottom of her so she could float out of an urn, etc. my question actually is do you soak the cloth in rit first before you glue it?
> 
> does anyone draw a face on the foam head?
> 
> does anyone try to color the face at all?
> 
> thanks!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

thanks goddess! 



im the goddess said:


> Wednesday: soak the cheese cloth first. I soaked mine overnight, and then hung it up to dry. Don't rinse the whitener out. When the cloth is dry, drape it over the foam head any way you want. I inserted a wire hanger through mine to make a hook and make shoulders.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked this up will be adding lights and putting it in a diffrent container


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, you're killing me. you always find such cool stuff. and then the creations you make. wowza


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, you're killing me. you always find such cool stuff. and then the creations you make. wowza


Oh thanks ya i have a bunch of before and afters to post up but a few have to wait till reaper victims get them cant give away the surprises


----------



## Spookilicious mama

paint it black said:


> got a bunch of mask/costume stuff at an estate sale today, along with some silverplate, and some curtain ties and fringe (on the table runner) that i need for a project. Then, a dracula light-up makes a pair of them for me this year.


*
love the last pic of the dracula!!!!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

stringy_jack said:


> i found a few more candles holders to add to my collection...
> 
> View attachment 155493


 *awesome candles!!!!
*


----------



## hallorenescene

so I went to a garage sale today, and I got 2 cookbooks $1.00 each. these are 2 books I drool over every time I go to the book section in Wal-Mart. 
Hello, Cupcake....Cake Pops


----------



## Bethany

I have both of those. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

out walking the dog i got these will go great in a potion jar


----------



## Bethany

Those things are pokey saki. 
I picked some of these up in the neighbors yard - another addition to the cabinet of curiosities.







Another donation from the Magnolia Tree.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Those things are pokey saki.
> I picked some of these up in the neighbors yard - another addition to the cabinet of curiosities.
> View attachment 156123
> 
> Another donation from the Magnolia Tree.


yep poke as all hell i had cutterswith me hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl

goodies i picked up to day sign will be transform and the a i thought would be great for part of a center piece for dark Alice party  
and wallet i just had to have


----------



## im the goddess

That wallet is cool. How about a mini vampire slayer set.


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany and saki, those are very good finds. they will be great for potion bottles
saki, that coach sign is fabulous


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> Bethany and saki, those are very good finds. they will be great for potion bottles
> saki, that coach sign is fabulous


Thanks hallorenescene.
Saki Is that a skeleton stearing the coach? I would make him one if not & add some flame manes to the horses.


----------



## Guest

Yesterday was a blast at sales. I filled the van until I couldn't see out the back and then headed home for coffee and bacon. What you see is what I got! The radios are amazing and still work dating back to the 1930s. The metal fan is made by Wizard and also an oldie from the 40s era. Notice the fan has a rare spider web caging instead of the standard circle cage. Of course you see all the vintage Christmas lights animated figures and blow mold, metal lunch boxes of Voyage To The Bottom Of The Sea and Addams Family, Original Issued Erector Set, A Large Bag of C7 light kits about 30 in total for our mini blow mold collection, A Plasma Ball is on the ground there for Dr. Shivers Mad lab set up, and then we get to the vintage Halloween!!! The mini ghost blow mold is 11 inches and an oldie made by Empire, The Witch Pumpkin is 1981 and made by Empire, The Winking Pumpkin Pail is from the 60s and same with the small pumpkin pail which Bayshore made, My Favorite is the reversible pumpkin blow mold that says "Trick" or "Treat" with a happy or sad pumpkin on either side that dates into the 70s era sometime I believe Empire made it. The other two pumpkin pails and lights are from the 80s era. Oh and in the back drop are my 1950s choir kids I have been restoring for Christmas and yes one has a black eye he is known as "Shiner" created in 1953. Whew.....lots of typing.


----------



## Windborn

Another Craigslist find! There is a haunter in Mt Juliet, TN who is selling all their stuff. Picked up a few things yesterday and will be watching as they post more stuff. Great prices ($65 for everything I got) - if any of ya'll are in the area keep an eye on it!







Love that fellow in the middle - he lifts his head and the eyes move around as he talks. Freaked out a friend of mine yesterday when she saw him!







I have been wanting this guy for a while now! His head moves and there is wonderful organ music playing!


----------



## Kelloween

wow, nice finds everyone!


----------



## Saki.Girl

omg gosh great find everyone 
wow i love the blow up guy wow what is the name of him i will jeep my eye out for one. 
the skull stuff is awesome too i have one of those blow molds .


----------



## Terror Tom

My wife got these lamps from her work. They were going to throw them out!!! They use 11 watt fluorescent bulbs. I got 9 lamps total


----------



## Terror Tom

I have been saving these lids from disinfectant wipes we use to clean equipment and hard surfaces at work. I'm thinking about stacking them and make some giant electrical insulators for the mad scientist lab.


----------



## Saki.Girl

such great finds


----------



## Paint It Black

Windborn and Gris, awesome finds! 

TerrorTom, very creative with your finds.

Saki, I love the coach inn sign as it is. All the items are nice.

I didn't get to any yard sales this weekend, so it is fun to catch up on this thread and see what you found.


----------



## Kev730

Found this in the garbage. They are deteriating a little bit and i have to fix the rope.


----------



## Jules17

Saki - love that sign and the wallet! You always find great stuff!  I picked up this gothic frame at Goodwill over the weekend. Will have to paint black and then use a dry brush to bring out some detail.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Jules17 said:


> Saki - love that sign and the wallet! You always find great stuff!  I picked up this gothic frame at Goodwill over the weekend. Will have to paint black and then use a dry brush to bring out some detail.


that frame is so cool great find


----------



## Bethany

Love the frame! Looking forward to seeing it when you redo it. Got any idea what pic will go in it?


----------



## hallorenescene

I love the frame too. jules, it's very gothic and will look great black


----------



## digbugsgirl

Great finds! I really wish I can find stuff like that and know what to do with it.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Picked-up this 1998 M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E jack-o-lateren for $2 today, it's not really my style but will look good in the house during my Halloween party. BTW it still has the tag on it after 15 years!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cool find love it


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy jack, that's my style. I love that guy. nice find.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

jules17 said:


> saki - love that sign and the wallet! You always find great stuff!  i picked up this gothic frame at goodwill over the weekend. Will have to paint black and then use a dry brush to bring out some detail.


*
looooooooove this!! Awesome!!*


----------



## Bethany

Stringy_Jack said:


> Picked-up this 1998 M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E jack-o-lateren for $2 today, it's not really my style but will look good in the house during my Halloween party. BTW it still has the tag on it after 15 years!
> 
> View attachment 156616
> 
> 
> View attachment 156617


SUPER BUY!! I would have taken him too!! he'd look cute next to my air-blow Tigger Dracula.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Stringy_Jack said:


> Picked-up this 1998 M-I-C-K-E-Y M-O-U-S-E jack-o-lateren for $2 today, it's not really my style but will look good in the house during my Halloween party. BTW it still has the tag on it after 15 years!
> 
> View attachment 156616
> 
> 
> View attachment 156617


*Not really your style huh??? Hmmmm well Im thinking this would be the perfect gift should you decide to join Bethene's annual Secret Reaper to send to your victim.....Especially should your victim be....oh I dont know..... ME  Great find really I love this!
*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Holy Blow Mold! I see you are still at it my friend  good to see some things stay the same Miss seeing your finds Ill have to get on here more often now that its the summer to view all of your great treasures! Great finds !*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Windborn said:


> Another Craigslist find! There is a haunter in Mt Juliet, TN who is selling all their stuff. Picked up a few things yesterday and will be watching as they post more stuff. Great prices ($65 for everything I got) - if any of ya'll are in the area keep an eye on it!
> View attachment 156160
> 
> Love that fellow in the middle - he lifts his head and the eyes move around as he talks. Freaked out a friend of mine yesterday when she saw him!
> View attachment 156161
> 
> I have been wanting this guy for a while now! His head moves and there is wonderful organ music playing!


*Oooh ooooh ooooh I love the stacked skulls on either side of the first pic! LOVE THOSE!!!!*


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Not really your style huh??? Hmmmm well Im thinking this would be the perfect gift should you decide to join Bethene's annual Secret Reaper to send to your victim.....Especially should your victim be....oh I dont know..... ME  Great find really I love this!
> *


Thanks. You know I wasn't going to participate in the Secret Reaper (I start my forced furlough days next paycheck) but you gave me a great idea, I have a number of items I've found at the thrift stories this year that's not really my style...could use them and join in the fun again this year. Great idea thanks. Now I'm wondering what people think of receiving items like this (used) as Secret Reaper gifts??


----------



## Saki.Girl

Stringy_Jack said:


> Thanks. You know I wasn't going to participate in the Secret Reaper (I start my forced furlough days next paycheck) but you gave me a great idea, I have a number of items I've found at the thrift stories this year that's not really my style...could use them and join in the fun again this year. Great idea thanks. Now I'm wondering what people think of receiving items like this (used) as Secret Reaper gifts??


I can speack for my self would love them i love getting stuff from thrift shope g sales and more. I am sure everyone would love them


----------



## Paint It Black

I second that! You can give some unique items found at thrift stores or yard sales that I know I would treasure.


----------



## CDW

Stringy_Jack said:


> Thanks. You know I wasn't going to participate in the Secret Reaper (I start my forced furlough days next paycheck) but you gave me a great idea, I have a number of items I've found at the thrift stories this year that's not really my style...could use them and join in the fun again this year. Great idea thanks. Now I'm wondering what people think of receiving items like this (used) as Secret Reaper gifts??


To my mind, given the spending caps in Secret Reaper, buying used just means more awesome stuff for your victim. Plus, it's just about the only way to get cool things that you can't buy new anymore (like that teenaged Mickey vampire, for example).


----------



## Bethany

let me concur stringy_jack!! I buy a lot of my stuff 2nd hand - may redo it or paint it, but still 2nd hand. 
And it does allow for more items for your victim when you get stuff cheaper. I am participating in my first reaper & have lots to send my victim because of where I shop!


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am so wanting to go find some treasures hope to this weekend


----------



## hallorenescene

I agree, used is great. Susie got me an awesome vampire last year. it had been returned to the store, and just needed some gluing. works great and is cool looking. I love it. that mickey/pumpkin rocks. I am very kids directed. right up my alley. I like home made too.


----------



## Paint It Black

Got these today at an estate sale for $2 each. The larger one is about 10" in diameter, so fairly large sized.


----------



## Saki.Girl

my finds for the day all this talk of green glass i got a green bottole LOL


----------



## Bethany

Nice pumpkins PiB!! They look like someone made them in ceramics.
I like the lantern in the pic Saki. You can send it my way.


----------



## MissMandy

Paint It Black said:


> Got these today at an estate sale for $2 each. The larger one is about 10" in diameter, so fairly large sized.


Omg I am so jealous! My mom use to have one just like the big one! It was one of my favorite decorations. But sadly, it broke


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Nice pumpkins PiB!! They look like someone made them in ceramics.
> I like the lantern in the pic Saki. You can send it my way.


latern is getting a make over right now


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> latern is getting a make over right now


can't wait to see it!!


----------



## hallorenescene

paint it, very cool. 
saki, I like the cute little red dish


----------



## Kev730

Bought this at Salvation Army. I plan on painting it gold for my theme "The Devil Went Down To Georgia" and putting skull by the scroll at the top.


----------



## Saki.Girl

that will be sweet


----------



## peanut0862

big find today at yard sale 30.00


----------



## peanut0862




----------



## peanut0862

must be at least 20 gallons


----------



## Bethany

VERY NICE!!! Would look good with a witch standing by it or in a fireplace.


----------



## peanut0862

These ribs and fire I made last year should work well with this


----------



## Saki.Girl

peanut0862 said:


> View attachment 156728
> 
> 
> View attachment 156729


fantastic find i have been keeping my eye out for one of these great find


----------



## hallorenescene

kev, that is very cool. love your theme
peanut, your rib and fire look great. it will be cool to see that pot incorporated into the scene


----------



## guttercat33

got this at a D.I THRIFT STORE for 2 dollars


----------



## guttercat33

2 dollar blow mold from Di thrift store


----------



## guttercat33

3$ blow mold from Di thrift store


----------



## guttercat33

I picked these up the other day from Di thrift store for $1.50


----------



## guttercat33

got this concole stereo at a Di thrift store for 30$ and the records I got at a local antique store for 20$, its great to hold my witches and to play the records on love it


----------



## wednesdayaddams

okay everyone...my haul today. all of you seem to find these cork topped bottles and finally, today this old lady found some! check out the liquor bottle with a tap!

i'm asking for suggestions from all of you artists and creative types: what should i do with this stuff?


----------



## dawnski

Score! Picked up this 5' long chest to use as a coffin or crate at a garage sale. Only $20!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

no fair dawn! that was supposed to be MINE! 



dawnski said:


> Score! Picked up this 5' long chest to use as a coffin or crate at a garage sale. Only $20!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

oh p.s. the sconces you see in the background were part of today's haul too. i thought they were plate display holders but found out once i got home that they have to be hung. these obviously match my decor, but i need some ideas as to what to hang on them???





wednesdayaddams said:


> View attachment 156771
> View attachment 156772
> View attachment 156773
> 
> 
> okay everyone...my haul today. all of you seem to find these cork topped bottles and finally, today this old lady found some! check out the liquor bottle with a tap!
> 
> i'm asking for suggestions from all of you artists and creative types: what should i do with this stuff?


----------



## guttercat33

some other items I recieved and bought over the year


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG you guys have gotten some great finds i am not haveing much luck today  dang


----------



## wednesdayaddams

saki i'm looking for some creative advice on my stuff girl! 



Saki.Girl said:


> OMG you guys have gotten some great finds i am not haveing much luck today  dang


----------



## Uncle Steed

guttercat33 said:


> View attachment 156762
> I picked these up the other day from Di thrift store for $1.50


I freaking LOVE that.


----------



## Saki.Girl

wednesdayaddams said:


> saki i'm looking for some creative advice on my stuff girl!



let me do some brain storming


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok only found these this weekend 


and this mail box thing which is now out side drying with fresh coat of black paint


----------



## Bethany

Super finds everyone. I didn't get out today or yesterday. Was busy getting ready for our dinner guests. There were 13 of us and let me tell you the margaritas were flowing. Had a good time lots of food left. maybe monday I can get some stuff done.


----------



## hallorenescene

guttercat, that witch is awesome. you need to find some tiny bottles, and put potion labels on them. so cute they would look in the basket. and that ghost is one I would love to have. you need to join our blow mold club. wow, the second witch is even more amazing. your treasures just keep on coming. you have some motionettes. you should post them in the motionette thread if you haven't already. and I love the console and records. wowza! cool bust. and your curio cabinet leaves me speechless. 
wednessday adams, a w e s o m e finds. i'm digging the bottle with the tap.
nice stuff saki girl.


----------



## Deadna

Found all this today plus a big box of felt(not pictured) in animal prints and lots of black and orange. The old lady doll just SCREAMED for a witchy makeover so I had to have her.


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, you got some cute stuff. the grandma doll is precious. I love her just the way she is. cool mrs and mr. is that a carveable pumpkin?


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, you got some cute stuff. the grandma doll is precious. I love her just the way she is. cool mrs and mr. is that a carveable pumpkin?


I think it is carvable Hallo but I never do them because I am afraid I'll mess them up


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, i'm the same way deadna. I believe I have a couple, but I don't want to risk ruining them. one of these days we'll get brave, and maybe do a good job. but with the maybe there, the hold up is there.


----------



## Bethany

Super haul Dedna! 
I have to start thinking outside the box on Christmas stuff too!! Duh! I usually always walk past it in the thrift stores. 
hallor & dedna I'm with you both. I think I would mess up a carvable pumpkin too. Now my daughter on the other hand, does great!


----------



## BlueFrog

*Deadna*, great haul. I have a grandma doll very similar to yours (most likely same mfr/sculptor) and I just love her. Used her at a séance table a few years ago and she's been locked up in a box ever since. I like your idea of witchifying her.
___________________________

I'm stuck in a secondhand slump, seemingly unable to find much of anything cheaply. Oh, I'm finding things - on eBay and Etsy, where my wallet is being drained at a startling rate. Cheap finds? Not so much. As in, at all. 

Fortunately my mother's uncanny knack for finding treasures in unexpected places remains in full force. I am now the owner of an authentic Victorian beaverskin top hat in almost perfect condition. Woo hoo! So many uses for it, it's scary.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog is dancing so hard my computer is shaking. settle down girl, we are happy for you. blue frogs enthusiasm is quite catchy. doing the happy dance with blue frog


----------



## Jules17

Bethany said:


> Love the frame! Looking forward to seeing it when you redo it. Got any idea what pic will go in it?


Not sure yet. Possibly a cemetery pic or maybe a raven/crow. Any other suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Guest

guttercat33 said:


> View attachment 156760
> 2 dollar blow mold from Di thrift store


I especially love this find! He has a brother that has his tongue all the way out. They are made by a company named Drainage and they are getting to be very to find. 2.00 is a very good deal. I see him sell often for 100.00


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog is dancing so hard my computer is shaking. settle down girl, we are happy for you. blue frogs enthusiasm is quite catchy. doing the happy dance with blue frog


Hallo, you are too funny. I am indeed dancing like Fred Astaire with the top hat - in my mind, of course  Best of all, it seems to have broken the dry spell. Today's trip to GW yielded two bags of polyfill for $4 total. That probably doesn't sound too exciting, but Wolfie and his new friends Frank N Fox, SheWolf, and WolfFriend, are going to use this material up at a staggering rate and every bit I can find for cheap will help. Juggling house remodeling, house hunting, house selling, and prop selling means I'm going to have only snippets of time to work on prop builds so having all my materials at hand is important if I'm to get even one of them finished in time for this year's haunt.


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Found these great finds this weekend. Projector never opened, has some Halloween images, lamp I can do something with and this what I think is a cartoon cell, looks like Mickey Mouse hands & feet? Only paid 8 bucks for all.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the items I got a rock


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Thanks Saki


----------



## Bethany

Nice finds I got a rock!!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Thanks Bethany, hope I can find more


----------



## hallorenescene

rock, those are cool items. love the skelly, then the projector. you'll have to post in the craft thread how the lamp changes


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Great score.. so jealous


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> rock, those are cool items. love the skelly, then the projector. you'll have to post in the craft thread how the lamp changes


maybe a haunted house for the lamp


----------



## "i got a rock!"

haunted house lamp, I like it Saki


----------



## hallorenescene

or rock, you could find a little buzzard to sit on top, with some little peeps heads sticking out, or some crows, you know. and then have a cat below trying to reach inside not seeing the mama buzzard, or crow

so I went to the dollar general, and they are going out of business, so I got this snake for $1.00 for 75% off. not badddddd. then my daughter went to a garage sale in des moines, and for $1.00 got the big snake. I bought a fuchsia xmas tree last year, this snake will look great wrapped around that.


----------



## Bethany

Love the big bright snake!


----------



## digbugsgirl

I don't log on for a few days and see that there are so many great finds! Good job everyone!


----------



## Penumbra

Today I found a GIGANTIC wooden mallet, two old style lanterns and some pool noodles. I got it all for only a dollar.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Penumbra said:


> Today I found a GIGANTIC wooden mallet, two old style lanterns and some pool noodles. I got it all for only a dollar.


OMG you hit gold i love the laterns and the mallet to cool


----------



## Rustie

Penumbra said:


> Today I found a GIGANTIC wooden mallet, two old style lanterns and some pool noodles. I got it all for only a dollar.


That mallet is awesome! Would go great in a carnival theme, but so many other possibilities as well.


----------



## Bethany

Penumbra What a steal!!!! 

I got a vampire stemmed plastic glass, a purple bucket with bat cutout & 15 - 2 oz spice bottles. 
The bottles were in a round wire rack, bagged the bottles & left the rack! 1.50!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Penumbra What a steal!!!!
> 
> I got a vampire stemmed plastic glass, a purple bucket with bat cutout & 15 - 2 oz spice bottles.
> The bottles were in a round wire rack, bagged the bottles & left the rack! 1.50!


pics girl we want to see


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> pics girl we want to see


In the car & dishwasher girl!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks Bethany, saki, and digsbugs
penub, nice haul. just 1 noodle alone is worth a $. i'm always on the lookout for noodles. saki would probably use that mallet for her alice theme. she could paint a flamingo on it


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya that would be Awsome haha


----------



## Penumbra

I'm going to make a knight figure to hold that mallet. The thing is insanely heavy, so might be awhile. Lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Ordered a Microscope for my potions shelf. that is displayed year round


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked these up off craigslist they are now hangging on my bed room wall [A


----------



## Saki.Girl

iand this


----------



## beautifulnightmare

that is super cool!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Love the snakes Hallo, Penumbra what can I say, Outstanding!


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Nice Saki


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that sconce is gorgeous, nice find. any special way you plan on using the cross?


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, that sconce is gorgeous, nice find. any special way you plan on using the cross?


The cross for now is hanging below the sconce on my bed room wall but may put it out in my haunt when start to decorate


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I bet it looks good with the sconce


----------



## digbugsgirl

Nice find Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, I bet it looks good with the sconce


I will take a pic when i get home last night hubby was in bed and said i better not be in that pic so had to take them single LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

ooohhhhh, wouldn't want the hubby messing up the picture. lol. would love to see the picture


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> ooohhhhh, wouldn't want the hubby messing up the picture. lol. would love to see the picture


lol you got it i will get some pics i am a huge rod iron fan lol have it all over my house haha


----------



## Saki.Girl

preaty excited today after work i am going to pick this up she is only charging 10.00 has broken glass but my mom works at a glass shop so i can get it replaced. I am thinking this wil be a fantastic potion bottle cabnit. I think i am also going to paint it


----------



## Bethany

SO JEALOUS!!! The right side opens to be a small desk doesn't it? What a great witch set up to add there!!
Super find!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> SO JEALOUS!!! The right side opens to be a small desk doesn't it? What a great witch set up to add there!!
> Super find!


Yep it dose I know first thing I tought of I am actual working on a potion book that will look fantastic on it so excited


----------



## guttercat33

d.i thrift store find for $1.00


----------



## guttercat33

floating candles in box was .50 cents, the scarecrow was $1.00 the ghost candle holders were .50 cents a piece all from D.I thrift store love that place always find good deals


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great candles guttercat


----------



## guttercat33

thanks u  saki


----------



## digbugsgirl

WOW Saki! That is a steal!! Great finds guttercat! I really need to hit some thrift stores, yard sales, and flea markets!


----------



## Bethany

guttercat nice finds. I love the floating candles.


----------



## BlueFrog

Saki, what a terrific deal. That's going to make a terrific addition to a witch's lair.

Guttercat, great finds also. Forgive me, but what is the DI thrift store? The initials aren't ringing a bell in my wee little brain.

___________________

As for myself, I knew the top hat my mother found was beautiful, but I didn't realize it is also mystical. Looks like my dry spell has been thoroughly broken. Today at GW I found a great rat wall cling for 49 cents, and - drum roll please! - a black marble funeral vase with an urn motif for $6!! I'd show it off but will need to sneak it into the house after the family goes to bed


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> ooohhhhh, wouldn't want the hubby messing up the picture. lol. would love to see the picture


as prommised here is the pic 


and with the lights on


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki, I can't wait to see how you use the witches cabinet, especially with its own spot for the potion book. Really nice find.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Saki, I can't wait to see how you use the witches cabinet, especially with its own spot for the potion book. Really nice find.


I just picked it up it needs a little work but I only paid 10.00 for it whoot it will be kick *** with a saki make over haha


----------



## "i got a rock!"

Nice pics saki, Love that cabinet, what a steal. Nice finds everyone.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

well here is the bottle i bought last weekend. i used a halloween label then stippled over it with black paint. also painted the spout bronze then stippled with black. stippled the cork too. lol. what do ya think? i'm no saki girl or any equal to any of the other many talented people here,but i really like the way it turned out!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

snap. wrong pic hang on!





























wednesdayaddams said:


> well here is the bottle i bought last weekend. i used a halloween label then stippled over it with black paint. also painted the spout bronze then stippled with black. stippled the cork too. lol. what do ya think? i'm no saki girl or any equal to any of the other many talented people here,but i really like the way it turned out!
> View attachment 157249


----------



## Bethany

Nicely done Wednesday. 
Love the spout on the bottle. If I ever find one it will hold Absenth


----------



## vwgirl

And Craigslist is good to me agian. Picked this up for $20 bux 5ft talking witch with spirit ball with wireless microphone. I'm not sure if it was a good deal or not, but she was to sweet to pass on.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Im lovin what everyone is doing with their found treasures!!!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Saki.Girl said:


> preaty excited today after work i am going to pick this up she is only charging 10.00 has broken glass but my mom works at a glass shop so i can get it replaced. I am thinking this wil be a fantastic potion bottle cabnit. I think i am also going to paint it


*Ok I am in love with this!!!! Really you dont even have to replace the glass you could just pop it out and leave it as is, besides Im pretty sure not too many witches cabinets had glass back in the day *


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Ok I am in love with this!!!! Really you dont even have to replace the glass you could just pop it out and leave it as is, besides Im pretty sure not too many witches cabinets had glass back in the day *



ya i was in love with it too lets just say sometimes it sucks being a good daughter  my dad wanted to give me 100 dollors for it my mom loved it so much need less to say sometimes even when you want to say no you can not. it is at her house and i did not take the 100  so on the search again for a cool cabnit ugh


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is not only a fantastic piece, it's a fantastic price. I've bought stuff before and had to replace the glass, it's not that expensive as compared to what that piece is worth. wowza
guttercat, that is very cute
wedness, that bottle is awesome. 
vwgirl, awesome witch, and for $20.00, even better


----------



## ferguc

great finds everybody


----------



## Bethany

vwgirl I love your witch with the spirt ball. Super price!! I have the life size witch on a broom who talks & eyes light up. got her for 50% off after Halloween 2 years ago. Still cost more than $20. 
Saki, You are a good daughter. hope you find another quickly.


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked these 4 items up


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok just got back from good will got these items all for 4.00


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up a few little red candle tea light holders thought i would share my red glass shelf love my red glass . now to bad it did not glow like vasilane glass darn


----------



## WitchyKitty

Just found this at a huge garage/antique sale thing! It's super awesome, it lights up, talks and it was only 50 cents!! Bought about five other Halloween things there as well...all pretty much brand new, some still with tags, for only $2 total for all 6 things. 4th of July must be a good day to go Halloween shopping, lol. I would post the other 5 items...but some of them may be Secret Reaper victim gifts, so, alas, I cannot!


----------



## Paint It Black

WitchyKitty, sounds like a fun shopping day!

Saki, you have some beautiful red glass pieces. Glad you showed the pic.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok got more goodies 
going to use the yellow vase to make my giant cement mushroom base and use the leaves on the giant flowers 
the little green houses i think will make great painted up as bat houses
the little shoe will be made over to a witch shoe 
the glowing fire fly had to have along with no one can have to many candle coloums  
the bath salt will make great filling for potion jars


----------



## NOWHINING

I have been wanting a Toe-Pincher Coffin Shelf for years!



Bethany said:


> I am not worried about doing motor stuff. I want my husband to build the coffin stuff I want for food serving, drink storing & display.


----------



## NOWHINING

once again... great finding everybody!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Hey can anyone tell me anything about these candles I cant fin them on the internet and picked them up today??*


----------



## Bethany

I can tell you I like them!!


----------



## Jules17

Yes, those candles are cool! I also love that mirror in the background.


----------



## NOWHINING

that is the first I have seen them. Pretty.


----------



## guttercat33

scored these today at d.i thrift store 3$


----------



## Paint It Black

Nice GutterCat. I'd love to find the little "boo" ghost.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, you got some great buys and I love your red glass and the stand, and that shoe is so pretty
witchkitty, that is a very cute lantern
spookymama, all I can tell you is they look cool
guttercat, nice finds, they also have a boo ghost with purple lettering


----------



## Saki.Girl

going to head out and do some g-sales see what i can find today


----------



## Saki.Girl

well only picked this up out hitting some gsales


----------



## BlueFrog

"Only," Saki.Girl? That would absolutely make my week all by its lonesome self!


----------



## Rustie

Got all this at a garage sale today for $15. Not bad at all!


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> "Only," Saki.Girl? That would absolutely make my week all by its lonesome self!


Lol oh it's Awsome just sad g sales use to be so great around here. Use to find so much now they are not so good miss they way they use to be.


----------



## Paint It Black

Great deals today. Rustie - you made out. Saki - love the look of your item.

My finds at yard sales today:


----------



## Saki.Girl

Rustie omg those rock great finds 
PIB i am loving the candle holders and rod iron stand


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Saki. They will make for some good projects I want to work on.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Great finds saki, rustie, & PIB!


----------



## kermat13

Paint It Black said:


> Great deals today. Rustie - you made out. Saki - love the look of your item.
> 
> My finds at yard sales today:


I'd love to have that clown suit for a prop.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I like your garage sale find too.
rustie, consider yourself lucky, target sells those markers for around $15.00 apiece.
pib, nice scores. the clown suit of course is the winner
kermat, i'd flip you for the clown suit


----------



## Chops6965

A good day at garage sales for me. I found these and only paid $5.00 for all six!!! And one of them is already wired!!









Some of them have already been carved and aren't quite as creepy/scary as I would like but I think I can re-do them a little. My goal of total pumpkin domination is well on its way! Mua ha ha haaaa!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

chop, nice score. I agree, they look like they will be fun to altar and easily done. great that one is wired


----------



## vampyrespro

Tis the season! I've been lurking for some time now, but haven't had much to post about. However, I went to the thrift store today and I think you all will love the treasures I managed to snag:


All in all, I scored four antique frames, a tarnished silver bowl, and... the doll. She really is something! I've never seen a doll with eyes quite like hers. The owner referred to her as "the devil doll."


----------



## Kelloween

shes already scary!..and Hi, wondered where you'd been!


----------



## Rustie

Those are some amazingly terrifying eyes. Nice find!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds vampy. I think the doll is lovely. if you take some baby oil on a q-tip, you can clear up those eyes. but I suppose you are going to change her out and want the eyes just the way they are.


----------



## Bethany

Great finds everyone!! I don't get to do many garage sales since hubby is off friday - sunday every week.
I pretty much stick to the thrift stores. One last week all toys were FREE - nothing good left.


----------



## Guest

I had a mega weekend! It all started out with a box of Beistles and a really old 60s blow mold cat, then I got my hands on 15 CPR dummies and finally I fell into a Spooky Tree forest! Overall it was a super weekend of goodies!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Now that was quite an adventure, Mr. Gris!!!


----------



## Bethany

Mr. Gris said:


> I had a mega weekend! It all started out with a box of Beistles and a really old 60s blow mold cat, then I got my hands on 15 CPR dummies and finally I fell into a Spooky Tree forest! Overall it was a super weekend of goodies!!!!


Man you get the greatest stuff!! You're so lucky, I bet you could fall into a pile of pooh and come out smelling like a rose!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow now that is way cool MR. Gris


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, your bristles are cool. around here I am shocked at how cheap you can get them at garage sales. a lot of times they're in the free box. is that a cat blow mold? wow! those are the creepiest mannequin heads I've ever seen. sweet! the pumpkin is nice, but the trees reign


----------



## Guest

Thanks everybody we are so pleased how it all played out this weekend.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Mr. Gris said:


> Thanks everybody we are so pleased how it all played out this weekend.


man i hope it it big like you one of these weekends


----------



## ptbounce

ptbounce said:


> Guy was set up on the side of the road in the Florida Panhandle. I picked this up
> 
> View attachment 154463


Glad to see I didn't overpay on this. I saw posted in another thread that HL has these for $40


----------



## BooBerrie

I got a full size female mannequin (but no head) at a yard sale this weekend...for free!! I think I'm going to make her a Halloween bride! (of course I'm open to suggestions!)


----------



## wednesdayaddams

I saw the exact same wedding dress that the lady in black from grandin road has out this year. it was white and could be dyed, but they wanted $35!



BooBerrie said:


> I got a full size female mannequin (but no head) at a yard sale this weekend...for free!! I think I'm going to make her a Halloween bride! (of course I'm open to suggestions!)


----------



## offmymeds

Dang Gris, those heads are creeeeepy!!! Pod people! Nice score


----------



## LairMistress

I finally found something good (and cheap!) at Goodwill! This little baby was tagged at $1.96, but it was half off day for yellow tagged merchandise. Woohoo! I'm going to spookify it, put battery op candles in it, and hang it on my front porch.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Mr. Gris has some kind of secret, magical powers that he won't share with the rest of us... 




Mr. Gris said:


> Thanks everybody we are so pleased how it all played out this weekend.


----------



## Guest

wednesdayaddams said:


> Mr. Gris has some kind of secret, magical powers that he won't share with the rest of us...


Its called (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)  Oh and (Hoarder)


----------



## Paint It Black

LOL @ Mr. Gris. I guess that about sums it up for some of the rest of us too.


----------



## dawnski

New Uses is a gently used thrift store in Minnesota, Ohio and Illinois. All their Illinois locations are having this sale so I imagine the other states are as well. July 13-14 all clearance items $6 and under are $1, $6.50-$11.50 are $3 and $12 and up are $5. All sorts of odds and ends you can repurpose for your Halloween haunt or party. http://www.newuses.com/locations/


----------



## guttercat33

im goin to pick up a rosemary zombie prop today for 60$ so cant wait wanted it for along time


----------



## hallorenescene

booberrie, I have a couple of headless mannequins. one I have holding her head, and the other I have a drop down head above her.
lairmistress, I have that hanging in my house. I think it's very pretty. it was home interior.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i picked these things up today 
all this silver 


this clock was just to cool and i can alwasy use a peice of wood to paint on


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, the silver is pretty, and the clock is super cool.


----------



## hallorenescene

so I went to a goodwill yesterday and there was this big bag of goodies. I wasn't sure what all was in it, but it looked interesting enough for $2.00 to take a chance.
front and back of bag
 
I just got done opening it up, and it's got lots of cool stuff


----------



## hallorenescene

pictured: a cut out witch [I already have], a screaming door mat, a black and orange happy Halloween cut out banner, a homemade black and orange construction paper accordion style black cat, 3 ghost cut outs, an inflatable skeleton [I already have], a rubber skeleton [I already have], 2 little orange plastic pumpkin containers, one black plastic bat holiday tray, 1 plastic cut out skeleton in, 1 ghost scene cut out, one window hanging plastic ghost with blinking eyes, and1 plastic pumpkin tablecloth, mini hanging shrouded witch, and 3 cassettes [peter and the werewolf, horror sounds of the night, and a night in a haunted house/a night in a graveyard].
not pictured: a light up plastic door curtain, 7 foam cutouts [skull and bones, 2 bats, ghost, skeleton, spider, pumpkin], a plastic happy Halloween banner, and 2 plastic garlands [one of witches, and one of bats].


----------



## Saki.Girl

now what a great grab bag of finds cool


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks, I couldn't believe all that was in it.


----------



## Kelloween

wow..looks like you robbed a Halloween store! lol..NICE!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks, I got 2 other items as well, but am tired after work, will post them tomorrow.
I think I will pop in one of the tapes, hit the sack, and listen to it as I drift off to sleep


----------



## Bethany

Just how big was that bag hallorescene?


----------



## Paint It Black

What a fun grab bag, Hallo. I really like the witch Beistle cut-out.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Yall are killing me hallorenescene and saki!! You guys are finding great stuff.


----------



## Wolfbeard

I stopped at a Goodwill store after a meeting today and was rewarded with an ever-elusive Shiatsu massager for $3.19. It looks like I'll finally be hacking one of these into a moving prop, either a groundbreaker or something more sinister. 

Eric


----------



## moony_1

Hi folks! Been a while since I've been around these parts! Glad to see some lovely finds have been found this season!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up this candle holder invisioning a skull in the middle of it  and this little red glass


----------



## moony_1

http://i.imgur.com/RK9Z7vx.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/lWAyWf0.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/9BLu9BG.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/9Be5ZHC.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/hNvhHP5.jpg

These have even a couple of my finds so far this year...all the cane holders are party lite and brand new. It was inventory she never sold. Five bucks for the pumpkin set(got two sets), two bucks for the ghosts, and five bucks for the black cat. No idea what we will do with the body forms but for 5$ a pair we couldn't pass them up! The two green glass candy dishes will be used next year at my Halloween wedding on the candy buffet table!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Great find Moony


----------



## moony_1

Thanks! And sorry folks for the imgur links  not sure how to attach otherwise from my phone :/


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the green glass moony great finds


----------



## Bethany

Like you finds Moony.
I have a few of those body forms. I'm going to have mine be bodies in the graveyard. gonna add some expanding foam at the "cut off" spots.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Just picked up this 5ft lamp a few minutes ago and the rest were from this past sunday. Findings are kinda slow this week so far, but I'm very proud of our findings. I love that the rat runs on remote and his eyes flash red.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i love the lamp so very very cool


----------



## Bethany

I really like the lamp post


----------



## creeeepycathy

great scores, everyone! 

Saki.Girl- very nice candleholder  

moony_1- love the black cat 

Chocolatechip1979 - that rat is wicked!!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Moony, I am in LOVE with all the candle holders!! The pumpkins, the ghosts, and really the cat! I totally want them...So jealous. 
Chocolatechip...that lamp rocks! Totally twisted Halloween style, awesome. Such a lucky find. Love the pumpkins and the rat, too. 
Everyone in this thread has been finding such cool things...most of which I would like to own. I can't even post most of my finds because somethings may be for my secret reaper victim! It's anguish waiting til the day I can get my victim and see whats being given to them and what im keeping and can show off my stuff! Been slowly doing drive bys past area garage sales, hoping to catch a glimpse of something Halloween themed or usable.


----------



## moony_1

Bethany said:


> Like you finds Moony.
> I have a few of those body forms. I'm going to have mine be bodies in the graveyard. gonna add some expanding foam at the "cut off" spots.


That's a great idea! I'll have to see how we can work it into pirates...maybe one caught in a fish net? Maybe add a tail for a mermaid? (Hubs wants to keep going on pirate them from now on because it was costing us a fortune to do a new theme every year!


----------



## moony_1

I love that lamp post!!!! It's amazing!!! Very Tim burton-esque!


----------



## hallorenescene

I can see it saki, a skull in the middle would be skullisious.
moony, those are nice scores. that cat is the best. someone suggested to me to put cheese cloth over the form, and hang it and let it blow in wind. maybe put a spotlight on it. 
chocolatechip, that is one grand lamp. and that rat has an evil face. very cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

Hoping to go out again this weekend and find some goodies .


----------



## digbugsgirl

Great find Saki! I can definitely see the skull in the middle. 

Great finds moony! I like them all!

Love the light post Chocolatechip!


----------



## Paint It Black

Today was my day to hit the motherload at a moving sale. My favorite items are the blow molds, two Ben Cooper paper treat bags, Gemmy bone curtain, Gemmy Spirit Ball, Gemmy head on a platter, Vasoline glass set, and metal light-up spooky tree. Everything works except the lights on the blow molds, which is an easy fix. 
Here are photos:


----------



## Saki.Girl

Omg pib did you ever hit the mother load so cool wow great great finds
The skull with the bones hanging is so cool ok it is all cool


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Omg i am so jealous! What is with you guys and your scores!



paint it black said:


> today was my day to hit the motherload at a moving sale. My favorite items are the blow molds, two ben cooper paper treat bags, gemmy bone curtain, gemmy spirit ball, gemmy head on a platter, vasoline glass set, and metal light-up spooky tree. Everything works except the lights on the blow molds, which is an easy fix.
> Here are photos:


----------



## offmymeds

OH awesome score PIB!!! You got some great stuff! 

That little trick or treat bag is sooo cute!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I Love Love Love that tree decoration with the hanging bats, Paint It Black!!


----------



## Bethany

PIB AWESOME stuff!! I really like the spirt ball and Uncle Fester's head on the platter. LOL
I think I have that tombstone blowmold, but mine is just one color.


----------



## moony_1

PIB that's an amazing haul! That haul alone is more decor than what most of my neighbours combine put up!


----------



## mementomori

I got these 4 haunted candelabra for a whopping $4.00 today. 2 have gold bases and 2 have silver ones and everything works!


----------



## Deadna

All this still sitting at a sale at 5pm when I ran across it!
$5 for the whole lot but a couple repairs are needed and I hope to give it all a Hilda treatment


----------



## hallorenescene

good luck on your hunt saki.
pib, you got the mother load alright. wow! i'm surprised saki isn't drooling over that grinning cat face. that would be so cool in her alice theme. I like best the tombstone and the sign. that big mouth head is either marcus the causus or disappearing Vinnie. I love them both. say, how big is that tree? I could use that in my forest
momento, those are scary cool candelabras
deadna, I have that joseph and mary, but mine don't have halos. pretty nice add. I have that snowman, but mine has a pipe in his mouth. does yours have a hole for a pipe? I want that elf. I have a donkey and a cow, but mine are very different. I would love to score a camel. boy did you get a nice score


----------



## Bethany

Wish I could find great stuff like everyone. But I guess in order to find the stuff I have to go out and look. 
Me and the humidity here just don't get along.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

going on the lookout today. hope i find goodies


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> going on the lookout today. hope i find goodies


cant wait to see what you find


----------



## Saki.Girl

mementomori said:


> I got these 4 haunted candelabra for a whopping $4.00 today. 2 have gold bases and 2 have silver ones and everything works!


those are so cool


----------



## Paint It Black

Deadna, all those blowmolds for just $5!!! What a killer deal.

Memento, good deal on the 4 candelabra as well.

Hallo, Thanks! I was wondering when someone would notice the grinning cat! The spooky tree is about 3-feet-tall, and has flickering bulbs in its eyes. Really different and cool.

Good luck at the yard sales today, everyone!!! Don't think I will get out today. Kinda blew the budget with yesterday's bonanza.


----------



## guttercat33

I am gettin a universal monsters door cover and 4 window covers that has a different monster in each windowgot both nevwer opened for 13 with shipping on ebay


----------



## guttercat33

got this new in the box for 60$ so excited about her wanted it last year


----------



## Bethany

I recieved these from Windborn about a week ago. LOVE THEM!!
Darn pic is blury.


----------



## ecto1

It's FRANK's Monster!!! I was out doing the garage sale thing when I was about to pass one and I saw the monster. I had to slam on my breaks to avoid passing it completely but after some hard finagling I got it for a cool $10.00. Not a steal by any means but better than the retail price.






He is currently sitting in my dining room in the corner. ( I wonder how long my wife will allow him to stalk the house?  )


----------



## Bethany

ecto1 said:


> It's FRANK's Monster!!! I was out doing the garage sale thing when I was about to pass one and I saw the monster. I had to slam on my breaks to avoid passing it completely but after some hard finagling I got it for a cool $10.00. Not a steal by any means but better than the retail price.
> View attachment 158674
> He is currently sitting in my dining room in the corner. ( I wonder how long my wife will allow him to stalk the house?  )


I consider $10 a steal!! Lucky You!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

great find everyone so cool


----------



## Windborn

Glad you liked the body parts, Bethany! 

Don't have pics yet, but a friend of the spouse gave her a bunch of Halloween stuff on Friday. In it was two life size zombie images on plastic sheeting - perfect for the zombie shooting range we are having at our party!


----------



## Saki.Girl

no finds for me today but you guys did great .


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, I have that joseph and mary, but mine don't have halos. pretty nice add. I have that snowman, but mine has a pipe in his mouth. does yours have a hole for a pipe? I want that elf. I have a donkey and a cow, but mine are very different. I would love to score a camel. boy did you get a nice score


Thanks Hallo! My snowman does have a hole in his mouth and missing a pipe and if you look close the camel and elf are the damaged ones out of the bunch.
I will never use them for xmas so it's OK. I plan to halloween them up but had no clue what to do with the animals short of cutting the cow in half and putting a DOME over it...LOL!

PIB...that pic you posted could have been MY stuff  I stood for 8 hours at an auction last nov to get that metal tree. By then everyone was exhausted and the dealer said to name my price so I got it and alot of other halloween items for a buck...LOL!


----------



## Guest

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> Just picked up this 5ft lamp a few minutes ago and the rest were from this past sunday. Findings are kinda slow this week so far, but I'm very proud of our findings. I love that the rat runs on remote and his eyes flash red.
> View attachment 158432
> 
> View attachment 158433


HAHAHA this is both awesome and solves a riddle for me!!! We found that rat a few months ago and he lives in a giant plastic alien head at my office now that we store our coffee in...anyways he is good for a scare but when we turned him on he wouldn't move. That makes since now that I see a remote!! Occasionally he would move when a police officer drove by the office and that is because he was picking up his radio frequencies. Mystery solved my rat doesn't work cause we don't have a remote! LOL


----------



## Bethany

OK I was checking out Kelloween's Pinterest boards and came upon a picture of a miniture "curio" house.
Imagine my happiness when I compared it to an item I picked up at flea market a bit ago!!
Mine is on the left her pic is on the right!


----------



## WitchyKitty

Just finally got some pics of these. I went to our local library and they were having a book sale. As soon as I walked up to the sale tables, these were the first books I came upon! It was fate! I don't know how many of you care for old books...but I love these and thought they'd look great on my living room table come Halloween time for guests to flip through. Such cool artwork in some of them, too! They were from the children's Halloween section of the library. Only 10 CENTS each!!! One is a book all about the original famous movie monsters like Frankenstein, Wolfman, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Phantom of the Opera, Invisible man, Dracula, ect., how they came to be, the actors, ect...it's awesome!! Then there's one that tells the story of how the Jack-o-lantern came to be, two books with Halloween facts and folklore and one book of old ghost stories. Here's a few shots of them together, and some close up so you can see them better:




















Oh...and then there's this little guy I found at a garage sale. Yeah, I know most people aren't into cutesy Halloween...but just look at him! How could you pass up that little spooky face in perfect new condition for only 25 cents?!?! I couldn't help it, he had to be mine, lol. (His name is "Sheets", lol.)


----------



## Bethany

What deals! I like your TY Sheet. 
He'd look good in a Jar. Sheet in a Jar. LOL
I would be afraid to put books out. One year someone spilt a drink down my wall & puddled on my brand new bamboo flooring. Didn't bother to tell anyone, found it the next day.


----------



## WitchyKitty

Bethany said:


> What deals! I like your TY Sheet.
> He'd look good in a Jar. Sheet in a Jar. LOL
> I would be afraid to put books out. One year someone spilt a drink down my wall & puddled on my brand new bamboo flooring. Didn't bother to tell anyone, found it the next day.


Oh, yeah, if I had a party or something I would never leave them out in the open where they could risk getting spilled on! I've had people spill on my furniture and ruin it before, I know that all too well. I'd mostly just have them out for show on regular days...or maybe on a shelf or side table where my cats can't cough up a hairball on them! I worry more about that than spills, lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

guttercat, those are very nice door covers. and that girl is a very good price
Bethany, talk about skinning the cat. good buy
ecto, I love that guy. I just got one at a garage sale too.
deadna, touch base with hilda, she has awesome ideas for transforming blow molds
oh gris, that is to bad you don't have a remote. I wonder if you could write the company
Bethany, that is totally awesome what was done to that house
witch kitty, my daughter and I love books. we love to read. I would love to have a library addition to my house. those are some nice finds. and your ghost is very cute, with a fitting name


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, here are pictures of one of the other bags I got for $2.00


----------



## ferguc

oh i want the cat!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

and some more

and last


thanks ferguc, he is an oldie.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great finds for sure I ha e yet to see a yard sale here with Halloween


----------



## WitchyKitty

Ahhh, hallorenescene, the posable cardboard cat decoration...My grandpa had several of those that he put up yearly with his millions of other cardboard decorations. He always attached them to the wall near the ground like they were walking on the floor around the house! Love them so much. My mom has all his old decorations now. The cats were always one of my faves! Lucky finds!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks witch kitty. family decorations and memories are the best.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Awesome finds everyone! Bethany - I see a haunted house in your future.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Some great goodwill finds this weekend.










On the left is a gigantic toad - there's a quarter in the picture, for scale. The toad has a motion sensor in his mouth, and makes a loud "ribbit" when it senses someone. I'm going to try to put him in my mad lab, if I can find a jar big enough, which might be a real challenge. $2

In the middle is an MP3 player, shaped to look like a huge ipod. It's battery powered, and has built in speakers, so its a nice self-contained sound unit for the haunt. I think I'm going to loop a bubbling cauldron sound effect on here for my cauldron creep. $7

On the right is a Crayola Explosion Glow Dome. There are colored led lights in the base that illuminate whatever's inside the dome, and you can make the dome rotate and the lights shift. This is the find I'm most happy about. Its going to be PERFECT to hold either a brain or a heart for my mad lab. $3


----------



## Bethany

On the right is a Crayola Explosion Glow Dome. There are colored led lights in the base that illuminate whatever's inside the dome, and you can make the dome rotate and the lights shift. This is the find I'm most happy about. Its going to be PERFECT to hold either a brain or a heart for my mad lab. $3[/QUOTE]

I picked up one of those domes at a GoodWill a few months ago. I thought the same thing about a brain or heart, but there is a divider in the middle. It is removeable, but then the light is less. Decisions Decisions!! Perhaps some of those organs from DT??


----------



## moony_1

WitchyKitty said:


> Just finally got some pics of these. I went to our local library and they were having a book sale. As soon as I walked up to the sale tables, these were the first books I came upon! It was fate! I don't know how many of you care for old books...but I love these and thought they'd look great on my living room table come Halloween time for guests to flip through. Such cool artwork in some of them, too! They were from the children's Halloween section of the library. Only 10 CENTS each!!! One is a book all about the original famous movie monsters like Frankenstein, Wolfman, Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Phantom of the Opera, Invisible man, Dracula, ect., how they came to be, the actors, ect...it's awesome!! Then there's one that tells the story of how the Jack-o-lantern came to be, two books with Halloween facts and folklore and one book of old ghost stories. Here's a few shots of them together, and some close up so you can see them better:
> View attachment 158825
> View attachment 158826
> View attachment 158827
> 
> 
> Oh...and then there's this little guy I found at a garage sale. Yeah, I know most people aren't into cutesy Halloween...but just look at him! How could you pass up that little spooky face in perfect new condition for only 25 cents?!?! I couldn't help it, he had to be mine, lol. (His name is "Sheets", lol.)
> View attachment 158829


those books are wonderful! I have a giant collection of books for my boys and I always scoop up the seasonal books first! love those finds! sheets is adorable too!


----------



## moony_1

TheMonsterSquad said:


> Some great goodwill finds this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is a gigantic toad - there's a quarter in the picture, for scale. The toad has a motion sensor in his mouth, and makes a loud "ribbit" when it senses someone. I'm going to try to put him in my mad lab, if I can find a jar big enough, which might be a real challenge. $2
> 
> In the middle is an MP3 player, shaped to look like a huge ipod. It's battery powered, and has built in speakers, so its a nice self-contained sound unit for the haunt. I think I'm going to loop a bubbling cauldron sound effect on here for my cauldron creep. $7
> 
> On the right is a Crayola Explosion Glow Dome. There are colored led lights in the base that illuminate whatever's inside the dome, and you can make the dome rotate and the lights shift. This is the find I'm most happy about. Its going to be PERFECT to hold either a brain or a heart for my mad lab. $3


never thought of snapping up those glow domes!!! I'll have to keep an eye out for those now! great find!


----------



## WitchyKitty

moony_1 said:


> those books are wonderful! I have a giant collection of books for my boys and I always scoop up the seasonal books first! love those finds! sheets is adorable too!


I really love books, too! Halloween ones were so exciting to find. These 5 books were published ranging between 1972 and 1980, so the fact that they a bit older was neat to me, as well. I was born in '80, so it's interesting to have a couple cool Halloween books published the year I was born!


----------



## hallorenescene

monster, cool finds. I like your dome idea


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone


----------



## offmymeds

I used one of those glow lights in my morgue.............Just a little note, don't forget to turn it ON!! haha


----------



## hallorenescene

off my meds, that is a gruesome looking lab. you really did it up good


----------



## guttercat33

I love all the old cardboard cutouts and love the old books


----------



## Saki.Girl

OK picked these up today 
cool tray that will get repainted and the latern and had to have the silver cups and silver pot. 

then i saw these and i think at one time they had a glass table top but i am going to make tumb stones out of them


----------



## vwgirl

Good old craigslist agian. Found a Gemmy Edwardian Butler for a steal. He is in perfect working order, looks like he is fresh out of the box, um I mean grave.


----------



## Bethany

make tombstones out of then & still use the glass top!! That would be an awesome table!!!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

i can't wait to see what you do with these. awesome finds!



Saki.Girl said:


> OK picked these up today
> cool tray that will get repainted and the latern and had to have the silver cups and silver pot.
> 
> then i saw these and i think at one time they had a glass table top but i am going to make tumb stones out of them


----------



## Saki.Girl

wednesdayaddams said:


> i can't wait to see what you do with these. awesome finds!


Have the idea for tray figuerd out now to paint it


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> make tombstones out of then & still use the glass top!! That would be an awesome table!!!


There was no glass top with them lol but I can see where had the rubber things on top to hold it


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Found this figurine for $2 at a local thrift store. The bottom says Byron Molds 1977, and as you can see it's numbered and signed.


----------



## Bethany

Stringy_Jack said:


> Found this figurine for $2 at a local thrift store. The bottom says Byron Molds 1977, and as you can see it's numbered and signed.
> 
> View attachment 159172
> 
> 
> View attachment 159173


He is cute.
Someone made that in a ceramic class. Signature is so shop owner knew who's it when it was "cleaned" after pouring. 
Mom had a ceramic shop. Don't know the reason for 1356, shop owner may have had another system too.


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> There was no glass top with them lol but I can see where had the rubber things on top to hold it


Sometimes I read too fast


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, nice scores. and those table legs will make nice stones. can't wait to see what you do with them.
vwgirl, you are so lucky to get him. I've always liked the look of that guy. darn craigslist isn't that good to me
stringy, he is adorable.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Now if I could find some Halloween items lol


----------



## offmymeds

hallorenescene said:


> off my meds, that is a gruesome looking lab. you really did it up good


Thanks Hallo!


----------



## digbugsgirl

Great finds saki, vwgirl, and Stringy_Jack!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Bethany said:


> He is cute.
> Someone made that in a ceramic class. Signature is so shop owner knew who's it when it was "cleaned" after pouring.
> Mom had a ceramic shop. Don't know the reason for 1356, shop owner may have had another system too.


Thanks for the info Bethany whoever painted it did a great job.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

had this years ago before my divorce x hubby sold all my things... Finally re- bought this little beauty


----------



## Bethany

Stringy_Jack said:


> Thanks for the info Bethany whoever painted it did a great job.


Yes they did. I can't wait to share pics of my Halloween Ceramics I painted when we get moved & settled!


----------



## Saki.Girl

just ordered these off amazon they were only .64 and free shipping i got 4 figuer i can trun them into something cool


----------



## WitchyKitty

Saki.Girl said:


> just ordered these off amazon they were only .64 and free shipping i got 4 figuer i can trun them into something cool
> View attachment 159385


Love!!!!!!


----------



## Bethany

Put one in my reaper gift you send me.


----------



## Saki.Girl

here is the link for the owls
http://www.amazon.com/LadyGirl-Chri...6?ie=UTF8&qid=1374161268&sr=8-13&keywords=owl


----------



## nhh

The owl is cute. I got some of the cheap things on Amazon too. Found plenty of "other" uses for them.  I'd love to see what you do with the owl necklace.


----------



## guttercat33

I got that rocky horror record got a picture disc record to


----------



## guttercat33

got these yesterday at the d.i. thrift store love that place for blow molds and neat seasonal items, Ijust cant believe the things people donate


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitch, your hubby was a smuck. glad you found another
saki, cute owl. now I wonder what you could turn that into? stay tuned, it will be something cool
gutter, neat pumpkin, but what I really love is that blow mold. he is awsome


----------



## dawnski

Picked up this glass decanter at a garage sale which I immediately spray painted gold for a mummy room.


----------



## hallorenescene

dawnski, that is an awesome idea. that will be like those jars they keep organs in.


----------



## Paint It Black

Found a couple cute items at an estate sale today:


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up these few items


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up a few more things


----------



## Bethany

SWEET Gargoyle!! 
Saki that stand in the back ground would make a great crystal ball stand. 
Like all your other stuff too. 

PiB cute items.

dawnski that looks great!


----------



## hallorenescene

paint it black, sweet. I have a couple of different size blinkys. you got one in the box is awesome
saki, those are nice. I see you like the color red a lot. I lean towards red too. very pretty. the black statue is way cool. but what is the item with the ring?


----------



## dawnski

Picked up these items at an estate sale. The person's basement was all medieval. It's three feet tall. The sword and mace are metal and can come off the display. You would probably cry at the things I didn't pick up. Three to four foot tall standing knight, body chest plate, wood wall silhouettes and misc. medieval stuff. If you are near Naperville, IL, it's at the intersection of Book Rd. and Shillinger. Everything is half off. The basement was all dark wood from the '70s and you should have seen the fireplace. Like a small medieval furnace! They also had an Odyssey and Atari with the original box!


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki, great items as usual! Do you know how you are going to transform something as soon as you see it? Sometimes I get something and it lies around waiting for me to get inspired, LOL.

dawnski, What a great estate sale to happen upon. I love anything medieval, as that is one of my rotating themes. Great score!


----------



## WitchyKitty

dawnski said:


> Picked up these items at an estate sale. The person's basement was all medieval. It's three feet tall. The sword and mace are metal and can come off the display. You would probably cry at the things I didn't pick up. Three to four foot tall standing knight, body chest plate, wood wall silhouettes and misc. medieval stuff. If you are near Naperville, IL, it's at the intersection of Book Rd. and Shillinger. Everything is half off. The basement was all dark wood from the '70s and you should have seen the fireplace. Like a small medieval furnace! They also had an Odyssey and Atari with the original box!


Oh, we go to Naperville sometimes!! I wish I had some extra cash, I'd go there in a heartbeat. Awesome find dawnski!


----------



## im the goddess

I hit 3 goodwills and a savers today. Except for the first Goodwill, I struck out. But at the first one, I hit pay dirt. A shiatsu for a grave grabber, several unique bottles, two brand new 20" or so wreath forms, and a metal cross for a tombstone. All 1/2 off, and all for $19 and change. I haven't unpacked them, but tomorrow I will get them out an post photos.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Saki, great items as usual! Do you know how you are going to transform something as soon as you see it? Sometimes I get something and it lies around waiting for me to get inspired, LOL.
> 
> dawnski, What a great estate sale to happen upon. I love anything medieval, as that is one of my rotating themes. Great score!



sometimes it hits me right away other times i am like you it sits around for a while. LOL you see it and go that is cool i know womething will hit me and buy it LOL like this guy i had to have not sure what i will do with him but he is cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> Picked up these items at an estate sale. The person's basement was all medieval. It's three feet tall. The sword and mace are metal and can come off the display. You would probably cry at the things I didn't pick up. Three to four foot tall standing knight, body chest plate, wood wall silhouettes and misc. medieval stuff. If you are near Naperville, IL, it's at the intersection of Book Rd. and Shillinger. Everything is half off. The basement was all dark wood from the '70s and you should have seen the fireplace. Like a small medieval furnace! They also had an Odyssey and Atari with the original box!


Now that is one wicked find so cool love it


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

Here's two of my latest finds. The clock was from a Peddlers Mall booth and the Spice rack from the Goodwill. Trying to decide whether to cut out the center of the clock for a pendulum or not. The rack will be dressed for potions.


----------



## Deadna

My sister found this thrown out at the curb and thought of me  Can't wait to see one of my mini skells on it!
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...thriftstore-finds-picture159772-curb-find.jpg


----------



## Saki.Girl

so cool great find


----------



## Deadna

Saki.Girl said:


> so cool great find


I know you would have had one of your great paint jobs on it in no time  Hubby wants me to paint it but I think it's perfect the way it is  I did agree to look for a tiny leather jacket tho'


----------



## Bethany

Deadna said:


> My sister found this thrown out at the curb and thought of me  Can't wait to see one of my mini skells on it!
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...thriftstore-finds-picture159772-curb-find.jpg


I am on the look out for one of those for my Reaper that "patrols" my graveyard. In Ohio he road a Minnie Mouse Roadster.


----------



## im the goddess

Love both, and I vote yes to cut out the center of the clock for the pendulum. It will up the cool factor.



Thorn Kill Creek said:


> Here's two of my latest finds. The clock was from a Peddlers Mall booth and the Spice rack from the Goodwill. Trying to decide whether to cut out the center of the clock for a pendulum or not. The rack will be dressed for potions.


----------



## im the goddess

Post pictures of the skellies enjoying their new ride.


Deadna said:


> My sister found this thrown out at the curb and thought of me  Can't wait to see one of my mini skells on it!
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...thriftstore-finds-picture159772-curb-find.jpg


----------



## im the goddess

Here's my haul from yesterday. The wreath forms are 17.5 inches wide. Got them for $1 each. The jars were $2.50, $2.50, $2.00, $0.50, and $2.50. The Shjiatsu was $3.00, and the cross was $3.00. See my two orange boys in the background? One is on the back of the loveseat, and the other is on the top of the cat tree. That's Trigre and Miles. 14.5 and 16.5 pounds respectively.


----------



## emergencyfan

I think I actually blacked out for a moment when he said he'd take a dollar for them...


----------



## im the goddess

Nice heads. Great score for $1.


----------



## emergencyfan

Awesome gargoyle!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

For the first time in forever Ghouliet & I went Goodwill hopping. Didn't find a whole lot for the number of stores we stopped at.... but we did find a few things. 









Large cross. This will become part of a headstone. $2.99









I'm.... actually not sure what this was originally. But it will become a topper for an obelisk-y headstone. $1.99









Small cross. Also for (you guessed it) a headstone. Eventually. $1.49

We also got one of those animated Christmas deer things for $20. We are going to brutally murder it and use it's motor for something awesome. It will bleed gold glitter everywhere. MWAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## im the goddess

Nice finds Lil Ghouliette. Congratulations on the wedding.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds love the cross


----------



## bethene

oh, those are so cool,, they will look great on tombstones!



I got this skull fogger from the flea market today, 10 dollars,, and it is 3/4 full of fog juice too,, I don;'t know if it was a great deal, but just decided that I wanted it!! LOL!!


----------



## im the goddess

Cool fogger bethene.


----------



## hallorenescene

dawnski, that is one great find. I would love to have gone, if nothing else but to look and wish. that knight sounded awesome.
saki, that little guy has lots of charm. he would be a keeper
thorn, that is a gorgeous clock. the potion cabinet is really cool. it has a medieval look to it.
deadna, that is quite the lucky find. awesome, really awesome
i'm the goddess, nice finds. you'll have to post pics when you get done decorating your finds
emergencyfan, I bet you couldn't hand over the $1.00 fast enough
nice scores ghoulette. now you have my asttention on bleed gold every where. what's that going to amount to?
bethene, bet it cost a lot more than that originally. pretty cool looking


----------



## Bethany

Thorn you may be interested to see this thread from here
Love the "pendulum" on this clock!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/87120-halloween-grandfather-clock.html


----------



## Saki.Girl

that foger is wicked cool grat find they were a lot more then 10 new


----------



## lisa48317

im the goddess said:


> See my two orange boys in the background? One is on the back of the loveseat, and the other is on the top of the cat tree. That's Trigre and Miles. 14.5 and 16.5 pounds respectively.


 I call my Chester "Orange Boy" too! He'd fit right in with yours. He's about 16 lbs - and 15 years old, but still acts like a youngster. 

Great bottles! I'm so addicted to looking for cool ones!


----------



## hallorenescene

Bethany, I was thinking that clock was fine just the way it was, but your post shows it can be nice transformed too. a hard call


----------



## offmymeds

Picked up these 2 guys for the voodoo theme. Found a table for my alter, and i'm going to redo this cage & stand and put my vulture in it....maybe?


----------



## offmymeds

Also found these at Goodwill















and these are totally not Halloween related but they had a whole tub full and got almost all of them.....151


----------



## Paint It Black

Looks like some great props are in the making, offmymeds!


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds ofmeads oh man can not wait to see the after pics


----------



## Evil Elf

I'm going to just say that the things you all find are amazing, as well as the pocket change you pay. I recently found a life-size Gemmy dancing santa at a yard sale three houses down from mine, and the best part, it was $5! There isn't an adapter and the mic plug-in is rusted, but even if it comes down to...taking...it..apart for parts(I hope it doesn't come to that), I can't complain.


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked this gothic type hanging house up will trun it into some thing cool  


ok was so excited to learn this ball i have glows in the dark i have no idea what it is made of it is very heavy like stone but last night walked out in living room and i was like OMG cool


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek

Bethany thanks for the thread link. That's one of the clocks that inspired me to want to build a clock. I hadn't taken the time to find the thread yet. Thanks for the help. I'd forgotten about the exact type of pendulum, love the axe now that I see it again.


----------



## Deadna

Bethany said:


> I am on the look out for one of those for my Reaper that "patrols" my graveyard. In Ohio he road a Minnie Mouse Roadster.


I found this for a reaper awhile back but it needs painted. It looks much more intimidating than the indian bike......or a Minnie Roadster I think


----------



## Bethany

Off my meds those are some awesome finds!! Can't wait to see your transformations!
Saki, Nice house & so cool about your ball!! I'll be painting mine OR lighting it from the inside with a touch light.
Dedna, I hope I can be lucky enough to find a cool motorcycle for my reaper to ride on. The one you posted is sweet! I'd hae a blast repainting & flaming that out!!


----------



## Kelloween

Everyone is finding great stuff!!


----------



## hallorenescene

offmymeds, those chickens will be perfect for your voodoo theme.
saki, the house is not impressive, but I bet when you are through with it, there will be a wow factor. I love the glow in the dark ball.
deadna, it looks like a ghost rider as it is.


----------



## HallowweenKat

Y'all are finding some great stuff! Someone was throwing out a fog machine & was very surprised to find that it works.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great fogger that is cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked these up today a owl and a psychic reading house has a little damage but i will work my wonders on it LOL even has little people inside it .


----------



## Halloeve55

nice score saki!love the house!


----------



## kallie

LOVE that inlay table!!



offmymeds said:


> Picked up these 2 guys for the voodoo theme. Found a table for my alter, and i'm going to redo this cage & stand and put my vulture in it....maybe?
> 
> View attachment 159925
> View attachment 159926
> View attachment 159927
> View attachment 159928


----------



## hallorenescene

halloweenkat, that's the way to be surprised. 
saki, the house Is adorable. pretty cool what it poses as


----------



## GhostHost999

I didn't take any pictures, but I visited two different Good Will stores in my area and found some pretty creepy porcelain dolls at a price around 12-14 bucks. I had no money at the time but I'll buy some in the future. Just thought that anyone who whishes to make a creepy children's room or a victorian haunt this year, the dolls would be a nice addition.


----------



## katshead42

Paint It Black said:


> My best find today is a thrift-store painting for the clown dressing room (downstairs bath) this year.


That's a great idea! Turning the bathroom in to a clown's dressing room. I would have never thought of that.


----------



## katshead42

I have those same heads! I put them in my cemetery every year!



Mr. Gris said:


> It was an ok day at the sales today. I found some blow mold like zombie and Frankenstein ground breakers, A stack of Scooby Doo DVDs, A Talking Boris Skull, A Hip Swinging Gemmy Frankenstein, Light Up Cat Pumpkin and a handful of cool Christmas items too plus a vintage bowling game.


----------



## Mystikgarden

I love getting on here every morning to see what you guys have found! Awesome finds, not going to find anything like these in my neck of the woods. One can only dream, maybe I'll get lucky


----------



## Paint It Black

katshead42 said:


> That's a great idea! Turning the bathroom in to a clown's dressing room. I would have never thought of that.


Thanks, but it was not my idea originally. I got the idea from another HF member.


----------



## frogkid11

Found this "cutsey" decorative hatbox at the thrift store. It was all silver with french inspired motifs...








...but I found some scrapbooking paper that looked more like 1940's era fabric and covered the hatbox to be this








It's so lightweight that I'm thinking of turning my Serena or Lady Zombie into a hotel guest carrying her hatbox luggage trying to check in.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok i picked these up and i think maybe i might have actual found some vasiline glass whoot. i have a great idea for the ceramic books make over and the little blue glasses will be great for drink me bottols . and loved the look of this book so will become a spell book make over


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok piced up a few more items 
the mask i thought will fit in perfect with dark alice they reminded me of queen of hearts. the little cross was a must have . the red beed thing hangs on the wall a a tea light gose in it. brand new wood toliet set which i am going to paint for decorating the bath room at halloween all of this for $7.00


----------



## ScaredyKat

That mask is perfect!



Saki.Girl said:


> ok piced up a few more items
> the mask i thought will fit in perfect with dark alice they reminded me of queen of hearts. the little cross was a must have . the red beed thing hangs on the wall a a tea light gose in it. brand new wood toliet set which i am going to paint for decorating the bath room at halloween all of this for $7.00


----------



## Saki.Girl

ScaredyKat said:


> That mask is perfect!


ya that is what i was thinking there is like 10 in the pacakge


----------



## ScaredyKat

Even better!


Saki.Girl said:


> ya that is what i was thinking there is like 10 in the pacakge


----------



## hallorenescene

frog, I like that idea. you are going to have a fresh idea haunt. I like it
saki, those will make great drink me bottles. you can have a worm crawling out of those ceramic books. you know, like a book worm. and that dictiomary is so very cool, I wouldn't be able to do a thing to it. and I third that the mask is perfect. painting the flowers red.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> frog, I like that idea. you are going to have a fresh idea haunt. I like it
> saki, those will make great drink me bottles. you can have a worm crawling out of those ceramic books. you know, like a book worm. and that dictiomary is so very cool, I wouldn't be able to do a thing to it. and I third that the mask is perfect. painting the flowers red.


ya i may have to relook over the book and leave it just the way it is i basicaly grabed it cuase love the style of it LOL
the ceramic books i think are going to be truned into spell books with a skull or a owl on top if i ever get any owls from dt LOL


----------



## LairMistress

I did pretty well today! I hit all of our local thrift shops, but only Salvation Army and Goodwill had anything worthwhile. I scored BIG at SA. I got two fencing masks, $3.00 each, a battery operated window candle for 70 cents, a ceramic Mary nightlight for 70 cents, a small plaster cherub planter for 50 cents. I plan on using the last two items to cast features for tombstones, etc. They're too heavy to use as-is. Sorry for the poor quality of the pic, my camera is stuck in self-portrait mode, which sucks (and makes picture taking rather acrobatic).

I also plan on painting the fencing masks black. I had one with a hood when I was a kid (incidentally, "found" outside of a Salvation Army box...had no idea it was stealing to take it, but there was also a huge "No Dumping" decal on the box itself). We made a dummy for it, and set it out on the front porch every year. Many kids wouldn't even step foot on the porch, they were so afraid of it. I redeemed myself today, considering I think that they were meant to be sold as a set, as there was only a price on one, and I offered to pay the same for both when the cashier asked me if I thought they were a set. 

Goodwill only produced an electric window candle with "drips" on it, a heavy mini-urn that I want to put in the cemetery with either dead flowers or a battery op tealight, and two (plastic) faux metal sconces that I plan on putting on a mausoleum someday, with skinny flicker candles in them.


----------



## LairMistress

katshead42 said:


> I have those same heads! I put them in my cemetery every year!


I have that zombie ground breaker, he has hands, too. The year that I got it, I was pregnant and horribly ill with morning sickness. I had to make someone else put it out for me, because I couldn't leave it out of the scene, but couldn't stand to look at it either, LOL. I looked at the pic again, I see the hands now. Missed them the first time!


----------



## Saki.Girl

nice finds for sure


----------



## LairMistress

moonwitchkitty said:


> View attachment 159308
> 
> had this years ago before my divorce x hubby sold all my things... Finally re- bought this little beauty


 I lost a lot of my things the same way! I'm still working on replacing the rest of my light-up Jack O' Lantern collection. I used to have more than 20. I have 4-5 now, because I made sure to take the best ones with me "just in case".


----------



## hallorenescene

lairmistress, those fencing masks are pretty cool


----------



## Bethany

great finds everyone! i am hoping to hit Savers while in Toledo & going to Shipshewanna, IN on tuesday!! GIANT Fleamarket 
Hope I find some goodies!


----------



## Minshe

I found a stuffed deer's head at Goodwill today--which was very creepy, I didn't buy it--not my thing, but it really creeped me out just sitting there on the shelf--it wasn't mounted, just stuffed and laying there....I should have taken a picture.


----------



## Teresa M

Paint It Black said:


> Today was my day to hit the motherload at a moving sale. My favorite items are the blow molds, two Ben Cooper paper treat bags, Gemmy bone curtain, Gemmy Spirit Ball, Gemmy head on a platter, Vasoline glass set, and metal light-up spooky tree. Everything works except the lights on the blow molds, which is an easy fix.
> Here are photos:


I have that head on a tray and I use that to make my meat head for the buffet at my party. It scares the **** out of everyone!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

good luck Bethany, I hope you find some good buys
minshe, that does sound creepy. there are a lot on here though that are probably drooling. 
Teresa, that sounds cool. bet it does scare everyone. lol


----------



## Penumbra

Another Halloween enthusiast in my area sold me a full size Toe Pincher Coffin for $35.00. It came complete with stained wood to give it an old rotted feel. I dunno what I'm going to do with it yet, but oh the possibilities!


----------



## HallowweenKat

Penumbra said:


> Another Halloween enthusiast in my area sold me a full size Toe Pincher Coffin for $35.00. It came complete with stained wood to give it an old rotted feel. I dunno what I'm going to do with it yet, but oh the possibilities!


Excellent!


----------



## Tannasgach

Sweet Penumbra!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Penumbra said:


> Another Halloween enthusiast in my area sold me a full size Toe Pincher Coffin for $35.00. It came complete with stained wood to give it an old rotted feel. I dunno what I'm going to do with it yet, but oh the possibilities!


post up pics love to see it

i see your in oregon too whoot another person from oregon


----------



## hallorenescene

penumbra, that is very cool, and yeah, the possibilities.
I went to a garage sale and got this for $15.00

I figure I can put it in the graveyard as a dead wedding couple.
I also got one of those massagers everyone talks about to use in making props for $4.00. now I just got to figure out how they are put to use


----------



## NOWHINING

you could give it to me??!!! I have been "dying" to get a toe pincher coffin for years!



Penumbra said:


> Another Halloween enthusiast in my area sold me a full size Toe Pincher Coffin for $35.00. It came complete with stained wood to give it an old rotted feel. I dunno what I'm going to do with it yet, but oh the possibilities!


----------



## Saki.Girl

that is a great idea Hallorenescene cant wait to see it when your done


----------



## NOWHINING

okay these Silver Lady and I have scored in the past month....


----------



## hallorenescene

nowhining, good score. I've seen some pretty cool things done with those heads. do you have specific plans for it? and bottles are always fun


----------



## NOWHINING

I really liked Saki.Girl's Day of Dead theme. Right now I have Barbie one that I am trying to do and I keep having to repaint it over again.



hallorenescene said:


> nowhining, good score. I've seen some pretty cool things done with those heads. do you have specific plans for it? and bottles are always fun


----------



## NOWHINING

I almost forgot! PAID $5.00 for it!


----------



## Saki.Girl

NOWHINING said:


> I really liked Saki.Girl's Day of Dead theme. Right now I have Barbie one that I am trying to do and I keep having to repaint it over again.


cool can not wait to see it when your done


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up this cool red box , more red glass and latern and some black curl ribbion 


i also got this book i loved the cover the title is A series of unfortunate events 
i open the book and it startes out 
If you are intrested in a stories with happy endings you would be better off reading some other book. in this book not only is there no happy ending, there is no happy beginning and very few happy things in the middle. 

so it totaly cought my attention and i bought it lol


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Great score Saki


----------



## chinclub

I found this wonderful couch on a trash pile. FREE!!! It will go great in our Haunted Hotel lobby since I am going for an old timey feel.


----------



## Saki.Girl

chinclub said:


> I found this wonderful couch on a trash pile. FREE!!! It will go great in our Haunted Hotel lobby since I am going for an old timey feel.


That is so cool great find


----------



## BiggieShawty

Amazing! What an awesome find and best of all free. Plus it's just perfect. 


chinclub said:


> I found this wonderful couch on a trash pile. FREE!!! It will go great in our Haunted Hotel lobby since I am going for an old timey feel.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found a couple small items today, A cute little 30" jointed witch made by Beistle witch which will look great in my son's third grade classroom this year. Yes a great thing about Utah they still allow Halloween decoration in public schools. Also picked-up this vinyl Haunted house which will also go to decorate the classroom.


----------



## Kelloween

chinclub said:


> I found this wonderful couch on a trash pile. FREE!!! It will go great in our Haunted Hotel lobby since I am going for an old timey feel.


THAT is AWESOME!!! OOPS, I get excited when I see something I REALLY like!! Great find Chin!


----------



## Ugly Joe

Picked up a 3000 watt continuous fogger today at a warehouse sale - from what I can find on the web, it has 40,000 cubic foot / minute output, and when I tested it, that seems like a reasonable figure.

It may not have been the deal of the decade, but I only had to spend $200 - looks like it goes for $400-$600 new.


----------



## Paint It Black

Chinclub, that sofa is perfect for your haunted hotel.

StringyJack, I love finding old Beistles.


----------



## Saki.Girl

got some great finds today picked up all of these . the light is just to cool will have bats painted on it, the flowers are going to go into a bird cage arrange ment, the black box is going to be made into a witch kit or vampire kit. got the little owl cause just so cute. going to be sending the clown to someone  and also more bottles for potions. the stone guy is in my bathroom LOL and not sure what going to do with the glass bead things but for 10 cents could not pass them up 










then i get a whole tote at a g sale for 5.00 

i see stuff in it that i can use for halloween so i bought it how can i go wrong for 5 bucks 


i thought these would make great crystal balls for the minitures working on


there is all kinds of beads and stuff i can use in halloween stuff


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I'm with ya paint it black...Ha ha I forgot to post a pic...BTW the vinyl one is a sticker.


----------



## guttercat33

oh wow love those


----------



## Halloeve55

saki:you must have a natural radar for awesome scores..where do you find these treasures!


----------



## Danny-Girl

Saki ...great stuff


----------



## Danny-Girl

Chinclub that couch is very cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

Halloeve55 said:


> saki:you must have a natural radar for awesome scores..where do you find these treasures!


salvation army is where i find 90 percent of what i find


----------



## im the goddess

Very nice bottles for potions, and I can see a head under the glass dome.



NOWHINING said:


> okay these Silver Lady and I have scored in the past month....


----------



## im the goddess

That book was the beginning of a very popular kids series a few years back. My youngest son is the right age, but I do not remember if he liked and read them.



Saki.Girl said:


> picked up this cool red box , more red glass and latern and some black curl ribbion
> 
> 
> i also got this book i loved the cover the title is A series of unfortunate events
> i open the book and it startes out
> If you are intrested in a stories with happy endings you would be better off reading some other book. in this book not only is there no happy ending, there is no happy beginning and very few happy things in the middle.
> 
> so it totaly cought my attention and i bought it lol


----------



## im the goddess

That rocks!! Sounds like you got a great deal.



Ugly Joe said:


> Picked up a 3000 watt continuous fogger today at a warehouse sale - from what I can find on the web, it has 40,000 cubic foot / minute output, and when I tested it, that seems like a reasonable figure.
> 
> It may not have been the deal of the decade, but I only had to spend $200 - looks like it goes for $400-$600 new.


----------



## hallorenescene

no whining, ghostbuster Atari looks fun. 
saki, you got some nice deals. that book looks cool. my daughter loves the movie by that name
chinclub, that is a beautiful antique couch. I would want to fix it up. really just so pretty
stringy, 2 good finds. they will look great in the classroom.
ugly joe, sounds like you got an awesome fogger
saki, love what you got. that lamp is so pretty. little bats on it will be very cute. and that stone guy is very unique, I love him. that jewelry box looks like one I use to have. mine was gold though. you got some really pretty xmas stuff.
stringy, those 2 items are very cool. I love cutouts


----------



## Tannasgach

chinclub said:


> I found this wonderful couch on a trash pile. FREE!!! It will go great in our Haunted Hotel lobby since I am going for an old timey feel.


omg chin that couch is perfect! Already distressed . Just be careful of what could be nesting in it; ever see that episode of _The Big Bang Theory _of when Penny brings home that chair she found? 

Gome GW finds -


----------



## chinclub

Tannasgach said:


> omg chin that couch is perfect! Already distressed . Just be careful of what could be nesting in it; ever see that episode of _The Big Bang Theory _of when Penny brings home that chair she found?


I had the thought of what might be in there, but thankfully, the haunted house is its own building away from the house. Any creepy crawlies that come out will just be added decorations! LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

more great finds so cool


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked these up today time to give them a make over


----------



## hallorenescene

tannas, you got some really nice stuff. is the cat an earring holder? so do tell, what was the nesting in the big bang theory?
saki, very pretty. i'm always interested in your makeovers


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> tannas, you got some really nice stuff. is the cat an earring holder? so do tell, what was the nesting in the big bang theory?
> saki, very pretty. i'm always interested in your makeovers


started on one of the tea pots pics soon


----------



## Tannasgach

Nice find on the teapots saki! 


hallorenescene said:


> tannas, you got some really nice stuff. is the cat an earring holder? so do tell, what was the nesting in the big bang theory?


The cat is a candle holder hallo, you put a tealight in the belly under the fish. I haven't tried it yet but it should glow bright because the inside is painted gold. They never really disclosed what was in Penny's chair, you just saw movement under the upholstery, probably a rat. omg could you imagine bringing home a piece of furniture with a rat in it?!  Now that's creepy.


----------



## hallorenescene

tannas, I never thought of a rat. I thought of spiders, **** roaches, bed bugs. any one of them bad news
that is really a cool cat


----------



## offmymeds

Wow, everyone is finding great stuff!!!! Soo much fun to see what you guys pick up.

I found this........ and i only paid $4.00 for it. They had 2 but no room in the car for both :-( 

Creeeepycathy really has me wanting to do an Asylum theme....


----------



## IshWitch

That is great. You might want to have it appraised just in case! 




chinclub said:


> I found this wonderful couch on a trash pile. FREE!!! It will go great in our Haunted Hotel lobby since I am going for an old timey feel.


----------



## IshWitch

I have that bowl stand, paid $7 for it and it's bowl (not the proper bowl, but it fits) and have used it as a blood sacrifice bowl. I love the cooking pot with the handle and the bowl and pestle! Great job!




Tannasgach said:


> omg chin that couch is perfect! Already distressed . Just be careful of what could be nesting in it; ever see that episode of _The Big Bang Theory _of when Penny brings home that chair she found?
> 
> Gome GW finds -


----------



## IshWitch

I have one of those wheelchairs too. I want to alter it, trying to figure out how. They are now "illegal" in nursing homes because the wire spokes have been deemed dangerous. So everyone keep your eyes out for them, should be a lot available.




offmymeds said:


> Wow, everyone is finding great stuff!!!! Soo much fun to see what you guys pick up.
> 
> I found this........ and i only paid $4.00 for it. They had 2 but no room in the car for both :-(
> 
> Creeeepycathy really has me wanting to do an Asylum theme....
> View attachment 161071


----------



## IshWitch

Saki! Great haul you have there! The Easter Island stone guy is a kleenex box, are you using it for that in your bathroom? I almost bought one, but hubby has the bathroom in lighthouses and he wouldn't let me


----------



## Saki.Girl

IshWitch said:


> Saki! Great haul you have there! The Easter Island stone guy is a kleenex box, are you using it for that in your bathroom? I almost bought one, but hubby has the bathroom in lighthouses and he wouldn't let me


haha yep it is in the bathroom right now LOL


----------



## chinclub

IshWitch said:


> That is great. You might want to have it appraised just in case!


Wouldn't that be something if it was valuable.


----------



## NOWHINING

I keep repainting it because Mom didnt like it. and I keep messing it up as well. I am not a very good painter so I am attemping this wondering what the heck was I thinking. 



Saki.Girl said:


> cool can not wait to see it when your done


----------



## LairMistress

I found more today at Goodwill! (the tea lites and pumpkin are from Dollar Tree; the best I could do there, they still have next to nothing out!)

The top left is a close-up of the cherub holiday ornament that you see on the floor in the bottom right pic. It was half off today, so it was only 50 cents. I plan on using it to cast tombstone pieces. Bottom left is a brand new-still fully tagged SIGG drinking bottle with an awesome black cat design--also half off, so it was $1 (these things are usually $20 new, from what Google has to say about it). Bottom right is everything together. The candle tree is getting a black spray paint job, and some fake candles. I plan on setting it on the front porch. It was half off too, for $2. The top-less candy jar was the most expensive item, at $4. It looks rather old, and has a somewhat unique design along the bottom, IMO. I plan on putting a small skull in it, with some black gauze and a battery op light string in it, and putting it on the mantel with the Dollar Tree pumpkin.
(aaww, guess you can't really see the collage, sorry--it came out really small here)


----------



## LadySherry

Tanna, it's funny you should buy the stone gargoyle on the left of the pic. I bought the same one today. It has an usual feel about him.


----------



## hallorenescene

offmymeds, wheel chairs can be so scary. remember the movie the changeling?
lairmistress, the picture is small, but we could still make things out


----------



## Saki.Girl

I just love seeing everyone's finds this thread just makes me smile


----------



## offmymeds

Yes Hallo, I remember that movie! creeepy!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

my find of the day i am think it will be getting a make over


----------



## NOWHINING

niiiccceeeeee!


----------



## Saki.Girl

NOWHINING said:


> niiiccceeeeee!


thanks i love it and think it would look killer giving it a gothic look black and red here i come LOL


----------



## ravenworks69

Saki.Girl said:


> my find of the day i am think it will be getting a make over



I would so have to make a huge pipe organ out of that with bones and a creepy animated organist playing it. Maybe the pipes coming out of the open mouths of skulls...good lord I'm jealous. Great find!


----------



## Guest

I almost forgot to add a photo of last weekends haul. I was at my yearly Holiday Swap meet and sold a bunch but I brought back this chunk  I am repairing the Gargoyle for a roof scene and the Ghost and Tombstone are headed to the graveyard this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is gorgeous. you have got to post pictures of that when finished. ravenworks, that is a fine idea.
gris, as always...nice find. I want them all but the ghost and the gargoyle. once again I feel my collection is soooo small. I've been seeing a lot of blow molds on craigslist, but they are 3 hours away. just wish I had some gris luck


----------



## Saki.Girl

ravenworks69 said:


> I would so have to make a huge pipe organ out of that with bones and a creepy animated organist playing it. Maybe the pipes coming out of the open mouths of skulls...good lord I'm jealous. Great find!


that is a fantastic idea for sure. may have to give that some consideration LOL


----------



## creeperguardian

Saki.Girl said:


> picked up a few more things


Saki i have that same gargoyle the inside is hollow correct??


----------



## Saki.Girl

creeperguardian said:


> Saki i have that same gargoyle the inside is hollow correct??


yep it is ceramic and hollow LOL


----------



## creeperguardian

AWESOME i love him so much and the fact that you can get the insent things for him make him creepier.


----------



## Guest

Saki I love that Gargoyle!


----------



## OpalBeth

Found the two pictures at a local thrift store. Paid $4.00 for the both of them. I haven't decided if I will keep them as is or make them look more distressed. The table my hubby found by the curb, just needs some black spray paint and a table top.


----------



## BlueFrog

OpalBeth, I WANT YOUR TABLE! Not just for Halloween, for year round. I can't believe your hubby found that at CurbMart.
_______________

At long last I have a cool find to report. Went to an antique mall today and bought a seated female mannequin with two left arms in bright screaming red. I don't know what it is with me and Scarlet Women! I will probably repaint and keep her although depending on whether we're in a new house - one which is, sadly, even smaller than our current home - she may wind up for sale. Either way, she is very cool.


----------



## Bethany

Thank for the laugh BlueFrog!! 
OpalBeth Love the table. Making the "cat eye Mask" out of paper & putting on the pics at halloween would be eye catching. I think there is someone on this forum that would REALLY like them for their CarnEvil display this year.  It is amazing what people put out to the curb. I was one of "those people" last November when we made the move from one state to another.


----------



## matrixmom

Opal beth - love those pics. They look almost disney "haunted mansion"ish.


----------



## Saki.Girl

matrixmom said:


> Opal beth - love those pics. They look almost disney "haunted mansion"ish.


i was thining the same thing as soon as i saw them . 

love the pics great find


----------



## frogkid11

matrixmom said:


> Opal beth - love those pics. They look almost disney "haunted mansion"ish.


Great, imaginative minds think alike! My granny used to have a complete set of those pics of children with the big "sad" eyes and they used to creep me out. There was a pair of two other kids that were dressed like jesters/clowns and they were REALLY scary.


----------



## OpalBeth

matrixmom said:


> Opal beth - love those pics. They look almost disney "haunted mansion"ish.


Thanks everyone! Matrixmom, I thought the same thing! Couldn't pass them up.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Don't know what realm I'm entering but I'm not going to use this in my haunt, just thought it was cool..bought it for $2 at a garage sale


----------



## Paint It Black

Tons of Christmas items at today's estate sale. Spotted this guy amongst it all.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the light and the pumpkin 

my finds so far today 



needed a new craft stool so got the chair and the cups too


----------



## hallorenescene

opal, those are 2 nice treasures.
bluefrog, you do have the luck with mannequins
scorpion, I have one of those. I think it's cool too, but maybe only used it in my haunt 1ce or twice
pib, that guy should blend in with the night
saki, now you all set to craft somemore.
cool finds everyone


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Found this complete at a garage sale, $10.00, turning into static prop for my graveyard


----------



## Bethany

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Don't know what realm I'm entering but I'm not going to use this in my haunt, just thought it was cool..bought it for $2 at a garage sale
> View attachment 161756
> 
> 
> View attachment 161757


I have one of those. Have used it during my Halloween Party. Put it in a corner to reflect on the wall & celing.


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Today I stopped at a gigantic consignment shop housed in a 70K sq foot warehouse, that had every category of used item you could think of. After months of picking through goodwill to find the occasional gem, this was a revelation. Prices were a little higher than goodwill, but you could make offers.

Here was just part of their halloween section:










Here's what I eventually bought. The light was $6, and is designed to be staked into the ground. It has red and green screens so should be pretty useful. The little dude with stubbly legs is actually a mask. They wanted $30, but accepted $20. I figure he can be used as either a prop or a mask, and I'm thinking about putting him in a cage in my laboratory scene.


----------



## Kelloween

I'd love looking in there..that guy is creepy..


----------



## Bethany

I would spend Hours in there!! I'd love to have the coffin!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

scorpion, that is going to be one cool prop.
monster squad, that is a haven. wow! I would never want to leave without a few of those props. oh my gosh, oh my gosh. and what you got is nice.


----------



## Evil Elf

Where is this?  I can see many smaller Gemmy pieces on the back shelves! Oh, I would love to see what they have, but odds are it's somewhere on the opposite side of the country.


----------



## im the goddess

matrixmom said:


> Opal beth - love those pics. They look almost disney "haunted mansion"ish.


Matrixmom, I thought the same thing when I saw them, but the computer battery died, so I couldn't post!


----------



## Saki.Girl

that place would be so cool to go to


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

The consignment store is in Arizona - they actually have two locations, Mesa and Phoenix. I'm going to check out the Mesa location today.

http://ultimateconsignment.com/

Their entire inventory is online, so you could at least look through it if you're curious. I've no idea what they charge for shipping though, if that's even an option.


----------



## BlueFrog

*MonsterSquad*, thanks for sharing the link to those amazing consignment shops. Wow! We have nothing of that scale in my area.

As far as shipping goes, it looks like that varies by item and is indicated in the listing. Here's something cool that the seller is willing to ship. Too bad this one is local pick-up only.


----------



## Guest

Monster Squad that looks like an awesome place to shop!

Yesterday I brought two van fulls home from a huge sale. The first load was Christmas but I did get a little Bayshore 1968 winking Trick or Treat Pail and a little pumpkin. This was the decoration load I brought home.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow great score I want some of those candles to paint black add skulls. Luck . I have not seen much Halloween or christmas stuff yet at sales keep hoping


----------



## Teresa M

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Don't know what realm I'm entering but I'm not going to use this in my haunt, just thought it was cool..bought it for $2 at a garage sale
> View attachment 161756
> 
> 
> View attachment 161757


Or party is outside and we get a port-a-potty. We have one of those and we put it in the corner of the port-a-potty to provide light. It is not real bright, but with the size of the port-a-potty, it is plenty.


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris, what can I say that hasn't been said already? You found more in one day than my family has this entire summer.

Today I did find a complete oil lamp patented 1875 for $3 at GW. I don't have a picture but here is an identical one on eBay. Looks like this model is common and doesn't sell for a lot but I'm still very happy to have it. I'm not brave enough to actually use one for lighting in my haunt but as décor they're great. While there, I also found a bottle (oh yes, another one!) that's the perfect size and shape for a quick & dirty prop I'd shoved to the back of my mind ages ago when it looked like the bottle I'd need didn't exist in the correct size.

A garage sale yielded an unused stencil kit, originally priced at $30, which I bought for $4. It contains some useful stencils I can use to jazz up the signage I use on the tables.


----------



## Guest

Saki.Girl said:


> Wow great score I want some of those candles to paint black add skulls. Luck . I have not seen much Halloween or christmas stuff yet at sales keep hoping


Saki you can find versions of these that look twisted and don't say Noel. They are made by Union and they paint up so nicely for Halloween. I have a black pair I put at the entrance to my haunt and I love them.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Ha Ha scorpion have that light and will be using it this year. It's bright enough to put on the side of my house (which I don't really decorate) and cast some images on there to kinda... fill the space.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Mr. Gris said:


> Saki you can find versions of these that look twisted and don't say Noel. They are made by Union and they paint up so nicely for Halloween. I have a black pair I put at the entrance to my haunt and I love them.


cool i will look for them thanks


----------



## frogkid11

I never get the chance to go to the weekly flea market held about 20 minutes away but today was different. A seller had posted they would be at the market today with lots of costumes and props for Halloween - which mean I HAD to find time. Well, I got there after lunch and they did have a lot of stuff (plastic spiders, snakes, cockroaches, costumes) and I thought I was going to walk away empty handed. I saw one mask bunched up on the ground and picked it up. It was the heavy latex kind and I noticed the words "Don Post Studios" in small script at the base of the back of the neck. I held it up to the seller and she held up 3 fingers so I had to splurge. I don't know anything about masks for collectibility but knew this would make an awesome life size prop. It's shiny because I just washed it trying to get the dirt off, but not bad for $3.00...I think.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Stringy_Jack said:


> Ha Ha scorpion have that light and will be using it this year. It's bright enough to put on the side of my house (which I don't really decorate) and cast some images on there to kinda... fill the space.


Sounds like it might make the cut after all, thanks S_J


----------



## hallorenescene

there you go again gris. there you go again. well, I will just enjoy in your postings.
frog, is that mask supposed to be nosterfa [spelling]. I wonder because of the teeth and the bald head. you know, in salem's lot he is the old vampire that scares the willies out of you when he crashes through the window


----------



## frogkid11

hallorenescene said:


> frog, is that mask supposed to be nosterfa [spelling]. I wonder because of the teeth and the bald head. you know, in salem's lot he is the old vampire that scares the willies out of you when he crashes through the window


Hey hallo, I actually thought the same thing too based on those same features you noticed. I did a search on google and on ebay for masks depicting him and couldn't find a thing...but I think you are correct.


----------



## Saki.Girl

cool mask what a great find


----------



## offmymeds

Nice mask frogkid!


----------



## ChrisW

No pictures to post, but at a flea market Sunday I picked up a "Douglas Fir, the Talking Tree" to hack for Halloween. It was in the box, never used, still wire-tied to the cardboard. All parts are there, and it was only 5 bucks!


----------



## Penumbra

Great finds everyone.


----------



## frogkid11

ChrisW said:


> No pictures to post, but at a flea market Sunday I picked up a "Douglas Fir, the Talking Tree" to hack for Halloween. It was in the box, never used, still wire-tied to the cardboard. All parts are there, and it was only 5 bucks!


Awesome find ChrisW. Can you post a how-to on how you hack into him and what your end product looks like?


----------



## RCIAG

hallorenescene said:


> there you go again gris. there you go again. well, I will just enjoy in your postings.
> frog, is that mask supposed to be nosterfa [spelling]. I wonder because of the teeth and the bald head. you know, in salem's lot he is the old vampire that scares the willies out of you when he crashes through the window


In case you're googling for the masks & to help Hallorenscene with her spelling  it's spelled "Nosferatu" & the vampire from Salem's Lot is "Barlowe." I'm not sure which scared me more as a kid. Oh who am I kidding, it was those damn Glick boys from Salem's Lot that kept me up at night!!










FTR, Death Studios has a BOTH a good Barlowe mask and a good Nosferatu mask though they call Barlowe "Vampyre" instead of Barlowe, I guess there would be copyright issues if they actually called him Barlowe.

Barlow in blue
http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:62/ID:1/Group:6/index.html

Alternate Barlowe
http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:7/ID:1/Group:6/index.html

Nosferatu in white
http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:102/ID:1/Group:6/index.html

Nosferatu in grey
http://www.deathstudios.com/Masks/Index.cfm/go:site.Item/Item:103/ID:1/Group:6/index.html


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

love that pail gris! I'm attempting to begin collecting trick or treat pails


----------



## nhh

TheMonsterSquad said:


> The consignment store is in Arizona - they actually have two locations, Mesa and Phoenix. I'm going to check out the Mesa location today.
> 
> http://ultimateconsignment.com/
> 
> Their entire inventory is online, so you could at least look through it if you're curious. I've no idea what they charge for shipping though, if that's even an option.


Awesome, another place for me to check out...  Crap... another place for me to check out...


----------



## katshead42

Wow that mask is awesome! Great find!


----------



## ferguc

awesome finds everyone!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

chris, that is an awesome find. I have a little talking tree, I never thought of using it along my tree maze path. maybe I can take off the santa hat and put on a witch hat. I wonder if it can move without sound
rciag, thanks for all the info. when the vampire crashes through the window was one of the scariest parts to me. I loved that movie even though it scared me so.
to funny nhh. crap, another place I can't check out.


----------



## Saki.Girl

One of my favorite threads


----------



## Backfromthedead

I found these minatures at a dollhouse store when I was shopping with the girlfriend. I figured I could use them with my spooky town stuff. I had to have the trick r treat bags since I have never seen them before. I put a quarter in the pic to give you guys an idea for how big the items are.


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

I'll have to agree with gris, the twist candles from union are very versatile and you can use them for about any holiday, all you need is a coat of paint


----------



## Saki.Girl

Backfromthedead said:


> I found these minatures at a dollhouse store when I was shopping with the girlfriend. I figured I could use them with my spooky town stuff. I had to have the trick r treat bags since I have never seen them before. I put a quarter in the pic to give you guys an idea for how big the items are.
> View attachment 162566


those are great


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up this box and red glass today


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok ended up getting these little owls too


----------



## Saki.Girl

half off day can not wait till work is over heading to salvation army wish i could have been there when first opend but oh well LOL


----------



## Kelloween

What ya gonna paint on the box? I love wood..boxes, trays, shelves..anything wood..lol


----------



## Bethany

kelloween said:


> i love wood..boxes, trays, shelves..anything wood..lol


 
tmi???? Lol


----------



## Bethany

OK, gonna show my purchases, gifts, etc. from the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the doll and the crosses are wicled cool and the skull light are sweet i have some of them they rock 


not sure what i am going to paint on the box yet. i am with you i love wood anything too makes it easy to trasform


----------



## Bethany

And.................


----------



## Bethany

Saki, the crosses are metal! They were only $1 each! Should have bought all they had. Going to use them in vampire slayer kits maybe.
The doll was $5 at Books a Million. They are reg price in the main stores 12 and up. She is going to be my alien in a jar.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Saki, the crosses are metal! They were only $1 each! Should have bought all they had. Going to use them in vampire slayer kits maybe.
> The doll was $5 at Books a Million. They are reg price in the main stores 12 and up. She is going to be my alien in a jar.


a dollor each wow ya you should have bought them out LOL those will be fantastic in vampire slayer kits to cool . never seen anything like that around here


----------



## digbugsgirl

Great finds everyone!


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> a dollor each wow ya you should have bought them out LOL those will be fantastic in vampire slayer kits to cool . never seen anything like that around here


Going to text my friend who lives in Indiana & see if she goes back if she will pick up whatever they have left. It was a giant flea market.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Going to text my friend who lives in Indiana & see if she goes back if she will pick up whatever they have left. It was a giant flea market.


hope she finds more for you they are fantastic and have so many uses


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok picked up some goodies today 
got 2 more wood boxes to paint some craft siccors and a frame 


perfect for dark alice in wounderland 


this couch was just to cute not to get


----------



## dawnski

I could see a tiny skeleton with a little top hat on that couch.


----------



## frogkid11

that couch is really cool, Saki....what do you plan to do with it?


----------



## Saki.Girl

?


frogkid11 said:


> that couch is really cool, Saki....what do you plan to do with it?


Not sure just yet. It is to big for doll house I am working on now. May need to find a bigger one


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> ?
> 
> Not sure just yet. It is to big for doll house I am working on now. May need to find a bigger one


Is it big enough for Barbie? If so, you can send it to me.


----------



## ravenworks69

Saki, that little couch would be perfect for a zombie "Rose" from "Titanic" to be laying across it getting her picture drawn. 

Marc V.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Some great ideas for that couch. Something will hit me I am sure


----------



## offmymeds

Ok, Bethany.....I have to know more about the chicken feet! 
Where did you get them, are they one big pile or do they come apart?


----------



## Bethany

offmymeds said:


> Ok, Bethany.....I have to know more about the chicken feet!
> Where did you get them, are they one big pile or do they come apart?


They are one big pile and I got them at a Florida Haunters get together. They were door prizes. I thought they would go great in my butcher shop
I'll see if I can find who made them. 

They are latex & polyfoam. Mine lays flatter than it looks in the pic. I wish I would have gotten a pig feet & snout pile .

http://www.ghostride.com/butcher-shop/chicken-feet-pile.html
Ghostride Productions


----------



## offmymeds

Thank You Bethany, hahaha, a snout pile!


----------



## Spooky McWho

Today was a great yard sale today. I bought a whole box of assorted paints and metallic finishes for a dollar. Apothecary jars in a variety of sizes for ten cents a piece,two tall candlesticks for my new mummy area and a whole halloween village (9 buildings) with three trees and a shoe box of accessories for only ten dollars. My car wasfull and my seven year old asked if I was becoming a hoarder do I decided it was time to go home


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spooky McWho said:


> Today was a great yard sale today. I bought a whole box of assorted paints and metallic finishes for a dollar. Apothecary jars in a variety of sizes for ten cents a piece,two tall candlesticks for my new mummy area and a whole halloween village (9 buildings) with three trees and a shoe box of accessories for only ten dollars. My car wasfull and my seven year old asked if I was becoming a hoarder do I decided it was time to go home


post up pics love to see all your treasures . to funny about the hoarder coment LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty

going junkin this weekend hope i find something that i can post


----------



## Spooky McWho

Does anybody know how to upload pics from an iPhone I almost exclusively access this site from my phone. Sometimesmy "smart phone" makes me feel not so smart myself. Would love to share some pics with everyone


----------



## Spooky McWho

I think I got it. Here is a pic of some of last weeks bargains.


----------



## guttercat33

my .50 cent d.i thrft find


----------



## guttercat33

another d.i bargin


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> going junkin this weekend hope i find something that i can post


cool can not wait to see what you get


----------



## guttercat33

d.i thrift store find


----------



## Saki.Girl

Spooky McWho said:


> I think I got it. Here is a pic of some of last weeks bargains.


you got some great finds i love the owl and the frog to cool and the latterns haha i love all you got 
i have those black rod iron wall things


----------



## Saki.Girl

i put red rocks in mini with candles  
View attachment 163008


----------



## Spooky McWho

Great minds think alike! Here are today's finds.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WOW 
Spooky McWho you scored huge omg i to love everything you got owl my favorite ( on a owl kick this year lol ) cool laterns and candle holders and fantastic jars cool on everything for sure


----------



## Bethany

Look out Spooky, Saki is for sure eyeballing those red bottles.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Look out Spooky, Saki is for sure eyeballing those red bottles.


you so know it hehe


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Just a few things I picked up this month. The witch can be made to stand to 5ft and was used only once. The hands/arms are almost as tall as my 2 1/2 year old daughter.


----------



## Redhead

Spooky McWho said:


> Great minds think alike! Here are today's finds.


Omg, totally loving that last picture. You got some great glass jars and bottles, so envious right now! But so happy they have a home with you at least!


----------



## ravenworks69

I did a little "open air freestyle recycling" (dumpster diving) and found 6 of these these HUGE framed sheets of white corrugated plastic. They are 5 foot X 4 foot X 1/4 inch thick. The frame on them flaps upward in order to hold signage for a new sale at a store (new sale, new sign). I wish they reacted to black light but they don't. Regardless I can make huge panels, scene setter style, or any number of things. Because they are a smooth non-porous plastic, they are great for dry-erase markers.

If anybody can think of other uses please let me know.

Marc V.


----------



## katshead42

You could use them to decorate your fence like this thread discusses http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/127281-fences.html


----------



## NOWHINING

great finding everyone!


----------



## ChrisW

2 yard sale finds. I intend to do a wiper motor rocking figure for the chair. It cost $5.
The inflatable grinch isn't my style, but there is one on ebay right now going for $137.50, while I only paid 5 bucks for this one, new in the box. So...


----------



## ravenworks69

ChrisW said:


> The inflatable grinch isn't my style, but there is one on ebay right now going for $137.50, while I only paid 5 bucks for this one, new in the box. So...
> 
> View attachment 163323
> View attachment 163324


I love it when the possible sale of 1 prop can fund the purchase of so many more...Great find.

Marc V.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

I really really like that rocking chair

The grinch inflatable you can flip on CL
I bought a Gemmy cemetary inflatable gateway entrance for $30 bucks at a flea market, wasn't my style, flipped it on CL for $60!


----------



## Saki.Girl

got some great finds today 
this lamp was 3.00 it will get make over along with the hat box and other little box, 
was most excited on the skull bottol i got it for free along with the staff and door knocker and matterial great day for sure


----------



## LairMistress

I hate to admit it, but I just threw out one of those shadow casters. Mine has been broken for years. I always thought I'd fix it, but it's beyond my capability. Now I'm sitting here feeling bad, because it's still out there in the trash can!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

LairMistress said:


> I hate to admit it, but I just threw out one of those shadow casters. Mine has been broken for years. I always thought I'd fix it, but it's beyond my capability. Now I'm sitting here feeling bad, because it's still out there in the trash can!


It's sitting in the trash wondering "why did mommy do this to me?"


----------



## moonwitchkitty

UGH Went to flea markets, NOTHING. Yard sales, Nothing. Thrift Stores, again NOTHING  there seems to be a pattern just not my day


----------



## Spooky McWho

Great day SakiGirl! I can't wait to see the makeovers. That staff is very cool and for free Amazing!


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok picked up a few more items


and love this


----------



## Deadna

Just a small part of a bunch of old wrought iron pieces my awesome cousin gave to me this weekend! She is in her 80's so has been collecting many years...her yard is perfect for haunting but she won't let me post pics 








The rest is loaded in my wheelbarrow..................


----------



## frogkid11

Saki- great finds....but where did you find that fantastic iron folding screen? I was looking for one of those last year to separate and use two panels are gates for my entry columns...that is superb!


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Saki- great finds....but where did you find that fantastic iron folding screen? I was looking for one of those last year to separate and use two panels are gates for my entry columns...that is superb!


i actual got it at salvation army today for 25.00


----------



## Deadna

Some of the yardsale items I got today. How do you load more than one pic to a post??????


----------



## Saki.Girl

Deadna said:


> Just a small part of a bunch of old wrought iron pieces my awesome cousin gave to me this weekend! She is in her 80's so has been collecting many years...her yard is perfect for haunting but she won't let me post pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest is loaded in my wheelbarrow..................


love the rod iron so cool


----------



## Bethany

Deadna said:


> Some of the yardsale items I got today. How do you load more than one pic to a post??????


Deadna, upload the first then click to add another, but you have to upload each one first.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Wow, all great hauls, wrought iron divider looks great, Deanda, nice haul


----------



## bl00d

Got this at a yard sale for only a $1, it's an outdoor lamp, it has a dimmer and it works!!!. Only missing one piece of glass but no biggie!!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice score blood


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the lamp io have been looking for some like that great score


----------



## Backfromthedead

I picked this Alligator up at a Goodwill store yesterday. He is pretty cool and is made out of a hard plastic. The only thing I don't like about him (I will repaint) are his teeth and mouth. I am making his teeth a white/yellow combo and the inside of his mouth a pinkish color like a real gator. All and all it was a good score for 5 bucks. He is about 2 ft long and weighs about a pound and a half. I am going to use him for my Haunted Plantation theme I am putting together this year.


----------



## kittyvibe

Down the street from me I almost jumped out of the car when we passed a curbed piano. It looked almost exactly like this one--> http://www.antiquepianoshop.com/product/126/cornish-piano-cased-reed-organ/ But missing the top drawer above the keys.

I gave my best puppy dog eyes and pout but my boyfriend wasnt having it. I dont even have a truck and would need to somehow wheel it home anyway. The house it was in front of is known to be a very old and established family in the area and I can only imagine what other cool stuff they have inside. The condition is very worm but its already perfect for a haunt setup if anyone needs it.


----------



## offmymeds

i'm so far behind! 
Spooky - dang, you got some great stuff! 
Chocchip, love the witch
Chris that rocker is great!! 
Deadna, WOW! great scores
Back from the dead...............I WANT that gator!!! What an awesome find!


----------



## Saki.Girl

kittyvibe said:


> Down the street from me I almost jumped out of the car when we passed a curbed piano. It looked almost exactly like this one--> http://www.antiquepianoshop.com/product/126/cornish-piano-cased-reed-organ/ But missing the top drawer above the keys.
> 
> I gave my best puppy dog eyes and pout but my boyfriend wasnt having it. I dont even have a truck and would need to somehow wheel it home anyway. The house it was in front of is known to be a very old and established family in the area and I can only imagine what other cool stuff they have inside. The condition is very worm but its already perfect for a haunt setup if anyone needs it.


i almost got a organ the other day if my place was bigger i would have LOL


----------



## Bethany

If I brought home a piano or organ, I'd have to hire a divorce attorney. 
Running out of room in the 2nd storage unit unless I go in and reorganize & restack.  The main one is FULL!!


----------



## Redhead

Backfromthedead said:


> I picked this Alligator up at a Goodwill store yesterday. He is pretty cool and is made out of a hard plastic. The only thing I don't like about him (I will repaint) are his teeth and mouth. I am making his teeth a white/yellow combo and the inside of his mouth a pinkish color like a real gator. All and all it was a good score for 5 bucks. He is about 2 ft long and weighs about a pound and a half. I am going to use him for my Haunted Plantation theme I am putting together this year.
> View attachment 163603
> 
> View attachment 163605
> 
> View attachment 163606


Five bucks?! That's such a steal even if it is plastic! He looks realistic too which is great, not like a kiddie cartoon looking gator toy or anything. Can't wait to see what he looks like after you paint him. Post pictures please if you can.


----------



## Redhead

Went to a Farmer's Flea Market of sorts that's located right on the border of Maryland and Virginia, honestly can't remember which side it's so close but they are open every Saturday and Sunday and that's where I picked up these beauties!
I got some fake jellie fish bait stuff to put in my witch jars this year. Seven packets for $5 which I had to get. I think I may buy more this next Saturday, there was a huge tub of them and it took me forever to settle on just seven. I think I scored on the seahorse shaped one for my Witch display this year, might fill it with fake seahorse tails from the black sea or something like that. Anyone know of a good website that sells just corks though? It's harder to find glass bottles with good corks in them and I figured there has to be a website out there that sells different sized corks for this sorta thing. Cost me $5 for the bottles and huge marble looking things.
















And these guys I found at my favorite hole in the wall thrift store. I'm thinking I might look into vase type styles too, the smaller ones could pass off as potion/witch ingredient holders with a fun top or cork. The can of green beans is for a size reference.


----------



## Bethany

Redhead, nice finds. If you want to do Jelly fish stingers, you can just use hot glue. Squeeze it out on wax or butcher paper ( i actually did mine right on the table) as long as you want your stingers to be. Squiggle it, make it fat at top and thin it out as you go down. Then float them in some water that has been tinted with highlighters or tonic water.


----------



## LadySherry

Home depot has corks in various sizes in the screw and nail section in the little drawers. Prices are too bad.


----------



## Redhead

Bethany said:


> Redhead, nice finds. If you want to do Jelly fish stingers, you can just use hot glue. Squeeze it out on wax or butcher paper ( i actually did mine right on the table) as long as you want your stingers to be. Squiggle it, make it fat at top and thin it out as you go down. Then float them in some water that has been tinted with highlighters or tonic water.


Oh goodness THANK YOU! I've seen those on Pinterest but I didn't know how to create them! I shall give it a try and post pictures if any turn out looking ok. 




LadySherry said:


> Home depot has corks in various sizes in the screw and nail section in the little drawers. Prices are too bad.


Thank you! Luckily I have one just about 20 minutes from me. They won't know what hit them. Mwuahaha!


----------



## Saki.Girl

picking this up today it will get a make over and i will use it for some of my crafts stuff but halloween open it up and have a display in it  if is missing some handles in the middle doors so going to see about picking up some cool ones for it bats or coffins


----------



## Redhead

Wow, nice find Saki. You always find such great stuff, I wish I could tour your home. Where do you find the room for all your great finds? I'm having to go through my everyday stuff just to make room to store my Halloween bins.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Redhead said:


> Wow, nice find Saki. You always find such great stuff, I wish I could tour your home. Where do you find the room for all your great finds? I'm having to go through my everyday stuff just to make room to store my Halloween bins.


Let's just say I am buying my own shed/ work shed for all my Halloween stuff this fall lol I am preaty good at finding homes for everything but need more storage lol. 

All ready found the shed I want  it will double as my mosuleim to decorate at Halloween


----------



## Bethany

THANK YOU SAKI!! hehehe I'll be sure to put our shed in the side yard of our house so I can do the same!!!!
Note to self: Make sure in house search there is a side yard.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> THANK YOU SAKI!! hehehe I'll be sure to put our shed in the side yard of our house so I can do the same!!!!
> Note to self: Make sure in house search there is a side yard.


Ya you just tell hubby see multifunctional


----------



## Bethany

OK Have a question: Do you think that $75 is too much for a motion activated spirit ball, fogger, an image projector & a party mirror ball is high for used if they all work? Or should I counter less?


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Bethany said:


> OK Have a question: Do you think that $75 is too much for a motion activated spirit ball, fogger, an image projector & a party mirror ball is high for used if they all work? Or should I counter less?


I think you are right there but try to lowball 

I like your avatar Bethany


----------



## hallorenescene

back from the dead, those are so cute little guys
saki, you got some more nice stuff
Bethany, you got some more nice stuff too. I love the cook book
spooky, you found some treasures.
gutter, you can't beat a find like that, and your vampire is awesome
chocolate, that witch is very witchy. I like her a lot


----------



## BlueFrog

The first signs of the season have been sighted! Halloween merchandise is quietly disappearing off GW's shelves as they hold back until the big reveal in September. Still, a true haunter doesn't let the absence of pumpkins on the shelves prevent her from overspending on her hobby! Despite being tied down by house hunting and the prospects of moving (OMG, I still have sooooo many props.....) I've made it into two GWs and a SA with results that make me a happy haunter. 

One SA yielded a huge red glass pillar candle holder with a gothic metal design for a couple of dollars; everything about it screams Hobby Lobby but all the old stickers had been removed. The same SA also provided a ton of wonderful silverplate goblets that will have my dead people drinking in style for centuries to come: Three large and three medium identical to this pair on eBay[/ur;] and six medium in a similar, complementary style. While the idea of "needing" more silverplate is beyond ridiculous, I liked this set so much that of course I bought them.

Speaking of silverplate, a search of GW's shelves turned up a Victorian bright cut quadruple plate tea pot for $1 and a matching ?sugar bowl without lid for $2. For some reason these had been separated by quite a distance but prolonged searching turned up no other members of the set. Hope I didn't miss them. I also picked up a leather black wrist band that might find its way into a steampunk costume at some point.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Saki.Girl*, your luck never ceases to astound me. I WANT IT ALL!! Please pack up that gothic room divider and ship to me ASAP 

On a more serious note: *Deadma*, if you ever sell those candleabras, please consider selling them to me. I'm absolutely serious - if we can agree on a price and they're shippable, I want I want I want.


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> *Saki.Girl*, your luck never ceases to astound me. I WANT IT ALL!! Please pack up that gothic room divider and ship to me ASAP
> 
> On a more serious note: *Deadma*, if you ever sell those candleabras, please consider selling them to me. I'm absolutely serious - if we can agree on a price and they're shippable, I want I want I want.



Lol ya I will work on that box for it 
Now on the hunt for some gothic tall candle holders


----------



## hallorenescene

I went to 4 garage sales today. I got an oversized doll to dress for the haunt for $5.00. i got a glass block for $1.00. I got a strobe light for $2.50. and at the last sale, I got some orange and black striped tights for $0.50, a kitchen witch for $3.00 that cackles and her eyes light up, a black veil that is missing a black rose on the headband that will be easy to replace for $2.00, and a pretty tan lacey skirt for $3.00.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> I went to 4 garage sales today. I got an oversized doll to dress for the haunt for $5.00. i got a glass block for $1.00. I got a strobe light for $2.50. and at the last sale, I got some orange and black striped tights for $0.50, a kitchen witch for $3.00 that cackles and her eyes light up, a black veil that is missing a black rose on the headband that will be easy to replace for $2.00, and a pretty tan lacey skirt for $3.00.


you got some great finds today


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks saki. I was pretty happy


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> *
> 
> On a more serious note: Deadma, if you ever sell those candleabras, please consider selling them to me. I'm absolutely serious - if we can agree on a price and they're shippable, I want I want I want.*


*
Sorry Bluefrog...I nearly died twice over these,once when my cousin walked me to the back hidden corner of her yard and I saw her hoard 2 years ago and then when she said I could actually have all the stuff last weekend. This is very unlike her but her health is failing and I think it has something to do with it *


----------



## Deadna

Found this cool fountain for a dollar and since it's plastic it's light and can be added to a stone
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...store-finds-picture164602-1-lion-fountain.jpg

A heavy birdcage for my Dollar Tree owls...they aren't safe from my cat 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...hriftstore-finds-picture164603-2-birdcage.jpg

I find these metal frames all over town for some reason,are they Home Interior???? They say Made In Italy on the back
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...riftstore-finds-picture164604-metal-frame.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, that fountain is very pretty. so does the cat go in the cage to keep the owls safe, or do the owls go in the cage? joking. haha
I don't think those frames are from home interior. I think they were real popular before home interior was around. I got some from my mom


----------



## Guest

Oh I just caught up on this thread everyone is finding really great stuff. I have been just awful this year keeping up and commenting on all your great finds. I also have constantly missed posting our weekend or week finds so I will try and do better as Thrift stores pour in the holiday items soon. This week we had items making their way here via trades, yard sales, craigslist and any other means seen fit. Here is a highlight photo but its missing many of the smalls we got this week as we are working on the Halloween curio cabinets currently. I will update again after the weekend but Friday was good to us!


----------



## hallorenescene

okay gris, nice score. let's see, I love the big ghost all the way to the right. he makes me think of kids playing ghost. I like the littlest ghost in front, and the three ghost trios. then you can throw in the orange witch. I have the rest. last year I put out 13 ghosts in the shape of the number 13. I thought it looked pretty cool. hilda gave me another ghost that this year I will squeeze into that shape. thanks hilda. that santa is so wonderful. I would love to score something like that


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

you finally got the pumpkin with trick in his mouth!!!


----------



## Bethany

Oh Mr. Gris, You torture us all with your super duper finds!!


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah Bethany, it's just not fair. I hit all the garage sales I can find, and I get a few measly scraps. pouts


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

Same with me hallorenescene, most people around me used to decorate a lot with blowmolds, lights, homemade props but nobody wants to sell.I have to go half way across the state to find a worthwhile yard sale.


----------



## Pumpkin5

I love the ghost in the lower right corner....my sister had one exactly like that... It reminds me of everything good about Halloween.


----------



## dawnski

Took a walk through our local thrift store (New Uses) not expecting to find much. I turn down the holiday aisle and could not believe my eyes. Someone unloaded a bunch of cool, not cutesy, Halloween stuff. $50 for all this stuff, what a deal! Someone beat me there and left with a giant foam alien. I left behind a three foot and five foot spider--too heavy and big to store. The giant wasp is a big score. Haven't seen anything like that. The monster in the cage is the Hunchback of Notre Dame.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Dawnski, that...is an amazing score! Man you are lucky, spiders that you left behind sounded like an awesome find too.


----------



## Paint It Black

Great stuff you are finding, everyone.
This is from a yard sale today:


----------



## Kelloween

Paint It Black said:


> Great stuff you are finding, everyone.
> This is from a yard sale today:


nice finds!! We never have Halloween here at yard sales..probably because nobody decorates but me...lol


----------



## crazy4bostons

That is AWESOME!


----------



## WitchyKitty

I posted about this in the craft section, but figured I should post it here since this lil kitty was a yard sale find I picked up last month for only 50 cents!! It was completely plain, though, and was a bit out of shape. I reshaped her, gave the poor thing some pretty jewel eyes, so she could see, and made a fall bow for her with leaves and such! Simple, but a lovely little kitty now!


----------



## dawnski

Is there anyone from Illinois in the greater Chicagoland area on this thread? On Craigslist someone is selling 6 life size (many animated) props and one torso for one price of $700. This includes Jason, Freddie, Reaper and more. http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/for/3970140846.html Such a deal, I'm sure the Jason and Freddie ones would be over $200 each new.


----------



## WitchyKitty

dawnski said:


> Is there anyone from Illinois in the greater Chicagoland area on this thread? On Craigslist someone is selling 6 life size (many animated) props and one torso for one price of $700. This includes Jason, Freddie, Reaper and more. http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/for/3970140846.html Such a deal, I'm sure the Jason and Freddie ones would be over $200 each new.


Absolutely love the reaper...can't quite afford that though, lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

PIB love the tumb stone and sign great finds today


----------



## hallorenescene

dawnski, there isn't a thing there I have, and not a thing there I wouldn't love to score. great price too. so is that a wasp, or a Minnesota mosquito.
pib, you did great too. I want some of you guys luck. I want some of you guys finds.
witchkitty, I like stuff made of that material. i'm going to have a lot of that in my black and white theme this year. you really dressed the kitty up pretty


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, that fountain is very pretty. so does the cat go in the cage to keep the owls safe, or do the owls go in the cage? joking. haha
> I don't think those frames are from home interior. I think they were real popular before home interior was around. I got some from my mom


I love your cat idea! She is way too good at getting into things she shouldn't so that might work out better 
So are you saying the frame is old/antique and shouldn't be painted or anything?


----------



## Saki.Girl

so the red cabnit i was going to get i did not once got there it had broken stuff all over . but this is now sitting in my house and it lights up in the top also picked up this little light that will get a make over.


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm not an expert, i'm just thinking it looks older. sorry, but I don't know if it's worth anything or not. but I do think it looks like some my mom use to own. if you want to make it over, that's your choice. so does anyone here know about these frames? 
saki, that hutch is gorgeous.


----------



## lisa48317

Deadna said:


> I find these metal frames all over town for some reason,are they Home Interior???? They say Made In Italy on the back
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...riftstore-finds-picture164604-metal-frame.jpg


I've only ever seen 2 of these in different store at much different times & I bought them both! 
The one I replaced the flowers with an "antique" photo of my daughter & I have plans to do something similar with the other.


----------



## Guest

Outstanding finds Paint It that is a sweet haul!!!! I love the cut outs and the spiders too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ok picked up all this for 3.50 and the pumpkin talks LOL


----------



## Evil Elf

My father's parents had two frames like those. I knocked one of them off the wall and it broke (more like shattered).  We lost the pieces, so we couldn't put it back together. Are they really that plentiful? I would love to find another one to replace it.


----------



## hallorenescene

lisa, replacing the picture sure made the whole frame look different. I always liked the look of those pictures and frames, and your old time picture in there is even better.
saki, I love that cross. is it heavy? I have the talking pumpkin. your green head and hand are pretty cool too. are those cats sleeping inside your fireplace?


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> lisa, replacing the picture sure made the whole frame look different. I always liked the look of those pictures and frames, and your old time picture in there is even better.
> saki, I love that cross. is it heavy? I have the talking pumpkin. your green head and hand are pretty cool too. are thjose cats sleeping inside your fireplace?


its actual just logs in the fireplace we have a gas one LOL

the tumbstone is not to heavy i love it also. ya i am woundering if the skull head glows in dark LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, it looks like two small gray cats and one large yellow cat. lol.
yeah, it looks like the head should glow in the dark.


----------



## Deadna

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> My father's parents had two frames like those. I knocked one of them off the wall and it broke (more like shattered).  We lost the pieces, so we couldn't put it back together. Are they really that plentiful? I would love to find another one to replace it.


Let me know what size and I'll keep an eye out. I mostly find the very small ones but I remember buying a whole set last year.

Hallo....I just am very curious about these because I can't tell IF they are old and I sure don't want to destroy them if they are. I don't care about value,just preserving the past  On Ebay they call them "vintage"

Lisa I love what you did with yours and it's easily changed back if I wanted.


----------



## hallorenescene

I don't know value, I just know they look like some that were hanging in my moms house. they were there for a long time. they were there when I was little. but I don't know if they still make them or not. what do they say about them being vintage on ebay?


----------



## osenator

Wow, good hauls everyone!

here is my latest haul 




You can see pics in my gallery too.


----------



## Spooky McWho

This is a mini haul my hubby and I got last month from a man who is downsizing his collection. Yesterday we went back to his home where he set up shop for us and boy howdy we got the deal of a lifetime. Pictures will follow soon but yesterday we acquired 47 potion bottles, 12 spell books, 9 
inflatables, two creepy trees, both the five and six foot GR mummies,two large terra cotta jack o lantern, several great vintage reproductions, great spiderweb lights and light sculptures. He also sent us home with extra boxes of assorted decorations pumpkins skulls paper lanterns and so much more. This amazing haul was only $200.00 and I can't wait to share pics because it was truly like winning the halloween lottery.


----------



## Bethany

Can't wait to see all of your wonderful finds!!
Lucky you!!


----------



## Guest

osenator said:


> Wow, good hauls everyone!
> 
> here is my latest haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see pics in my gallery too.


Great finds there Os! I wanted to take the time and tell you that your are doing terrific finding Halloween this year. I like a ton of what I am seeing there! Wish me luck I am off to get my hands on more vintage pieces for our indoor display!


----------



## Guest

Spooky McWho said:


> This is a mini haul my hubby and I got last month from a man who is downsizing his collection. Yesterday we went back to his home where he set up shop for us and boy howdy we got the deal of a lifetime. Pictures will follow soon but yesterday we acquired 47 potion bottles, 12 spell books, 9
> inflatables, two creepy trees, both the five and six foot GR mummies,two large terra cotta jack o lantern, several great vintage reproductions, great spiderweb lights and light sculptures. He also sent us home with extra boxes of assorted decorations pumpkins skulls paper lanterns and so much more. This amazing haul was only $200.00 and I can't wait to share pics because it was truly like winning the halloween lottery.


Oh Boy you did fantastic I see lots in there that I like!! I really like the skeleton he is really a unique piece.


----------



## Bethany

Os great haul! Those Hand cuffs are a costume for a couple. Had a couple come one year to our party in them. LOL


----------



## digbugsgirl

Wow! Nice find Spooky! Can't wait to see the rest.

As always Os, great find!


----------



## Spookybella977

*spooky*

Spooky McWho that's AWESOME!!! I paid that just for the two GR mummies!!! Love that skeleton in the pic!!! Great haul!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, you did score big, and you did score well. 
spooky mcwho, jackpot. can't wait to see what else you got.


----------



## Saki.Girl

my freeb of the day


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> my freeb of the day


Awesome find! All sort of ideas are going through my head. Whatcha gonna do with it?


----------



## ALKONOST

Spooky McWho- WOW! If that pic is any indication of the rest of the treasure you found, you scored huge! Once in a life time find that was


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> Awesome find! All sort of ideas are going through my head. Whatcha gonna do with it?


not sure lol brain is in a fog today LOL been up since 3 am so have not even thought about it haha


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked these up off amazon came today


----------



## Saki.Girl

This weekend probable no treasure hunting for me having a g sale LOL unless maybe some of the peeps bring goodies down I need lol 

looking forward to seeing everyone's finds


----------



## Paint It Black

Had to wait in line for an hour and a half for an estate sale today. But it wasn't that bad. A neighbor went with me, and we just chatted with all the other people waiting to get in. They only let in 20 at a time because the house was only 800 square feet, but packed with antique and vintage pieces. Here's the items I found there:
A bowl made of Vasoline glass.










Two foam heads.










Some items for our Midnight Carnival.


----------



## Tannasgach

Great finds Paint! Especially love the umbrella.  
_(Note to self: where the hell am I going find a black lace umbrella?!)_


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great find PB love the unbrella too and the Vasoline glass.

my big find at the g sale we are having lol


----------



## Paint It Black

That's funny Saki, you aren't supposed to be selling vs. buying at your own garage sale?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> That's funny Saki, you aren't supposed to be selling vs. buying at your own garage sale?


LOL ya the gal gave it to me for free so it was way cool LOL


----------



## BlueFrog

What treasures, *Paint It Black*! I'm especially enamored of the parasol. Wild mice ATE my one good parasol over last winter and I'm stunned at how expensive those can be. Hope you got a good deal but it's a winner at almost any price. I've never seen one quite like it.

*Tannasgach*, there are a ton of black lace parasols on eBay and Amazon. Probably Etsy too.


----------



## kittyvibe

LOVE everything you got there  if you plan to sell any inflatables that you dont care about please pm me, Im an inflatable freak. 



Spooky McWho said:


> This is a mini haul my hubby and I got last month from a man who is downsizing his collection. Yesterday we went back to his home where he set up shop for us and boy howdy we got the deal of a lifetime. Pictures will follow soon but yesterday we acquired 47 potion bottles, 12 spell books, 9
> inflatables, two creepy trees, both the five and six foot GR mummies,two large terra cotta jack o lantern, several great vintage reproductions, great spiderweb lights and light sculptures. He also sent us home with extra boxes of assorted decorations pumpkins skulls paper lanterns and so much more. This amazing haul was only $200.00 and I can't wait to share pics because it was truly like winning the halloween lottery.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is very cool looking. i'm seeing a door to a mausoleum. what are you going to do with it? those books will look good on a coffee table.
pib, sweet. and that umbrella is pretty. perfect for a clown or a tight rope walker. is the umbrella lace, or is it a brocade? 
saki, I see we will be looking at a new craft posted soon.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Also picked up a wood bird cage and a berry like wreath pic later


----------



## LairMistress

I love, love, LOVE those pails! I had the short one on the right myself, and my older sister had the tall one with "Trick" on one side and "Treat" on the other. She still has hers, although it's so badly faded, it's pretty much pink now. I don't know what happened to mine, sadly. I hope to find some like these someday! I scored a whole bag of pails at a garage sale last year, but never did take a picture. I'll have to get around to doing that. I still don't know what to do with them, unless I put battery op tea lights in them and set them around. Some of mine are the short ghosts.



Mr. Gris said:


> Oh I just caught up on this thread everyone is finding really great stuff. I have been just awful this year keeping up and commenting on all your great finds. I also have constantly missed posting our weekend or week finds so I will try and do better as Thrift stores pour in the holiday items soon. This week we had items making their way here via trades, yard sales, craigslist and any other means seen fit. Here is a highlight photo but its missing many of the smalls we got this week as we are working on the Halloween curio cabinets currently. I will update again after the weekend but Friday was good to us!


----------



## Paint It Black

hallorenescene said:


> saki, that is very cool looking. i'm seeing a door to a mausoleum. what are you going to do with it? those books will look good on a coffee table.
> pib, sweet. and that umbrella is pretty. perfect for a clown or a tight rope walker. is the umbrella lace, or is it a brocade?
> saki, I see we will be looking at a new craft posted soon.


Hallo, I believe it is brocade. The lace is sewn into the fabric. It is stunning.


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up thsi wood bird cage and wreath today


----------



## Danny-Girl

My Goodwill finds today


----------



## MC HauntDreams

A few of my recents... A Gemmy reaper over 5' tall. Eyes light and it says various phrases. Missing the hood (but that's easy.) Just $4!!!!!!!!!!!

The other was a pile of synthetic hair for $1. It's not a wig but long loose strands, great for corpsing I figure. I don't think I will ever forget the thrift store ladies face when I asked how much for the pile of hair. Lol!


----------



## Bethany

I love shocking the THrift store ladies! hehehe I'll picked up a bunch of tiny shells in different sizes & colors & they say "so do you collect shells" me "no they will go into different creepy potion bottles......for Halloween". Or the lady at Hallmark when I bought the Christmas card house boxes. "Oh what a great price they'll look so cute out for Christmas" me "yea, no. When I am done with transforming them you won't even recognize them I'm doing them over into Hallloween Haunted houses." Lady is speechless.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

My favorite store has this one lady at checkout on regular basis. She always looks at me out of the corner of her eye as she rings me out. But a few weeks ago she worked up the courage to say something to me: "You always buy the most... Interesting... things. Not at all what anyone else buys in here..."
I laughed hysterically when I got out to the car.


----------



## Guest

LairMistress said:


> I love, love, LOVE those pails! I had the short one on the right myself, and my older sister had the tall one with "Trick" on one side and "Treat" on the other. She still has hers, although it's so badly faded, it's pretty much pink now. I don't know what happened to mine, sadly. I hope to find some like these someday! I scored a whole bag of pails at a garage sale last year, but never did take a picture. I'll have to get around to doing that. I still don't know what to do with them, unless I put battery op tea lights in them and set them around. Some of mine are the short ghosts.


I decorate with my pail collection and I can show you what I do as it gets set up. Basically we build an indoor museum style walkthrough for friends and family. The pails seems to really bring back memories for people.


----------



## Guest

More additions for the indoor display! It has been a whirlwind week again and hunting and picking for those pieces of vintage Halloween we lust after.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes, I want to see your pail collection set-up. I need ideas for those as well, (other than my hubby's idea to get rid of some, lol).


----------



## Danny-Girl

They are soooo cool


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Paint It Black said:


> Yes, I want to see your pail collection set-up. I need ideas for those as well, (other than my hubby's idea to get rid of some, lol).


I wouldn't do this with 'treasured' ones but we took a bunch if ones for 25 and 50 cents from the thrift store and made a pumpkin totem pole and ran lighting inside. So kind of a DIY blow mold. 
Here's a pic - but excuse the tilt and bad base we are redoing it for this year.


----------



## LairMistress

I really like that, too! So far, I only have two types of JOL pails. The older orange Empires like you have on the bottom there, and the newer General Foam orange ones with the thinner handles. I also picked up a sad, lonesome, hot pink General Foam bucket that someone left out in the street up against the curb for weeks on end. I finally decided to rescue it and maybe re-paint it a less garish color. My 2 yr old decided that it needed to be in the picture too, although that wasn't my intention. I didn't put his buckets in the photo, either--he has at least one, if not two of the orange General Foam type.

I really only wanted the ghosts, but they came in a set for $1.00, so I can't complain. I thought that maybe I could put battery operated tea lights in them, and set them along the porch or something. I'm not sure that those will be bright enough, though. Maybe the larger flashing lights specifically made for JOLs would be better.











MC HauntDreams said:


> I wouldn't do this with 'treasured' ones but we took a bunch if ones for 25 and 50 cents from the thrift store and made a pumpkin totem pole and ran lighting inside. So kind of a DIY blow mold.
> Here's a pic - but excuse the tilt and bad base we are redoing it for this year.


----------



## Bethany

Ok, now I'm going to pick up every pumpkin bucket I see in the thrift stores.


----------



## Guest

Putting a tea light in the pumpkins are a great idea we did that one year and lined the sidewalk to our door entrance with the common style buckets we found. I really like that stack you made MC HauntDreams! 

Yesterday we added 9 more to the collection. Some are doubles and some I have not seen before. The black trumpet stand pumpkin is an oldie that's for sure and lights up amazing. The Witch Silhouette hay stack is a neat one as well that I did not own yet. The little pumpkin on the top right is actually made in 1968 by the Bayshore company and is a lampshade you place over your room lamp or its reversible with a second face on the back side to hang off a ceiling light.


----------



## Evil Elf

A pumpkin...lamp shade!? That's so cool! Why can't I find things like that?


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

gris!!! no fair I've been wanting that witch silhouette hay stack for months and months!!!! Where do you find all of this stuff!?!?!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

anyway I got this yesterday:


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Nice find BMC


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

thanks! I saw one on ebay for about fifty bucks and I wasn't going to pay that much just for a candleabra.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Dannygirl, OMgoodness! That is a WONDERFUL haul! 



Danny-Girl said:


> My Goodwill finds today


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Miss Saki I have a few things for you. I found a metal birdcage with fleur de lis topper @ michael's and I found two wooden apple candle holders. I still have plenty of vaseline glass for you as well...

just had a crummy few weeks but if you PM me your addy again I will get it packed up to send to you soon.... 



Saki.Girl said:


> Also picked up a wood bird cage and a berry like wreath pic later


----------



## Saki.Girl

wednesdayaddams said:


> Miss Saki I have a few things for you. I found a metal birdcage with fleur de lis topper @ michael's and I found two wooden apple candle holders. I still have plenty of vaseline glass for you as well...
> 
> just had a crummy few weeks but if you PM me your addy again I will get it packed up to send to you soon....


pm sent sweetie i have a box ready for you to send out too for you


----------



## Spooky McWho

I braved the stifling heat of my garage to get some pics of last weeks epic haul. I tried to divide things into categories but the last pic are done if the freebies. I will post the rest when it cools down a bit out there


----------



## Spooky McWho

Forgive the horrible grammar apparently I need to proofread


----------



## Guest

Spooky Mcwho what a haul!!!!!

BMC I find a majority out junking at sales or my friends find them and send them my way  Gemmy #1 Fan these are oldies I was just happy to finally get one


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow epic haul for sure wow loving the jack lights


----------



## ferguc

some goodies i found recently


----------



## Guest

Oh sweet Ferguc!!!!! The tombstone is made by grand Venture and you don't see it very often!


----------



## ferguc

cool. ty mr gris. its not my style. i guess i will sell it or trade it


----------



## Dr. Phibes

If anyone is near DC, this tombstone on Craigslist looks pretty huge. 6' tall looks more like a mausoleum entrance or something unless that photo is an odd angle.

http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/hsh/4024492492.html


----------



## Guest

ferguc said:


> cool. ty mr gris. its not my style. i guess i will sell it or trade it


Trade you say.....WAHAHAHA (rubbing my hands together)


----------



## Guest

Oh Ferguc I meant to ask is the skull that's large a thin plastic? If so I believe that was made by Artform.


----------



## ferguc

trade sounds neat doesnt it?


----------



## ferguc

yes its a thin plastic. artform u say


----------



## Spooky McWho

More of my finds


----------



## Bethany

Spooky McWho said:


> Forgive the horrible grammar apparently I need to proofread


Nice haul!! I have the crouching 6 ft. cat. I LOVE it! It's head moves from side to side. Made people leary to walk to my door.


----------



## Spooky McWho

These spell books rock. The monster mash book lays the song and has cute little animated scene in it.


----------



## ferguc

awesome finds spooky!!!


----------



## Backfromthedead

So this weekend I was helping my parents toss a bunch of stuff out of the garage that has been sitting there for years and I came across this old toy that I had from back in the early 1980s. It was like seeing an old friend. Maybe (Hopefully) some of you will remember it. It was put out by Remco and Universal City Studios in 1980 and featured classic movie monsters. Although the inside play set is long gone, the figures were all still with the set and they still glow in the dark hahaha The monsters included in the set are: Dracula, The Wolfman, The Creature From The Black Lagoon, The Mummy, The Phantom of the Opera and Frankenstein. The inside was supposed to be some sort of crazy laboratory where the monsters would do all sorts of crazy stuff to each other haha. So here it is everyone and hope you enjoy it as much as I did finding it today. This will definitely find a place this year in my Halloween display!


----------



## katshead42

That is AMAZING! What an awesome find.
I was helping my husband's mother pack up a kitchen and found some fun stuff for my victim so I think today was a win. 




Backfromthedead said:


> So this weekend I was helping my parents toss a bunch of stuff out of the garage that has been sitting there for years and I came across this old toy that I had from back in the early 1980s. It was like seeing an old friend. Maybe (Hopefully) some of you will remember it. It was put out by Remco and Universal City Studios in 1980 and featured classic movie monsters. Although the inside play set is long gone, the figures were all still with the set and they still glow in the dark hahaha The monsters included in the set are: Dracula, The Wolfman, The Creature From The Black Lagoon, The Mummy, The Phantom of the Opera and Frankenstein. The inside was supposed to be some sort of crazy laboratory where the monsters would do all sorts of crazy stuff to each other haha. So here it is everyone and hope you enjoy it as much as I did finding it today. This will definitely find a place this year in my Halloween display!
> View attachment 166308
> 
> View attachment 166309
> 
> View attachment 166310
> 
> View attachment 166311
> 
> View attachment 166312


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, brocade is always so pretty. very nice fabric.
saki, 2 nice finds
danny, those are nice finds. that mirror is very pretty, and mannequin heads are very useful. so what are you going to do with the tomato cage? I like your other 2 items too.
mc haunt, I bet her face was priceless. why did they even put it out to sell if they were going to freak. strange. lol. your pumpkin totem is very cute
gris, there you go again. sigh, I just love your finds
bmc, that is a nice candelabra
spooky, wow! now that is a kings ransom. very nice


----------



## hallorenescene

ferguc, you are one lucky treasure hunter
mcwho, amazing finds.
back from the dead, I don't remember it, but I sure like it


----------



## NOWHINING

great hauls everybody!


----------



## NOWHINING

I gotten this at where I work.


----------



## osenator

I posted this vid in a few places, since it has New props, old props and trift store blow mold.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone


----------



## Guest

ferguc said:


> yes its a thin plastic. artform u say


Ohh well we may need to trade on the stone just message me what you are looking for. The thin skull is made by a company called Artform. I have a bunch they are pretty fun. Made in the 80s and 90s from what I can tell.


----------



## ferguc

I like scary and large. Unusual. no gore/guts. think traditional haunted house


----------



## ferguc

no cutesy either


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Picked up some fun things today. A candelabra - battery with on/off/flicker settings. $2 Brass thing 50 cents - it will be the base to my crystal ball. I think it will be great. 
Some VHS tapes (60 cents avg) for Halloween watching before TV gets into Halloween mode. Yes, Scooby and Chip/Dale in there too. Full ranging family fun. 
Finally a Lite Brite for just $1.49!!!! I am so psyched. Plan to have fun using black construction paper to make my own custom light up signs.


----------



## digbugsgirl

I love Lite Brite! I always wanted one as a child, but never got one.  I had to play with my friend's.


----------



## Deadna

Deadna said:


> Found this cool fountain for a dollar and since it's plastic it's light and can be added to a stone
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...store-finds-picture164602-1-lion-fountain.jpg


Updated pic of the fountain...I took the LEDs out out one of those big plastic door covers and drilled out the lions eyes and glued them to the back. The eye thingy also has sound effects of what I would call crypt noises.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ore-finds-picture166612-revamped-fountain.jpg


----------



## Saki.Girl

Deadna said:


> Updated pic of the fountain...I took the LEDs out out one of those big plastic door covers and drilled out the lions eyes and glued them to the back. The eye thingy also has sound effects of what I would call crypt noises.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ore-finds-picture166612-revamped-fountain.jpg



LOVE IT so cool


----------



## Deadna

Deadna said:


> A heavy birdcage for my Dollar Tree owls...they aren't safe from my cat
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...hriftstore-finds-picture164603-2-birdcage.jpg


Updated pic of the birdcage...I glued parkay flooring together and framed it in to make a bottom tray for the cage. Not sure what it was supposed to look like originally but I love the look now. Added curly branches and my DT birds. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ore-finds-picture166613-revamped-birdcage.jpg


----------



## Bethany

Deadna said:


> Updated pic of the fountain...I took the LEDs out out one of those big plastic door covers and drilled out the lions eyes and glued them to the back. The eye thingy also has sound effects of what I would call crypt noises.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ore-finds-picture166612-revamped-fountain.jpg


Deadna LOVE the fountain. Something else I need to add to my Pinterest Board "Things for Home" 


Like your bird cage too!
here is mine with Black lights on







and in reg. light


----------



## Deadna

Thanks Saki 
Bethany....your birdcage is awesome! I love how it looks like a tiny house and never thought of making one glow before. In the new party edition of Oriental Trading we got yesterday they show a cage with a brain in it. Under blacklite it would be neat!


----------



## Bethany

Deadna said:


> Thanks Saki
> Bethany....your birdcage is awesome! I love how it looks like a tiny house and never thought of making one glow before. In the new party edition of Oriental Trading we got yesterday they show a cage with a brain in it. Under blacklite it would be neat!


Thank you. I didn't take pics of what is laying in the bottom of my bird cage, but I bought 2 white doves from the Christmas section at DT & kind of killed one.  Then you can kind of see the nest in the back left corner - it has a small skull & some skeleton hands in it. THere are a centipede & a mouse in there on the "branches" in there. And I know you didn't miss the eyeballs with the tendons hanging from them..


----------



## hallorenescene

mc haunt, pretty fun items. good movies
digsbugsgirl, I think that is very nice you played with your friends. did you have lots of friends? lol
deadna, that fountain is amazing, and your birdcage turned out very nice
Bethany, I love your cage glows in the dark


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Picked up these. Foam lighted pumpkin has some finish issues but I will recarve/refinish him anyway and he was only $10. He's bigger than the $50 funkins at Joann. 
Another bottle for the potions and curiosities cabinet. Couldn't resist for 50 cents. 
The rubber owl is highly detailed though not huge. He's in a swooping for prey pose.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds mchaunts


----------



## frogkid11

On a recent trip out of town, I found a retro cathedral radio ($13) and a hairstylist wig head ($6). Planning to put an iPod inside the radio playing 40's music at my haunted hotel and the head will be a victim of my headless horseman. 

I love finding all of these items to repurpose, but I get so anxious to set up my displays and it's a little too early for me


----------



## dawnski

I have to say that this has been a stellar year for me with regards to Halloween picking. Someone unloaded a lot of good quality Halloween stuff at a thrift store. I went to a garage sale where a divorcing couple were selling an entire garage full of Halloween items. Today I stumbled upon another large garage sale and found these items that I'm saving for my 2014 (paranormal) and 2015 (CarnEvil) Halloween parties. Yes I'm thinking that far ahead. The Xmas dolls had truly demonic looking faces. I can't wait to give them a makeover. There were more clowns that I could have bought, and for only $2 each, I should have. But my husband is already going to kill me. Half our basement storage is devoted to Halloween.

The house I went to was in a unique subdivision for rich, senior citizens. Every house has their own airplane hangar so that you can taxi your plane out to a runway and fly off. Right?! So imagine a personal size hangar completely filled with Christmas stuff. All indoor stuff--I can't imagine what the house looked like at Xmas time. The poor man's wife passed away and the neighbors were helping him unload a mountain of stuff. Halloween items were a little too cute for me. 

And all I could think of was, "Yep, this will be my husband one day." Airing out my Halloween obsession to the public.


----------



## Bethany

If my daughter had to do our estate, all she'd have to do is call my fellow Halloween people and she'd have NO problem selling everything. But I do hope by then she has gotten the bug as bad as me.


----------



## RCIAG

Went to our usual Salvation Army store in VA Beach & found this. At first I thought I could zombify them. Then after looking at them for the last week & 1/2 I realized I like them just as they are, they're pretty sad looking & not far off from already being zombies. The actual painting is much darker looking than this pic, the flash just seems to highlight all the wrong stuff. Her eyes aren't really that yellow & the background doesn't look nearly as green in normal light.

I honestly think it's a really great painting for $3.99. Great use of negative space (something I just can't seem to grasp in my own stuff) & considering most thrift stuff is really bad Bob Ross imitations or really, REALLY bad amateurish stuff in general, I'm really in love with this thing. The artist has signed it, "Valli 72." The only Valli I know is Frankie Valli & I don't think he's an painter. Here's to hoping I've found some great outsider art!






I also found some round Mummy playing cards which cost a whole 69 cents! The pic isn't mine, it's borrowed from Goblinhaus since I didn't think it was necessary to take a pic of them.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes, RCAIG, I like the painting just the way it is - awesome!


----------



## dawnski

What a great, haunted looking painting. I would say that this could be a painting of a couple living through the zombie apocalypse--ravaged faces, barely surviving.


----------



## whichypoo

man everyone it getting great deals for great stuff. I have not gotten out in tooo long.


----------



## Saki.Girl

just picked up this book shelf going to give it a make over


----------



## guttercat33

I so want that mini monster case that is sweet


----------



## frogkid11

Finally found an awesome yard sale in my part of town - and the folks were liquidating their Halloween decorations. Picked up the 6 foot Honky the Animated Clown, the Book of Dark Magic (animated), 2 large pumpkins, and a pair of mannequin hands and only spent $65 for it all. So happy to finally find some awesome stuff at a yard sale!!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

frogkid11 said:


> Finally found an awesome yard sale in my part of town - and the folks were liquidating their Halloween decorations. Picked up the 6 foot Honky the Animated Clown, the Book of Dark Magic (animated), 2 large pumpkins, and a pair of mannequin hands and only spent $65 for it all. So happy to finally find some awesome stuff at a yard sale!!
> 
> View attachment 167129
> View attachment 167130


Isn't it awesome to score a Halloween haul after countless of weekly sojourns around neighborhoods looking for the elusive props


----------



## frogkid11

xxscorpion64xx said:


> isn't it awesome to score a halloween haul after countless of weekly sojourns around neighborhoods looking for the elusive props


totally !!!! Lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the book of dark mAgic dose it do anything


----------



## frogkid11

Hey Saki, yes it is the animated book that opens itself and a cackling witch voice quotes a spell and then it closes. When it opens, there are also red lights inside the pages that flash as she quotes the spells. The outside of the book looks just like the one held by the new spell casting witch offered by Grandin Road - just interesting.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Cool when you get it set up take vid of it would love to see it


----------



## frogkid11

Saki.Girl said:


> Cool when you get it set up take vid of it would love to see it


Sure thing!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Sweet thanks


----------



## pumpkinpie

Wanted to share this link , Celipops is giving away tons of stuff (u just have to pay for shipping) she has some great finds that would be perfect on their own or as a craft project

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/129096-project-leftovers.html#post1506579


----------



## Saki.Girl

half off day at salvation army lets see what goodies i can fine


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked up a few things got a lantern some bottles and silver tea pot and silver tray cover thing LOL


----------



## im the goddess

Is that a bell? Love the bottles and lantern, oh alright, and the coffee pot too.


----------



## im the goddess

Saki, this is great for so many uses. I would use it to display witches potion bottles. What plans do you have for it?



Saki.Girl said:


> just picked up this book shelf going to give it a make over


----------



## ALKONOST

Very cool finds, Saki! I love that lantern and lots of possibilities for that book shelf  I wonder if half of day at the Salvation Army goes for Idaho too. Looks like I need to make a phone call


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Yard saled/thrifted this am until toe couldn't take anymore and got some good stuff...
2 plastic skulls, some bones and 2 hands; 5 zombie-ish googly eyed light up yard stakes (their ghoulish but cute too); spider webs and spider; big bundle black tulle. All for $3
Then large hard plastic pumpkin for $10; male foam head $2; and ToT bucket 49 cents that will become part of tombstone. 
The terra cotta ghostie thing was $1.49 and will get repainted Oogie Boogie style.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Sorry, post went wacky.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ya i am going to put potion bottles and i have all these books that are on wizards, withches and stuff they will go on it to . i have the first coat of paint on it going with black and white 

here it is with one shelf in it. need to paint the shelfs and do some touch up work but give you guys a idea


----------



## Saki.Girl

MC HauntDreams said:


> Yard saled/thrifted this am until toe couldn't take anymore and got some good stuff...
> 2 plastic skulls, some bones and 2 hands; 5 zombie-ish googly eyed light up yard stakes (their ghoulish but cute too); spider webs and spider; big bundle black tulle. All for $3
> Then large hard plastic pumpkin for $10; male foam head $2; and ToT bucket 49 cents that will become part of tombstone.
> The terra cotta ghostie thing was $1.49 and will get repainted Oogie Boogie style.


great finds love the skull lights


----------



## im the goddess

Boy, you're fast. That's going to look great. Can't wait to see the finished project. Me, I'm slowly cleaning house. The operative word is slowly! And listening to the Moody Blues


----------



## Saki.Girl

im the goddess said:


> Boy, you're fast. That's going to look great. Can't wait to see the finished project. Me, I'm slowly cleaning house. The operative word is slowly! And listening to the Moody Blues


I am on my way to the Oregon coast now lol


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> ya i am going to put potion bottles and i have all these books that are on wizards, withches and stuff they will go on it to . i have the first coat of paint on it going with black and white
> 
> here it is with one shelf in it. need to paint the shelfs and do some touch up work but give you guys a idea


Wow... I'd still be staring at it wondering what to do with it


----------



## Backfromthedead

Found these at Goodwill today since they recently have put out all of their Halloween stuff. They had some pretty cool stuff there. I got the two vintage pumpkin pails, the two pumpkin cups and the two mini blowmolds for pretty cheap. I also got a big bottle of the fake Spirit blood for 99 cents. Not a bad haul today  Let the Goodwill raiding continue hahahaha


----------



## Paint It Black

Backfromthedead, great finds.

Saki, can't wait to see your shelves all stocked.


----------



## hallorenescene

frog, cool radio and mannequin head, and i'd say you found some awesome stuff. just the clown alone is worth that.
dawnski, nice finds
rciag, I like the painting. I don't get why someone would get rid of it
saki, that will be a nice display case, and I see you got a few more treasures too
mchaunt, you're getting lucky again
back from the dead, that stuff is awesome


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Backfromthedead said:


> So this weekend I was helping my parents toss a bunch of stuff out of the garage that has been sitting there for years and I came across this old toy that I had from back in the early 1980s. It was like seeing an old friend. Maybe (Hopefully) some of you will remember it. It was put out by Remco and Universal City Studios in 1980 and featured classic movie monsters. Although the inside play set is long gone, the figures were all still with the set and they still glow in the dark hahaha The monsters included in the set are: Dracula, The Wolfman, The Creature From The Black Lagoon, The Mummy, The Phantom of the Opera and Frankenstein. The inside was supposed to be some sort of crazy laboratory where the monsters would do all sorts of crazy stuff to each other haha. So here it is everyone and hope you enjoy it as much as I did finding it today. This will definitely find a place this year in my Halloween display!
> View attachment 166308
> 
> View attachment 166309
> 
> View attachment 166310
> 
> View attachment 166311
> 
> View attachment 166312


*OH MY WORD I AM IN LOVE!!! Look at that little creature from the black lagoon in there he is my all time favorite right up there with Frankie! Great find!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

mr. Gris said:


> more additions for the indoor display! It has been a whirlwind week again and hunting and picking for those pieces of vintage halloween we lust after.



*love it all!!!!*


----------



## Saki.Girl

here is the book shelf today getting there more to add but looking good so far


----------



## Grego-Fett

I got these at the goodwill for 35.00
































I will be puting these on the Dummy's I making for the yard.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that turned out great. nice paint job. all your little nik naks are darling
grego, now you owe us pictures of the finished dummies, okay?


----------



## Bethany

Great finds everyone. I hope to go out today!


----------



## Paint It Black

Found this little tombstone at a consignment store yesterday. It is similar to one I bought at Michaels several years back.


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, that is a cute tombstone


----------



## matrixmom

FYi - Goodwill has 50% off every couple of months on everything in the store. In my area they put out the ad in the newspaper and then there are lines out the door in some of them. Just a tip.....



Grego-Fett said:


> I got these at the goodwill for 35.00
> View attachment 167619
> View attachment 167620
> View attachment 167621
> View attachment 167622
> View attachment 167623
> 
> 
> I will be puting these on the Dummy's I making for the yard.


----------



## Saki.Girl

my salvation army dose 50 percent off every wednesday you might check the one by you too


----------



## hallorenescene

the treasure chest thrift store has 50% off store wide the last Friday of every month. then about twice a month they have brown bag day. any clothes you can fit into a bag is $2.50 a bag. this excludes coats, formals, and wedding dresses.


----------



## Pursilla

Neighbors were nice enough t' give me this. http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ure167966-neighbor-nice-enough-t-give-me.html


----------



## hallorenescene

pursilla, that is very creepy. nice neighbors


----------



## katshead42

Pursilla said:


> Neighbors were nice enough t' give me this. http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ure167966-neighbor-nice-enough-t-give-me.html


Ahh that's sweet I think my neighbors think I'm crazy. Perhaps it's due to the fact I've already started decorating. In the front yard so far I have some orange lights on the fence and in the back yard my cemetery is almost complete.


----------



## Paint It Black

Our local thrift stores are finally getting out their Halloween stash. Today's finds:


----------



## boobird

First thrift score of the season..Jack Skellington candle holder









Paint it black, would love to find one of those copper jacko's at a thrift store! I love em, but they are a bit pricey at my homegoods...


----------



## hallorenescene

paint it black, nice finds
boobird, nice jack


----------



## Saki.Girl

my finds of the day whoot got this skelleton for 8 bucks and he talks and sings 



got this cool mask too 


i also got these two glasses at salvation army and the pitcher at micheals they match great


----------



## Paint It Black

He's a cute little skeleton dude, Saki.


----------



## NOWHINING

niice finding. I am hoping to go Goodwill shopping tomorrow. Wish me luck!


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I have that skeleton. mine is missing the pole
I went to goodwill today, they use to have Halloween out all year round, I think it is a new lady managing it. there was nothing. I asked...where's the Halloween? she said ,,, oh, we haven't got to putting it out yet. I did pick up a cute Christmas doll and a Christmas tree. go figure on that. I wonder how she would feel if she new I am using her Christmas tree for part of my Halloween maze. lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl

NOWHINING said:


> niice finding. I am hoping to go Goodwill shopping tomorrow. Wish me luck!


sweet can not wait to see what you find


----------



## Minshe

I have that groom talking/singing skeleton and his bride as well. My daughter got them for us 10-15 years ago for our Halloween anniversary. You got a great deal at eight dollars. Just wanted to let you know he has a partner so you can keep your eye out....great finds.


----------



## crazy xmas

Finally got a great score thanks to my friend and HF member Mountaineer 406! He ran passed a work site that had truck loads of foam scraps they said he could have them and also brought me a load just awesome now I can finish my grave yard fence! Thanks again Mountaineer 406


----------



## Saki.Girl

Minshe said:


> I have that groom talking/singing skeleton and his bride as well. My daughter got them for us 10-15 years ago for our Halloween anniversary. You got a great deal at eight dollars. Just wanted to let you know he has a partner so you can keep your eye out....great finds.


cool i will keep my eye out for sure thanks


----------



## Saki.Girl

picjed up this tree and this book for a make over


----------



## goofyjds72092

So this week was very good week for me with find a bunch of molds at goodwill 2 at 2 different local thrift shops and some cool items at the curb end the end got 12 blow molds and 6 signs bayshore was from local thrift shop union ghost with tombstone a different local thrift shop and rest minus signs were from 5 different goodwill's and signs were cub items


----------



## katshead42

Nice finds!


----------



## Willodean

Still not sure why my pics are sideways, but Frankenstein moves and groans, and on the bottom says universal studios 1992 and the pumpkin says 1980...


----------



## Saki.Girl

more great finds so cool


----------



## Danny-Girl

Crazy Xmas that is Awesome find and friend


----------



## hallorenescene

goofy, you got some nice finds. the ghosts coming out of the tombstone is my favorite. I do like them all though. the one pumpkin with the flat head, was there something that used to be there?
wilodean, 2 nice finds
crazy xmas, that is some nice foam


----------



## Cal78

got this Snowman Candle Holder from my Mother who was throwing it out, she got it from Home Goods a couple of Years ago, I've since Spray painted the top and Bottom Black and the Middle Orange as a Jack o lantern


----------



## hallorenescene

cal, that is clever. it turned out cute
saki, nice scores. can't wait to see what you revamp it to look like


----------



## Jezebelle

goofyjds72092 said:


> So this week was very good week for me with find a bunch of molds at goodwill 2 at 2 different local thrift shops and some cool items at the curb end the end got 12 blow molds and 6 signs bayshore was from local thrift shop union ghost with tombstone a different local thrift shop and rest minus signs were from 5 different goodwill's and signs were cub items
> View attachment 168842
> View attachment 168843
> View attachment 168844
> View attachment 168841
> View attachment 168845
> View attachment 168846
> View attachment 168847
> View attachment 168848
> View attachment 168849
> View attachment 168850
> View attachment 168852



Ahh I love the kitty one!! So darling!!


----------



## Bethany

Jezebelle said:


> Ahh I love the kitty one!! So darling!!


Me too! Hope to find one some day.


----------



## hallorenescene

jezebelle, Bethany, they have the kitty one at fleet farm for sale. it is a very cute one


----------



## Bethany

hallorenescene said:


> jezebelle, Bethany, they have the kitty one at fleet farm for sale. it is a very cute one


 Don't think there are any locations anywhere near my area.


----------



## hallorenescene

I wonder if you could do an online search if you don't mind doing the shipping.
http://www.fleetfarm.com/search/?q=halloween&searchSubmit.x=0&searchSubmit.y=0


----------



## Bethany

If I buy any more stuff, I'm going to need a casket because hubby will kill me. LOL He did buy me my 2 posable skeletons yesterday & he has NO IDEA about the spirit that is stayiing with friends right now.  he said i don't know why you're buying this stuff we're not decorating. I said true, but the same stuff may not be available next year. Logical to me.  Oh I am going to get my stabbed rat at Spirit though.


----------



## hallorenescene

that stabbed rat is awesome. i'm going to grab it if I see it around here.


----------



## Bethany

I would LOVE to have the pumpkin guy on the swing that throws out insults! Hubby liked him too!


----------



## Kelloween

lol, I had to come see what the heck was a stabbed rat..!


----------



## Bethany

It is a rat at Spirit. He has a Chef's Knife stapped into his tummy and he squeals and wiggles. I think he will be a terrific addition to the buffet table


----------



## Kelloween

I still don't know..but I tried to see what it was..I'm nosey like that..lol


----------



## Kelloween

Bethany said:


> It is a rat at Spirit. He has a Chef's Knife stapped into his tummy and he squeals and wiggles. I think he will be a terrific addition to the buffet table


sounds delicious...


----------



## Kelloween

why am I up at 3 AM talking about stabbed rats??


----------



## Bethany

4 am


----------



## Kelloween

Bethany said:


> 4 am


lol, this is "quiet time"


----------



## Bethany

http://www.spirithalloween.com/mobile/product/2ecb4937-47d4-49f7-bad3-740626379d2a/


----------



## blowmoldcrazy

great finds everyone!!! goofyjds72092 great finds you were lucky to find those at the thrift store. I wish my thrift stores would get some blowmold donations once in a blue moon they have a blowmold that I want. Cal78 that is going to look cool!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

kelloween, it's good catch up time


----------



## goofyjds72092

hallorenescene said:


> goofy, you got some nice finds. the ghosts coming out of the tombstone is my favorite. I do like them all though. the one pumpkin with the flat head, was there something that used to be there?
> wilodean, 2 nice finds
> crazy xmas, that is some nice foam


There is nothing for head it was made in 1970 by a company called bayshore ask mr. Gris about the company I only know who made it and what period it was made and out all my find tombstone with ghost is my favorite


----------



## Backfromthedead

Found this cool wall hanger/stand alone at the thrift store today. Its from 1972. I thought the content was really cool so I bought it. Other than that the Goodwill had nothing but junky stuff left on the shelves for Halloween.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is an awesome find back from the dead. I think I remember that cover.


----------



## LairMistress

I guess I didn't get yesterday's blow molds posted here. 

Found these at Goodwill yesterday for $4.99 each. The Jack doesn't have a light cord, but the ghost has a working blue bulb in it. 









I also bought a candy pail yesterday. Even though they're the same price that Wal-mart is selling new ones for, I like him better because he's old:









and then I went back today to get this to age for the cemetery (sans grapes):









and while there today, I managed to find these, which were not out yesterday:


----------



## Backfromthedead

Lots of good buys out there this weekend!!!


----------



## Backfromthedead

Thanks Hallorenescene! Yeah, I totally remembered it too when I saw it. I snatched it up really quick. This other dude was eying it too. haha He gave me the stank eye when I grabbed it off the shelf. hahaha oh well.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

$4.99 for the ghost blowmold is a steal. Great find. Pumpkin shouldn't be hard to find a replacement cord for either.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found a classic melting candle blow mold for $6...


----------



## Kelloween

Stringy_Jack said:


> I found a classic melting candle blow mold for $6...
> 
> View attachment 169205
> 
> 
> View attachment 169206
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Im not a blow mold kinda person..but I love that one, Jack!


----------



## Bethany

The melting candle blow mold is Awesome!!!


----------



## crazy xmas

WOW awesome scores!


----------



## nhh

Goodwill near me had 50% off everything on Saturday. It was insane there. Didn't find a lot but, did find a cool glass vase that looked like it might be Vaseline glass. It was only 69 cents before half off  so I bought it and at home checked. Yep! Glows with a black light.


----------



## Paint It Black

Two things I absolutely adore - cherubs and blowmolds. Great finds guys.


----------



## MummyOf5

Went with my son to get a tube for the motorcycle tire today and we browsed the local Salvation Army store. I found a really awesome lamp for 9 bucks, a mask for $2, a scarecrow costume for $5 and several battery operated candles for 39 cents each!































(IF the pictures show up, please ignore my messy desk. My "craft" room is in need of a good cleaning right now.)


----------



## Bethany

I like using the battery operated candles for my candle holders that hang on the wall. I take them out of their bases & use tacky putty to hold them in the bases. Fire hazard averted!


----------



## eeyore_laments

So I walked into my Goodwill today to check out the used Halloween section for stuff and found the old Gemmy Talking Skeleton Bride and Groom in their original boxes for 20 bucks a piece. Wasnt sure if it was a good deal since I couldnt open the boxes. Might have to go back and get them just for the hell of it though....


----------



## Bethany

eeyore_laments said:


> So I walked into my Goodwill today to check out the used Halloween section for stuff and found the old Gemmy Talking Skeleton Bride and Groom in their original boxes for 20 bucks a piece. Wasnt sure if it was a good deal since I couldnt open the boxes. Might have to go back and get them just for the hell of it though....


What no pics?!


----------



## MummyOf5

Bethany said:


> I like using the battery operated candles for my candle holders that hang on the wall. I take them out of their bases & use tacky putty to hold them in the bases. Fire hazard averted!


I plan on using some of them in the tarantula candle base that I got from Grandinroad for like $8.50 when they were cleaning out their clearance stuff awhile back


----------



## Bethany

I use reg. taper candles on the tables where people sit to eat, but only pillar & tea lights in other rooms & not on the tables only where they will be up high where cats won't get near them.


----------



## ALKONOST

eeyore_laments said:


> So I walked into my Goodwill today to check out the used Halloween section for stuff and found the old Gemmy Talking Skeleton Bride and Groom in their original boxes for 20 bucks a piece. Wasnt sure if it was a good deal since I couldnt open the boxes. Might have to go back and get them just for the hell of it though....


Sounds like a great deal! My local Goodwill store will return non-working items within 7 days but, I'm not sure if it's for store credit only.


----------



## eeyore_laments

Bethany said:


> What no pics?!


Apparently the wife didn't hear my request to snap some pics of them... oh well guess that means I gotta go back and buy them so I can get really really good pics.


----------



## ALKONOST

Mummyof5 - really cool finds!! That lamp is killer.


----------



## Saki.Girl

MummyOf5 said:


> Went with my son to get a tube for the motorcycle tire today and we browsed the local Salvation Army store. I found a really awesome lamp for 9 bucks, a mask for $2, a scarecrow costume for $5 and several battery operated candles for 39 cents each!
> View attachment 169642
> View attachment 169643
> View attachment 169650
> View attachment 169651
> View attachment 169652
> 
> (IF the pictures show up, please ignore my messy desk. My "craft" room is in need of a good cleaning right now.)


OMG i love the lamp


----------



## hallorenescene

lair mistress, you can always count on me to gaga over blow molds. your angel is pretty nice too.
back from the dead, you won, he lost, you won, he lost, you won. now sing it with attitude. lol.
kelloween, a lot say they're not blow mold crazy. and then they change.
jack, $6.00? I want to be that lucky. I love that guy
mummy, awesome scores. what a jack pot
eeyore, what? those rock!


----------



## MummyOf5

ALKONOST said:


> Mummyof5 - really cool finds!! That lamp is killer.





Saki.Girl said:


> OMG i love the lamp


I was excited when I saw the lamp. My son was looking at the electronic stuff and I was waiting for him when I looked up and saw it sitting on the top shelf! I had to have him get it down for me (he's taller then me LOL). Then he said that he was going to steal it for his bedroom.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Not all that exciting but found a perfect pirate's shirt in the ladies clothing section at my Goodwill. Off and on I look for something like that to use but haven't seen one til now. Only 5.99 too! Even in my stores they seem to pull this kind of mdse out and charge more for halloween. To go with my pirate theme I found this shark in the toy area that I'm pretty sure I can use a mobile hanging from the ceiling and have it circling around.

Otherwise, a little halloween out but not much yet. Nothing I wanted anyway.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok was half off day today at salvation army and i got all this for 17.00

ok got this blow mold, tumb stone and this cool skull and this tower or skulls 


picked up these cool hands 


not sure if he works yet will see but he was a must have any ways 


got this haunt house you put candles in and a flame less whit candle it truns colors 


then got this cool box wich will make a great vampire kit these 2 skelletons and they are both jointed and this cool mask 


and this killer scroll 



then i thought this was just a cool looking game not sure if it is old or not 






was a great day


----------



## Saki.Girl

so i went on line to look at the dracual game i saw it on ebay selling for 199.00 haha i paid 1.00 lol


----------



## MummyOf5

Saki.Girl said:


> so i went on line to look at the dracual game i saw it on ebay selling for 199.00 haha i paid 1.00 lol


Awesome snag on the game Saki.Girl! All of those were great finds


----------



## frogkid11

OMG Saki !! What a haul today - CONGRATS!! I am so in love with that Dracula game...what an awesome find.


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> OMG Saki !! What a haul today - CONGRATS!! I am so in love with that Dracula game...what an awesome find.


ya was preaty excited about all the stuff so happy to see the salvation army has halloween now whoot


----------



## evachrono

Amazing haul ! I went to two different salvation army's store today and they had zero Halloween related items so you were very lucky indeed.


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I love all of your scores, but that game rocks. $100.00, you going to sell it?


----------



## Deadna

Goodwill had a bunch of these signs.


----------



## Bethany

Love the sign Deadna!
Saki Love all your finds. I have 5 or 6? of those metal houses. they had 2 different styles at Kroger quite a few years ago. A friend gave them to me along with a bit of other stuff. He was so excited he got them fo rme. I use mine as part of the table top displays where people sat & ate. I always use reg. tealight candles. 






here is the other style


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, I love all of your scores, but that game rocks. $100.00, you going to sell it?


Not sure if I will sell it right now might hang on to it for a bit


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, that is a cute sign. I love shoes
Bethany, those are cute houses, and they make cute table settings.
saki, I would hang on to the game too. but if I ever saw a second one, ebay it would go.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> deadna, that is a cute sign. I love shoes
> Bethany, those are cute houses, and they make cute table settings.
> saki, I would hang on to the game too. but if I ever saw a second one, ebay it would go.


oh yes you can bet I will keep my eye out for another one LOL


----------



## lisa48317

Bethany - using a mirror on the table like that is great!! Saki - WOW! My Salvation Armies never have good stuff like that. I am thinking they are hiding all their holiday stuff until closer to the big days.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hey Saki, I used the back side of that same scroll to make my pirate's treasure map last year. The scroll was from Target on clearance from the 2011 Halloween season.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Hey Saki, I used the back side of that same scroll to make my pirate's treasure map last year. The scroll was from Target on clearance from the 2011 Halloween season.


love that idea


----------



## frogkid11

Couldn't pass up this real telephone at the thrift store today. Really want to find a way to put the "guts" from the Spooky Telephone sold by Target last year into this real phone so I can use this at my hotel's front desk. If I don't find a way, I'll just add an mp3 player inside that has the old ring tone sounding coming from it every so often.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the phone looks great


----------



## frogkid11

Saki.Girl said:


> Love the phone looks great


thank you! I must have been sprinkled with some "good luck dust" that came from you, Saki, and/or Mr. Gris because you both seem to find the best things at sales and thrift stores (and lots of it, too).


----------



## Saki.Girl

Now if I can just find a jack from walgreens that's my mission now lol 



frogkid11 said:


> thank you! I must have been sprinkled with some "good luck dust" that came from you, Saki, and/or Mr. Gris because you both seem to find the best things at sales and thrift stores (and lots of it, too).


----------



## frogkid11

Saki.Girl said:


> Now if I can just find a jack from walgreens that's my mission now lol


We have them here at my Walgreens. PM me if you want me to get you one and ship him. I know you posted before that the local stores have your name and number and are supposed to call, but if it doesn't work, out let me know...happy to help where I can.


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> We have them here at my Walgreens. PM me if you want me to get you one and ship him. I know you posted before that the local stores have your name and number and are supposed to call, but if it doesn't work, out let me know...happy to help where I can.


that would rock !!! I am swinging by there Friday to see if he will dig them out for me I will keep you posted cause I want to get 2 I do Christmas as nightmare before Christmas and want one dressed up as santa. 
let me know also if there is anything you are in search of maybe I will come across it here


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Got all 5 tombstones, small JOL, shower curtain rod, mask and bird cage for $5 total. 
Been gathering the rods for hanging things in a few recess of the house (without screws or nails) and the cage is perfect for my BL talking raven.


----------



## Bethany

I used the shower rods in my big doorways & hung my creepy cloth from it. And I used smaller tension rods in doorways for the same purpose. Worked great!!


----------



## frogkid11

MC HauntDreams said:


> Got all 5 tombstones, small JOL, shower curtain rod, mask and bird cage for $5 total.
> Been gathering the rods for hanging things in a few recess of the house (without screws or nails) and the cage is perfect for my BL talking raven.


That is a fantastic grouping of finds and I can't believe they only charged you $5 for all of it. WOW! And btw, that BL raven looks phenominal in that cage - great find!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Just found out the mask is glow in the dark!!! Double score.


----------



## Guest

Saki.Girl said:


> ok was half off day today at salvation army and i got all this for 17.00
> 
> ok got this blow mold, tumb stone and this cool skull and this tower or skulls
> 
> 
> picked up these cool hands
> 
> 
> not sure if he works yet will see but he was a must have any ways
> 
> 
> got this haunt house you put candles in and a flame less whit candle it truns colors
> 
> 
> then got this cool box wich will make a great vampire kit these 2 skelletons and they are both jointed and this cool mask
> 
> 
> and this killer scroll
> 
> 
> 
> then i thought this was just a cool looking game not sure if it is old or not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was a great day


You are very lucky that game is awesome and incredibly rare. I am a toy collector and that is one of those dream pieces you can find. The best part of the game is you put your hand in Drac's mouth and if he bites you he nails you with a red ink stamp! Awesome find! The pumpkin stack is a foam injection not technically a blow mold but its an awesome one made by Trendmasters and sells on an average for 25.00 to 30.00. Great job!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Mr. Gris said:


> You are very lucky that game is awesome and incredibly rare. I am a toy collector and that is one of those dream pieces you can find. The best part of the game is you put your hand in Drac's mouth and if he bites you he nails you with a red ink stamp! Awesome find! The pumpkin stack is a foam injection not technically a blow mold but its an awesome one made by Trendmasters and sells on an average for 25.00 to 30.00. Great job!!


Thanks ya for the info  
I was on line cause I thought what is this and saw where it was his teeth it still has ink too lol I was surprised to find it . The pumpkin dose not light up but going to see if just needs new light.


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up these 2 placemats


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Mr. Gris said:


> You are very lucky that game is awesome and incredibly rare. I am a toy collector and that is one of those dream pieces you can find. The best part of the game is you put your hand in Drac's mouth and if he bites you he nails you with a red ink stamp! Awesome find! The pumpkin stack is a foam injection not technically a blow mold but its an awesome one made by Trendmasters and sells on an average for 25.00 to 30.00. Great job!!


That game looks cool. Is it fun to play?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Dr. Phibes said:


> That game looks cool. Is it fun to play?


not sure have not even tried LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, that is a cool idea for the scroll
frogkid, that is an awesome looking phone. it will look great for your hotel lobby. you have gotten such cool stuff, and have such cool ideas, I hope you post pictures of your hotel.
mchaunt, nice score. I use to keep a couple of masks like that in my hall cupboard. my grandson would have friends over, and they would play ghost in the graveyard when it was dark. they also liked to scare the girls who just happened to be walking by. imagine that. lol. how do you like your raven? I thought about getting one. it looks great in that cool cage.
saki, cool placemats. and whenever I see Halloween games I grab them. for that matter, my daughter and I always grab games. games are so fun.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

hallorenescene said:


> how do you like your raven? I thought about getting one. it looks great in that cool cage.


I like the raven. Friends and family have had a lot of fun with him already. I knew he needed a cage though and this one is just quirky enough to work. 
Actually want more fun cages with other things in them and hang them all in a grouping.


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Picked up these 3 blow molds (one JOL is thin, and the other has a different face on each side), two cool JOL candles with cool details, and a reaper sitting in a rocking chair that is battery operated so I assume he rocks and his eyes also light up. The base of his rocker has some broken ends so some glue will need to broken out for repairs. Total was $20.









They also had these two masks with hologram eyes made by Clown Alley, and they looked a little older but couldn't tell how old or any info at all on them while looking it up on my phone at the store. Anyone know anything on them?


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Been eying these tree trimmings in brush pick up area by the road.

Decided to pick 5 sections today, they will go well in my upgraded cemetary


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the trees


----------



## mb24

I found a few cute items today at a local thrift store including 3 vintage Halloween horns, a vintage JoL bucket and two cute JoL cups.. All for under 5 bucks!


----------



## xxScorpion64xx

Saki.Girl said:


> love the trees


Thanks Saki Girl


----------



## wdragon209

mb24, those skellie horns are just too cool. Very vintage-y.


----------



## hallorenescene

drphibes, you got some cool items. I hadn't seen the small pumpkin blow mold before. it's pretty cool. the flat blow mold is called a blinky. I like your skelly in a chair.
scorpion, good idea with the brush.
mb24, cute items. hey, I have some of those skelly horns. they are cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok where is everyone's great finds from weekend .


----------



## Bethany

Doing thrift store rounds on Wednesday.


----------



## frogkid11

Found this very vintage mask at a thrift store about a week ago. Have been trying to figure out who she is but no leads from eBay listings, Google, or Yahoo. I still think she looks really cool and has to be inspired by the 40's or 50's based on the hairstyle and make up. Definitely going to turn her into a lifesize prop or use this mask to "transform" some of my ladies from Grandin Road.


----------



## Paint It Black

Couldn't get out to any sales this weekend. 

Frogkid, She's got to be Natasha from Rocky & Bollwinkle.


----------



## Saki.Girl

frogkid11 said:


> Found this very vintage mask at a thrift store about a week ago. Have been trying to figure out who she is but no leads from eBay listings, Google, or Yahoo. I still think she looks really cool and has to be inspired by the 40's or 50's based on the hairstyle and make up. Definitely going to turn her into a lifesize prop or use this mask to "transform" some of my ladies from Grandin Road.
> 
> View attachment 171248
> View attachment 171249
> View attachment 171250


found this not sure if it helps 

http://www.etsy.com/listing/82507812/glamorous-creepy-halloween-mask-vampira


----------



## ALKONOST

xxScorpion64xx said:


> Been eying these tree trimmings in brush pick up area by the road.
> 
> Decided to pick 5 sections today, they will go well in my upgraded cemetary
> View attachment 170886
> 
> View attachment 170887


This is a great idea! Especially for someone who bought a house that doesn't have any trees in the front yard  We were going to plant a couple this fall but, your idea would help with the look I'd like to achieve. Are you planning on painting them?


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Couldn't get out to any sales this weekend.
> 
> Frogkid, She's got to be Natasha from Rocky & Bollwinkle.


I spent all last weekend crafting and prop building plan on it again this week and weekend


----------



## frogkid11

Found this pair of extremely large prints of clowns at the local Goodwill - and they were part of the 50% off color, so I got them both for $8. They may not look like much now, but wait until I "doctor" them up a little to make them more creepy. They are 32" high and 24" wide - quite sizeable and will make a great addition to my carnevil them (whatever year that may be).


----------



## Evil Elf

I don't think they need much doctoring to be creepy. Especially the face of the one on the left. Sometimes you have to wonder...why would someone hang these up in their home!? At one time all of this stuff we repurpose was meant to be the way is. Some people are so strange.


----------



## frogkid11

Gemmy's#1Fan said:


> I don't think they need much doctoring to be creepy. Especially the face of the one on the left. Sometimes you have to wonder...why would someone hang these up in their home!? At one time all of this stuff we repurpose was meant to be the way is. Some people are so strange.


I do agree with you, Gemmy! I cannot imagine this huge things in a child's nursery or a pediatrician office and NOT scaring someone to death. I actually think both of them have a creepy factor already; however, I thought with added eyebrow slants and perhaps some scars, they might look a little more over the edge.


----------



## creepygrammy

Found a skull and bones lawn border (2 skulls, 6 bones) at my thrift store today. Only 50% off what it was originally, but hey! the lights still work and the skull with a broken bottom can be fixed without much work.  Now to decide where it will look the best! Hmmmmm!


----------



## StacyN

frogkid11 said:


> Found this pair of extremely large prints of clowns at the local Goodwill - and they were part of the 50% off color, so I got them both for $8. They may not look like much now, but wait until I "doctor" them up a little to make them more creepy. They are 32" high and 24" wide - quite sizeable and will make a great addition to my carnevil them (whatever year that may be).
> 
> View attachment 171523


Yeah...those things would keep me up at night for sure!  I can't wait to see them once you work your magic on them frogkid!


----------



## witchy poo

frogKid, I can't wait to see what you do with those clowns.


----------



## hallorenescene

frogkid, I saw the mask and nastashia from rocky and Bullwinkle came to my mind right away too. and I like those clown pictures. I've seen them around and think they are cool. 
saki, that looks like the mask. I wonder why they call her nastashia the vampire. natashia we are talking about was a spy, not a vampire.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> frogkid, I saw the mask and nastashia from rocky and Bullwinkle came to my mind right away too. and I like those clown pictures. I've seen them around and think they are cool.
> saki, that looks like the mask. I wonder why they call her nastashia the vampire. natashia we are talking about was a spy, not a vampire.


Ya they propble had no clue just named her that lol


----------



## LairMistress

I took it to mean that they weren't sure if it was supposed to be Vampira, or if it was supposed to be Natasha. I think it looks more like Natasha, myself. Could just be a "woman". I remember there being costumes that just said "Old Man" on the box. Guess they felt that was descriptive enough!


----------



## ted_d_bear

This is what I found the other day. Not much was out there. I sprayed the glass pumpkin with Krylon looking glass and I will be putting a black crow in the cage. My favorite is that clock. My original idea was to put skeletons in the cage behind it, but I can't find any the right size. I may have to figre out another way to dress that clock up.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the clock and bird cage cool 

i picked up this meteal keys today


----------



## Nosleep4thewicked

I found a Frankenstien holding a candle Telco motionette and a 18in spinning Vampire bat pics are in my albums it wont let me post here. when I click upload nothing happens.


----------



## LairMistress

Are the skeletons from the Dollar Tree garland too small? If so, maybe you could put a small "step" of florist foam on the bottom, and glue Spanish or reindeer moss to it, and have them stand on that. Or maybe they're too thin, too, and not take up as much room in there as you'd like.



ted_d_bear said:


> This is what I found the other day. Not much was out there. I sprayed the glass pumpkin with Krylon looking glass and I will be putting a black crow in the cage. My favorite is that clock. My original idea was to put skeletons in the cage behind it, but I can't find any the right size. I may have to figre out another way to dress that clock up.
> 
> View attachment 171782


----------



## Bethany

OK, one of the Halloween Parties we're going to is an Undead Prom. So found my dress yesterday for $2.00 @ Good Will!







Now to figure out what I'm going to be dressed to go to the Undead Prom...........


----------



## Dr. Phibes

hallorenescene said:


> drphibes, you got some cool items. I hadn't seen the small pumpkin blow mold before. it's pretty cool. the flat blow mold is called a blinky. I like your skelly in a chair.
> scorpion, good idea with the brush.
> mb24, cute items. hey, I have some of those skelly horns. they are cool.


Any idea on age of or manufacturer of the 2 faced JOL blowmold?


----------



## ted_d_bear

LairMistress said:


> Are the skeletons from the Dollar Tree garland too small? If so, maybe you could put a small "step" of florist foam on the bottom, and glue Spanish or reindeer moss to it, and have them stand on that. Or maybe they're too thin, too, and not take up as much room in there as you'd like.


 Thank you for your input, I actually picked some of those up today. I did a quick check and they seem like they might be too small for the overall feel, but I haven't spent too much time on it as I have been working on the bird cage.


----------



## Bethany

ted_d_bear said:


> Thank you for your input, I actually picked some of those up today. I did a quick check and they seem like they might be too small for the overall feel, but I haven't spent too much time on it as I have been working on the bird cage.


Perhaps heating and bending them to "hang" on the wires? Like they want out?


----------



## nhh

ted_d_bear said:


> Thank you for your input, I actually picked some of those up today. I did a quick check and they seem like they might be too small for the overall feel, but I haven't spent too much time on it as I have been working on the bird cage.


I found a large birdcage a while ago and used the dollar tree skeletons in it. I had made them into skelly fairies and put about 5 of them in it all posed on branches etc.


----------



## Bastard Kitty

Lucked out yesterday! Had a bad day so I decided to do some Halloween Hunting to cheer myself up. Stopped by the Salvation Army & Goodwill & they had just unloaded their Halloween items. I got two of the floating ghosts for only 3.87 & I actually found a shiatsu (knock off) massager! The two pumpkins are plug in & light up. And the skeeleton dude lights up & talks.


----------



## Saki.Girl

OMG great finds whoot way to go


----------



## MummyOf5

The Family went out for supper tonight for my son's birthday and then we went to the thrift store to look around. I found a few things to re-purpose


----------



## Saki.Girl

Love the clock great finds


----------



## Kelloween

I like the wood canisters..I like wood..lol


----------



## Bastard Kitty

Great deal on clock! Nice find


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Frogkid11, love the pictures! I think I'd only creep out their accessories. If the teddy and lollipop are gross, the happy face on the one becomes scary too!

Ted_d_bear, maybe go larger on the skeleton? A bigger skeleton crouched in the cage with its arms wrapped around itself to fit. 

Bkitty, nice finds.


----------



## frogkid11

MC HauntDreams said:


> Frogkid11, love the pictures! I think I'd only creep out their accessories. If the teddy and lollipop are gross, the happy face on the one becomes scary too!
> 
> 
> 
> Great advice, MCH !!! I'm trying to figure out what to do about the goose/duck on the leash. Wasn't sure if I should try to zombify it or just find another animal to put over top of it on a leash (baby werewolf, baby dragon, etc.) Thoughts?
Click to expand...


----------



## MummyOf5

The clock works but the piece that holds it into the housing is broken on one side so I either need to use super glue or epoxy on it. I've already dismantled it to check it out  
I think I can knock out the little oval piece at the bottom and add a graphic of some kind to it and a battery operated tealight will fit inside it. Not as cool as the Headless Horseman Clock in the SR thread but I kinda think it will be good. I think I'll sand the canisters down and re-stain them a darker color and if that doesn't work there's always black paint 
I think the box might become a vampire kit, don't know yet.


----------



## CrypticCuriosity

Thought I'd share this Halloween candy jar I picked up at a garage sale this summer. I'm in love with it!


----------



## MummyOf5

frogkid11 said:


> Found this very vintage mask at a thrift store about a week ago. Have been trying to figure out who she is but no leads from eBay listings, Google, or Yahoo. I still think she looks really cool and has to be inspired by the 40's or 50's based on the hairstyle and make up. Definitely going to turn her into a lifesize prop or use this mask to "transform" some of my ladies from Grandin Road.
> 
> View attachment 171248
> View attachment 171249
> View attachment 171250


Reminds me of Cruella DeVille?


----------



## Bethany

MummyOf5 said:


> The clock works but the piece that holds it into the housing is broken on one side so I either need to use super glue or epoxy on it. I've already dismantled it to check it out
> I think I can knock out the little oval piece at the bottom and add a graphic of some kind to it and a battery operated tealight will fit inside it. Not as cool as the Headless Horseman Clock in the SR thread but I kinda think it will be good. I think I'll sand the canisters down and re-stain them a darker color and if that doesn't work there's always black paint
> I think the box might become a vampire kit, don't know yet.


If you don't want to perm. glue the clock to the cabinet, you can always pick up some of the tacky putty. I use that for stuff I don't want to have perm. attached.


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked this rabbit and clock today make over time


----------



## Bethany

Poor bunny!!


----------



## MummyOf5

Bethany said:


> If you don't want to perm. glue the clock to the cabinet, you can always pick up some of the tacky putty. I use that for stuff I don't want to have perm. attached.


The face is in 2 pieces, one goes on the front of the housing and the other on the back and 2 screws connect the pieces. One of the "posts" that the screws go through is broken so all I need to do is glue it back on and it'll work just fine


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Poor bunny!!


haha you should see his face now soon i will post pics haha


----------



## Evil Elf

Wow, the possibilities for that clock are almost limitless. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Poor bunny!!


i still have to change his clothing out but here is the bunnie now LOL


----------



## creepygrammy

LOVE it!!! 

Found some cool ingredients for my apothecary jars at my thrift store today - squishy skeletons, bats, roaches, witch fingers, & mini skulls.


----------



## hallorenescene

ted e bear, anyway, good scores. love the cage and the clock
saki, I have those same keys. I've got them hanging in my vampire room right now
Bethany, that dress will be perfect. what other accessories will you be wearing?
dr phibes, gris would be your best guy to ask there. also, I have a blow mold social group you're more than welcome to join. I think gris posted some catalog pages in one of the threads. maybe you could find that pumpkin there. I know it's one I've heard talk of. it's not one I own though.
saki, that poor bunny was so cute. it will however work for your theme. the voodoo doll and clock are perfect.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

frogkid11 said:


> Great advice, MCH !!! I'm trying to figure out what to do about the goose/duck on the leash. Wasn't sure if I should try to zombify it or just find another animal to put over top of it on a leash (baby werewolf, baby dragon, etc.) Thoughts?


Zombie would work (with a brain at its feet) or even just some bloody vampire-ish fangs? Lol. To me, geese are scary enough without much done to them. Had some family members with a goose or two on their farms when I was growing up... They bite!! Hard!! At 5 or 6, I would've taken any Halloween monster over getting too close to a goose!


----------



## Deadna

Bought 4 of these Toshiba projectors for a buck each at a school sale.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...riftstore-finds-picture172777-1-projector.jpg

Found this at another sale


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Saki.Girl said:


> picked this rabbit and clock today make over time


That rabbit looks like a pervert hahaha!


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, wicked looking skull


----------



## crazy xmas

4 projectors awesome score Deadna! I always check for them when our school district has its yearly sale price is usually around $2 to $5 a piece great for buying and resale.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Dr. Phibes said:


> That rabbit looks like a pervert hahaha!


haha did looks nothing like that now LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok picked up this witch today for 4.00 not sure if it works i will have to dig my charger out that is like it to see


----------



## LairMistress

OK, I need a thrift shop intervention!

I went to Salvation Army today for ONE THING. (is that possible?) Last time I was there, they had an opened package of makeup with a mass of gray hair. It was just like the hair that I used for my witch, so I put it back...'cause I don't need makeup, open or not. Then I did inventory, and found that my witch hair is missing. I kept forgetting to go back for it over the last couple of weeks, and finally went today. It was gone, of course.

I did manage to find a 50 cent nasty looking, very long black wig to replace it with for now.

I also found:









a 50 cent plastic urn
a 50 cent Empire ghost bucket that I didn't already have
a 1.00 suction-cup 4 inch blow mold ghost blinking light that works
a very long 1.00 C7 cord for my big Jack o' lantern (longer than DT's)
a 3.00 light up Jack o' lantern stack (originally 9.88 according to its Wal-mart sticker)
a 3.50 metal table lamp with a cut-out black cat and moon motif, complete with functioning flicker-flame bulb

and, a 50 cent mail-order monthly subscription craft box that seems to have all of its pieces, including an advertisement for Columbia House allowing you to order RECORDS, TAPES, 8 TRACKS and REEL To REEL, Kodak 35 mm film devleoping, oh, and an ad for some book club that offered Stephen King's "The Shining" in hardback. Oh my, this craft box is probably as old as I am. I only bought it for the styrofoam cat that you see there. It's going to become a Halloween cat! (its original intention was a 70's calico print kitchen display) The box has a paint brush, glue, paint, top coat sealant, fabric, sequins, sand paper, tracing paper, a wood base, and a weird piece of spiral metal that looks like it goes in a huge mouse trap. I haven't read the instructions yet, but I don't need to, for what I'll do with it. I doubt that the paint, sealant, and glue are any good by now, but we'll see. They're in little foil envelopes, and still feel squishy.

Since the design on the cut-out lamp couldn't be seen, I took another shot of it with a white napkin inside it:


----------



## boobird

so cool saki girl!!!

LairMistress - great haul! saw that ghost pail today at my local thrift, but decided to pass....glad you got him!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Salvation army here is having half off Monday,Tuesday Wednesday I will so be there Monday


----------



## bethene

I was at a sale at a local church,,, and got a shiatzu massager for one dollar!! cheapest one yet!


----------



## Muffy

Picked up one of those real old fashioned very large wheel spinning wheels for my witch scene this season. Got it at the auction for $90.00 bucks. Came w/ one wheel in tack ready to go & a additional post w/o a wheel to be used for parts. Bidding started at $50.00.


----------



## Bethany

Hit one thrift store today. Picked up a variety of things some for me ? some for my victim.


----------



## Vysse

Got two hovering ghosts for $10 at first they looked cheap but then my gf talked me into them. Thank god because they're awesome and run $59 each. Here's link to them.

http://tekkytoys.com/support/hallowSup2.php?productID=14


----------



## Halloween Havoc

Went to two thrift stores today and got 6 awesome things for $6. My victim is seriously gonna get spoiled.


----------



## IshWitch

*Thrift store*

Got these for 3 bucks today
I love to collect aperitif glasses and Chris-mooses


----------



## boobird

few finds from this past week. the blowmolds were .50 each and the canister was $1! I was seriously debating dropping $20 on it from ebay - so glad i waited!


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up this white owl just put a coat of glow in the dark paint on him


----------



## IshWitch

IshWitch said:


> Got these for 3 bucks today
> I love to collect aperitif glasses and Chris-mooses


I looked through the party game book and is only 1 game that I could possibly use for my party. All the rest take too much thinking! And after a drink or 2 it would be useless. LOL


----------



## ted_d_bear

Mostly cute stuff today, which I am not really into, but I got it anyway. Spent about $15 for all. I have no idea what the Barbie thing is, but the middle spins around, so I figured it would make a good motor for something. Just have to figure out what.


----------



## ChrisW

Picked up 2 albums at a yard sale - monster radio shows featuring Karloff, Lugosi, etc (actually a 3 record set) and Alfred Hitchcock Ghost stories for young people


----------



## Bethany

Got this costume today for $8!! Gave several people in the RV Park a good laugh when I put it on!!
It's an air blown costume with the fan!! Not my pic, but that is what the costume looks like!


----------



## ALKONOST

ChrisW said:


> Picked up 2 albums at a yard sale - monster radio shows featuring Karloff, Lugosi, etc (actually a 3 record set) and Alfred Hitchcock Ghost stories for young people
> View attachment 174942


That is an awesome find!


----------



## ALKONOST

I found some pretty cool things at a few different thrift stores over the weekend. My fave is the large pumpkin blowmold for 2.50  Sorry for the crappy pics... my phone doesn't have a good camera.. or maybe it's operator error. Hard tellin'


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that witch is wickedly delightful
chris, that record is awesome. I would have grabbed it too


----------



## Saki.Girl

so today i picked up a few things fist off i got these there is 8 panels i am stumped at how they work i think they are curtains but have no clue anyone know? there is a place on both sides a rod could go ( i might use a few for my halloween costume that is why i got them but heck they are cool i would hang them in my home if could figuer out lol 


i also got this which if i go white and black for halloween out fit i will use it 


also got 2 black sheer curtains those will be going up for party 


and another clock for dark alice


----------



## StacyN

Stopped in to Goodwill yesterday and picked up this Bat pillar candle holder for $2...









I also got this brass base for 99cents...I knew it would be the perfect base to turn my ugly thrift store rose-in -a-glass- ball thing-y into a crystal ball.


----------



## LairMistress

Since no one wants to do a thrift shop intervention (and thank goodness!), I went back today. 









This ^ is the half-off pile. A cute skeleton on an antique bike pin; you pull the bone under the wheel and he pedals. A cackling witch luminary from Hallmark, a multi pack of mini Beistle honeycomb decorations, and an unopened inflatable coffin chip and dip set. The Beistles are for me, the rest is going into a hoard box for future Halloween gift exchanges. I belong to a couple of lists that do them, so someone somewhere along the line will like cute things, I'm sure.









Come to think of it, I think that most of this was half off, too. The candy pail is for me, and I may or may not keep the lantern. It's made of a fabric-like plastic. Maybe plastic coated fabric? Kinda neat. The batteries in the inner light are dead, and the sticker on the bottom says they're not replaceable. However, the light is only hot-glued in, so I will take it out and just put a batter op tealite in. Problem solved. The other items are also going into the "exchange hoard". I'll spookify the electric candles first.

I also picked up some things that I'll utilize for Halloween, but that weren't Halloween related. Found a cord for the Cricut machine I bought last trip, and some transparencies for ink jet printers and T-shirt transfers for inkjet printers that may come in handy. The cord was 59 cents, and both printing packages were 99 cents each. Can't beat that! Now if only I had a Cricut cartridge to test the machine out...


----------



## dawnski

Stop me before I buy again!

"Since no one wants to do a thrift shop intervention (and thank goodness!), I went back today."


----------



## Paint It Black

If you guys stop, this thread might get boring.  Me, I for sure can't stop without an intervention.


----------



## Bethany

I got the cutest Flamingo glasses yesterday. 4 of same pattern, different colors. I'm thinking they are from the 60's or early 70's.

OMG I just did a search for them they have a set listed on ebay for $39.99! 









I know LOTS of people find Pink Flamingos Frightening.


----------



## Deadna

LairMistress said:


> View attachment 175380
> 
> 
> Come to think of it, I think that most of this was half off, too. The candy pail is for me, and I may or may not keep the lantern. It's made of a fabric-like plastic. Maybe plastic coated fabric? Kinda neat. The batteries in the inner light are dead, and the sticker on the bottom says they're not replaceable. However, the light is only hot-glued in, so I will take it out and just put a batter op tealite in. Problem solved. The other items are also going into the "exchange hoard". I'll spookify the electric candles first.
> 
> I also picked up some things that I'll utilize for Halloween, but that weren't Halloween related. Found a cord for the Cricut machine I bought last trip, and some transparencies for ink jet printers and T-shirt transfers for inkjet printers that may come in handy. The cord was 59 cents, and both printing packages were 99 cents each. Can't beat that! Now if only I had a Cricut cartridge to test the machine out...


I believe the clear bowl with black hands is a display from CVS.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds everyone


----------



## Bethany

Deadna said:


> I believe the clear bowl with black hands is a display from CVS.


I think it's a display bowl from Wet 'N Wild Makeup? Spirit has some this year with makeup in them. I got lucky and found one a few years ago at Target.


----------



## IshWitch

Great find! You better only hand wash them if they are that old, the dishwasher may take the color off. Have had that happen to a few things of mine. :/



Bethany said:


> I got the cutest Flamingo glasses yesterday. 4 of same pattern, different colors. I'm thinking they are from the 60's or early 70's.
> 
> OMG I just did a search for them they have a set listed on ebay for $39.99!
> 
> View attachment 175448
> 
> 
> I know LOTS of people find Pink Flamingos Frightening.


----------



## IshWitch

StacyN said:


> Stopped in to Goodwill yesterday and picked up this Bat pillar candle holder for $2...
> 
> View attachment 175302
> 
> 
> I also got this brass base for 99cents...I knew it would be the perfect base to turn my ugly thrift store rose-in -a-glass- ball thing-y into a crystal ball.
> 
> View attachment 175303
> 
> 
> View attachment 175304
> 
> 
> View attachment 175305


That is all a fantastic find! I am definitely on the hunt for one of those rose things now! Wouldn't have given it a second glance before, you just fired up my Halloween Eye! That base is great, looks like the bottom to a lamp I have which is very old. And love the candle holder. Too cool


----------



## LairMistress

It really looks as if they were meant to go together, doesn't it? 



IshWitch said:


> That is all a fantastic find! I am definitely on the hunt for one of those rose things now! Wouldn't have given it a second glance before, you just fired up my Halloween Eye! That base is great, looks like the bottom to a lamp I have which is very old. And love the candle holder. Too cool


----------



## StacyN

IshWitch said:


> That is all a fantastic find! I am definitely on the hunt for one of those rose things now! Wouldn't have given it a second glance before, you just fired up my Halloween Eye! That base is great, looks like the bottom to a lamp I have which is very old. And love the candle holder. Too cool


Thanks IshWitch! I wouldn't have looked twice at the rose thing either except you can't find clear glass globes that easily anymore. Everything I found at Lowe's or Home Depot was frosted, white, or rippled. So when I stumbled on that monstrosity (haha) all I saw was the glass globe...and a price tag of $3. SOLD! haha


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Saki.Girl said:


> so today i picked up a few things fist off i got these there is 8 panels i am stumped at how they work i think they are curtains but have no clue anyone know? there is a place on both sides a rod could go ( i might use a few for my halloween costume that is why i got them but heck they are cool i would hang them in my home if could figuer out lol


Saki, you put one straight rod through the 2 rod pockets and the panel swags in between. They'd be pretty small scallops in that case though.


----------



## MC HauntDreams

Okay my finds: candelabra $2.50, crepe paper black/orange ghost fringe garland $1 and a beautiful JOL bucket. 
The bucket made me soooo happy! Its beautiful. Little worn on face but back has black cat and mini JOL's that pop out plus TRICK TREAT imprinted into it!
SA was going to smash it bc handle is split and I begged them to sell it to me for 25 cents instead. Ladies at checkout were laughing at me. Also bought a like-new stove (ours just died and stumbled into this one) but I was happier and oohing/ahhing my JOL bucket more than the great deal stove.


----------



## NOWHINING

While I did had a job, I went a little crazy with our favorite holiday of the year.

My First ever Posable Skelly and her name is Bonette. Spookyone gotten one too as her early Christmas gift. LOL




































This one Silver Lady founded at Goodwill!









FROM DOLLAR TREE!!!


















Spookyone isnt on here as much as she would like to be, so the Spooky sign is her Birthday Gift. SHHH!


----------



## NOWHINING

great finding guys! I am never lucky like you guys are.... Man that is what I need.. Some Luck!


----------



## hallorenescene

nowhining, I need to go back to dt and check out if they have those scene setters here. you got some pretty nice loot there.


----------



## NOWHINING

Thanks! I am wishing that I gotten another Bonette.



hallorenescene said:


> nowhining, I need to go back to dt and check out if they have those scene setters here. you got some pretty nice loot there.


----------



## LairMistress

I have obviously become far too attached to my candy buckets, because when I read "they were going to smash it", my heart leapt! I'm so glad that you saved the poor little bucket. It's adorable! Yes, I definitely have a candy bucket problem. 



MC HauntDreams said:


> Okay my finds: candelabra $2.50, crepe paper black/orange ghost fringe garland $1 and a beautiful JOL bucket.
> The bucket made me soooo happy! Its beautiful. Little worn on face but back has black cat and mini JOL's that pop out plus TRICK TREAT imprinted into it!
> SA was going to smash it bc handle is split and I begged them to sell it to me for 25 cents instead. Ladies at checkout were laughing at me. Also bought a like-new stove (ours just died and stumbled into this one) but I was happier and oohing/ahhing my JOL bucket more than the great deal stove.


----------



## Paint It Black

Me too, LairMistress, I had the same reaction, LOL.

Today I went to a church rummage sale and bought a big, very old, black suitcase for $1.50. Guess what I am going to do with it? Hope I can get all the spooky travel stickers on it before our Haunted Dinner Party this month. Think the guests will get a kick out of it.


----------



## LairMistress

That sounds great, PIB! And what a great price, too!


----------



## Paint It Black

NoWhining, I just re-read your post and did that thing where you slap your own forehead and say, " 'Bonette,' now I get it," Hahahaha!!!


----------



## NOWHINING

I claim Bonette as my daughter. I wish I gotten Boner as a brother. But I no longer have funding to get another one. Right now, Bonette is kicked outside because she manages to get three little boneheads and I wasnt having it. hahahahah



Paint It Black said:


> NoWhining, I just re-read your post and did that thing where you slap your own forehead and say, " 'Bonette,' now I get it," Hahahaha!!!


----------



## mrincredibletou

I found an old Gemmy Frankenstein type monster (not the one with the brain and heart light up). He says a cool line, then sings monster mash, not happy about that one. He has a chain hanging from his right wrist and should be holding a goblet thing in his left (but its missing) Anyone got him? Looking for pics to keep him original. Got him off of Craigslist, yea baby!


----------



## hallorenescene

mrincredible, have you got pictures? I would love to see this guy.


----------



## mrincredibletou

He is the first guy on the left (this is not my pic, its the only pic of him I could find)


----------



## mrincredibletou

He is called "Halloween party Monster"


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, he is life size and very cool. my sister has a life size Frankie, but he is different. I bet you wish those were your props. there are some cool ones there. I have the zombie in the back standing next to the Frankie. and I have a short version of heads up harry.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love seeing everyone's great finds


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok i am starting to work on my christmas props i do Nightmare before christmas for christmas  today i picked up all this garland and this wreath with eyes and of course they will get make overs  
also got these purple pumpkins that will be going on a wreath when i find one i like


----------



## BlueFrog

Hello, my name Is BlueFrog, and I am addicted to potion bottles. It has been approximately 6 hours since my last purchase, of a pair of hand blown tall green glass bottles with wide mouths that are perfect for accommodating both labels and spooky stuff. Cost? $2 for the pair at GW.

In approximately ten minutes I will be receiving a hand delivery of two boxes of antique bottles dug up on the grounds of an old Wisconsin farmhouse. (You didn't think I was posting my addiction so you could talk me out of acquiring more, did you?!) 

A nearby garage sale also yielded a vintage pipe bender so I can finally construct a mortsafe, and for $2 a huge pile of craft supplies for making... stuff.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ROTFLOL, I've been wondering what you have been up to BlueFrog!


----------



## witchy poo

Saki girl, love your finds and I want to see your Christmas pics. Im doing Grinch this year since I feel like a Grinch.


----------



## Saki.Girl

witchy poo said:


> Saki girl, love your finds and I want to see your Christmas pics. Im doing Grinch this year since I feel like a Grinch.


i for sure will post pics i want to see yours too . cool


----------



## kittyvibe

Doh, I guess I should have posted my Headless Horseman guy here in this thread. My mom got it for me at a yardsale for $125.

She also got several Dept 56 Halloween Houses and accessories and I got several Radko and Rasko-esque ornaments ($2-5). Also in the lot is a human sized spider for $5, a new in box large animated metal spider on web- retailed $90 and got for $10, and Dept 56 vintage styled paper mache treat cup/pails thingys.

Ill get pics of the other things but heres the horseman, he works still.


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog, too funny! How is your display coming along? Any photos?

Kittyvibe, OMG, that HH for that price?! Wow!!! that is fantastic!


----------



## vampyrespro

Found this dusty old hexagonal cabinet that also doubles as a table on the curb today; it's 21 inches high and COVERED in dust. Seems counter-intuitive to clean it off just to grime it up again, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh, some really cool finds


----------



## frogkid11

Cannot believe that I found, not one, but two of the Guardian Ghoul figures from Gallerie II - Joe Spencer's Gathered Traditions creations. These guys are more than 6 foot tall and sell for several hundred dollars in boutique stores. I picked them up for $35 each and today was 25% off with coupon day - I am stoked. You can't see the green wiry hands in my pic but they are meant to be vines. I also draped the gray creepy cloth over the black to make him more menacing - but I like the look of them even without it. The two fabrics (the cream and the black) are of very good quality - so happy to have a found a pair that are now sentinels on either side of my fireplace in the den.


----------



## BlueFrog

*kittyvibe*, I am in awe of your HH find. He is spectacular.



Paint It Black said:


> BlueFrog, too funny! How is your display coming along? Any photos?


After having not one but two planned out themes kicked out from under me by the endless house move, I think I'm going with "Elements of Halloween" aka "HowDareRealLifeInterfereWithMyHobby" aka "If it's not in a box and it's reasonably accessible, it's going out on the lawn the day of." The short term pain of losing out on the holiday this year _should_ be outweighed by finally having a fully private space with a small work area all my own, so I can work on projects - like the wolves - that the family finds "disturbing" in peace. I will also be able to surround myself with all my props, skulls, medical equipment, and other oddities for a fully immersive, creative atmosphere. BWA HAHAHAHA! 

On the subject of real life interfering with my hobby: haunters living in the vicinity of Chicago's O'Hare airport may wish to pencil in a visit to my current home this coming Saturday the 19th. I have tentatively planned a one-day blow mold blowout sale comprising all my plastic friends geared to Halloween, The Other Holiday, and The Other Other Holiday (Easter). I also plan to put up for sale some random props and things that are useful for haunters - like part of my precious bottle collection. I'm still finalizing details but if you're interested, PM me and I'll keep you in the loop.


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh man, BlueFrog. Sorry your plans were dashed this year. It does sound like you will have a great space to work in the new home. And you are selling all the blowmolds? That would be hard for me. Maybe you can hold onto a few of your favorites?! They just have that irreplaceable vintage feel. But I never seem to display all of mine at once, either.


----------



## BlueFrog

Hello,

My name Is BlueFrog, and I covet *Frogkid11*'s guardian pumpkins. 

Also, despite owning almost five full large tubs of wigs, I bought another one at GW tonight. I recognize I need to sort through them and perform an epic cull, but how was I to pass on a street quality long red wavy wig for $2? I'll cull some other wig to make room for this one. Besides, with such an overabundance, what's one more? At least I steered clear of the silverplate.... on this trip.



Paint It Black said:


> Oh man, BlueFrog. Sorry your plans were dashed this year. It does sound like you will have a great space to work in the new home. And you are selling all the blowmolds? That would be hard for me. Maybe you can hold onto a few of your favorites?! They just have that irreplaceable vintage feel. But I never seem to display all of mine at once, either.


The amount of front yard space for the haunt and the amount of blow mold storage space qualifies as "pitiful." I'm saving a handful of mini-molds so I have something to acknowledge The Other Holiday but beyond that, I'm doing the "ripping off a bandage all at once" approach. It absolutely sucks but it's either the plastic people or the dead things, and the dead things will always win such a contest. There are soo many blow molds... I had no idea ... it's INSANE! No wonder I rarely put them on display - there are too many stuffed together to find the ones I want.


----------



## Saki.Girl

vampyrespro said:


> Found this dusty old hexagonal cabinet that also doubles as a table on the curb today; it's 21 inches high and COVERED in dust. Seems counter-intuitive to clean it off just to grime it up again, but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


that is a wicked table


----------



## BlueFrog

I made the greatest purchase in the history of Goodwill shopping last night. Forget the $100,000 paintings and the high end designer clothing for pennies on the dollar. _I_ acquired two real prosthetic legs.

Go ahead, try to top that!


----------



## dawnski

Blue Frog, you win!



BlueFrog said:


> I made the greatest purchase in the history of Goodwill shopping last night. Forget the $100,000 paintings and the high end designer clothing for pennies on the dollar. _I_ acquired two real prosthetic legs.
> 
> Go ahead, try to top that!


----------



## Paint It Black

Yesterday, I found this beautiful shawl at a consignment store. I am thinking it will make a nice Day of the Dead table covering for a small round table I have.
And I also found this mask and hat for next year's western theme. He may become the Ghost Sheriff for my ghost town.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

diggin' that 'stache PIB! lol 



Paint It Black said:


> Yesterday, I found this beautiful shawl at a consignment store. I am thinking it will make a nice Day of the Dead table covering for a small round table I have.
> And I also found this mask and hat for next year's western theme. He may become the Ghost Sheriff for my ghost town.


----------



## Saki.Girl

great finds PIB


----------



## Greenewitch

Yes, I love that shawl!


----------



## MC HauntDreams

I thought there was a before/after thread but can't find it and wanted to share this... I posted about it before but now it's fully finished. 100% thrift store parts - planter, lg stove burner cover, 7 TOT buckets, orange rope lights, garland, and a plastic bowl for top.


----------



## milosalem00

Sorry if this is in the wrong place. Is there a thread for trading or buying each others unneeded stuff? I desperately need Costumes ( tin man , lion, scarecrow ) for my life sized skeletons . I would even just make do with lions courage badge, tin mans heart, and scarecrows hat. I need Dorothy's hair wig to put on a skelly, and wouldn't mind Toto in the basket . I've looked at eBay and amazon can really imagine paying those prices for one night. My theme next year is zombies so I can't reuse right away .


----------



## Bethany

MC HauntDreams said:


> I thought there was a before/after thread but can't find it and wanted to share this... I posted about it before but now it's fully finished. 100% thrift store parts - planter, lg stove burner cover, 7 TOT buckets, orange rope lights, garland, and a plastic bowl for top.


What a fantastic idea!! Love it!!!


----------



## Backfromthedead

I like everyone's late season pickups!!! Today I went to the local antique store where they have like 100 booths and I just so happened to score 7 Beistle cutouts, 1 late 50's ghost cutout and a 1961 Children's Halloween Activities Booklet. I was gonna order some of the reproduction Beistle cutouts but I have been putting it off for some time now. Good thing since I scored some originals priced very modestly.


----------



## fieldz60

*garage sale score*

Went to a garage sale and scored all this for 39 bucks and the bloody guy in the background thrashes around


----------



## hallorenescene

excellent finds everyone. not much here. just a few xnas blow molds


----------



## Bethany

I bought some normal size paper mache eggs (12) to go with my Larger size ones (4) to put in my Spider case when I start on it next year.


----------



## im the goddess

BlueFrog said:


> I made the greatest purchase in the history of Goodwill shopping last night. Forget the $100,000 paintings and the high end designer clothing for pennies on the dollar. _I_ acquired two real prosthetic legs.
> 
> Go ahead, try to top that!


BlueFrog, you crack me up. What can top a prosthetic leg, a prosthetic torso of course! Or at least a hip replacement!


----------



## im the goddess

Saki.Girl said:


> i still have to change his clothing out but here is the bunnie now LOL


 That's just wrong! LOL



Deadna said:


> Bought 4 of these Toshiba projectors for a buck each at a school sale.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...riftstore-finds-picture172777-1-projector.jpg
> 
> Found this at another sale


 Great find on the projectors



Saki.Girl said:


> ok picked up this witch today for 4.00 not sure if it works i will have to dig my charger out that is like it to see


Great find



bethene said:


> I was at a sale at a local church,,, and got a shiatzu massager for one dollar!! cheapest one yet!


 Cheapest one I have found was $2.50



Bethany said:


> Got this costume today for $8!! Gave several people in the RV Park a good laugh when I put it on!!
> It's an air blown costume with the fan!! Not my pic, but that is what the costume looks like!
> 
> View attachment 175024


 I bet you looked hilarious.



StacyN said:


> Stopped in to Goodwill yesterday and picked up this Bat pillar candle holder for $2...
> 
> View attachment 175302
> 
> 
> I also got this brass base for 99cents...I knew it would be the perfect base to turn my ugly thrift store rose-in -a-glass- ball thing-y into a crystal ball.
> 
> View attachment 175303
> 
> 
> View attachment 175304
> 
> 
> View attachment 175305


Love the bat candle holder, and now you have a nice crystal ball too.

Great finds everyone.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Lol ya that is what hubby said on bunny too lol


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Stopped in a yard sale today and scored all this for $30! I'm most excited about the antique victorian pram, I've been looking for one all year. The other stuff is good quality too, nice details on the tombstone, the gray rat is posable, and the lenticular portrait is the largest I've seen yet.


----------



## Paint It Black

Great score TheMonsterSquad. The carriage is awesome. I love the rats too. They look crazy.


----------



## hallorenescene

monstersquad, that is a nice score. I also love the rats


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked these up today.


----------



## Paint It Black

Finally got out to a yard sale this morning and found all this Halloween. I think I was having withdrawls, lol.


----------



## Paint It Black

Today, we answered a Craig's List ad that my husband spotted for a lot of Halloween they were cleaning out of their house. I am still giddy and beside myself over what we got. I may need some help identifying some of the older pieces, but I just feel like we hit the jackpot! Check this out:




























Especially after finding so many cool things at a yard sale that I posted yesterday.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Wow pib you did hit gold good for you


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, I love your little pumpkin blow mold. you got some great scores
what the frick, you scored even bigger. some of those blow molds are rare, like that witch for sure. wow, that is just awesome


----------



## CrystalRose

We were on vacation this past week doing a campground haunt and my husband hit up a few thrift stores in the area and came back with a few things.


----------



## hallorenescene

crystal, those are all cool items. he really found some good stuff. I have that reaper guy. I've had him for a few years now. he's pretty cool.


----------



## mb24

Paint It Black said:


> Today, we answered a Craig's List ad that my husband spotted for a lot of Halloween they were cleaning out of their house. I am still giddy and beside myself over what we got. I may need some help identifying some of the older pieces, but I just feel like we hit the jackpot! Check this out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially after finding so many cool things at a yard sale that I posted yesterday.



Great stuff! I'm especially in love with the tiny JOL/witch lamp...I would love to find one like that! Congrats!


----------



## ChrisW

TheMonsterSquad said:


> the gray rat is posable, ]


MS, I picked up the same rat a few years ago at a yard sale. I pose it in our haunt inside our cat's wire carrying kennel with some body parts and webbing - very effective prop. congrats on it and the other items. My wife has been on the lookout for an antique pram for years but the price was always a bit too high.


----------



## CrystalRose

hallorenescene said:


> crystal, those are all cool items. he really found some good stuff. I have that reaper guy. I've had him for a few years now. he's pretty cool.


Yeah he's pretty neat. My husband ended up putting him out right away cause he liked him


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Great finds everyone


----------



## Saki.Girl

Such great finds this has been one of my favorite threads love seeing what people are finding


----------



## creepingdth

I just picked her up today. Got her off a garage sale site on facebook. (FYI, this is the pic they used to post her, my house is full of Halloween crap, I mean, treasures, nah, i mean toys.


----------



## Saki.Girl

i picked up these today


----------



## Paint It Black

Went to a couple yard sales this morning with my neighbor. I found these great (and actually made of metal) hanging props, and some other things.










Some mini tombstones and gargoyle made of resin:










Three Vasoline glass (glow under blacklight) candle holders:










And another pony for our hitching post (next year's western theme):


----------



## Saki.Girl

wow great finds PIB


----------



## Deadna

Paint It Black said:


> Went to a couple yard sales this morning with my neighbor. I found these great (and actually made of metal) hanging props, and some other things.


Those metal pieces are great and came from Biglots back when they used to sell neat items cheap! There is also a floor candelabra that matches.


----------



## Bethany

Paint It Black said:


> Went to a couple yard sales this morning with my neighbor. I found these great (and actually made of metal) hanging props, and some other things.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some mini tombstones and gargoyle made of resin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Vasoline glass (glow under blacklight) candle holders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pony for our hitching post (next year's western theme):


couldn't see any pics


----------



## MummyOf5

Didn't see the pics either


----------



## Paint It Black

Bethany said:


> couldn't see any pics


I changed a setting, so you should be able to see the photos now.


----------



## Paint It Black

MummyOf5 said:


> Didn't see the pics either


Try it now. Hopefully you can see them.


----------



## MummyOf5

Very nice!


----------



## Paint It Black

Another yard sale today - $2.50 for 2 signs and 2 coffin boxes.


----------



## hallorenescene

creepin, you got one very cool score. that witch is Awesome. 
saki, I can see some painting in your future. nice piece. and that tree thing I would love to score.
pib, yes, you scored. those are some pretty nice items you got. that horse is a cute idea for a western theme. so does that mean you won't be doing the carnival theme again? hey, those signs are sweet too. and those coffins, are you going to leave them, or trim them up. in the crafts thread there are a few nicely decked out ones. saki gave me one for my reaper present.

okay, I don't have a picture, but will post one if you want it. I got a 3 1/2' brown xmas tree for $2.00. I will add it to my tree array for my tree maze. it looks like someone took the time to spray paint it. there is green showing here and there if you look deep into the tree. when I was leaving with it, a couple of older gals smiled and said...that's a pretty brown tree. I said, yeah, it should stand out against the white snow. don't know why I said that. it's just gonna be part of my colorful tree maze.


----------



## Paint It Black

hallorenescene said:


> so does that mean you won't be doing the carnival theme again?
> 
> I plan to do it again in a couple of years, after rotating through my other themes, which are Western, Medieval, and Pirates.


----------



## Saki.Girl

The tree now has purple lights on it  

Pib oh medieval theme sounds fun


----------



## hallorenescene

I like purple lights a lot saki.

pib, I want to do a medieval haunt, what are some of your ideas?


----------



## offmymeds

Wow PIB, you are hitting the jackpot! Great finds


----------



## dawnski

If anyone would like to trade items with me, I have many Halloween items I no longer need. These are posted on a different thread. You can view them on pages 26,27 http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...27524-classic-universal-monster-party-26.html

I am doing a haunted hotel theme for 2014 so I'm looking for anything to fit that theme. This is all indoor party decorating. Any kind of oddities, creepy "grandma's attic" or gothic type of finds are welcome. Just drop me an email.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

This was my first thrift store stop post Halloween 2013 and I think I did pretty well. One Grim Reaper pumpkin holder $1, One set of two "Cutups" 30 cents, and the best is a Spooky Town Dr. Tingle's Laboratory for $5...total $6.30.


----------



## Always Wicked

None of the thrift stores or yard sales ever have any of the cool stuff I see y'all finding - jealous !!!!  and happy for y'all


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, you got some winners. love the reaper


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked this up today


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is a very interesting piece. looks cool, but interesting


----------



## Saki.Girl

not the best pic but saw this and my mom got it for me as my christmas gift so i have to wait till then to have it but i love it the doors open and you can put wine bottles in it. My mom is going to have a peice of glass cut for the top of it. oh the possablities


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, that is a very interesting piece. looks cool, but interesting


i know i was thinking the same thing


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is a lovely wine rack. i'm curious to see what you do with it. a piece of glass on top would be smart.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, that is a lovely wine rack. i'm curious to see what you do with it. a piece of glass on top would be smart.


Now just have to wait till christmas to get it lol but that gives me time to think of stuff. 

I just love the 13 hr clock on the other item I got. I use to have a goffy watch ran backwards reminded me of that


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, that is a lovely wine rack. i'm curious to see what you do with it. a piece of glass on top would be smart.


Now just have to wait till christmas to get it lol but that gives me time to think of stuff. 

I just love the 13 hr clock on the other item I got. I use to have a goffy watch ran backwards reminded me of that


----------



## hallorenescene

I use to have my mons cuckoo clock hanging in my living room. every time my mom would come to visit from the care center, she would remember her clock. there's my clock she would say with a big smile. she couldn't remember a lot of stuff, but she would remember that clock. she passed away 3 1/2 years ago on dec 13th. after she passed away, dang if on the 12th hour on that clock it didn't cuckoo 13 times. 
saki, I bet your backward watch was cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am sorry about your mom. That is actualy preaty cool what the clock did. Ya the watch finaly broke but what was funny is took a while to read a clock not backwards right lol


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, thanks, I still miss her. she was pretty awesome. 
I bet that watch was harder to read backwards. but a cool conversation piece...[say, why are you wearing 2 watches? all the better to tell time by my dear. lol.] no, I mean litterly. hahahahaaaaaa


----------



## Saki.Girl

Actaul I could read the backwards one easy lol


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, after I wrote my comment I reread what you wrote, and I see I read your comment wrong. now I just feel silly.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> yeah, after I wrote my comment I reread what you wrote, and I see I read your comment wrong. now I just feel silly.


LOL it all good


----------



## BlueFrog

Don't tell me everyone's been skipping the secondhand circuit since the middle of November - have they? Despite being tied to a house move that seems it will never end, I've managed to slip away to score some bottles and a small rotating chair/stool for my organ player that's a great candidate for the Before & After thread.


----------



## Bethany

BlueFrog said:


> Don't tell me everyone's been skipping the secondhand circuit since the middle of November - have they? Despite being tied to a house move that seems it will never end, I've managed to slip away to score some bottles and a small rotating chair/stool for my organ player that's a great candidate for the Before & After thread.


I haven't been avoiding them on purpose. Just have lots of "stuff" to go through from storage units. When I'm organized, the Thrift Store shopping will commence.


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh I have been hitting them it is mostly Christmas stuff I am truning gothic so have not posted ")


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog, I have been to a couple yard sales and thrift shopping, but started getting a little more picky and bringing home less and less. Possibly due to the overwhelming task of getting all my Halloween put away, so I could start Christmas decorating. This year it was actually a problem, LOL. I just couldn't seem to get everything from Halloween organized and put away. Then, I just couldn't justify pulling out the Christmas décor until I did. How did you do with your downsizing? I may need to do something along those lines.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> BlueFrog, I have been to a couple yard sales and thrift shopping, but started getting a little more picky and bringing home less and less. Possibly due to the overwhelming task of getting all my Halloween put away, so I could start Christmas decorating. This year it was actually a problem, LOL. I just couldn't seem to get everything from Halloween organized and put away. Then, I just couldn't justify pulling out the Christmas décor until I did. How did you do with your downsizing? I may need to do something along those lines.


that is why I gave 2 truck loads of stuff away after Halloween I had no place to put all my dark Alice in wonderland props stuff I have no garage just a shed I never do same theme 2 times so it all is gone. PIB I will have to show you what I did to the tray you sent me it is going to go to a great home my sister loves vintage stuff she will be getting it for Christmas with the make over I did to it


----------



## zombieprincess

I'll probably commence looking AFTER Christmas. Most of the money is going to presents and decorating for Christmas. I did buy one of those ghosts that go back and forth from Big Lots after Halloween and I'm trying to figure out how to attach an upside down reindeer tied up with Christmas lights. Thought it would be funny if the elves got a little naughty this year.


----------



## BlueFrog

Paint It Black said:


> BlueFrog, I have been to a couple yard sales and thrift shopping, but started getting a little more picky and bringing home less and less. Possibly due to the overwhelming task of getting all my Halloween put away, so I could start Christmas decorating. This year it was actually a problem, LOL. I just couldn't seem to get everything from Halloween organized and put away. Then, I just couldn't justify pulling out the Christmas décor until I did. How did you do with your downsizing? I may need to do something along those lines.


*Paint It Black*, I resemble those remarks. After selling/giving away/donating literally truckloads of stuff, most of it Halloween-related, I am... still drowning in stuff. The smaller house with NO hidden storage (like an attic or shed) isn't helping, nor is the fact I did buy a few killer props along the way, but mostly it's because of the sheer volume of items that had accumulated. We're still uncovering caches of long-forgotten props in random locations in the old house, and once they rejoin their fellows at the new house... whoa. If I could afford to just truck it all over to Goodwill I would but financially that's just not an option. After (?if) the house move is complete I may start offering big box lots here on HF; listing items individually would be an exercise in futility. I'm starting to sour on my beloved hobby because all I do is herd stuff from one place to another.

The moral of the story (to everyone, not just PIB) is that if you're even vaguely thinking it's time to purge, do it NOW - or risk your house looking like the set for "A Very Special Holiday Episode of Hoarders." :/


----------



## hallorenescene

okay, I got a blow mold gingerbread Christmas tree today from treasure chest for $5.00. I already have one, so the more faded of the two will be painted with Christmas balls turned into eyeballs. and I got one of those shiatsu massagers for $5.00.


----------



## MummyOf5

BlueFrog said:


> *Paint It Black*, I resemble those remarks. After selling/giving away/donating literally truckloads of stuff, most of it Halloween-related, I am... still drowning in stuff. The smaller house with NO hidden storage (like an attic or shed) isn't helping, nor is the fact I did buy a few killer props along the way, but mostly it's because of the sheer volume of items that had accumulated. We're still uncovering caches of long-forgotten props in random locations in the old house, and once they rejoin their fellows at the new house... whoa. If I could afford to just truck it all over to Goodwill I would but financially that's just not an option. After (?if) the house move is complete I may start offering big box lots here on HF; listing items individually would be an exercise in futility. I'm starting to sour on my beloved hobby because all I do is herd stuff from one place to another.
> 
> The moral of the story (to everyone, not just PIB) is that if you're even vaguely thinking it's time to purge, do it NOW - or risk your house looking like the set for "A Very Special Holiday Episode of Hoarders." :/


It's reasons like this that having our own little town for all of us to live in would be awesome! We could just hold a swap when we wanted to change up any displays


----------



## BlueFrog

*hallo*, terrific find on that gingerbread tree. I believe that's the only blow mold I've sold that I kinda wish I had back (mostly because I'm doing a candy theme this year for The Other Holiday, assuming I get to decorate at all).

*MummyOf5*, I have a friend who lives within blocks of the famous Terror on Tillson in Romeo MI. I weep to think that she - and many who actually live on Tillson, have zero interest in decorating for Halloween. I sooo need local haunt fiends, er, friends! I've greatly enjoyed when people within driving distance have come for the sales or to see my haunt, but no one lives super close to where you can run over to borrow a skull or debug a cantankerous fogger.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks blue frog. a candy theme sounds good. hope you get to decorate. would love to see pictures. you could post them in off topic...lets talk. just saying. yeah, moving is always nice, but way to much a lot of work.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> okay, I got a blow mold gingerbread Christmas tree today from treasure chest for $5.00. I already have one, so the more faded of the two will be painted with Christmas balls turned into eyeballs. and I got one of those shiatsu massagers for $5.00.


oh post pics sweetie I want to see the blow mold sounds cool


----------



## hallorenescene

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/390652_252138298191881_293207967_n.jpg

here is a picture of my old one. this way I won't have to take a picture of my new one, upload from my camera, and post


----------



## Saki.Girl

So cute love it


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks, I believe there is a house and a boy and girl that go with it. of which I hope to find someday.


----------



## Saki.Girl

oh must be these 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Uni...d=100011&prg=1005&rk=1&rkt=5&sd=370914687844&


----------



## hallorenescene

yep! that's them. boy would I love to score those. yikes! $175.00. maybe I hit a small portion of pay dirt. I'm not selling mine though.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I will keep my eye out for them here and if come across I will send them your way


----------



## MummyOf5

hallorenescene said:


> yep! that's them. boy would I love to score those. yikes! $175.00. maybe I hit a small portion of pay dirt. I'm not selling mine though.


Those are very cute


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks you guys. it is so cold here, so much snow, and I still need to decorate. put in 15 hours overtime, when's a gal supposed to decorate. I have tomorrow off, but I need to do some yard work. sigh. maybe next week. I have had people asking when I'm getting my blow molds out. sigh. maybe next week. I hope


----------



## TheMonsterSquad

Stopped at a random yard sale today and made an amazing find:










A full-size (27" height 48" length) model of a wolf or coyote. It appears to be foam covered in hard plaster. Its in a bit of disrepair with some of the plaster and foam chipping off, but will work great as a base to build from to construct a scary wolf. I'm already planning how I will add eyes, teeth, claws and fur. Should be fun project to work on this year. Only $3!

I also stopped at goodwill and found this 28" alligator for $2. Halloween Asylum had ones of a similar size this year for I think around $25, so this was a great find too. I've been thinking about changing up my jumping spider - this year painting it blacklight, then maybe next year removing the spider entirely and adding some other creature. The alligator is light enough it could work very well as the replacement creature.


----------



## Paint It Black

Both are amazing finds, MonsterSquad.


----------



## Saki.Girl

WOW MonsterSquad. those are some great finds I can not wait to see your after with the wolf


----------



## hallorenescene

monster squad, awesome finds. I hope to see your after wolf too.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

This is not Halloween it's the "other" holiday but, I just had to show off this find. Two 1969 Empire "Lamp" blow molds and this very rare frowning clown (1977/78) blown mold. How much did I pay for them...10 US dollars! I could not believe it when I saw them at a local thrift store for this price.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, those are amazing. that clown one is the best. way to go


----------



## Saki.Girl

That is the first clown I have ever like. Clowns freak me out but he is very cool great find


----------



## Paint It Black

Stringy Jack, I love your new blow molds - very unique. Haven't seen any of them before myself.


----------



## ALKONOST

Wow, Stingy Jack.. that's definitely an awesome find!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks everyone, yes they are unique and I do love them. Was going to sell them for a profit but...I think I will keep them.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, that clown is a keeper. I could sell one of the lamp posts, but only one.


----------



## BlueFrog

*MonsterSquad*, great finds on those critters! I would so love to get my hands on that wolf and... create! :bwa hahaha:

*stringy_jack*, what amazing find. I'm very familiar with that clown and I know how hard he is to find. I can't imagine finding him alone for $10, let alone with those nice old lampposts.

__________________

As for myself, I did a little last minute GW shopping for The Other Holiday (gifts, not décor) and turned up a new condition resin tombstone with a cross and rose flanked by two gargoyles, originally sold at Marshalls, for $7. I'd not seen it before and it will go beautifully with my current graveyard pieces. Quite a nice surprise for this time of year.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I love your quote Blue frog


----------



## dawnski

Hadn't stopped by our local thrift store in awhile. I was real happy with these finds. These will go for a hotel theme Halloween party in 2014. This vase with dramatic deep red feathers. A basic grandfather clock (battery operated) for only $11. An old fashioned looking frame. Two sets of wall candlestick holders that will add a touch of class to my old hotel. The hubby just had knee replacement surgery so thankfully he won't be in our basement storage area for quite some time (mwahahaaha!).


----------



## Bethany

dawnski, awesome finds!! you sound like me when "aquiring" new stuff and the hubby.


----------



## BlueFrog

*moonwitchkitty*, aww thanks!

*dawnski*, those are some terrific items for your theme. I have that same feather arrangement and love it. They're sold at Hobby Lobby in multiple sizes but are pricey. If you want to make additional arrangements, search for rooster feathers on eBay/Etsy and supply your own vases.
__________

I can hardly believe in my excitement over the tombstone earlier I forgot to mention my other GW find: a black and white amateur photograph of vultures roosting in a dead tree. It's rather cool and I wish it had been larger but it definitely had to go in my shopping cart. Not quite sure how I'll use it but I'm confident I will find a way


----------



## ALKONOST

dawnski, awesome finds! I'm in love with that feather display... I would've been all over that as well.


----------



## MummyOf5

Awesome grandfather clock dawnski! I tried to find a bell for you to go with the guest book I sent but I just couldn't find any. The vase and feathers are neat, they made me think of the quill and ink bottle on your pinterest board


----------



## Saki.Girl

dawnski said:


> Hadn't stopped by our local thrift store in awhile. I was real happy with these finds. These will go for a hotel theme Halloween party in 2014. This vase with dramatic deep red feathers. A basic grandfather clock (battery operated) for only $11. An old fashioned looking frame. Two sets of wall candlestick holders that will add a touch of class to my old hotel. The hubby just had knee replacement surgery so thankfully he won't be in our basement storage area for quite some time (mwahahaaha!).


I love the vase with feathers OMG that is so cool 
. i got that same clock it got a make over and looks like this now


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Finally bought the Nightmare before christmas revisited CD while out looking for the Game of Thrones book set  oh half price is there anything you can't do


----------



## Saki.Girl

I got this a while ago well my mom bought it for my christmas gift she brought it over today so thought i would post pics of it . it is a wine rack she had a pice of glass cut to fit the top now to figuer out what i am going to make it over to I am not a wine drinker but i totaly dig it and know i can create something.


----------



## ALKONOST

Oh I remember that wine rack! So gorgeous! I'm excited to see what you do with it


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> I love the vase with feathers OMG that is so cool
> . i got that same clock it got a make over and looks like this now


Awesome job, Saki! Love all the red glass in the background too. My grandma had a collection of the cranberry depression glass that yours reminds me of.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> Oh I remember that wine rack! So gorgeous! I'm excited to see what you do with it


me to nothing has hit me yet but in time it will . Ok sitting here looking at it and I am thinking it would make a great witch cabnit of diffrent bottles of brew is one option let the brain storming keep going


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> Awesome job, Saki! Love all the red glass in the background too. My grandma had a collection of the cranberry depression glass that yours reminds me of.


thank you 
ya i am a huge fan of red glass i need a bigger shelf for it all LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

bluefrog, your tombstone sounds nice. and that picture must be cool looking.
dawnski, nice feathers and vase. and I love the mirror. cool clock too.
saki, that clock is gorgeous, truly amazing. saki, I remember when you got that. it's very pretty. and I love your red dishes. I have some of the avon cape cod dishes. I looked real close to see if you had any. red rocks
moonwitch, I didn't even know there was a revisited. now I have 2 I need to watch


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> bluefrog, your tombstone sounds nice. and that picture must be cool looking.
> dawnski, nice feathers and vase. and I love the mirror. cool clock too.
> saki, that clock is gorgeous, truly amazing. saki, I remember when you got that. it's very pretty. and I love your red dishes. I have some of the avon cape cod dishes. I looked real close to see if you had any. red rocks
> moonwitch, I didn't even know there was a revisited. now I have 2 I need to watch


thank you  
I have a few of the avon cape cod items want to pick up more for sure. i have some red jewles rock things there in the vace on the bottom shelf


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, the cape cod dishes are so pretty. hard to find anymore. I'm trying to get a whole set of twelve of everything. well, not 12 of the lamps and such. but 12 of everything else. my step daughter and her husband made fun of my dishes. they said they looked like something from the medieval past. sounded good to me. they went out for xmas and bought me some [cough, cough] better dishes. I don't remember what I did with those. my brother in law said they looked fit for a king. he's so sweet. I guess that would take one back to medieval times.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> yeah, the cape cod dishes are so pretty. hard to find anymore. I'm trying to get a whole set of twelve of everything. well, not 12 of the lamps and such. but 12 of everything else. my step daughter and her husband made fun of my dishes. they said they looked like something from the medieval past. sounded good to me. they went out for xmas and bought me some [cough, cough] better dishes. I don't remember what I did with those. my brother in law said they looked fit for a king. he's so sweet. I guess that would take one back to medieval times.


I think that is why i dig them so much is the mideval look i wish i could find a set at a g sale omg that would be like hitting gold


----------



## hallorenescene

my sister found 40 of them at a garage sale for $20.00, I just had to pay her back. I've been collecting them for years. there are so many pieces. some I didn't even know what they were used for. I bought off ebay for something like $15.00 a booklet that tells what each piece is used for. my family loves the dishes. when I set the table with them, they all ooh and aaah. I hope you find some more.


----------



## lizzyborden

No pic but a really nice find at Goodwill last week. Seems they're expanding into the building next door and tore out all the fixtures on one wall including 42 half sheets of the nice commercial-grade pegboard for $1.99 a piece! Hubby and I now have more than enough for our new workshops, some new displays for work, and some to share.


----------



## Paint It Black

Now I know that I will be returning to the carnevil theme again some Halloween in the future. Why else would I still add to the collection? Look what popped up at the thrift store for just a dollar: 










I could creep it up, but somehow it already looks a little bit creepy to me.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Love it painted black and I agree it's nice just the way it is.


----------



## ALKONOST

hallorenescene said:


> my sister found 40 of them at a garage sale for $20.00, I just had to pay her back. I've been collecting them for years. there are so many pieces. some I didn't even know what they were used for. I bought off ebay for something like $15.00 a booklet that tells what each piece is used for. my family loves the dishes. when I set the table with them, they all ooh and aaah. I hope you find some more.


That sounds like a great buy. I'm curious about the cape cod dishes. I'll be looking them up shortly


----------



## BlueFrog

Paint It Black said:


> I could creep it up, but somehow it already looks a little bit creepy to me.


:shivers: Looks plenty creepy to me just as it is!


----------



## ALKONOST

Those are gorgeous Hallorenescene! I can't believe how many different styles there are. I found a replacement web sight that shows several of them. A cake plate alone is worth 90.00. I can only imagine what those 40 pieces you acquired would be worth. Here's that web sight in case you're curious http://www.replacements.com/webquote/AVCCAC.htm?rplSrc=IJ&rplSubEvent=1430136


----------



## MummyOf5

I think my aunt had a bunch of those


----------



## Saki.Girl

well it has started I just bought my first 9 piece set of the red glass I will post pics when get home my phone is not doing it got it for 25.00 free shipping whoot its a start 2 candle sticks , salt and pepper shakers , and 5 goblets


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> well it has started I just bought my first 9 piece set of the red glass I will post pics when get home my phone is not doing it got it for 25.00 free shipping whoot its a start 2 candle sticks , salt and pepper shakers , and 5 goblets


Very cool! Looking forward to the pics


----------



## moonwitchkitty

I used to have one of those I kept him in my closet because I had thought he would come alive at night... Creepy find PIB 

Did mention that i have a Phobia of clowns rite?


Paint It Black said:


> Now I know that I will be returning to the carnevil theme again some Halloween in the future. Why else would I still add to the collection? Look what popped up at the thrift store for just a dollar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could creep it up, but somehow it already looks a little bit creepy to me.


----------



## Deadna

Someone posted a red/black feather tree yesterday(sorry can't remember who) and I popped into my thrift store today and found an all black one!


----------



## ALKONOST

Yeah.. Dawnski found it. Both of you were very lucky! I'd love to have either or both


----------



## Saki.Girl

that is a cool feather tree too wow great finds 

here is a pic of the red glass i just bought


----------



## ALKONOST

OMG Saki..that was quick! Where did you find them? Gorgeous!


----------



## ALKONOST

At the very least I'm going to have to find a pair of candle holders in that red glass. It's lovely and kinda creepy at the same time.. lol


----------



## Bethany

My daughter loves the Avon Cape Cod glass. She got 4 of the small goblet & a decanter for a cheap price at an Antique store. I found her some more goblets & candle holders for Christmas last year. I'm looking for some red dishes for her & glasses. Not the cape cod.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> OMG Saki..that was quick! Where did you find them? Gorgeous!



that was the pic they had up i got them off ebay so they have to ship but that is what i am getting . I will now be on a mission to get a bunch of this hehe


----------



## Bethany

Check antique stores, thrift stores & flea markets.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Bethany said:


> Check antique stores, thrift stores & flea markets.


i so will bad thing is we have no flee markets here but g-sales and thrift stores i will be


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, that jack in a box is so cute. I couldn't do a thing to it. I can still remember getting one when I was real small. I was fascinated by it. I thought it was so cute. I can remember everyone laughing when I opened it for the first time and jumped. and I can remember scrunching up every time I cranked it till it jumped. nice buy.
deadna, that is cool. what are your plans for it?
alkonost, thanks. I love mine. I saw them in avon when they first started coming out in the mid to late 1970's I believe. a plate was worth around $18.00. I couldn't afford that. I drooled over them, so my mom started giving me one for my birthday, and one for xmas. eventually it got so you could find them at garage sales. now avon doesn't sell them anymore. just before they quit selling them, they started making some really pretty dishes to set under the red dishes. I can't remember if it was clear dishes or white dishes. but that didn't last long. it was real pretty though. I buy some of my tablecloths for those dishes. I have a red one for valentines day, a red and gold one for xmas, a black one for my birthday, a brown/gray one for thanksgiving, and a white one for all other holidays. I still don't have all the pieces, or enough of some of the pieces, but I still set a real pretty table. alkonost, thanks for the info. pretty pricey though. I just find mine at goodwills and garage sales. mummy, that is cool your mom has some. saki, that was a good price. just the 5 goblets alone are probably worth $50.00. alkonost, I don't think they are creepy at all. I think they are really rich looking.


----------



## ALKONOST

hallorenescene said:


> pib, that jack in a box is so cute. I couldn't do a thing to it. I can still remember getting one when I was real small. I was fascinated by it. I thought it was so cute. I can remember everyone laughing when I opened it for the first time and jumped. and I can remember scrunching up every time I cranked it till it jumped. nice buy.
> deadna, that is cool. what are your plans for it?
> alkonost, thanks. I love mine. I saw them in avon when they first started coming out in the mid to late 1970's I believe. a plate was worth around $18.00. I couldn't afford that. I drooled over them, so my mom started giving me one for my birthday, and one for xmas. eventually it got so you could find them at garage sales. now avon doesn't sell them anymore. just before they quit selling them, they started making some really pretty dishes to set under the red dishes. I can't remember if it was clear dishes or white dishes. but that didn't last long. it was real pretty though. I buy some of my tablecloths for those dishes. I have a red one for valentines day, a red and gold one for xmas, a black one for my birthday, a brown/gray one for thanksgiving, and a white one for all other holidays. I still don't have all the pieces, or enough of some of the pieces, but I still set a real pretty table. alkonost, thanks for the info. pretty pricey though. I just find mine at goodwills and garage sales. mummy, that is cool your mom has some. saki, that was a good price. just the 5 goblets alone are probably worth $50.00. alkonost, I don't think they are creepy at all. I think they are really rich looking.



Yes, I agree... very rich looking.. and beautiful. When I say "creepy" I mean in a "perfect for Halloween" display. Makes me think of something that could be used in a haunted, victorian setting. They would be perfect for that too.


----------



## Saki.Girl

I am giving my bedroom a make over to dragons the red candle sticks will look great in there


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki.Girl said:


> I am giving my bedroom a make over to dragons the red candle sticks will look great in there


That would be very cool. Red and maybe with black, cream and silver accents would SO work together with dragons


----------



## Saki.Girl

ALKONOST said:


> That would be very cool. Red and maybe with black, cream and silver accents would SO work together with dragons


yep the main color will be red and black and yep there is going to be touches of silver to dragons wizards and lanterns I will have to post pics when done.


----------



## doto

Got some teeth that were destined for the trash. The kit is actually woth close to $700.00. No particular plans for them...really wish I could sculpt.


----------



## Saki.Girl

doto said:


> Got some teeth that were destined for the trash. The kit is actually woth close to $700.00. No particular plans for them...really wish I could sculpt.


wow that is a very intresting find cool


----------



## MummyOf5

Awesome find


----------



## Bethany

I would LOVE to have those!! I'd make a mold for them out of sculpty clay then make even MORE!!


----------



## MummyOf5

That would be an awesome idea Bethany


----------



## hallorenescene

alkonost, you bet they would look great in a vctorian haunted setting. I love Victorian stuff.
saki, I want to see those pictures.
doto, those are cool. you could do a haunt with a dentist in it.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> alkonost, you bet they would look great in a vctorian haunted setting. I love Victorian stuff.
> saki, I want to see those pictures.
> doto, those are cool. you could do a haunt with a dentist in it.


will do hubby is getting a lot of dragon stuff for Christmas then I can make the change to bedroom hehe


----------



## BlueFrog

*doto* I am gobsmacked by your find. Truly amazing! I'd love a set like that for my oddities collection.

*Saki.Girl* those red glass pieces are stunning - almost enough to make me switch away from silverplate for serving my dead people.


----------



## hallorenescene

I've been collecting these pieces for around 35 years. I love them


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> I've been collecting these pieces for around 35 years. I love them


OMG love them. I think i have the same cabnit like you LOL


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, well, we have the same taste in glass, might as well have the same taste in cabinets.


----------



## matrixmom

Hallo - are you a teacher? Some of your adjectives are just spot on and always new. love that "gobsmacked" Your english teacher would have been proud.




BlueFrog said:


> *doto* I am gobsmacked by your find. Truly amazing! I'd love a set like that for my oddities collection.
> 
> *Saki.Girl* those red glass pieces are stunning - almost enough to make me switch away from silverplate for serving my dead people.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, well, we have the same taste in glass, might as well have the same taste in cabinets.


i agree here is mine 



i also just bought this off ebay last night


----------



## ALKONOST

hallorenescene said:


> I've been collecting these pieces for around 35 years. I love them


Wow! You have a gorgeous collection. I'd be happy with at least a pair of candle holders. I'm on the hunt for sure


----------



## ALKONOST

Saki- THAT is a very cool collection! I have the same Rudolph claymation characters too.


----------



## BlueFrog

*hallo* and *Saki.Girl*, what can I say about your red glass collections that others haven't? GORGEOUS!

______________________________________________________________________________________________________



matrixmom said:


> Hallo - are you a teacher? Some of your adjectives are just spot on and always new. love that "gobsmacked" Your english teacher would have been proud.


*matrixmom*, were you referring to Hallo or to me? I'm the one responsible for "gobsmacked."  When I was working, I was a technical writer, primarily but not exclusively in IT. 

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

I snuck out and did a little Goodwill Hunting during a stressful family time yesterday. There was nothing I personally could do so I engaged in some retail therapy. Found a warped, small handblown glass bottle for 49cents; whoever created it wasn't exactly a master at his craft but that makes it all the more charming and perfect for yet another potion bottle. Also turned up a piece of cranberry Pilgrim glass for $1. A throw pillow that says "Poison" on it for my new place. Lots of other stuff but for the life of me I can't recall what.


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks guys i am still waiting for all my red galss i have ordered to arrive better figuer out where i am going to put it lol 
my new addiction lol


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up this witch today when i saw her face i thought of the hanstle and gridle witch


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Saki she is beautiful!!


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> Saki she is beautiful!!


ya she was a great find dig her also got hese today


----------



## Saki.Girl

ordered these today 

and these


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, danged if that isn't my cabinet. very pretty. my granddaughter leaned on one of my doors and the hinge screws stripped out the holes. the door wouldn't close. this guy told me to put glue in the screw holes, break off toothpicks the length of the holes, put them in, and then screw in the screws, let it set, and now the door is fine. just thought I'd pass this on in case anyone else has this problem. saki, that witch is gorgeous, and yet stays witchy. oh, and look, casper is waving. he's very cute. wow, you are coming right along on the cape cod collection. if you ever want to know what a piece is for, I can try to help. are you trying for a certain number of dishes? I am working to be able to set a table for 12 people. 
bluefrog, I think she means you.


----------



## lizzyborden

hallorenescene said:


> saki, danged if that isn't my cabinet. very pretty. my granddaughter leaned on one of my doors and the hinge screws stripped out the holes. the door wouldn't close. this guy told me to put glue in the screw holes, break off toothpicks the length of the holes, put them in, and then screw in the screws, let it set, and now the door is fine. just thought I'd pass this on in case anyone else has this problem. saki, that witch is gorgeous, and yet stays witchy. oh, and look, casper is waving. he's very cute. wow, you are coming right along on the cape cod collection. if you ever want to know what a piece is for, I can try to help. are you trying for a certain number of dishes? I am working to be able to set a table for 12 people.
> bluefrog, I think she means you.


Oh I don't know how many times I've used that fix myself.  I can attest that it indeed works!


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, danged if that isn't my cabinet. very pretty. my granddaughter leaned on one of my doors and the hinge screws stripped out the holes. the door wouldn't close. this guy told me to put glue in the screw holes, break off toothpicks the length of the holes, put them in, and then screw in the screws, let it set, and now the door is fine. just thought I'd pass this on in case anyone else has this problem. saki, that witch is gorgeous, and yet stays witchy. oh, and look, casper is waving. he's very cute. wow, you are coming right along on the cape cod collection. if you ever want to know what a piece is for, I can try to help. are you trying for a certain number of dishes? I am working to be able to set a table for 12 people.
> bluefrog, I think she means you.


 cool i will have to remmber this fix


----------



## Saki.Girl

i can not wait for all my glass to arrive whoot what other finds did people get this weekend


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked these items up today 

i am doing a gothic garden/ haunted gravyard this year 



the ball will be out in my graveyard with a light under it hoping to find a few more of these


----------



## Saki.Girl

got this as as christmas gift love it


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, I love your theme for next year. and those are some very cool items.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, I love your theme for next year. and those are some very cool items.


thanks I will be on the look out for lots of fountains , pots rod iron stuff this coming year for it


----------



## BlueFrog

*Saki.Girl*, I have/had a cranberry and clear candy dish that I'll bet was part of a set with that goblet. After a mishap at a consignment shop (my fault) I still have the bottom half :/ What is your theme for next year? I seem to have missed this information.

Today I picked up a thick flip book of anatomical charts at GW for $13. Here's an identical one on eBay. Not quite sure what I'll do with it but the mad scientist in me is quite sure it will come in handy.


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> *Saki.Girl*, I have/had a cranberry and clear candy dish that I'll bet was part of a set with that goblet. After a mishap at a consignment shop (my fault) I still have the bottom half :/ What is your theme for next year? I seem to have missed this information.
> 
> Today I picked up a thick flip book of anatomical charts at GW for $13. Here's an identical one on eBay. Not quite sure what I'll do with it but the mad scientist in me is quite sure it will come in handy.


BlueFrog love the book that will be great for mad scientst 

I am going to do a gothic haunted garden gravyard theme for next year outside the inside going to also go with a gothic theme with decorating reds, black and rod iron. bats see how cool i can make it look LOL 

picked these up today not sure if the fountain works but for 1.50 i am good with it LOL may go on top of a tumb stone. figuer they will both look wicked in gravyard


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, those are 2 cool finds. I love angels, cherubs, and fairies.


----------



## Saki.Girl

thanks i am so hoping to find many more cool items for graveyard how cool it will look excited for more finds.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

we are doing a Nightmare before christmas theme next year. will be fun finding things at thrift stores this year


----------



## Saki.Girl

moonwitchkitty said:


> we are doing a Nightmare before christmas theme next year. will be fun finding things at thrift stores this year


oh sweet


----------



## hallorenescene

moonwitch, that will be an easy find. and there are lots of cool things you can make too.


----------



## Deadna

Saki.Girl said:


> thanks i am so hoping to find many more cool items for graveyard how cool it will look excited for more finds.


OH you have to do one of the giant fountains for a center piece in your yard. They use a kiddie pool and build up from that,I know you will do a great job at one


----------



## Saki.Girl

Deadna said:


> OH you have to do one of the giant fountains for a center piece in your yard. They use a kiddie pool and build up from that,I know you will do a great job at one


oh what is this giant fountain I am going to have to do some looking for this sounds cool


----------



## BlueFrog

*Saki.Girl* now that you say it, I did know your theme at one time. The mind is gone these days. You are going to totally rock that theme and I for one can hardly wait until next October to see it. Gothic, garden, and graveyard - what's not to love?  

You certainly don't need my help on the creativity front, but if I may be so bold as to share an idea I've had for one of my graveyard scenes yet haven't employed yet: repurpose a Victorian bridge floor lamp as a stand for a candleholder, a pot of flowers, or perhaps a severed head. Don't let the prices you see on eBay scare you. 1940's Victorian revivals of this style are relatively common in my area, perhaps yours too, and occasionally even period originals show up at inexpensive prices. The ones I see on the thrift store circuit are almost always missing the shade, the hardware to attach the shade, and the electrical assembly - in other words, the components that make them valuable when complete. They can often be bought for $4-5, sometimes even free on scrap piles if you know what you're looking at. Some of them are wrought iron, and if not, there's always the invaluable can of flat black spray paint. My family insisted I give almost all of mine away, but before that heart-wrenching discard, I planned to line both sides of a path with them holding hanging candleholders. I'd love to see someone try the idea even if it can't be me.

And just in case you aren't familiar with the Alnwick Poison Gardens, click here and here and here. Should you decide to start a thread on this theme, I'd be happy to supply pictures of weird plants that really exist which you might want to replicate in your garden


----------



## Saki.Girl

BlueFrog said:


> *Saki.Girl* now that you say it, I did know your theme at one time. The mind is gone these days. You are going to totally rock that theme and I for one can hardly wait until next October to see it. Gothic, garden, and graveyard - what's not to love?
> 
> You certainly don't need my help on the creativity front, but if I may be so bold as to share an idea I've had for one of my graveyard scenes yet haven't employed yet: repurpose a Victorian bridge floor lamp as a stand for a candleholder, a pot of flowers, or perhaps a severed head. Don't let the prices you see on eBay scare you. 1940's Victorian revivals of this style are relatively common in my area, perhaps yours too, and occasionally even period originals show up at inexpensive prices. The ones I see on the thrift store circuit are almost always missing the shade, the hardware to attach the shade, and the electrical assembly - in other words, the components that make them valuable when complete. They can often be bought for $4-5, sometimes even free on scrap piles if you know what you're looking at. Some of them are wrought iron, and if not, there's always the invaluable can of flat black spray paint. My family insisted I give almost all of mine away, but before that heart-wrenching discard, I planned to line both sides of a path with them holding hanging candleholders. I'd love to see someone try the idea even if it can't be me.
> 
> And just in case you aren't familiar with the Alnwick Poison Gardens, click here and here and here. Should you decide to start a thread on this theme, I'd be happy to supply pictures of weird plants that really exist which you might want to replicate in your garden


OMG now that is a wicked idea yes please shoot any ideas you have my way i will start a thread on this I love that idea of the lamps man is there some wicked ones in that link you did wow haha i am so keeping my eye open now Thank you ok starting threadand please any ideas shoot up love to here them . 
I want to creat a gothic garden bed in my back yard to so the plant idea would love. i do have a dog had thought maybe a black piced feance around it would be cool to and keep her out of it 
Man i would love to have that gate too wow cool 
Thank you so much 

post is here 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...ard-haunt-years-theme-2014-a.html#post1575438


----------



## Deadna

Saki.Girl said:


> oh what is this giant fountain I am going to have to do some looking for this sounds cool


Sorry...I've been on the forum WAY too many years to remember where I've seen the ideas 
I remember it started as a kiddie pool and a plastic birdbath was glued into the center then add either a statue or stacked skulls or whatever you like in the birdbath and it was all painted in drylock I believe to make it look like cement. If you find a pump and actually make it work that's great but as a center piece it looks nice too!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Deadna said:


> Sorry...I've been on the forum WAY too many years to remember where I've seen the ideas
> I remember it started as a kiddie pool and a plastic birdbath was glued into the center then add either a statue or stacked skulls or whatever you like in the birdbath and it was all painted in drylock I believe to make it look like cement. If you find a pump and actually make it work that's great but as a center piece it looks nice too!


i wwill search this out


----------



## Saki.Girl

got more of my red glass today now to go on the look out for the 6 inch gobblets


----------



## printersdevil

Those are beautiful, Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl

printersdevil said:


> Those are beautiful, Saki!


thank you can not wait till i can get like 12 of the big water goblets


----------



## hallorenescene

that's what I've been going for too saki. I want 12 of the place settings. I'm pretty close on some of the items. are you happy with the pedestal mugs? and now that you know there are bigger goblets, are you good on the smaller ones? I think they are such a cute size. good luck on the big goblets.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> that's what I've been going for too saki. I want 12 of the place settings. I'm pretty close on some of the items. are you happy with the pedestal mugs? and now that you know there are bigger goblets, are you good on the smaller ones? I think they are such a cute size. good luck on the big goblets.


ya love the coffee mugs and very happy when you told me there was bigger gobliets the small ones are small but i am sure i can find a use for them LOL


----------



## Bethany

Saki.Girl said:


> ya love the coffee mugs and very happy when you told me there was bigger gobliets the small ones are small but i am sure i can find a use for them LOL


Shot Glasses


----------



## Saki.Girl

Ya I had thought that. Vampire shots lol


----------



## Dementedone

My husband is a remodeler. He gets a lot of stuff that people are replacing or tossing. He just walked in today with the coolest lights. Already weathered and creepy. They are huge yet are light. We will mount them to galvanized or PVC to stake in the yard. They are electric, but I'll probably use mini lights in them for convenience. 

Check these out!!


----------



## hallorenescene

dement, those are very pretty. you got some luck there


----------



## Dementedone

Got a couple of new things by the road. The stand will be great for chains, meat hooks, severed heads, body parts, etc. The owl is brand new. They are a mint in the stores. Why toss it?? 

Sorry about the sideways pics. Doing this directly from the camera.


----------



## doto

Super nice finds.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Dementedone said:


> Got a couple of new things by the road. The stand will be great for chains, meat hooks, severed heads, body parts, etc. The owl is brand new. They are a mint in the stores. Why toss it??
> 
> Sorry about the sideways pics. Doing this directly from the camera.



great finds love the stand


----------



## Bethany

dementedone nice finds!! A severed head would look nice on top of the stand with some chains & tools.


----------



## hallorenescene

dement, that stand would work great for lanterns or iv holder. the owl is very cool. i have 2 owls, but they have stationary heads. how cool is that your owls head moves. i like bethany's idea too.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Dementedone said:


> Got a couple of new things by the road. The stand will be great for chains, meat hooks, severed heads, body parts, etc. The owl is brand new. They are a mint in the stores. Why toss it??
> 
> Sorry about the sideways pics. Doing this directly from the camera.


Oooooh the metal stand is perfect for a gothic candelabra conversion!!!! I want it!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Found this cute little container which I've never seen before. There are no markings so I have no idea what this was made for, if anything special, anyone ever seen one like it? BTW it's made of tin.


----------



## BlueFrog

I'm seeing some really cool stuff - but is there any reason it's being posted on 2013 instead of 2014's thread?


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Ha Ha I didn't notice, I'll repost on the 2014 thread.


----------



## Dementedone

*Found these things Saturday*

The gate is perfect for a cage. The fencing is plastic, not wire, so I am not sure about it yet (ideas, please?). The PVC and fitting are killer. The tiki torch was a bonus, Johnny didn't even see it. LOL


----------

